# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Έλληνες Ναυτικοί -  Eκπαιδευτικά Ταξίδια Δοκίμων ΕΝ

## k_chris

Ο ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥΣ (ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ 1τεις) LEEI PWS 8A PREPEI NA ERGAZETAI-EKPAIDEYETAI GIA 4 WRES THN HMERA STH KOYBERTA YPO THN SYNODIA KAI THN EPIVLEPSH YPEY8YNOY AXIWMATIKOU KAI GIA ALLES 4 WRES NA SYMMETEXEI SE VARDIA FYLAKHS (XWRIS NA TOY DINETE KAMIA YPEY8YNH ERGASIA) YPO THN EPIBLEPSH TOY A/F

ALLA 

H EKPAIDEYSH OUSIASTIKA EINAI STHN KRISH TOY YPOPLOIARXOY POY EINAI KAI O YPEY8YNOS GIA AYTHN MAZI ME TON KAPETANIO

POLLES ETAIRIES DINOYN KAI PROTASEIS GIA TA WRARIA KAI TA ANTIKEIMENA EKPAIDEYSHS TWN DOKIMWN XWRIS OMWS AYTES NA EINAI DESMEYTIKES. 

OI 2teis OMWS ANTIMETWPIZONTAI DIAFORETIKA LOGW EMPEIRIAS KAI GNWSHS PANW STA OPERATIONS TOY PLOIOY



GENIKA LEME OTI PAME STA PLOIA GIA NA EFARMOSOYME STHN PRAXH AYTA POY MA8AME STH SXOLH ALLA STHN PRAGMATIKOTHTA APO TO PLOIO GINESAI AN8UPOPLOIARXOS
EAN FEYGONTAS APO TO 2o EKPAIDEYTIKO TAXIDI DEN EISAI ETOIMOS NA ANTAPEXEL8EIS STIS YPOXREWSEIS TOY 2nd KAI NA KANEIS TIS VARDIES SOU XWRIS NA KOITAS TO ROLOI EXEIS XASEI.
POLLES FORES SAN DOKIMOS PREPEI NA GNWRIZEIS KAI NA EFARMOZEIS PRAKTIKES TIS OPOIES DEN EXEIS DIDAXTEI GIA NA MH MEINEIS STO PERI8ORIO (P.X. SHIP'S STABILITY) KAI DYSKOLA VRISKEIS KAPOION NA SOY TA "DIDAXEI" OI PERISSOTEROI SOU LENE GENIKOLOGIES KAI PRAKTIKES ME APOTELESMA NA MHN EISAI SIGOUROS GI AYTO POU KANEIS (BEBAIA SAN DOKIMOS KANEIS DEN SOU ZHTAEI EY8YNES)
GI AYTO STO PLOIO APAITHTAI POLY-POLY MELETH

----------


## k_chris

OI NAYTIKOI 8A PREPEI NA EINAI POLU ANEKTIKOI ME TOUS DOKIMOUS 

PREPEI NA TOYS MA8OUN PRWTA AP OLA TH SHMAINEI *NAYTOSYNH* (SOVAROTHTA, YPEY8YNOTHTA, SEVASMOS STO BA8MO KAI THN YPHRESIA KTL)

META 8A PREPEI NA TOYS KANOUN NA AIS8AN8OUN PERIFANOI GI AYTO TO EPAGGELMA (YPARXOUN TROPOI)

NA TOUS EXOUN MESA SE OLA AKOMH KAI AN DEN DEIXNOYN ENDIAFERON, STHN ARXH . MH PERIMENOUME APO PAIDIA 18 XRONWN POY PI8ANOTATA DEN EXOUN DOULEPSEI POTE STH ZWH TOYS NA "PETANE"

----------


## k_chris

TELIKA EVGALA MEGALH PIKRIA


MORGAN SOU XW PEI OTI PHGA STO 2o TAXIDI KAI OI 1teis POU VRHKA DEN XERANE NA KANOUN PARALAGH META APO 5 MHNES STO PLOIO?

----------


## Morgan

ξερεις τι σκεφτομουν οταν διαβαζα τα παραπανω?
πως αισθανθηκα οταν ανεβηκα στο πρωτο βαπορι μου, το οποιο ειχε μηκος 370 μετρα και πλατος 55+ ....... ετοιμος να κατεβω ημουν.
ασε μολις σκεφτηκα οτι θα λειπω ΜΙΣΟ χρονο!!!!!!!!!   :Surprised: ops:


θα πω και αλλα για την "εμπειρια" του εκπαιδευτικου, αλλα θελει χρονο...αυριο ή πιο βραδυ, σιγουρα

----------


## k_chris

EGW OTAN ANEBHKA SKEFTOMOYN PWS 8A ZHSOUME TOSOUS MHNES TOSOI XENOI AN8RWPOI EKEI PANW

----------


## k_chris

SAN 1ths MOU THN ESPAGE POY DEN MAS DINANE DOULEIES 
SAN 2ths MOU THN ESPAGE POU DEN EIXA XRONO GIA NA SYMPLHRWSW TO KEP. ME EIXAN XWSEI SE OLA. IDIAITERA OTI AFOROUSE YPOLOGISTES KAI SAFETY

----------


## Morgan

τις πρωτες μερες κοιμομουν στο δωματιακι που ειχε πισω απο την γεφυρα εκεινου του πλοιου λογω υπερπληροτητας καμπινων (συνεργεια ειχαν ερθει και γινονταν κολαση)...μια κουκετα και ΝΟ μπανιο....ΦΡΙΚΗ

----------


## efouskayak

> τις πρωτες μερες κοιμομουν στο δωματιακι που ειχε πισω απο την γεφυρα εκεινου του πλοιου λογω υπερπληροτητας καμπινων (συνεργεια ειχαν ερθει και γινονταν κολαση)...μια κουκετα και ΝΟ μπανιο....ΦΡΙΚΗ


Το κελί 33 είχα στον Κορυδαλλό ....  :!:  :!:  :!:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

Ε οχι και ετσι, αλλωστε οι λογοι ηταν αντικειμενικοι! ασε που εμεινα μονο 2 βραδυα εκει.  8)  8) 

Μετα μετακομισα σε μια καμπινα οπου και περασα το 6μηνο μου. Η καμπινα αυτη προοριζονταν για Β Μηχανικο και ηταν πολυ πολυ καλη..!!   :Very Happy:  Γενικα στα VLCCs  οι χωροι αυτοι ειναι καλοι.
 :wink:

----------


## k_chris

KAI POY PLENOSOYN???


STO BRYSAKI PISW APO TH GEFYRA?

----------


## Morgan

στου Ανθυποπλοιαρχου.....

καπου ειπες για ΚΕΠ...λοιπον το πρωτο ΚΕΠ το συμπληρωσα μεσω VHF  στην ραδα !!!!!

----------


## lamainmusain

Παιδια χαιρομαι που τα λετε αυτα,να μαθαινουμε και εμεις :wink:  :wink:

----------


## lamainmusain

> στου Ανθυποπλοιαρχου.....
> 
> καπου ειπες για ΚΕΠ...λοιπον το πρωτο ΚΕΠ το συμπληρωσα μεσω VHF  στην ραδα !!!!!


    Τι εννοεις μεσω VHF :?:  :?:

----------


## k_chris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> στου Ανθυποπλοιαρχου.....
> 
> καπου ειπες για ΚΕΠ...λοιπον το πρωτο ΚΕΠ το συμπληρωσα μεσω VHF  στην ραδα !!!!!
> 
> 
>     Τι εννοεις μεσω VHF :?:  :?:




mallon vrhke kapoio dokimo sto VHF kai legane metaxy tous ti na grapsoune.

alh8eia MORGAN de se akouge kaneis ap to vapori?

----------


## k_chris

MORGAN 

sta vlcc's pou hsoun mono cow den kanate?

exeis tyxei kanena plysimo se productadiko? plysimo se high jet ennow.......

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lamainmusain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> ...


ακριβως! βρηκα εναν-δυο συμμαθητες μου στην ραδα της Φουτζαιρα στα Ηνωμενα Αραβικα Εμιρατα και μεσω του ασυρματου VHF  συμπληρωσαμε οτι ασκησεις  μας ελειπαν. Η δουλεια γινονταν τα ξημερωματα στην βαρδια του γραμματικου 04.00-08.00 που συνηθιζα να κανω οταν ημασταν στην αγκυρα ωστε ο Υποπλοιαρχος να ξεκουραζεται παραπανω και να δουλευει το πρωι στην κουβερτα....

Οι του βαποριου , ηθελαν να τελειωνω το ΚΕΠ ετσι ή αλλιως...για να μην εκτεθουν. Αλλα και οι ωρες ηταν απαγορευτικες για πολλα αυτια να ακουνε. Καρεκλιτσα και VHF ...

----------


## Morgan

> MORGAN 
> 
> sta vlcc's pou hsoun mono cow den kanate?
> 
> exeis tyxei kanena plysimo se productadiko? plysimo se high jet ennow.......


καναμε και πλυσιματα στα μεγαλα οταν αλλαζαμε φορτια. πλυσιματα πολλες φορες ειδικα για φορτια απο Αιγυπτο για Ιραν.

Στο δευτερο ερωτημα, ναι εχω κανει πλυσιματα σε προντακταδικο απο CO  σε VGO

----------


## k_chris

KALA AYTO TO VGO   KOROIDIA....

DEN PREPEI LEEI NA XEIS 5% TOU PROHGOUMENOU FORTIOU STA AMPARIA GIATI XALAEI 

TO XEIROTERO POU KANAME HTAN APO HSGO SE JET A1 (KYROZINH) 

ELAMPAN TA AMPARIA

----------


## Morgan

το προβλημα με το VGO  ειναι οτι ειναι ευαισθητο σε αλατι και γιαυτο απαιτει καθαρισμο οταν εχεις προηγουμενο φορτιο κρουντ (υψηλη περιεκτικοτητα σε νορο και αρα σε αλατι)...
ας μην πιασουμε τεχνικα θεματα  8)

----------


## lamainmusain

Μπορει σε πλοιο να βρισκονται δυο ή περισσοτεροι δοκιμοι του ιδιου ετους :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

ναι

----------


## GETMAN03

> στου Ανθυποπλοιαρχου.....
> 
> καπου ειπες για ΚΕΠ...λοιπον το πρωτο ΚΕΠ το συμπληρωσα μεσω VHF  στην ραδα !!!!!


egw eixa enan apo tous pio kalyterous ekpaideytes kapetanaious o opoios mou orize 2 fores thn ebdomada sto grafeio ploiou, synantiomastan kai me boh8age. To pio shmantiko omws htan oti me ebaze kai ta epsaxna ola. Taytoxrona me fovize oti an den to kanw kala tha me kopsoun kai telika symplhrwsa oles tis askhseis akoma kia aytes gia fortrhga. to 98% kollagan bebaia giati htan ore/oil.

8ymotan akoma kai tis ey8eies 8esews meta apo to sa xronia kapetanios, kai oxi papagalia.

----------


## k_chris

vre kalws ton mastro getman

----------


## lamainmusain

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> στου Ανθυποπλοιαρχου.....
> 
> καπου ειπες για ΚΕΠ...λοιπον το πρωτο ΚΕΠ το συμπληρωσα μεσω VHF  στην ραδα !!!!!
> 
> 
> egw eixa enan apo tous pio kalyterous ekpaideytes kapetanaious o opoios mou orize 2 fores thn ebdomada sto grafeio ploiou, synantiomastan kai me boh8age. To pio shmantiko omws htan oti me ebaze kai ta epsaxna ola. Taytoxrona me fovize oti an den to kanw kala tha me kopsoun kai telika symplhrwsa oles tis askhseis akoma kia aytes gia fortrhga. to 98% kollagan bebaia giati htan ore/oil.
> 
> 8ymotan akoma kai tis ey8eies 8esews meta apo to sa xronia kapetanios, kai oxi papagalia.



   Μακαρι και εγω να πεσω σε καλους δασκαλους και εκτος και εντος θαλασσας.Ηδη δυο εκτος ξηρας τους εχω βρει :!:  :!:  :!: Morgan και Κ-chris  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## lamainmusain

> ναι


   Morgan εννοουσα δοκιμοι και της ιδιας σχολης πχ και οι δυο δοκιμοι πλοιαρχοι η και οι δυο δοκιμοι μηχανικοι :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> ναι
> 
> 
>    Morgan εννοουσα δοκιμοι και της ιδιας σχολης πχ και οι δυο δοκιμοι πλοιαρχοι η και οι δυο δοκιμοι μηχανικοι :?:  :?:



ναι - εμενα μου χει τυχει στο πρωτο μου μπαρκο

----------


## k_chris

mporei na vreis kai apo 3 tou idiou etous!!!! -> anangel,alpha tankers

----------


## lamainmusain

Φανταζομαι αυτο θα γινεται σε μεγαλα πλοια απο 100.000 τονοι και πανω ετσι δεν ειναι  :?:  :?:

----------


## k_chris

de to vlepw aparaithto...

mono kampines polles na xei kai den yparxei periorismos

aplws exartatai apo tis pro8eseis ths etairias

----------


## Morgan

σωστο αυτο. ειναι το τι πολιτικη κανει ο πλοιοκτητης.
βεβαια, εδω που τα λεμε να μαζευονται και 5-6 δοκιμοι δεν ξερω αν ειναι το καλυτερο για τους ιδιους. μην ξεχναμε οτι μιλαμε για αγνωστους ανθρωπους μεταξυ τους....

----------


## k_chris

kai na sou tyxei kanenas glyfths eleeinos 


oute na to skeftomai de 8elw...

----------


## Morgan

παντα και παντου παιζουν αυτοι.... :lol: αρα υπομονη και δραμαμινες

----------


## Morgan

τι πρεπει να "διαλεξει" ο δοκιμος στο πρωτο του ταξιδι..?
βαπορακι μικρο ή μεγαλο?
γκαζαδικο ή φορτηγο???!!! :?:

----------


## jolly_roger

Τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά...

Πρέπει να καταφύγει στην επιβατηγό ναυτιλία...

Όχι τιποτα άλλο αλλά να μαθει να πλένει και κανένα ποτήρι και κανένα πιάτο...
Μαθαίνει επίσης να σκουπίζει και να σφουγγαρίζει, όπως επίσης και να βάφει...

Αυτά είναι πολύ σημαντικά εφόδια για τη ζωή...

Βέβαια μετά βγαίνει ανθυποπλοίαρχος ή τρίτος και δε ξέρει πως πάνε στη γέφυρα ή στη μηχανη... (εκτός και αν σέρβιρε τον καφέ του καπετάνιου και του πρώτου...)

----------


## Morgan

για τις τουαλετες γιατι δεν λες???

----------


## jolly_roger

Θα σου πώ μια ιστορία λοιπόν...

Σε ένα ποστάλι είχαμε ένα δόκιμο της κουβέρτας που τον έβαζαν και έβαφε όλη μέρα. Κάποια στιγμή κατάλαβαν ότι και στο γκαραζ ακόμη να τον έστελναν για βάψιμο έπεφτε στη λαμαρίνα και κοιμόταν. Οπότε τον έβαζαν να βάφει την πλώρη για να τον βλέπουν από τη γέφυρα. Όταν τελείωνε, άρχιζε να τη βάφει από την αρχή πάλι. Όταν έλεγε μα γιατί να μην έρχομαι στη γέφυρα τού έλεγαν κάτσε όλη μέρα βάφε και αν θες έλα στη 12-4...

Αυτό κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι χειρότερο και απ' τις τουαλέτες...

----------


## Morgan

Συμπερασμα : OXI  ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ... 
 :lol:  :lol: 

παρακατωωωωωω

----------


## Morgan

ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ , ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΕΤΕ.
ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΗΤΕ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ, ΜΕ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ. ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΩΣΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ Η' ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΣΕ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ.

ΕΜΕΙΣ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ

Η ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΣΙΜΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΕΝΟΣ (ΝΥΝ) ΣΠΥΔΑΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ (ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΟΥ) ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ Η' ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ.

----------


## Morgan

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΕ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ

Οι προθεσμίες για την κατάθεση αιτήσεων σε Ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες για τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια πλησιάζουν στο τέλος τους....

Για να μην τρέχετε μέσω Υπουργείου , σπεύσατε!

----------


## Morgan

lamainmusain καλώς ήρθες στην οικογένεια

----------


## lamainmusain

Χρηστο με ποιες εταιριες/α εκανες τα εκπαιδευτικα σου ταξιδια :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

Με μια μονο, την Κριστεν

----------


## lamainmusain

Οοο τον μαγκα :!:  :!:  :!: καλα πως τα καταφερες ευθυς εξαρχης στην καλυτερη εταιρια :?:  :?: φυτουκλα φυτουκλα :?:  :?:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: Βγαζω το ακτι μου τωρα γιατι ετσι με φωναζανε στο λυκειο :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
   Φαινεσαι παντως απο τους ανθρωπους που οτι κανει το παιρνει παντοτε ζεστα  8)  8)

----------


## lamainmusain

Γενικα αν καποιος εχει ακουσει για καποια εταιρια που να ζηταει ακομα δοκιμους ας το πει
   Υπαρχουν καμμια δεκαπενταρια παιδια στην σχολη μου που δεν εχουν βρει.
   Να τα βοηθησουμε τα παιδια.

----------


## Morgan

ε οχι φυτουκλας δεν ημουν ποτε....
συμπτωσεις, οπως και αλλων , με εφεραν σε καλη εταιρεια για τα εκπαιδευτικα  :wink:

----------


## lamainmusain

> ε οχι φυτουκλας δεν ημουν ποτε....
> συμπτωσεις, οπως και αλλων , με εφεραν σε καλη εταιρεια για τα εκπαιδευτικα  :wink:


 8)  8)   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

κοιτα να πατε καλά !

το sms  ακομα το περιμένω! :evil:

----------


## lamainmusain

Σορρυ Morgan ξεχαστηκα τελειως!!!Αυριο πρωι θα στο στειλω.

----------


## Morgan

ποτε μπαρκαρετε Χρήστο?

----------


## efouskayak

Ζηλεύουμε  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ!!

ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΑΣ....ΕΕΕ??? 8)

----------


## efouskayak

8O  8O  8O  οχι με έχετε αφήσει χωρίς ενημέρωση  :!:

----------


## Morgan

θα κανει το πρωτο τουλαχιστον εκπαιδευτικο στην εταιρεια που ειναι και ο K_chris αλλα και εγω φυσικα!

----------


## efouskayak

να τα τα παιδιάαααααααααααα μαζεύονταιιιιιιιιιιιι  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

Greek Shipping Co-operation Committee
The Baltic Exchange, 38 St. Mary Axe, London, EC3A 8BHTel 020 7626 4545, Fax 020 7626 6464, E-Mail committee@greekshipping.org

CIRCULAR NO. 5156

To: Shipping Offices Members of G.S.C.C.

2nd February 2006

Dear Sirs,

On board Training of First Year Students of AENs - Greece

	Please find attached a copy of a Ministerial Decision, issued by the Greek Ministry of Merchant Marine, whereby *the first year students of the Merchant Marine Academies (AEN), academic year 2005-2006, are given the opportunity, subject to certain conditions, to be employed onboard Greek owned ships, not contracted with NAT,* for the purpose of doing their first on board practical training. A similar decision was issued for the first time last year. 

	If you require more details, forms, etc., please contact the Secretariat of the G.S.C.C.

							Yours sincerely,

							I. Kontoyannis
							Director

----------


## ominous

γεια χαρα σε ολους,
νεοπας στο φορουμ οπως θα κατα λαβατε,επειδη εχω καποιες αποριες που πρεπει να λυθουν...
ετοιμαζομαι σαν δοκιμος για το πρωτο μου μπαρκο κ θα ηθελα τισ αποψεις σας σχετικα με την εταιρια που επελεξα...(marmaras navigation-τανκερ φυσικα)...
οποιος γνωριζει κατι απο εμπειρια η εγκυρα ας ''μου ανοιξει τα ματια''...
(κ τιποτα για το οικονομικο εαν γνωριζετε)....
thank's...

----------


## Morgan

για το οικονομικο, θα τα δεις μολις υπογραψεις.
οπως και να εχει να ξερεις (και να μην ακους λογια) οτι ολοι οι δοκιμοι τα ιδια περιπου περνετε.
*
η εταιρεια ειναι πολυ καλη μην ανησυχεις
Μεγαλη και ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ  :wink:* 

αν ριξεις μια ματια σε οποια κομματια εχουν τη ν ενδειξη "ΟΔΗΓΟΣ" αλλα και σε αυτα που μιλανε για τους δοκιμους θα βρεις ενδιαφεροντα στοιχεια γενικα.

φυσικα οτι θες το ρωτας...!

----------


## lamainmusain

> ποτε μπαρκαρετε Χρήστο?


    29 Φεβρουαριου ειναι το τελευταιο μαθημα.14 Φεβρουαριου ξεκιναμε.Επισημο προγραμμα δεν εχει βγει ομως ακομα.Οτι μας λενε οι καθηγητες οτι ακουγετε.

----------


## lamainmusain

> ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ!!
> 
> ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΑΣ....ΕΕΕ??? 8)


  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

   Μακαρι και θελω να τα παω καλα να σε βγαλω ασπροπροσωπο.

----------


## lamainmusain

> θα κανει το πρωτο τουλαχιστον εκπαιδευτικο στην εταιρεια που ειναι και ο K_chris αλλα και εγω φυσικα!


   Καλα τον κ-chris τον εχω κανει διασημο σχεδον σε ολο το πρωτο ετος σαν υποδειγμα δοκιμου αλλα και σε μερικους καθηγητες :!: 
   Καλα για  τον Mοrgan δεν το συζητω :!:  :!:

----------


## ominous

thank's morgan.
εχω κ αλλη ερωτηση ομως..
με τα ανοικτα κ τα κλειστα συμβολαια τι παιζει γιατι ακουγονται πολλα..
τα ανοικτα απο'τι ξερω ειναι Υπο εξαφανιση..
απο φραγκα τι περιπουνα περιμενω?

----------


## Morgan

λογικα τα παντα τωρα ειναι κλειστα.
δηλαδη παιρνεις συγκεκριμενο ποσο τον μηνα ανεξαρτητα αν θα δουλεψεις ολες τις ωρες (υπερωριες) που εχουν "συμφωνηθει" ή οχι.

οι ανοιχτες συμβασεις (ή αλλιως οταν δουλευεις , "ανοιχτος") εχει το "ρισκο" οτι μπορει εναν μηνα να μην δουλεψεις καθολου σχεδον υπερωριες λογω π.χ. λογκαδου ταξιδιου και να μην πληρωθεις καλα.

δεν σου εχουν κανει αναφορα στα χρηματα?

----------


## Morgan

καλα ταξιδακια στον Χρηστακι απο την Πατρα! (lamain)

----------


## Morgan

τελικα τα εκπαιδευτικα ταξιδια μπορει να μην ειναι τοσο ευκολα απο πλευρας ψυχολογιας και πιθανοτατα και καμμια σχεση με αυτο που εχουμε φανταστει πως θα συναντησουμε.

θελει κουραγια και υπομονη, προσηλωση στον στοχο .

Αν ο στοχος ειναι πλασματικος τοτε θα καταρρεύσει γρήγορα.

υ.γ. ενημερωση από τον Χρηστάκι   (lamain) ...είναι καλά και αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκεται στην Βενεζουέλα

----------


## Morgan

Επιδότηση σπουδαστών ΑΕΝ

Εγκρίθηκε από το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας  η καταβολή  του μηνιαίου επιδόματος  των 851 ευρώ για τους  πρωτοετείς σπουδαστές των Ναυτικών Ακαδημιών του ακαδημαϊκού έτους 2003-2004 οι οποίοι  πραγματοποιούν ήδη την πρακτική τους εξάσκηση επί πλοίων και για διάστημα έξι μηνών.

----------


## Michael

¶ρε, λεφτά που παίρνουνε οι ναυτικοί...! 
Και έχουν και παράπονα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Morgan

ΕΧΟΥΝ(ΕΧΟΥΜΕ) ΧΕΣΤΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΑΛΗΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΕΣΣΣΣ!!

----------


## Michael

Τσσσ-Τσσσ! Αυτοί οι παλιο...ναυτικοί απαράδεχτοι βρε παιδί μου, απαράδεχτοι...! Δεν υπάρχει κανείς να τους επιστρατεύσει τέλος πάντων; 

Υ.Γ.
Αν σε επιστρατεύουν είναι υποχρεωμένοι και να σε πληρώνουν; Ή μήπως οι "_λόγοι δημόσιας ασφάλειας"_ δικαιολογούν και την αμισθί καταναγκαστική εργασία; Αλλά τέλος πάντων, άστο γιατί θα βγούμε και off topic...

----------


## Kyriakos

Υπάρχει.... υπάρχει...

----------


## Michael

> Υπάρχει.... υπάρχει...


Μήπως πάσχει και από παρωπιδισμό;
Φαίνεται πρέπει να γίνει απολύμανση σε εκείνο το γραφείο διότι οποιός πάει τα τελευταία χρόνια εκεί εμφανίζει τα ίδια συμπτώματα...

----------


## jolly_roger

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Χτες γύρισα από το εκπαιδευτικο ταξείδι μετά από πεντέμιση μήνες. Ήμουνα σε ένα product/chemical tanker 48000 dwt. Κάναμε ταξείδια κυριως απο Καναδά και ΗΠΑ για Καραιβική. Αν και λιμάνια πολλά δεν είδα, γιατι φορτώναμε/εκφορτώναμε πολύ γρήγορα, πέρασα καλά. Στη μηχανή που δούλευα έμαθα πολλά πράγματα, αν και δε συμπλήρωσα όλο το ΚΕΠ γιατί το αμέλησα κυρίως και πρέπει να κάτσω να το γράψω αυτές τις μέρες.
Αυτά προς το παρών.
Καλώς σας βρήκα και πάλι!!!!

----------


## Morgan

καλως ηρθες γερος και παλι κοντα μας και κοντα στην οικογενεια σου και τους φιλους σου!

περιμενουμε εμπειριες απο την ζωη στο..μηχανοστασιο και στο βαπορι!

----------


## efouskayak

Welcome back...  :Razz:

----------


## Nh04

Παιδια διάβασα μόνο την πρώτη σελίδα του τόπικ ...
Με τρομάζετε  Ακόμα δεν μπηκα στην σχολή

----------


## Morgan

ΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

> Παιδια διάβασα μόνο την πρώτη σελίδα του τόπικ ...
> Με τρομάζετε  Ακόμα δεν μπηκα στην σχολή


Mη μασάς.Αν γνωρίσεις καλό κόσμο θα περάσεις πολύ καλά.

----------


## ina

kalhmera paidia!fetos mphka sthn AEN kai tha hthela kapoies plhrofories!sth sxolh xthes mas eipan oti prepei na arxisoume to psaksimo gia to ekpaideutiko taksidi......egw omws den kserw tipota apo auta....pws tha erthw se epafh me tis nautiliakes etairies?

euxaristw

----------


## Morgan

καλως ηρθες στις σχολες και καλα κουραγια!
Βγαλε μια λιστα με τις εταιρειες απο την Ενωση Ελληνων Πλοιαρχων στην Κολωκοτρωνη και αρχισε να περνας απο εκει (απο τις εταιρειες) για να συμπληρωνεις φορμες / αιτησεις εργασιας

----------


## Michael

> kalhmera paidia!fetos mphka sthn AEN kai tha hthela kapoies plhrofories!sth sxolh xthes mas eipan oti prepei na arxisoume to psaksimo gia to ekpaideutiko taksidi......egw omws den kserw tipota apo auta....pws tha erthw se epafh me tis nautiliakes etairies?
> 
> euxaristw


Καλώς ήρθες,
Μπορείς να απευθυνθείς σε τυχόν γνωστούς και φίλους που έχουν κάποια σχέση με την ναυτιλία και να σου συστήσουν κάποιες εταιρίες. 
Μια απλή δε λύση είναι να φορέσεις τα καλά σου και να πάρεις σβάρνα τις εταιρίες πηγαίνωντας στα τμήματα πληρωμάτων και ζητώντας εργασία ως δόκιμος για το πρώτο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι. Μην αποθαρυνθείς αν κάποιοι δεν σε αφήσουν καν να μπεις στο κτήριο. Έχε έτοιμο ένα σημείωμα που θα εξηγείς τι θέλεις και με τα στοιχεία σου (τηλεφωνο, όνομα,σχολή κλπ) και παρακάλεσε τουλάχιστον να το μεταβιβάσουν στο τμήμα πληρωμάτων. Εξυπακούεται βέβαια ότι το σημείωμα δεν θα είναι... χειρόγραφο! Στις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις προχώρα και εξήγεισε απλά τι θέλεις. Και πάλι μην ξεχάσεις να αφήσεις τα στοιχεία σου. 
Βέβαια τυπικά πρέπει και η σχολή βρει βαπόρι αν δεν μπορει ο σπουδαστής, αλλά ...τυπικά αυτό δεν πολυσυμβαίνει....
Επίσης όπως δεν πρέπει να απογοητευτείς, έτσι δεν πρέπει και να επαναπαυθείς αν κάποιες εταιρίες σου πουν ΟΚ. Μερικές υπενθυμήσεις με τηλέφωνο ή προσωπική επίσκεψη επιβάλλονται. Καλού κακού δε φρόντισε να έχεις και εναλλάκτικες. 
Για δες και τα υπόλοιπα τοπικς του σαιτ σεχετικά με την εργασία και την εκπαίδευση.
Και κάτι τελευταίο, η σχολή ειναι στην επαρχία ή στον ασπρόπυργο;

----------


## ina

Thanks.H sxolh einai ston aspropyrgo.
Mono ekei pairnoun gynaikes.

----------


## Nh04

emena mu eipan stin sxoli na arxisw ta xristougenna na psaxnw plio!

----------


## ina

> emena mu eipan stin sxoli na arxisw ta xristougenna na psaxnw plio!


emas mas eipan pws prepei na arxisoume to psaksimo apo twra....kai yphrxan kai paidia pou eixan hdh kleisei....
se poia sxolh eisai?

----------


## Nh04

> mporei na vreis kai apo 3 tou idiou etous!!!! -> anangel,alpha tankers


 
afto einai poli sin gia tous dokimous , sou febgei to angxos  :Smile:   :Very Happy:  
les den einai monos :P

----

edw sto forum den iparxoun kapoioi apo etairies i alla atoma ta opoia na mas dwsoun theseis gia to 1o mas ekpedeftiko taksidi?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




----

MIXANIONA EIMAI
AEN MAKEDONIAS  :Smile:

----------


## ina

> edw sto forum den iparxoun kapoioi apo etairies i alla atoma ta opoia na mas dwsoun theseis gia to 1o mas ekpedeftiko taksidi?


swsth erwthsh.....eimai ki egw periergh
 :Confused:

----------


## Nh04

pistevw pos akoma kai an den iparxoun atoma apo etairies sigoura tha exoun gnostous oi admins , mods  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ina

> pistevw pos akoma kai an den iparxoun atoma apo etairies sigoura tha exoun gnostous oi admins , mods


ki an exoun?siga mhn to diakindyneusoun....pou se kseroun?mporei na ektethoun....h' mporei poly apla na mh theloun.....

----------


## ina

exei kaneis kanena cd ths emporoploiarxwn?kapou diavasa oti eixan vgalei cd gia thn sxolh......

----------


## ina

mporeite na mou dwsete kamia lista me nautiliakes etairies?please

----------


## Nh04

giati stis etairies pou tha pas se kseroun?

----------


## ina

> giati stis etairies pou tha pas se kseroun?


ma gi'auto tha paw....gia na me mathoun....

----------


## Nh04

tha sou dwsoun mia aitisi na simpliroseis kai tha tin kanieS o.O

----------


## Sirius

> mporeite na mou dwsete kamia lista me nautiliakes etairies?please


www.portnet.gr

www.marine-marketing.gr --->links directory--->greek owners

----------


## ina

> www.portnet.gr
> 
> www.marine-marketing.gr --->links directory--->greek owners


thanx!!!!!!!

----------


## Morgan

> ki an exoun?siga mhn to diakindyneusoun....pou se kseroun?mporei na ektethoun....h' mporei poly apla na mh theloun.....


Απαντάω γενικά και όχι σε εσενα Ina...(για να μην με παρεξηγησεις)

δεν ειναι θεμα κινδυνου ή που σε ξέρω...στην τελική όλα "ρίσκο" δεν είναι?

άλλωστε από εδώ (απ'το φόρουμ) με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο έχουμε βρεί την άκρη και μπαρκάρανε κάποια παιδιά με τις εταιρείες που συνεργαζόμαστε.

εγώ ειδικά έχω φέρει 3 άτομα στην εταιρεία που είμαι, και δεν το λέω για να το πώ! είναι γεγονός .

το θέμα είναι το τι θές εσύ - γιατί πχ εγώ γνωστούς σε ποστάλια δεν έχω.
θέμα επίσης είναι να υπάρχει κενό στην εταιρεία που δουλεύω
θέμα είναι να μου κερδίσεις την εμπιστοσύνη με τον τροπο και την διακριτικότητα σου (όχι πχ το πρωτο που θα πεις στα πληρωματα να ειναι , ναι εμενα με εφερε κάποιος που γνωρισα στο ΝΕΤ!)

αλλά το βασικότερο όλων , είναι να μάθεις από τωρα να ψάχνεσαι μόνος σου και σε καμμιά περίπτωση να μην αφήνεσαι 100% στις "υποσχέσεις" των γύρω σου.

----------


## Morgan

> Thanks.H sxolh einai ston aspropyrgo.
> Mono ekei pairnoun gynaikes.


καπετανισσες και "καπετανισσες"...που λεμε και αλλου.

----------


## Morgan

> afto einai poli sin gia tous dokimous , sou febgei to angxos   
> les den einai monos :P


σχετικα ειναι αυτα. μπορει να παιξει και μεγαλη κοντρα εως τσακωμος και οι συγκρισεις ειναι μοιραιες.
καλυτερα να εχεις δοκιμο απο την αλλη ειδικοτητα.

----------


## ina

> Απαντάω γενικά και όχι σε εσενα Ina...(για να μην με παρεξηγησεις)
> 
> δεν ειναι θεμα κινδυνου ή που σε ξέρω...στην τελική όλα "ρίσκο" δεν είναι?
> 
> άλλωστε από εδώ (απ'το φόρουμ) με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο έχουμε βρεί την άκρη και μπαρκάρανε κάποια παιδιά με τις εταιρείες που συνεργαζόμαστε.
> 
> εγώ ειδικά έχω φέρει 3 άτομα στην εταιρεία που είμαι, και δεν το λέω για να το πώ! είναι γεγονός .
> 
> το θέμα είναι το τι θές εσύ - γιατί πχ εγώ γνωστούς σε ποστάλια δεν έχω.
> ...


de se parekshgw.....symfwnw apolyta mazi sou.......

----------


## ina

hi....opoios exei plhrofories sxetika me to prwto ekpaideytiko taksidi....as steilei....thnx

ina

----------


## Michael

http://www.ship.gr/offices/index.htm

----------


## Nh04

> σχετικα ειναι αυτα. μπορει να παιξει και μεγαλη κοντρα εως τσακωμος και οι συγκρισεις ειναι μοιραιες.
> καλυτερα να εχεις δοκιμο απο την αλλη ειδικοτητα.


fisika  :Smile:  alla se ti naq iparxei sigkrousi?



---

avrio deinw eksetaseis sta sostika kai sosivia mesa ploiu :Surprised:

----------


## ina

Nh04.....Α' 6mhno eisai?

----------


## Nikola

> hi....opoios exei plhrofories sxetika me to prwto ekpaideytiko taksidi....as steilei....thnx
> 
> ina


Τι είδους πληροφορίες?

----------


## ina

genika.....epeidh eimai asxeth me to thema kai twra arxisa to psaksimo etaireiwn gia to prwto ekpaideutiko taksidi....

----------


## Morgan

> fisika  alla se ti naq iparxei sigkrousi?
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> avrio deinw eksetaseis sta sostika kai sosivia mesa ploiu


kalh tyxh file moy

"sygkroush" oxi ksylo!
pios einai kalyteros, antizhlia ktl. eidika an o allos exei tetoion xarkthra einai provlhma.

----------


## Nh04

Nai Ina A' 6mino eimai  :Smile: 

--
9/10 egrapsa sta sostika :P

----------


## Nh04

paidia vrika 2 ploia
epivatigo igoumenitsa-italy
kai soudia-ellada (ksilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa)  :Wink:  

ti protinete? mallon to deftero etsi?

----------


## Morgan

να μην πας σε επιβατηγο

----------


## Nh04

minima elifthei , tha paw stin paparizou :P  :Very Happy:

----------


## engineer1980

Το καλυτερο κατα την γνωμη μου για πρωτο μπαρκο ειναι τα ποντοπορα πλοια ειδικα για τους δοκιμους πλοιαρχους.Διοτι αν πας σε ποσταλι ολη μερα στο garage και σκουπισμα στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις.Αν πας στο ποντοπορο και πεσεις και σε καλο γραμματικο θα πηγαινεις και στην γεφυρα για να βλεπεις και πως ειναι η βαρδια και θα μαθεις και αρκετα για τις φορτωσεις που θα σε βοηθησουν στην καριερα σου.

----------


## Azzos

Simfono APOLITA me ton engineer1980.
ta pontopora einai kalitera na ma8eis eite se mhxanikos eite eisai pliarxos (dokimos). oi mhxanikoi den perimenoun ton specialista (wartsila,kamewa,alfalaval etc) na tous ftiaksei to mixanima...diabazoume kai to linoume.... oi mhxanikoi twn epibatikwn ploiwn einai ligo gia babysitting (oloi oi specialists einai sta podia tous kai den pirazoun tipota).
Sta pontopora einai kai pio oikogeneiako to klima. :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## luke

δεν νομιζο οτι κανεισ απο εμας(τους δοκιμους)μπορει να κρινει τιν ναυτοσινη των ναυτικων που βρισκουμε στα βαπορια!κανεις μασ δε μπορει να κρινει το καπετανιο,το γραμματεα ουτε καν τον ναυτι!
το λαθος ειναι στισ σχολες οπου δεν μας προαιτοιμαζουν καθολου για να μπουμε στο βαπορι και μπαινοντας ο πρεωτοετης δοκιμος στο βαπορι ειναι τελειωσ ασχετος!

----------


## engineer1980

Φιλε μου τι ειδους προετοιμασια εννοεις? Απο οτι εχεις δει στις σχολες ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του τοσο απο τους συναδελφους σου οσο και απο τους καθηγητες.Εσυ να κοιταξεις σαν δοκιμος να ακους τι σου λενε και επειτα σε συνδυασμο με τις θεωρητικες σου γνωσεις να αποφασισεις τι θα κρατησεις απο ολα αυτα που εμαθες μεσα στο πλοιο.Διοτι ως γνωστον οτι γινεται μεσα στα πλοια δεν ειναι παντα το σωστο.....Ο συμμαχος σου κατα την προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οι θεωρητικες γνωσεις ,προσπαθησε να τις εφαρμοζεις οσο γινεται περισσοτερο.Εγω τουλαχιστον σαν δοκιμος ετσι εκανα και εμαθα αρκετα πραγματα που με βοηθησαν στην περαιτερω εξελιξη μου στο επαγγελμα.

----------


## luke

εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες!Εγω σα δοκιμος εκανα με 4 γραμματικους και απο τουσ 4 μονο ο ενας μου εμαθα καποια πραγματα και εκανα μαζι του μονο 2 μηνες!μιλαμε βεβαια για ενα καταπλικτικο ανθρωπο νεο παντα με χαμογελο και παντα με ορεξη να σου δειξει και να σου απαντησει σε οτι ρωτησεις!αλλα στι σχολι κανεισ δε μου ειπε τι δουλεια θα κανω στο βαπορι και εγω ημουν "τυχερος" γιατι τα ηξερα απτην οικογενεια μου αλλα παιδια που δεν ειχαν ιδεα ομως?

----------


## padelis234

Re paides den einai akrivws etsi ta pragmata.Genikws yparxei mia prokatalipsi pros ta postalia-krouazieroploia.Ap'oti exw katalavei einai analoga me tin etairia kai se ti anthrwpo tha peseis.Gia paradeigma egw pou imoun se krouazieroploio ekana 80% safety kai 20% me ton lostromo.I vardia ennoeitai kai opote ithela (synithws 20.00-00.00).Kai o misthos para polu kalos akoma kai gia ta pontopora ploia.Ap'oti akouw toulaxiston apo tous symfoitites mou,polu ligoi emathan apo fortwsi-ekfortwsi sta fortiga (polu ligoteroi apo to 1/3),me polu xamilous misthous alla to idio isxuei kai sta gasadika.Twra gia tous allous pou lene pws osoi einai se postalia klp dn einai nautikoi as pane kalutera na dokimasoun ekei tis dunameis tous.Otan o allos exei apofasisei oti tha kanei kariera se auta ta ploia dn nomizw oti einai aparaitito na mathei to pws tha fortwnei afou stin ousia dn prokeitai na to synantisei pouthena.Twra an kapoios thelei na paei kai na dei pws einai apla kai mono gia tin empeiria,kalo tha einai na to kanei san dokimos.Gia mena o kaluteros sindiasmos einai na pas san dokimos kai sta 2 eidh (postalia-pontopora) etsi wste na exeis sximatisei mia geniki gnwmi.Alla kai pali eksartatai sto ti etairia kai kuriws sto ti anthrwpous tha peseis..Ayta  :Smile:

----------


## Nh04

paidia thelw na paw se krouazieroploio !

mporei kapoios na mou dwsei links i tilefona apo etairies?

kai na mou pei 2-3 empiries stou stin eteria toy!

milaw gia krouazieroploia ektos ellados fisika!me elliniki simaia

kai kapoios apo tous Megalous tou forum as mou pei sas parakalw (pm an den thelte na diafimisete kapoia eteria) poies einai oi kaliteres tou eidous!
efxarist poli

----------


## Giorgos_D

Δε νομίζω να υπάρχουν πια κρουαζιερόπλοια που να δραστηριοποιούνται εκτός Ελλάδος και να έχουν ελληνική σημαια...
Μπορείς να κάνει κανείς το εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι σε πλοίο με ξένη σημαία?

----------


## lamainmusain

μπορω να σου εταιριες αλλα χωρις να ξερω τηλεφωνα.Κοιταξε στον Χανδρη(celebrity ειναι το ονομα της εταιριας)και ο λουης.Και τα δυο ειναι με ξενη σημαια αλλα ειναι συμβεβλημενα με το ΝΑΤ(στον λουη οχι ολα τα πλοια).Το να ειναι ξενη η σημαια αλλα συμβεβλημενα με το ΝΑΤ η σχολη το δεχεται.Το να εχουν ξενη σημαια αλλα μη συμβεβλημενα με το ΝΑΤ η σχολη δεν το δεχεται. Μπορεις να δεις και στην superfast,αν σε ενδοιαφερουν τα επιβατηγα-οχηματαγωγα.Η superfast εχει δυο δρομολογια εκτος Ελλαδος.

----------


## Morgan

> Δε νομίζω να υπάρχουν πια κρουαζιερόπλοια που να δραστηριοποιούνται εκτός Ελλάδος και να έχουν ελληνική σημαια...
> Μπορείς να κάνει κανείς το εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι σε πλοίο με ξένη σημαία?


συμφωνω και γω..δεν πρεπει να υπαρχουν
ξενη σημαια μονο εφοσον ειναι συμβεβλημενη με το ΝΑΤ

----------


## Nh04

enas 2etis apo tin sxoli mou pige krouazieroploio vorio ameriki alla den thimamai an itan elliniki simaia  :Sad: 

efxarstw pantos  :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

κανα τηλεφωνο εκει που σου ειπε ο lamainmusain εκανες?

----------


## Nh04

> κανα τηλεφωνο εκει που σου ειπε ο lamainmusain εκανες?


Ακόμα , περιμένω να πάω άυριο στην σχολή να ρωτήσω 2-3 πραγματάκια και μετά θα πάρω!

----------


## ina

hi....phga shmera ki ekana aithseis stis ekshs etaireies:chandris,louis,majestic international cruises,kristen,anangel,tsakos,ceres,euronav,kyla.  ....ti gnwmh exete gia autes tis etaireies???

----------


## lamainmusain

Στον λουη μερικα βαπορια(τα πληρωματα)δεν ειναι ασφαλισμενα στον ΝΑΤ και αυτο μπορει να σου δημιουργησει προβλημα με την αναγνωριση υπηρεσιας οταν γυρισεις απο την σχολη.
    Συνηθως κοπελες περνουν στον Χανδρη(στα κρουαζιεροπλοια),στην Ceres,Στον Τσακο,Anagel(Λιγο σπανια).
    Καλο ειναι να κοιταξεις και στην Βασιλικη 2(κουτουλακης).Εχει γκαζαδικα μικρα εντος Ελλαδας αλλα δυστυχως πολυ παλια και αυτο μπορει να σου δημιουργησει μερικα προβληματα(καθαριοτητα,δυο σε καθε καμπινα κλπ)αλλα παιρνει Αρκετες κοπελες.
    Επισης σε γκαζαδικα παιρνουν αρκετες κοπελες στην AVIN και μερικες απο αυτες εχουν σταδιοδρομησει πολυ καλα στην θαλασσα.
     Για περισσοτερες info εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## ina

> Στον λουη μερικα βαπορια(τα πληρωματα)δεν ειναι ασφαλισμενα στον ΝΑΤ και αυτο μπορει να σου δημιουργησει προβλημα με την αναγνωριση υπηρεσιας οταν γυρισεις απο την σχολη.
> Συνηθως κοπελες περνουν στον Χανδρη(στα κρουαζιεροπλοια),στην Ceres,Στον Τσακο,Anagel(Λιγο σπανια).
> Καλο ειναι να κοιταξεις και στην Βασιλικη 2(κουτουλακης).Εχει γκαζαδικα μικρα εντος Ελλαδας αλλα δυστυχως πολυ παλια και αυτο μπορει να σου δημιουργησει μερικα προβληματα(καθαριοτητα,δυο σε καθε καμπινα κλπ)αλλα παιρνει Αρκετες κοπελες.
> Επισης σε γκαζαδικα παιρνουν αρκετες κοπελες στην AVIN και μερικες απο αυτες εχουν σταδιοδρομησει πολυ καλα στην θαλασσα.
> Για περισσοτερες info εδω ειμαστε.


otan phga louis mou eipe oti orismena den einai sto nat kai tou eipa oti sth sxolh mas eipan oti mporoume na pame mono se auta pou einai sto nat.mou kseka8arise vevaia oti einai poly dyskolo na me paroun giati den pairnoun kopeles......alla 8a kanei oti mporei gia na to allaksei.Ston chandri kai sthn anangel......de mou fanhkan kai poly 8etikoi....anti8etws ston tsako mou edwsan polles elpides...htan kai mia ypoploiarxos ekei....mou ekshghse kapoia pragmata....ki efyga poly xaroumenh apo thn etaireia....auta...thnx

----------


## cortomaltese

Πηγαινε στη Διευθυνση Εκπαιδευσης Ναυτικων ( παλια ηταν ατη Φιλονως 92) και ρωτα γιατι εαν το βαπορι ειναι με ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗ σημαια ( καποια του Λουη ειναι με Κυπρο) κατα πασα πιθανοτητα τους κανει οπως κανει για ολες τις προαγωγικες υπηρεσιες. Ειχα δοκιμο σε μη συμβεβλημενο με Κυπρο και μετρησε κανονικα. Κανε και μια αιτηση στη ΣΑΟΣ, εχει γυναικα στα Πληρωματα

----------


## Michael

Εξόσων γνωρίζω, κοπέλες παίρνουν και στην Springfield. Αν έχεις όρεξη και δεν δεις φως αλλού δοκίμασε και εκεί. Αν και σε κάποια θέματα είναι λίγο δύσκολη εταιρία γενικά είναι αρκετά καλή. 
(Διεύθυνση:Ζεφύρου 8, Π. Φάληρο
Τηλέφωνο: 210 94 98 111)

----------


## ina

Έχω μία απορία.....είναι τοσο δύσκολο,τελικά,να βρεις εταιρεία για το εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι αν δεν έχεις γνωριμίες???ΕΛΕΟΣ...

----------


## Morgan

δυστυχως...ειναι γεγονος...
που ψαχνεσαι τελικα? φορτηγα, κρουαζιεροπλοια??

----------


## ina

> δυστυχως...ειναι γεγονος...
> που ψαχνεσαι τελικα? φορτηγα, κρουαζιεροπλοια??


Όπου με πάρουν....δεν έχω πρόβλημα....αρκεί να με πάρουν.....αν και δεν το κόβω.........

----------


## Morgan

η σχολη & το υπουργειο ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να σε βοηθησουν.
πιεσε τους, αυτα δεν γινονται...

----------


## lamainmusain

Πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ νωρις για να αρχισεις να απογοητευσε.Καμμια εταιρια δεν θα σου απο τωρα οτι θα σε παρει στα σιγουρα εκτος αν εχεις το βισμα...Σε ειδοποιουν οτι θα σε παρουν εκει γυρο στην εξεταστικη.Αν παλι δεν γινει αυτο μπορεις να απευθυνθεις σε καποιο απο τους καθηγητες της σχολης.Πολλοι του ετους μου ετσι βρηκαν.Αν παλι δεν γινει τιποτα μπορεις να πας στην ενωση πλοιαρχων θα σε βοηθησουν πολυ.Κοπελα απο το τμημα μου και μια κοπελα απο τους μηχανικους ετσι βρηκαν και μαλιστα στην ακτοπλοια,σε Ro-Ro(αυτοκινηταδικα).

ΥΓ και μην μασας με αυτους που λενε εγω θα παω εκει γιατι εχω το ταδε βισμα...πολλοι απο αυτους στο τελος ψαχνονται...

----------


## Michael

> Έχω μία απορία.....είναι τοσο δύσκολο,τελικά,να βρεις εταιρεία για το εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι αν δεν έχεις γνωριμίες???ΕΛΕΟΣ...


Κοίταξε οι εταιρείες πάντα κάνουν τις "δύσκολες". Εξάλλου προτιμούν να έχει πάει μέσω γνωστού ώστε να μπορούν και να του τα ψάλλουν αν τυχόν προκύψει καμμία ιδιαιτερη περίπτωση... Η σχολή πάντως είναι υποχρεωμένη κανονικά να σου βρει βαπόρι μέσω της ΕΕΕ αν δεν βρεις η ίδια, εξ όσων γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον. Πάντως εγώ δεν ήξερα κανέναν όταν πήγα στην σχολή και βρήκα εταιρία και γνωρίζω και άλλους που πήγαν έτσι αν και στην αρχή ψιλοταλαιπωρήθηκαν. Πήγες τελικά στις εταιρείες; Πως σε αντιμετώπισαν, τι σου είπαν; Υπήρξαν κάποιες που σου είπαν οκ;

----------


## Morgan

και εγω παντως οταν ειχα ξεκινησει πρωτη φορα ειχα ταλαιπωρηθει πολυ. μην απογοητευεσθε και να επιμειμενετε

----------


## ina

> Κοίταξε οι εταιρείες πάντα κάνουν τις "δύσκολες". Εξάλλου προτιμούν να έχει πάει μέσω γνωστού ώστε να μπορούν και να του τα ψάλλουν αν τυχόν προκύψει καμμία ιδιαιτερη περίπτωση... Η σχολή πάντως είναι υποχρεωμένη κανονικά να σου βρει βαπόρι μέσω της ΕΕΕ αν δεν βρεις η ίδια, εξ όσων γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον. Πάντως εγώ δεν ήξερα κανέναν όταν πήγα στην σχολή και βρήκα εταιρία και γνωρίζω και άλλους που πήγαν έτσι αν και στην αρχή ψιλοταλαιπωρήθηκαν. Πήγες τελικά στις εταιρείες; Πως σε αντιμετώπισαν, τι σου είπαν; Υπήρξαν κάποιες που σου είπαν οκ;


 

kamia den mou eipe ok...apla sthn anek kai ston tsako mou fanhkan 8etikoi...enw sthn anangel sthn kristen kai sth celebrity....me to zori mou edwsan aithsh...mia tetoia fash

----------


## Michael

Ε, εντάξει. Σημασία έχει να ψάχνει κανέις και να μην το βάζει κάτω. Όποιος ψάχνει βρίσκει. Βέβαια το πρόβλημα είναι λίγο εντονότερο με τις κοπέλες διότι κάποιες εταιρείες δεν προσλαμβάνουν καθόλου γυναίκες. Σε αυτές τις εταιρείες δεν μπορεί δυστυχώς να περιμένει κανείς τίποτα. Προσπάθησε να εντοπίσεις αυτές που δέχωνται κοπέλες και εστίασε κυρίως σε αυτές. Δεν είναι μόνο απο΄επιβατηγά αλλά και από ποντοπόρα. Σε όσες εταιρίες φάνηκαν θετικές φρόντισε να  ξαναπάς και να διατηρήσεις επικοινωνία. Όταν σε βλέπουν και σε ξαναβλέπουν δεν σε ξεχνάνε. Αν πας μόνο μια φορά και μετά δεν ξαναφανείς μπορεί απλά σε ξεχάσουν. Αν πάλι τους κάνεις να καταλάβουν ότι βασίζεσαι στο ότι θα σε ναυτολογήσουν τότε ή θα σε προγραμματίσουν ή θα σου ξεκαθαρίσουν ότι δεν ενδιαφέρωνται. Όπότε πέρα απο την θετική στάση φρόντισε με μια δεύτερη ή τριτη επίσκεψη να σου ξεκαθαρίσουν αν όντως σκοπεύουν να σε μπαρκάρουν ή όχι. Ρώτα πχ σε τι πλοίο θα σε στείλουν, γκαζάδικό ή φορτηγό. Ή πότε να υπολογίζεις ότι θα φύγεις κτλ. Νομίζω άλλωστε πως όπου να ’ναι τελειώνετε και το εξάμηνο..

----------


## Nikola

> kamia den mou eipe ok...apla sthn anek kai ston tsako mou fanhkan 8etikoi...enw sthn anangel sthn kristen kai sth celebrity....me to zori mou edwsan aithsh...mia tetoia fash


εγω παντως ξερω οτι τουλαχιστον απο τα ποντοπορα, η Avin και η Αδριακη σιγουρα παιρνουν κοπελες. Συστηνω καλυτερα την δευτερη.

----------


## ΚΩΣ_ΑΕΝ_ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ

geia sou ina eimai 1teis kai egw apo aen preveza eimai tsako mparkaro se 1 misi bdomada oti plirofories exw mazepsei lene oti o tsakos einai poli kali etairia
  kai oti ta krouazieroploia me ta opoia sinergazetai san praktoras exoun kai kala lefta!!!!!!!!!
         geia sas paidia giannis apo kw prwtoeths aen hpeirou

----------


## Nh04

Ίνα εγω έκλεισα στην Celebrity με πήραν τηλ πριν λίγο να κατέβω Πειραία την Δευτέρα για τα χαρτια και λογικά μέχρι το άλλο σαββατο θα πετάξω

----------


## Morgan

kalo na peraseis , kai prosoxh

----------


## Nh04

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ειληκρινά ευχαριστώ

----------


## Sirius

Να προσεχεις τους παντες και τα παντα! Μην βιαστεις να ανοιχτεις στους συναδελφους/ανωτερους σου εκει μεσα. Να τους κοψεις περι τινος προκειται και μετα βλεποντας και κανοντας. Σε αυτα τα πλοια πρεπει να εισαι πολυ τυπικος και προσεχτικος καθοτι ο ενας προσπαθει να φαει τον αλλο! Αν θελεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω ειμαστε!

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Καλά να περάσεις.

----------


## Morgan

> Να προσεχεις τους παντες και τα παντα! Μην βιαστεις να ανοιχτεις στους συναδελφους/ανωτερους σου εκει μεσα. Να τους κοψεις περι τινος προκειται και μετα βλεποντας και κανοντας. Σε αυτα τα πλοια πρεπει να εισαι πολυ τυπικος και προσεχτικος καθοτι ο ενας προσπαθει να φαει τον αλλο! Αν θελεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω ειμαστε!


σωστος.....

----------


## ina

hi....telika vrhka etaireia....me phran sth louis cruises....sto perla....fevgw avrio gia syro sta nayphgeia...kai se mia evdomada ksekina h krouaziera....kala taksidia na exoume....cu...filia...

----------


## Morgan

μπραβο Ινα, καλα ταξιδακια και προσοχη. κρατα γερα και πανω απο ολα υγεια

----------


## ina

> μπραβο Ινα, καλα ταξιδακια και προσοχη. κρατα γερα και πανω απο ολα υγεια


se eyxaristw para poly morgan...eilikrina....me voh8hsate para poly oloi...eyxaristw kai pali.....cu

----------


## MARAMBOU

Tha ithela na mathw pou kymainontai oi misthoi sta ekpaideytika taxidia.Ola ta exoda logika einai plirwmena etsi? I antimetwpisi twn dokimwn apo tous anwterous synithws poia einai? Kai kati akoma. Pairnaei eykola o kairos mesa sta ploia? Fantazomai pws to prwto taxidi einai ligaki zoriko. e?

----------


## MARAMBOU

To ekpaideytiko taxidi mporei na ginei kai me epivatigo ploio?

----------


## Morgan

fysika - kai entos ellados! einai thema k.o.x

----------


## MARAMBOU

A. OK. Mia mikri diefkrinisi. Ti einai to k.o.x? Sorry an ginomai enoxlitikos alla thelw na mathw gia to epaggelma kai den exw kapoia alli pigi ektos apo to naytilia. Eyxaristw poly.

----------


## engineer1980

Το κ.ο.χ ειναι οι κοροι ολικης χωρητικοτητας του πλοιου. Για τα εκπαιδευτικα ταξιδια ειναι απαραιτητο για τους πλοιαρχους να κανεις την υπηρεσια σε πλοιο πανω απο 1500 κ.ο.χ και για μηχανικους σε μηχανες  πανω απο 750 KW. Παντως για να ξερεις η πλειοψηφια των ελληνικων πλοιων της ακτοπλοοιας ειναι παραπανω απο αυτα τα ορια. Γνωμη μου ειναι να κανεις ενα εκπαιδευτικο σε ποσταλια και ενα στα ποντοπορα και απο εκει και περα να επιλεξεις!! :Wink:  . Στα ποντοπορα πλοια ανεβαινεις πιο γρηγορα τις βαθμιδες της ιεραρχιας σε σχεση με τα ποσταλια.

----------


## Morgan

εγω δεν ειμαι υπερ για τα ποσταλια.
παρουσιαζονται σαν ευκολη λυση και τελικα καταντας να κανεις τουαλετες και το τζοβενο.

----------


## engineer1980

Ουτε και εγω ειμαι υπερ αλλα για καποιους συναδελφους ειναι μια ελκυστικη λυση για να αποφυγουν τα 7μηνα των ποντοπορων. Ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο των δοκιμων θελουν ποσταλια λογω του οτι ειναι κοντα(νομιζουν) διοτι ναι μεν εισαι κοντα αλλα οταν στην καλοκαιρινη σεζον δεν προλαβαινεις να πιεις ουτε ενα καφε!!!! δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο. Και το χειροτερο απο ολα οτι αν δεν εχεις ''βυσμα'' μαθαινεις να καθαριζεις τουαλετες και τα deck για ενα ολοκληρο εξαμηνο και την γεφυρα την βλεπεις με τα κυαλια!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Confused:

----------


## Nh04

Παιδιά έκανα σε ένα βαπόρι μεγάλο κρουαζιερόπλοιο 1.5 μήνα έξω και την έκανα. Ήρθα Πειραιά σε τοπικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο (δεν ειναι και πολλά όσοι γνωρίζουν απο Πειραιά θα κατάλαβαν) και σε 40 μέρες τώρα έχω μάθει πολλά περισσότερα από όσα εκεί!

----------


## DELTASAILOR

ετοιμαζομαι για να φυγω το δευτερο πρακτικο ταξιδι(μηχανικος)...σκεφτομαι πολυ μιας κ δεν μπορεσα να φυγω ιουλλιο...να κανω μια προσπαθεια για lng-lpg για την εμπειρια κ φυσικα για να βγαλω τα σπασμενα($$$)... γι'αυτο ζηταω την αποψη σας..αν καποιος εχει παει σε lng-lpg ας με βοηθησει για να ξερω τι να περιμενω..ακομα αν καποιος μπορει να με ενημερωσει με p.m. σχετικα με μισθους-εταιριες κ.τ.λ...

----------


## DELTASAILOR

Κανενας ρε παιδια???

----------


## Morgan

eee.....ama den yparxei empeiria se ayton ton tomea einai dyskolo na vrethei kapoios synadelfe.

proswpika , mono thn etaireia tou Aggelikoush sthn syggrou kserw alla nomizw oti mia anazhthsh sto google tha sou edine polles perissoteres.

oi synthikes pisteyw tha einai kales kai aksizei ton kopo na mpeis se mia marketa pou exei poly mellon kai tha eisai perizhthtos.

o misthos kalo tha einai na mhn se apasxolei toso poly akoma.

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

> Κανενας ρε παιδια???


http://www.dorianhellas.com/history.html

http://www.interunity.gr/ (Ένα LPG με ελληνική σημαία)

Επειδή δεν έχω χρόνο αυτή τη στιγμή να συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο,κάν'το εσύ στη σελίδα που σου βάζω: http://www.ship.gr/offices/index.htm

----------


## Petros

www.marangas.com

Ριξε κ εδω μια ματια.

----------


## johnnY

Eimai dokimos mhxanikos sthn aen aspropyrgou kai prokeitai na fygw gia to 2o ekpaideutiko taksidi..
Tha ithela na mathw posa lefta dinei h kathe etairia stous dokimous 2etis kai to kata poso einai anoixth sto na tous proslavei.. Proteraiotita mou einai na mazepsw lefta logw kapoias anagkis k oxi toso na eksasfalisw to mellon mou se kapoia etaireia.. Opios kserei kati as dwsei kapoia pliroforia.
Euxaristw!

----------


## uziel

Λοίπόν εν τάχυ θα σου πω απ'όσο θυμαμαι. Σε δεξαμενόπλοια είναι γύρω στα 1800€ στο χέρι αν είσαι κλειστός. Σε φορτηγά κρενάδικα αλλά που να δίνουν υπερωρίες και έξτρα φτάνεις και 2000€,σε φορτηγά (όχι κρενάδικα) είναι από 1300€ έως 1500€, σε LNG-LPG είναι από 1800€-2000€, σε ακτοπλοϊκά είναι σαφέστατα λιγότερα, γύρω στα 1000€ με 1200€ και σε κρουαζιερόπλοια είναι γύρω στα 1200€. Αυτά βέβαια στα λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη γιατί έχει να κάνει και με την εταιρεία. Πάντως οι μισθολογικές αποκλείσεις που υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να συναντήσεις είναι της τάξης των +/- 100€. Τα μισθολόγια που σου αναφέρω ίσχυαν για τους δόκιμους πλοίαρχους αλλά απ' όσο γνωρίζω και στους μηχανικούς δεν έχει μεγάλες αποκλίσεις. Αν το κάνεις μόνο για τα λεφτά ανεπιφύλακτα θα σου συνιστούσα ή δεξαμενόπλοιο ή LNG-LPG.

----------


## k_chris

an8xos sth se polu gnwsth etairia  me containerships (C......) 4200 +kati psila kai xwris bonus kai polueties.

----------


## KSYPO

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ Κ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΛΙΓΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ

----------


## KSYPO

> Λοίπόν εν τάχυ θα σου πω απ'όσο θυμαμαι. Σε δεξαμενόπλοια είναι γύρω στα 1800€ στο χέρι αν είσαι κλειστός. Σε φορτηγά κρενάδικα αλλά που να δίνουν υπερωρίες και έξτρα φτάνεις και 2000€,σε φορτηγά (όχι κρενάδικα) είναι από 1300€ έως 1500€, σε LNG-LPG είναι από 1800€-2000€, σε ακτοπλοϊκά είναι σαφέστατα λιγότερα, γύρω στα 1000€ με 1200€ και σε κρουαζιερόπλοια είναι γύρω στα 1200€. Αυτά βέβαια στα λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη γιατί έχει να κάνει και με την εταιρεία. Πάντως οι μισθολογικές αποκλείσεις που υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να συναντήσεις είναι της τάξης των +/- 100€. Τα μισθολόγια που σου αναφέρω ίσχυαν για τους δόκιμους πλοίαρχους αλλά απ' όσο γνωρίζω και στους μηχανικούς δεν έχει μεγάλες αποκλίσεις. Αν το κάνεις μόνο για τα λεφτά ανεπιφύλακτα θα σου συνιστούσα ή δεξαμενόπλοιο ή LNG-LPG.


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΗΠΕΙΡΟΥ Κ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΛΙΓΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΤΟΠΙΣΤΩ.ΧΟΝΔΡΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΜΙΣΘΟΥΣ 1ΕΤΩΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΩΝ? ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΑΘΗΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΠΑΡΚΟ? ΑΠΟ  ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ?ΕΧΩ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΠΟΥΑΔΑΖΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΙ Κ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ Μ¶ΡΕΣΕ.ΛΑΤΡΕΥΩ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΑΙΡΩΝ

----------


## ina

ouf molis gyrisa apo taksidi.....6 mhnes ki 7 hmeres....to kep einai panetoimo....alla exw psyloagxw8ei giati kophkan polla paidia tis teleutaies 2 meres...auta...cu

----------


## Morgan

kalws irthes Ina

kalh epityxia kai kalh synexeia

----------


## marillou

Hi! Πρώτα απ'όλα συγνώμη αν το post μου είναι σε λάθος ενώτητα.
Πάω λύκειο για την ακρίβεια 1η και εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω αποφασίσει για εμπορικό και μόνο εμπορικό (χώρις παρεξήγηση αλλά δεν τα πολύ πάω τα επιβατικά).
Θέλω αν γίνεται πληροφορίες για την ΑΕΝ Ηπείρου και εσείς που τα ξέρετε καλά να μου πείτε πια εμπορικά πλοία είναι καλύτερα σε είδος όχι εταιρεία, μιλάω κυρίως για φορτηγά,LPG k LNG,tanker.(δεν έχω κανένα προβλημα με τους πολλούς μηνες σρο καράβι ή τις φουρτούνες και δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για λιμενικό).
Επίσης θελώ να μου πείτε αν γίνονται διακρίσεις στα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια εις βάρος των γυναικών.
thanks!!!

----------


## tasosrs2000

Απ'όσο ξέρω γίνονται πολλές διακρίσεις.Είναι λίγο δύσκολο για τις γυναίκες να μπαρκάρουν σε tanker,LNG k LPG.Πιστεύω πως είναι λίγες οι εταιρίες που παίρνουν.Τους φαίνεται κάπως το να ''χώσουν'' μία γυναίκα σε ένα πλοίο με 25 άντρες.Αυτό βέβαια προσβάλλει κ εσάς κ εμάς.Εσάς που δεν σας προσλαμβάνουν κ εμάς που μας παιρνάνε για ζώα κ νομίζουν ότι δεν μπορούμε να συμπεριφερθούμε αξιοπρεπώς.Μακάρι να μπορέσεις να βρεις κάποια εταιρία γιατί πιστεύω πως στα ''γκαζάδικα'' μαθαίνεις πολύ περισσότερα από τα επιβατικά.

----------


## marillou

thanks! 
Και εγώ το ίδιο εύχομαι.Ελπιζω σε τρία χρονάκια τα πράγματα να έχουν αλλάξει, έτσι κι αλλιώς θα κάνω οτι καλύτερο μπορώ είναι το μόνο επάγγελμα που θέλω να κάνω έχω μεγάλη τρέλα από μικρή.

----------


## tasosrs2000

Έχεις κάποιον δικό σου στα καράβια και σου έχει πει ότι είναι καλά?Εντάξει δεν λέω τα καράβια καλά είναι σε γενικές γραμμές,αλλά το πιο σημαντικό είναι ο κόσμος που υπάρχει μέσα.Και χωρίς υπερβολές είναι ζώα οι περισσότεροι.Δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι κ αυτοί υπάλληλοι είναι.Ελπίζω να είσαι τυχερή κ να συναντήσεις καλά άτομα.Εγώ πάλι δεν είχα αυτή την τύχη.

----------


## marillou

Κοίτα ο πρώην μου που φέτος τελειώνει ΑΕΝ Ηπείρου μου είπε οτι στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι ήταν καλούτσικος ο κόσμος αλλά τον είχαν όλο αγκαρίες και δεν τον είχαν αφήσει να κοιμηθεί. Τώρα δύο φίλοι μου που είναι μηχανικοί δεν είχαν πρόβλημα ο ένας βέβαια πάει Ινδίες τώρα και θα τον ρωτήσω όταν γυρίσει πάλι. Όσο για τα ζώα που λες με ενοχλούν αφάνταστα γιατί δίνουν την ευκαιρία σε κάποιους να λένε οτι οι ναυτικοί είναι κατώτερου επιπέδου άνθρωποι κ.τ.λ. Τι να σου πώ τώρα εγώ είπα θα δηλώσω εμπορικό και στην τελική όταν θα είναι με το καλό η ώρα μου θα πάρω όλες τις εταιρείες αμπάριζα τι στο καλό κάποια θα με πάρει. Και τα ζώα άστα θα τα κάνω εγώ να περάσουν πολύ καλά μην ανησυχείς. Άσε που μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα όλοι και πήγαινε πολεμικό ή ασχολήσου με λιμενικό λες και είναι τόσο τρομερό πια να γίνει μια γυναίκα καπετιάνος σε γκαζάδικα έλεος που ζούμε.Όπως καταλαβαίνεις μιλάμε για γέφυρα.

----------


## ina

--deleted--

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα μου επιτρέψεις μια συμβουλή όποιος ξεκινά μια δουλειά για να εφαρμώσει αυτό που σπόυδασε καλό είναι να "χωθεί" σε όλες τις δουλειές για να έχει μια εμπειρία στην εφραμογή αυτών που έμαθε. Ακόμα και στα χειρότερα "χαμαλίκια" έτσι ώστε στο μέλλον να μπορεί να δώσει σωστές οδηγίες στον αντίσοιχο "νέο".



> Α και την ημερα που ξεμπαρκαρα πηγα στους υπολογιστες κι εκρυψα ολα τα αρχεια που ειχα φτιαξει....κανοντας την ζωη των αξιωματκων κολαση....καλο???ε μα τους χρειαζοταν.....


Θα μου επιτρέψεις ότι αυτό είναι αντιεπαγγελματικό. Εσύ πρέπει να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σα σωστός επαγγελματίας ακόμα κι αν οι άλλοι δεν είναι... Και δε φταίει τίποτα ο επόμενος συνάδρφος να παλέυει επειδή έκανες "κόμπλα" σε κάποιους που μπορεί να ξεμπάρκαραν από καιρό.
Καλή συν΄λεχεια και καλύτερα επόμενα ταξίδια...

----------


## ina

Θα μου επιτρέψεις ότι αυτό είναι αντιεπαγγελματικό. Εσύ πρέπει να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σα σωστός επαγγελματίας ακόμα κι αν οι άλλοι δεν είναι... Και δε φταίει τίποτα ο επόμενος συνάδρφος να παλέυει επειδή έκανες "κόμπλα" σε κάποιους που μπορεί να ξεμπάρκαραν από καιρό.
Καλή συν΄λεχεια και καλύτερα επόμενα ταξίδια...[/quote]

ισως να ειναι αντιεπαγγελματικό...αλλα εγω δεν ειμαι επαγγελματιας....ήμουν δοκιμος πλοιαρχος στο πρωτο μου εκπαιδευτικο ταξίδι...κανονικα δεν επρεπε να μου αναθεσουν τοσες πολλες ευθυνες γιατι εκει ειμαι μονο για την εκπαιδευση μου......απτη στιγμη που φερθηκαν τελειως αντιεπαγγελματικα....τους "απαντησα" ετσι ακριβως οπως τους αξιζε

----------


## tasosrs2000

Είναι όντως αντιεπαγγελματικό,αλλά σε μερικούς αξίζει όπως λέει η κοπέλα.Βέβαια δεν φταίνε κ κάποιοι καλοί ανθρώποι όπως ο Καπτ.Μανώλης όπως λες.Αν ήθελες να τους κάνεις κακό θα μπορούσες να γράψεις ένα γράμμα στη σχολή κ να τους βγάλεις αναφορά.Βέβαια στον Ασπρόπυργο το γράμμα θα πήγαινε για πέταμα σίγουρα.Κ εγώ εκεί είμαι κ ξέρω.Αλλά η προσπάθεια καλή είναι,αν βρεις κ μερικούς καθηγητές να σε υποστηρίξουν.

----------


## Apostolos

Επαγγελματικό ξεεπαγγελματικό ότι φτιάχνεις είναι δικό σου και αμα σου την σπάνε κάνεις τα ίδια! Εγώ είμουν δόκιμος σε πλοίο της ακτοπλοϊας, οι ναυτάρες δέν ακουμπούσαν καδένες να δέσουν τα δεκάδες φορτηγά (παρόλο που πέρνανε κανονικά τα έξτρα) και όταν μία μέρα διαμαρτηρήθηκα σε οδηγό ότι η ξεκοτσάριστη του καρότσα δέν δουλέυουν τα ποδαρικά και μου βγάζει την μεση κάθε φορά που μπαίνει μέσα (σχεδόν καθε μέρα) μου απάντησε "Αυτό ειναι και άμα γουστάρεις!" Το άλλο πρωί βγήκε απο τον καταπέλτη με κομμένα όλα τα καλώδια και τα σωληνάκια του! Ποιός άραγε το έκανε???

----------


## Michael

> Καλημέρα....είμαι δευτεροετης στην ΑΕΝ Πλοιάρχων Ασπροπύργου κι απλα ήθελα να πω τις εμπειρίες μου απο το εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι.Καταρχήν ήμουν σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο....την πρώτη μέρα που μπήκα στο καραβι...ήταν στο Νέο Μώλο αραγμένο και την ώρα που ανέβηκα έσπασαν οι κάβοι του διπλανου πλοίου κι έπεσε πανω μας....αυτο ηταν το πρώτο ακυρο που εφαγα...κι οπως καταλαβαίνετε ήταν γερό ταρακούνημα για μένα που ήταν η πρώτη μου φορα πάνω σε πλοίο.....μόλισ διορθώθηκαν τα πράγματα αποπλεύσαμε για Σύρο στα ναυπηγεια οπουεκει γνώρισα τι θα πει δεξαμενισμος πλοίου...ηταν μια απίστευτη εμπειρια μπορω να πω.Μετα απο λιγες μέρες ειδοποιηθήκαμε οτι ένα πλοιο της εταιρειας....το sea diamond...΄βυθίζεται στη Σαντορίνη κι αποπλεύσαμε αμέσως για εκεί για να παραλλαβουμε τους επιβατες του.....αυτο σήμαινε για μενα 23 ώρες στο πόδι και το μάτι γαρίδα....νόμιζα οτι ήταν μονο αυτο αλλα είχε και συνέχεια το show....αλλαξαμε...4 safety officers...2 υπάρχους....και 2 καπετανιους....αυτο σημαίνει οτι αλλαζαμε συνεχώς προγραμμα.Είχα μεγάλο προβλημα με ολους τους safety γιατι με ειχαν βάλει στον υπολογιστη...εκανα ολες τισ δουλειες δηλ.ολο το ism,security του καραβιου....ορισμένοι καπεταναιοι θα ξερετε οτι αυτο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο....ειδικα για ενα πρωτομπαργκο δοκιμακι....σαν να μην εφτανε αυτο μολις τελειωνα την δουλεια (μιλαμε για 10 ωρες μπροστα απο τον υπολογιστη χωρια ta stby)....με εστελναν για απογραφες στα safety lockers....βαψιμο βαρκών...γυμνασια πληρώματος....ελγος πυροσβεστηρων...κλεισιμο κι ανοιγμα (manual)...των υδατοστεγων θυρων κτλ....κι ολα αυτα επειδη ο αλλος ο δοκιμος δεν ήξερε να κανει τπτ....αλλα βλέπετε ήταν ο κολλητος του safety και του υπάρχου.όλα αυτα που προανέφερα με εκαναν να μαλώνω συνεχως με τους αξιωματικους γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε δουλευα 16 ώρες την ημέρα.....κι ο αλλος καθοταν...επρεπε να ξεκουραστώ κι εγω.Α ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΊΠΑ "ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΩ".....δεν ειχα ουτε καμπινα....ειχα αλλαξει 12 καμπινες γιατι δεν ειχαν μπανια κι επειδη ειμαι γυναικα δεν μπορουσα να κανω μπανιο με τους αντρες.....ώσπου καποια στιγμη με εβαλαν σε μια καμπινα με μια τρελη Ιταλιδα....οπου τις πληρωνα εγω τα ψυχοφαρμακα για να μην ξυπνησει κανενα βραδι και με μαχαιρώσει...χαχαχα.....τα σκεφτομαι τώρα και γελάω.Τελος,το κεπ το εκαν τελευταια στιγμη και δεν με βοήθησε κανενας αξιωματικος της γεφυρας εκτος απο τον υποπλοιαρχο καπτ. Μανώλη....οπυ τον ειχα σαν πατερα μου....κατα τ'αλλα αυτοι ποθ με βοήθησαν πραγματικα ήταν οι αξιωματικοι της μηχανής...και τους ευχαριστω γι αυτο....Ο αλλος ο δοκιμος αντεγραψε το κεπ απο εμενα...εννοειται...Α και την ημερα που ξεμπαρκαρα πηγα στους υπολογιστες κι εκρυψα ολα τα αρχεια που ειχα φτιαξει....κανοντας την ζωη των αξιωματκων κολαση....καλο???ε μα τους χρειαζοταν.....Αυτα!Απλα ήθελα να πω στους καινουριους δοκιμους....οτι το μονο πραγμα που πρεπει να κοιτουν στο καραβι ειναι το κεπ .....απο την πρωτη μερα ως την τελευταια.....αυτα.....ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ...ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ και θα περασουν ολα.....
> 
> Υ.Γ Sorry αν σας επρηξα.Ξερω οτι μερικοι απο σας μπορει να περασατε χειροτερα κι ολα αυτα που ανεφερα να σας φαινονται αηδιες.....αλλα ολα αυτα που περασα ειναι μια περιεργη ιστορια που αξιζει να την αναφερω


Eνδιαφέρουσες οι εμπειρίες σου ινα, μπήκες δυναμικά στο παιχνίδι. Βέβαια επιτρεψέ μου να τονίσω και εγώ πως καλό είναι να μην γκρεμίζουμε ό,τι αφήσαμε πίσω μας, ή τουλάχιστον αν το κάνουμε δεν το λέμε...

----------


## LNGmania

> Απ'όσο ξέρω γίνονται πολλές διακρίσεις.Είναι λίγο δύσκολο για τις γυναίκες να μπαρκάρουν σε tanker,LNG k LPG.Πιστεύω πως είναι λίγες οι εταιρίες που παίρνουν.Τους φαίνεται κάπως το να ''χώσουν'' μία γυναίκα σε ένα πλοίο με 25 άντρες.Αυτό βέβαια προσβάλλει κ εσάς κ εμάς.Εσάς που δεν σας προσλαμβάνουν κ εμάς που μας παιρνάνε για ζώα κ νομίζουν ότι δεν μπορούμε να συμπεριφερθούμε αξιοπρεπώς.Μακάρι να μπορέσεις να βρεις κάποια εταιρία γιατί πιστεύω πως στα ''γκαζάδικα'' μαθαίνεις πολύ περισσότερα από τα επιβατικά.



Πληροφοριακα στου αγγελικουση στα lng πηραν φετος για 3 μηνες κοπελα που ειχε κανει σε ποσταλι και κοντεινεραδικο, για αυτο οι κοπελες που πραγματικα ενδιαφερονται να μην πτοουνται.

----------


## Apostolos

Για εμένα το κακό με τις κοπέλες είναι ότι συνήθως πάνε σε ποστάλια, τις βάζουν σε εργασίες γραφείου (και σε εργασίες τουαλέτας αλλα αυτό ειναι και για τα αγόρια) με αποτέλεσμα να μήν έχουν την σωστή επαφή με την γέφυρα και το κατάστρωμα και συνεπώς μεγάλες ελήψεις στην εργασία τους. Ισως φταίει και η νοοτροπία του Ελληνα που θέλει τις γυναίκες γραμματέες και τους άντρες εργάτες.

----------


## marillou

elpizo na me paroun se fortigo esto pantos tha to prospathiso oso perissotero mporo giati protimo ta gazadika apo ta krouazieroploia.thnks gia thn pliroforia

----------


## LNGmania

Den kanei tipota, auto pou pragmatika 8elei auti i douleia apo oti paratirisa ego einai na eisai oligomilitos, na koitazeis tin douleia sou, na min metafereis logia k to pio simantiko na deikseis k tin analogi orimotita pou armozei se ena mellontiko epaggelmatia me eu8ynes. Perierga atoma panta k pantou 8a vreis, alla stin teliki einai sto xeri sou to pos 8a ta pas mazi tous. Sou euxomai kali stadiodromia an apofasiseis na akolou8iseis autou typou ta ploia k na ma8eis na metatetrepeis ta arnitika stoixeia yper sou.

----------


## Petros

Πιστευω οτι περασες γενικα καλο ψησιμο Ινα και στο επομενο σου ταξιδι θα εισαι πιο προετοιμασμενη για διαφορα περιεργα συμβαντα. Μη νομιζεις και οτι οι δουλειες στη στερια δεν ειναι σε καποια σημεια παρομοιες με αυτα που εζησες. Πρεπει να ανεβεις και εσυ τον επαγγελματικο σου Γολγοθα στην αρχη οπως ολοι.

----------


## marillou

Ευχαριστώ και θα την ακολουθήσω την συμβουλή σου. Αν με πάρουν σε γκαζάδικα, που έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω, ΜΟΝΟ με αυτά θα ασχοληθώ.

----------


## LNGmania

Λογω της φυσης της δουλειας για να τα πας καλα ο μοναδικος τροπος ειναι να την αγαπησεις και οτι δωσεις αυτο θα παρεις. Να το δεις σαν ενα τροπο για αυτοβελτιωση μεσα απο μια σειρα δυσκολων καταστασεων και συνθηκων γιατι οταν ανεβηκα για πρωτη φορα σε πλοιο οχι σαν δοκιμος αλλα σαν τζοβενο πριν παω στην σχολη ενας ανθυποπλοιαρχος με συμβουλευσε με αυτον τον τροπο και δεν το μετανοιωσα που ακολουθησα αυτον τον δρομο. Και να ξερεις πως Καπετανισσες με το Κ κεφαλαιο υπαρχουν στην ελληνικη εμπορικη ναυτιλια και οι πιο περιφημες ειναι στου Σταυρου Λιβανου και στου Ωναση. Καλο θα ηταν να δοκιμαζες εκει και αν μπορεσεις να βρεις την Καπτα Βαγγελιω στα σωστικα στον Ασπροπυργο μιας και σιγουρα θα σου συστησει να πας καπου με προοπτικη μιας και τα ξερει καλυτερα. Καλη συνεχεια marillou :grin: .

----------


## kokalo69

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΡΙΤΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ, ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΩ ΟΣΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΕΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΞΕΛΙΧΘΩ ΠΡΩΤΟΥ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΟΥ. ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΜΟΥΝΑ ΣΕ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ΣΕ LNG?
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΕΦΕΡΑΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΠΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΕΞΙΔΗΚΕΥΜΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΣΑΝ ΤΡΙΤΟΣ ΣΕ LNG Η ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ Η ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΟΥΝ?

----------


## marillou

Ευχαριστώ πολύ LNGmania
αν και έχω κανά 2 χρονάκια ακόμα μπροστά μου πάντως θα τα έχω υπ όψην μου τα όσα μου είπες. Εξάλλου λένε ότι άμα θέλεις κάτι πολύ το πετυχαίνεις.

----------


## cruiser

Καλα οσα αναφερατε για τα εκπαιδευτικα ταξειδια και τι τελικα μαθαινουν οι δοκιμοι, εγω ενα θα πω, θελουν να φτασουν Πλοιαρχοι? θελουν να μαθουν? η περιμενουν απο τον καθε Υποπλοιαρχο η Πλοιαρχο να τους μαθει?
Ο καθε Πλοιαρχος θα διδαξει οποιον πραγματικα ενδιαφερετε και αφτος που θελει να μαθει ρωταει και παρακολουθει τι γινετε μεσα στο πλοιο ωστε να εχει παραστασεις.
Απο δικη μου πειρα εχω να πω οτι τα περισσοτερα παιδια δεν ενδιαφερονται γιατι δεν εκαναν την επιλογη συνειδιτα και με αγαπη για το επαγγελμα. Και για αυτο φταιει ολο το συστημα της εκπαιδευσης.

----------


## Michael

Όντως αυτό που λες ισχύει σε μεγάλο βαθμό.
Θυμάμαι παιδιά που θέλαν απλώς τους πεις τι να γράψουν στο ΚΕΠ και όταν τους λέγαμε σε ποιά βιβλία ή σχέδια του πλοίου να ψάξουν και που είναι αυτά, δυσανασχετούσαν και όταν τελικά τους πέρναμε σχεδόν με το ζόρι και τους βάζαμε να τα ξεφυλίσουν εισπράταμε αντιδράσεις όπως "μα αυτό ειναι στα αγγλικά" και η απάντηση βέβαια ήταν πως φυσικά και είναι στα αγγλικά και πως αν έχουν απορίες στην ορολογία να ρωτάν και θα τους βοηθάμε αν και υπάρχει και το λεξικό. Δεν τους καλάρεσε όμως η απάντηση... Βέβαια δεν είναι όλα τα παιδιά έτσι. Υπάρχουν και παιδιά με μεράκι και ενδιαφέρον. Και άλλα που αν παρακινηθούν με τον σωστό τρόπο και την κατάλληλη στιγμή, τελικά θα ανταποκριθούν. Εξάλλου μην ξεχνάμε πως και αυτά είναι ακόμα παιδιά και επομένως θέλουν τον τρόπο τους και την απαραίτητη καθοδήγηση από τους πιό εμπειρους, τόσο στο επάγγελμα όσο και στην ζωή, συναδέλφους τους. Πολλές φορές πρέπει να υπάρχει και διπλωματία, να υπάρχει και το φιλότιμο και να υπάρχει και η θυσία της δικής μας βολής και ευκολίας. Και να μην ξεχνάμε πως εκτός από παιδιά είναι ταυτόχρονα νεαροί κύριοι και δεσποινίδες και άρα έχουν και περηφάνεια και εγωισμό και δεν πρέπει αυτα να τους τσαλαπατάμε, αλλά μόνο να "μαζεύουμε" τις άκαιρες υπερβολές, έχωντας κατα νου ότι καμμία φορά η κλεισούρα και η απομόνωση στην οποία δεν είναι μαθημένοι μπορεί να τους τρελένει ενίοτε και να πρέπει να πάμε και λίγο με τα νερά τους, να μην πάμε κόντρα στο καιρό, να τραβερσώσουμε και την κατάσταση να σώσουμε.  :Wink:  Πρέπει να μπορούμε να κατέβουμε στο επιπεδό τους, να πιάσουμε τον παλμό, αλλά να μην μείνουμε εκεί, αλλά τουναντίον, αφού συγχρονισθούμε στο ρυθμό, τους σιγά - σιγά να αρχίσουμε να ανεβάζουμε στροφές και όσο μπορούμε να τους ανεβάσουμε στο δικό μας επίπεδο (εφόσον βέβαια έχουμε και εμείς ένα τέτοιο..!). Οι άγαρμπες κινήσεις θα έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα το ξέπιασμα και το τριπάρισμα...
Πάντως όταν εγώ ήμουνα δόκιμος είχα μεν την ατυχία να κάνω με ανθρώπους που είτε δεν ήξεραν πράματα να με διδάξουν είτε ακόμα χειρότερα ήθελαν με το ζόρι να με διδάξουν λάθος ή δεν ασχολούντουσταν καθόλου μαζί μου και δεν μου επέτρεπαν ούτε στίγμα στο χάρτη να βάλω (!). Τελειωμένες καταστάσεις..... Είχα όμως και την ευκαιρία να κάνω και με ανθρώπους σωστούς που και ήξεραν και είχαν όρεξη να με διδάξουν και με σέβονταν σαν προσωπικότητα και όταν για κάτι δεν ήταν σίγουροι είχαν το θάρρος να μου πουν πως δεν γνωρίζουν, κάποιοι μάλιστα έχουν φύγει από την ζωή, αλλά αν ακόμα ζούσαν πολύ θα χαιρόμουν να ξανάκανα μαζί τους και πιστεύω και αυτοί το ίδιο. Αυτό που έκανα εγώ πάντως ήταν από όλους και τον καθένα χωριστά να προσπαθήσω να συλλέξω ό,τι καλύτερο είχε ο καθένας να μου δώσει, διότι κανείς δεν είναι εντελώς τέλειος και κανείς εντελώς άχρηστος. Και πιστεύω ότι βγήκα οφελειμένος Όπως η μέλισσα από κάθε λουλούδι πέρνει το νέκταρ και το υπόλοιπο το αφήνει. Αυτή είναι και η "συμβουλή" μου, αν είμαι σε θέση να δίνω και συμβουλές, προς τους νεότερους συναδέλφους μου. Προς τους παλίοτερους συναδέλφους και τους συνομίλικούς μου, ας θυμούνται πως ήταν όταν ήταν αυτοί δόκιμοι και πως θα ήθελαν να τους φέρωνται και ας φερθούν αυτοί καλύτερα ακόμα.

----------


## LNGmania

Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με οσα ειπε ο Michael και τυχεροι θα ειναι οι δοκιμοι που θα κανουν μαζι του και το πιστευω αυτο. Οσον αφορα το ερωτημα του cruiser σχετικα με το ποιοι και ποσοι θα συνεχισουν, θα σας αναφερω το εξης που εχω παρατηρησει σε ολους του αλλους δοκιμους ειτε παθιασμενους με το επαγγελμα (που το πιστευουν και το φωναζουν), ειτε διχως ενδιαφερον και απογοητευμενοι απο αυτο, αναφερουν συνεχως περιστατικα απο τα ταξιδια και στιγμες που τους αρεσε η δουλεια αυτη λογω της απολυτης απομονωσης απο τις εγνοιες και τους αντιπερισπασμους της καθημερινοτητας στην στερια, αλλοι για τις περιπετειες μεσα και εξω απο το πλοιο :Very Happy:  και αλλοι που μπορεσαν και μαθανε κατι περισσοτερα για τον εαυτο τους και τον κοσμο περα απο την Ελλαδα μεσα απο την θητεια τους στο πλοιο. Εαν σκεφτοντουσαν περισσοτεροι σαν τον Michael πιστευω περισσοτεροι δοκιμοι να συνεχιζαν την δουλεια αυτη καθως μην ξεχνατε οτι η πρωτη εντυπωση ειναι και η καθοριστικη (συνηθως). Τα σχολια δικα σας...

----------


## HAMBURG-EVOIA BURNING

MIPOS KSEREI KANENAS TI GINETE ME TOUS DOKIMOUS KAI TO NAT?ENOO EFOSON VGENEIS APO THALASIA IPIRESIA KAI KSEKINAS EKSAMINO STIN STERIA SINEXIZEI NA ISXII TO NAT?KAI AN NAI SE TI SE KALIPTEI,TI SOU PAREXEI,POS MPOREIS NA TO XRISIMOPIISIS KTL...SINEXEIZEIS NA KOLAS ENSIMA OTAN EISAI STIN STERIA?I DIAKOPTEIS MEXRI NA KSANAMPARKAREIS?

----------


## αννα-μαρια

Γεια σας. 
Το θεμα με την ΑΕΝ Ασπροπυργου ειναι οτι κανουν τα αδυνατα δυνατα για να διωξουν τους φοιτητες. Το γεγονος οτι μια ομαδα 40 ατομων εχουμε φτασει στο υπουργειο γιατι η διευθυνση αρνειται να μας εξεασει τα Κ.Ε.Π. σας λεει κατι? Το γεγονος οτι δεν ειναι δυνατη η ευρεση των Φ.Ε.Κ. που αφορουν τη σχολη μας? τα Φ.Ε.Κ 1393Β/14-11-2000 και Φ.Ε.Κ. 1853Β/06-10-1999 δεν υπαρχουν στη σελιδα του Υ.Ε.Ν.? Αληθεια ξερει καποιος απο εσας πως μπορω να τα βρω?

----------


## nautikos

Ολα τα ΦΕΚ μπορεις να τα προμηθευτεις απο το Εθνικο Τυπογραφειο (www.et.gr). Αληθεια, γιατι λες οτι προσπαθουν να διωξουν τους σπουδαστες, τι συμβαινει εκει? Εδω καλα καλα δεν εχουν και πολλους, κοιτανε να τους αποθαρρυνουν και να τους διωξουν... :Confused:

----------


## αννα-μαρια

το γεγονος οτι μια πλειαδα σπουδαστων που τρεχουμε να εξεταστουμε εδω και μια βδομαδα στο ΚΕΠ και συνεχως δεν μας εξεταζουν και μετα ενω μας λενε δευτερα και τριτη θα σας εξετασουμε μας βγαζουν εκπροθεσμους και αρνουνται να μας εξετασουν δειχνει οτι θελουν να διωξουν τουσ φοιτητες.
το γεγονος οτι εδω και κατι μερες εχουμε γινει μπαλακι μεταξυ διευθυνσης και υπουργειου?
το γεγονοσ οτι εχουμε στο πλευρο μας την διοικηση και το υπουργειο και η διευθυνση της σχολης κανει τα αδυνατα δυνατα για να μας υποβιβασει και να μας αποπροσανατολησει?
ολα αυτα στο μυαλο μου μου δειχνουν οτι θελουν να διωξουν οσο περισσοτερο κοσμο μπορουν. 

Υ.Γ.:σε ευχαριστω για τα ΦΕΚ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μήπως πρέπει να το συζητήσουμε στο θέμα για τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια των δοκίμων ΕΝ

----------


## αννα-μαρια

Δεν εχει πεσει στην αντιληψη μου κατι τετοιο. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι βαση φυλλαδιου ημουν ναυτολογημενη ως "Δοκιμος Πλοιαρχος". Αλλα αν αρχισαν να το κανουν και αυτο δεν θα μoυ προκαλεσει καμια εκπληξη. Αθανατη Ελλαδιτσα μας!

----------


## padelis234

> MIPOS KSEREI KANENAS TI GINETE ME TOUS DOKIMOUS KAI TO NAT?ENOO EFOSON VGENEIS APO THALASIA IPIRESIA KAI KSEKINAS EKSAMINO STIN STERIA SINEXIZEI NA ISXII TO NAT?KAI AN NAI SE TI SE KALIPTEI,TI SOU PAREXEI,POS MPOREIS NA TO XRISIMOPIISIS KTL...SINEXEIZEIS NA KOLAS ENSIMA OTAN EISAI STIN STERIA?I DIAKOPTEIS MEXRI NA KSANAMPARKAREIS?


Πάνω σε αυτό που ρωτάς ρώτησα στο ΝΑΤ και μου είπαν πως κατά την διάρκεια που βρίσκεσαι στην σχολή σαν σπουδαστής είσαι ασφαλισμένος όλο τον χρόνο ενώ όταν σε ασφαλίζει ως ναυτικό τότε πρέπει να κάνεις και κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα θαλάσσιο ταξίδι. :Cool:

----------


## SeawayBulker

Χαιρετώ παιδία με λένε κώστα, είμαι στο ΣΤ εξάμηνο της ΑΕΝ Ασπροπύργου. Όλα τα μπάρκα μου τα έκανα στην Alpha tankers (φορτηγά πλοία) και είμαι πάρα πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος με την όλη εταιρία. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι 15 μέρες που χρειαζόμουνα για να συμπληρώσω 12 μήνες υπηρεσία τις έκανα σε Δ/Ξ 496 κ.ο.χ και τώρα δεν μου την αναγνωρίζει η σχολή.
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους το www.nautilia.gr είναι τέλειο.  :Very Happy:

----------


## HAMBURG-EVOIA BURNING

> Χαιρετώ παιδία με λένε κώστα, είμαι στο ΣΤ εξάμηνο της ΑΕΝ Ασπροπύργου. Όλα τα μπάρκα μου τα έκανα στην Alpha tankers (φορτηγά πλοία) και είμαι πάρα πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος με την όλη εταιρία. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι 15 μέρες που χρειαζόμουνα για να συμπληρώσω 12 μήνες υπηρεσία τις έκανα σε Δ/Ξ 496 κ.ο.χ και τώρα δεν μου την αναγνωρίζει η σχολή.
> Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους το www.nautilia.gr είναι τέλειο.


MPOREIS NA MOU ANAFEREIS KAPIA PRAGMATA POU SOU ARESAN KAI KAPIOU POU OXI APO TIN ETERIA,POSO PLIROMIS,SINEPIA,DOULEIES PANO STO KARAVI,KATASTASI PLIROMATOS...KTL..?TA LEFTA POU STA VAZANE?EIMAI PROTOETIS KAI MALON THA PAO ALPHA GIAFTO

----------


## banaki3

Kalispera,
eimai sth fash pou etoimazomai gia to deutero ekpaideutiko taksidi. Mhpws gnwrizei kaneis ean kai poso epidoteitai?Apo th sxolh mou eipan pws den epidoteitai tipota. Kserw omws periptwseis opou epairnan to poso tou NAT. Exei kaneis upospsi tou kati sxetiko?

----------


## Michael

> MIPOS KSEREI KANENAS TI GINETE ME TOUS DOKIMOUS KAI TO NAT?ENOO EFOSON VGENEIS APO THALASIA IPIRESIA KAI KSEKINAS EKSAMINO STIN STERIA SINEXIZEI NA ISXII TO NAT?KAI AN NAI SE TI SE KALIPTEI,TI SOU PAREXEI,POS MPOREIS NA TO XRISIMOPIISIS KTL...SINEXEIZEIS NA KOLAS ENSIMA OTAN EISAI STIN STERIA?I DIAKOPTEIS MEXRI NA KSANAMPARKAREIS?


Αυτό που συνεχίζει είναι η ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη από τον Οίκο Νάυτου (ΟΝ). Αυτή διαρκεί για ένα εξάμηνο, αν δεν κανω λάθος. Απο την στιγμή όμως που κάποιος είναι σπουδαστής ΑΕΝ νομίζω πως διαρκεί για όσο διάστημα είναι γραμμένος στην σχολή.
Για να δεις ακριβώς τις ιατροφαρμακευτικές παροχές θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς στον ΟΝ της περιοχής σου. Αν είσαι από Αθήνα τα γραφεία είναι κοντα στην ομόνοια. Συνήθως είναι με συμμετοχή του ασφαλισμένου.
Όταν είσαι στην στεριά δεν κολάς ένσημα. Θα πρέπει όμως να πας στην υπηρεσία ναυτικών μητρώων και να κάνεις ε΄πικύρωση της θαλάσσια ς υπηρεσίας σου. Για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να έχεις μαζί σου το φυλλάδιο και από όσο θυμάμαι το τελευταιό pay της εταιρίας στηνοποία δούλεψες.

----------


## AlexG

Γεια σας κι απο εμενα. Συγχαρητηρια για το πραγματικα ενδιαφερον και χρησιμο φορουμ σας, το οποιο παρακολουθω αρκετο καιρο. Επειδη δεν ειμαι ναυτικος ζητω εκ των προτερων τη κατανοηση σας, αν πω καποια πραγματα που ισως οι πιο εμπειροι απο εσας θεωρουν δεδομενο οτι ειναι γνωστα, η εκφρασω καποιες αποριες "αστειες". Οπως προανεφερα, δεν ειμαι ναυτικος αλλα εχω γιο ο οποιος αποφασισε ν ασχοληθει με τη θαλασσα και τωρα βρισκεται εν πλω στο πρωτο του εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι. Αρχισα να παρακολουθω γενικοτερα θεματα ναυτιλιας απ οταν ο γιος μου αποφασισε να παει σχολη πλοιαρχων. Διαπιστωσα μια προσπαθεια απο τους εμπλεκομενους με τη ναυτιλια φορεις, να τραβηξουν το ενδιαφερον των νεων για τις ΑΕΝ. Δυστυχως η ολη καμπανια που εγω τουλαχιστον διεκρινα, βασιζεται στο διπτυχο "ανεργια στη ξηρα-θα παιρνεις 5500-6500 ευρω σε ηλικια 22-23 χρονων". Απ οτι παλι εχω διαπιστωσει ο Ελληνοκτητος στολος ανανεωνεται και υπαρχουν πολλες παραγγελιες για καινουργια πλοια τα οποια βεβαια απαιτουν και πολλους μορφωμενους και αξιους καπετανιους και μηχανικους. Ε λοιπον σας λεω κατι που ισως το βρισκετε ασημαντο αλλα δειχνει και το "ενδιαφερον" του ΥΕΝ για τη ναυτιλια. Στη σχολη του ο γιος μου δε διδαχτηκε αγγλικα το Α εξαμηνο διοτι δεν υπηρχε καθηγητης, οταν η γλωσσα της ναυτιλιας ειναι τ αγγλικα. Αλλα να μη σας κουραζω με αυτα μια και το thread εχει αλλο θεμα. Ν αναφερω οτι ξεκινησε να κανει αιτησεις για το εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι τα Χριστουγεννα. Εκανε σε καμια 10αρια εταιριες και παρ ολο οτι ξαναπερασε ακομα περιμενει απαντηση  :Smile:  :Smile:  . Αραγε κι εδω ακομα μεσο χρειαζεται? Τελικα απευθυνθηκε σ ενα καθηγητη του, ο οποιος του εδωσε δυο τηλεφωνα, και πραγματικα τον δεχτηκαν και οι δυο εταιριες. Μπαρκαρε απο Φουτζειρα σ ενα VLCC της EASTERN MEDITERRANEAN του κ. Μαρτινου, οι ανθρωποι της εταιριας που γνωρισα κι εγω (τυχαια επεσα σ ενα γνωστο πατριωτη μου), ηταν ευγενεστατοι, και πολυ εξυπηρετικοι σε οτι χρειαστηκαμε, το πλοιο ειναι κατασκευης 2005, ο γιος μου μεχρι τωρα ειναι ευχαριστημενος απ ολα τα θεματα, επειδη διαβασα προηγουμενα ποστς αναφερω οτι εχει δικη του πλουσια καμπινα, ειναι ο μονος δοκιμος στο πλοιο, εργαζεται κυριως στη γεφυρα χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν εχει κανει κι αλλες εργασιες και το φαγητο στο πλοιο απ οτι μας λεει ειναι καταπληκτικο. Σε κανα 2-3 μερες με το καλο πιανουν Κορεα. Δε ξερω αν και ποτε θα αποφασισουν οι εταιριες να βαλουν δορυφορικο ιντερνετ στα ποντοπορα εστω και με χρεωση του πληρωματος, αλλα νομιζω οτι η απομονωση που αισθανεται ο ναυτικος δε θα ηταν σε εντονο βαθμο αν ειχε μια επικοινωνια τυπου msn.
Μια ερωτηση που ηθελα να κανω ειναι αν θεωρειτε οτι ειναι καλο και το δευτερο εκπαιδευτικο να γινει παλι σε τανκερ η σε καποιο αλλο τυπου πλοιο πχ  container
Eλπιζω να μη σας κουρασα με το μεγαλο post

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά η ποιότητα των γνώσεων ειναι μικρή. Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι απο έτος σε έτος αυτά που μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά ειναι όλο και λιγότερα. Αυτό το αντιλαμβάνομαι απο τους Δόκιμους που έρχονται στα βαπόρια και με τις ερωτήσεις μου στην ύλη του Α εξαμήνου έρχονται σε δύσκολη θέση να απαντήσουν και όλο μου λένε "δεν μας το ειπανε" Τι δεν μας είπανε? Μήπως όλα αυτά είναι εκ του πονηρού???
Συγχαρητήρια για το post σας, μιλήσατε όπως άλλοι υπεύθυνοι για τις τύχες των νέων Αξ/κων δέν μιλάνε...

----------


## Morgan

Se eyxaristoume gia to post sou pou pragmatika prosferei...
Egw ws naytikos taksidepsa mono se deksamenoploia opote tha sou pw pws einai protimotero na taksideveis sto idio typo vaporiou kai na mhn allazeis. eidika shmera pou h ekseidikeysh einai to pan, an o gios sou einai eyxaristhmenos apo thn etaireia, as meinei ekei giati (NAI kai ekei mesw thelei) oi kales etaireies san ayth pou anafereis den vriskontai eykola. Giayto eidika polla paidia apo edw mesa tha mporesoun na poun poso dyskoleythkan na vroun kati ths prokophs..

Epixeirhmata omws kai gia na dei alla vaporia yparxoun.egw lew proswpikh apopsh kai epishmainw poso me voithise ayth h epilogh otan apofasisa na doulepsw eksw

----------


## AlexG

> Πραγματικά η ποιότητα των γνώσεων ειναι μικρή. Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι απο έτος σε έτος αυτά που μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά ειναι όλο και λιγότερα. Αυτό το αντιλαμβάνομαι απο τους Δόκιμους που έρχονται στα βαπόρια και με τις ερωτήσεις μου στην ύλη του Α εξαμήνου έρχονται σε δύσκολη θέση να απαντήσουν και όλο μου λένε "δεν μας το ειπανε" Τι δεν μας είπανε? Μήπως όλα αυτά είναι εκ του πονηρού???
> Συγχαρητήρια για το post σας, μιλήσατε όπως άλλοι υπεύθυνοι για τις τύχες των νέων Αξ/κων δέν μιλάνε...


Ευχαριστω για τα καλα λογια σου. Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι τα 18ρια παιδια στις σχολες θα πρεπει να εχουν καθηγητες που αγαπουν αυτο που κανουν και που θελουν να προσφερουν. Επισης απο τις σχολες τα παιδια θα παρουν καποια βασικα πραγματα, δε θα γινουν ναυτικοι. Ναυτικοι θα γινουν στη θαλασσα, αλλα προς θεου να μη τους μαθουν στις σχολες εστω ναυτικη ορολογια στ Αγγλικα? 




> Se eyxaristoume gia to post sou pou pragmatika prosferei...
> Egw ws naytikos taksidepsa mono se deksamenoploia opote tha sou pw pws einai protimotero na taksideveis sto idio typo vaporiou kai na mhn allazeis. eidika shmera pou h ekseidikeysh einai to pan, an o gios sou einai eyxaristhmenos apo thn etaireia, as meinei ekei giati (NAI kai ekei mesw thelei) oi kales etaireies san ayth pou anafereis den vriskontai eykola. Giayto eidika polla paidia apo edw mesa tha mporesoun na poun poso dyskoleythkan na vroun kati ths prokophs..
> 
> Epixeirhmata omws kai gia na dei alla vaporia yparxoun.egw lew proswpikh apopsh kai epishmainw poso me voithise ayth h epilogh otan apofasisa na doulepsw eksw


Morgan αυτο του ειπαν και στην εταιρια αλλα και οι αξιωματικοι στο πλοιο που ειναι δλδ να μαθει καλα ενα τυπου πλοιο τουλαχιστον στα εκπαιδευτικα. Ειναι φυσικο ομως κι εγω σα πατερας να κανω καποια πλανα για το καλο του, και μετα απο καποια χρονια στη θαλασσα ισως 6-7 μ ενα μαστερ να προτιμω να τον βλεπω στη ξηρα, αν βεβαια κι αυτος το θελει. Βεβαια, σχεδια και μαλιστα μακροπροθεσμα ειναι, αλλα για την επιτυχια στη σημερινη δυσκολη και ανταγωνιστικη πραγματικοτητα, αν δε κανει καποιος σχεδια και δε βαζει στοχους ειναι χαμενος

----------


## LNGmania

Ευχομαι ο γιος σας και αυριανος συναδελφος μας να ειναι καλοταξιδος και να αποκομισει απο τα ταξιδια του εμπειριες και γνωσεις που θα τον εμπλουτισουν σαν ανθρωπο και σαν επαγγελματια, καθως οπως λενε το επαγγελμα του ναυτικου ειναι "jack of all professions"(ελληνιστι ο αφεντης των επαγγελματων) καθως απαιτει μια ευρεια γκαμα γνωσεων απο τον επαγγελματια κυρίως συναρτήσει του τυπου πλοιου που δουλευει. 
Όπως είπε και ο Morgan  προτεραιότητα έχει να βρεί κανεις μια καλή εταιρεία που να πιστεύει στον κοσμο της και μετα ο τυπος πλοιου ή τα λεφτα σαν δοκιμος ( οχι και να μπαρακαρει για 700 ευρω αλλα απο 1000 μεχρι 1500 δεν ειναι και λιγα) και το λεω σαν συμβουλη γιατι ξεκινησα σε φορτηγα με 1000 ως τζοβενο τον μηνα και μετα σε δεξαμενοπλοια με 1500 κ 1700 σαν 1ετης κ 3ετης αντιστοιχα, αλλα δελεαστηκα απο καποια αλλα μισθολογια και πηγα να δοκιμασω για περισσοτερα αλλα η απαντηση που πηρα απο εναν πληρωματα καλη του ωρα οπου και αν ειναι, ήταν να δωσω βαση να παραμεινω σε μια εταιρεια με καλο συστημα διαχειρισης (ακουγεται για καποιους αστειο αλλα αν εφαρμοζεται στην πραξη μετραει πολυ), με προοπτικες και με καλη φημη στον χωρο. Ετσι λοιπον παρεμεινα κ στο 2ο μπαρκο σε εκεινη την εταιρεια και δεν το μετανοιωσα γιατι αυτη η εταιρεια που ειμαι με υποστηριξε αναλογως για την υπηρεσια μου σε αυτην και βοηθησε ενα δοκιμο που ηταν μαζι μου στα φορτηγα να βρει πλοιο γιατι δεν εβρισκε και τον πηρανε και χωρις να εχω μπει ουτε και εγω εκει με βυσμα αλλα επειδη εδειξα εμπιστοσυνη στο προσωπο του και εγγυηθηκα για αυτον μιας και ειχαμε δουλεψει μαζι 3 μηνες και ηξερα πως το αξιζε απο πρωτο χερι γιατι την αγαπαει την δουλεια.
 Η ουσια ολων αυτων ειναι να μην φυγει απο εκει και να προσπαθησει να κανει καριερα στα δεξαμενοπλοια και οσον αφορα για σπουδες ξερω πολυ κοσμο που τις εκανε παραλληλα με τα ταξιδια. Καλα κανετε και ενδιαφερεστε για τον γιο σας αλλα να λαβετε σοβαρη υποψιν, οτι καποιες αποφασεις θα πρεπει να τις παρει μονος του και να μην τον πιεσετε να τις επιλεξει καθως μπορει να στερηθει επιλογες που να τον κανουνε πραγματικα ικανοποιημενο. Η δουλεια του ναυτικου ειναι μια δουλεια ιδιοτροπη και για αυτο δεν ειναι απιθανο το ενδεχομενο καποια στιγμη να αποφασισει να τα παρατησει. Εκεινη την στιγμη θα πρεπει να σταθειτε διπλα του να τον βοηθησετε να ξεκαθαρισει εαν ειναι απλα μια παροδικη ευχη του ή όντως να εχει πιστεψει οτι δεν κανει για την δουλεια. Το περασανε αρκετοι γνωστοι μου για αυτο σας δινω συμβουλες απο εμπειριες δικες μου και αλλων. Εαν απο την αλλη του αρεσει η δουλεια αυτη και δεν του αρεσουν καποιοι μεσα να του υπενθυμισετε ποια πραγματα πραγματικα του αρεσουν στην δουλεια αυτη και ποια οχι και να αγνοει τις φωνες διαφορων που θα τον εμποδιζουν να εκπληρωσει τον στοχο του. Να μην ξεχασετε επισης οτι εαν παλι την αγαπησει την δουλεια αυτη αλλα για διαφορους λογους δεν θελησει να συνεχισει στον ιδιο τυπο πλοιου τοτε βοηθηστε τον να ψαξει μια αναλογα καλη εταιρεια σε αλλο τομεα και μην ξεχνατε το φορουμ εδω που πιστευω θα υπαρχει πολυς κοσμος να σας βοηθησει στην αναζητηση αυτη  :Smile:

----------


## AlexG

Eυχαριστω για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες και τις ευχες. Δε ξερω το επαγγελμα του ναυτικου για τον απλουστατο λογο οτι δε το εχω ζησει και οταν δε ζεις κατι δε μπορεις να λες "το ξερω" η "το καταλαβαινω". Δεν εχω ομως καμια αμφιβολια οτι ειναι ενα αρκετα δυσκολο ως προς τις συνθηκες ζωης επαγγελμα με τα καλα του και τ ασχημα του. Στον αξιωματικο ο εφοπλιστης εμπιστευεται μια περιουσια εκατομμυριων ευρω, των εμπορευματων αλλα κυριως τις ζωες του πληρωματος. Δε νομιζω οτι μπορει να συγκριθει η δουλεια του ναυτικου ως προς την υπευθυνοτητα της με καμια αλλη δουλεια γραφειου. Ισως και γι αυτο οπως αναφερεις η φραση "jack of all professions". Και βεβαια την EAST MED την επιλεξαμε μαζι με το γιο μου μετα απο συζητηση χωρις να του εχουν πει ακομα τι μισθο θα παιρνει. Δηλαδη σε καμια στιγμη δε εβαλε τα χρηματα ως κριτηριο. H αλλη επιλογη που ειχε ηταν σε παντοφλα, που ναι μεν καθε βραδυ θα ηταν εξω, αλλα θα ειχε χασει το παιχνιδι σαν πραγματικη εμπειρια αλλα και ως εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι. Στα εκπαιδευτικα ταξιδια (αλλα και μετα βεβαια)γνωμη μου ειναι οτι τα κριτηρια θα πρεπει να ειναι αν η εταιρια εχει ενα αξιοπιστο ονομα, αν τα πλοια της δεν ειναι σκυλοπνιχτες, και κυριως τι εμπειριες και τι γνωσεις θα εχεις αποκτησει στο τελος του ταξιδιου αναλογα με το τυπο πλοιου που θα πας. Βεβαια το τελευταιο ειναι και θεμα τυχης μια και δε ξερεις σε τι υπαρχο και καπετανιο θα πεσεις, αλλα μια καλη εταιρια νομιζω οτι διαλεγει και καλους αξιωματικους. Ευτυχως στο GREAT LADY που ειναι, ολα μεχρι τωρα ενα μηνα περιπου, ειναι πολυ καλα και κυριως η αντιμετωπιση του απο το υπολοιπο πληρωμα. Να ξαναπω οτι στα γραφεια της εταιριας τις 3-4 φορες που πηγε και μια φορα που πηγαμε μαζι η αντιμετωπιση ηταν καταπληκτικη τοσο απο τον Marine Personnel Manager οσο και απο το υπολοιπο προσωπικο που ηρθαμε σ επαφη. Οσο γι αυτο που γραφεις περι αποφασεων που θα πρεπει να παρει μονος του, φυσικα και συμφωνω, αλλωστε αν κοιταξεις το δευτερο ποστ μου γραφω "αν και αυτος θελει". Στα πρωτα του ομως βηματα αλλα και για ολα τα παιδια που αποφασιζουν ν ακολουθησουν αυτη τη καριερα, θα πρεπει οι γονεις να προσπαθουν να βοηθουν τα παιδια να παιρνουν σωστες αποφασεις εξηγωντας τους οσο γινεται πως ειναι τα πραγματα με το ναυτικο επαγγελμα, και φυσικα οχι μονο με γνωμονα το ποσα θα παιρνει.
Και παλι ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες

----------


## Michael

Η προσωπική γνώμη είναι πως καλύτερα είναι κάποιος σαν δόκιμος να κάνει πρώτα σε φορτηγό και μετά σε γκαζάδικό ή όποιο άλλο τύπο πλοίου θέλει να ακολουθήσει ως καριέρα. Παλιά ίσως ήταν καλό κάποιος να δει όσους περισσότερους τύπους πλοίου μπορούσε στα πρώτα του βήματα. Σήμερα όμως απαιτείται εξειδίκευση τόσο από τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες, όσο και από τους ναυλωτές τους, ειδικά σε ορισμένους τύπους πλοίων όπως τα γκαζάδιακα. Π.χ. υπάρχουν ναυλωτές που θέλουν ο Πλοίαρχος και ο υποπλοίαρχος να έχουν συγκεκριμένη προυπηρεσία σε έναν τύπο πλοίου ή ακόμα και στην ίδια εταιρεία.
Πάντως καλό θα ήταν το δευτερο μπάρκο σε ένα φορτηγό ακόμα και αν έχει προσανατολιστεί προς τα γκαζάδικα για να δει και μια διαφορετική άποψη των πραγμάτων. Βέβαια από την άλλη το να διατηρησει κάποιος την σχέση με μια εταιρεία στα πρώτα του βήματα ώστε να τον γνωρίσουν καλά και να του εμπιστευθουν και υπεύθυνες θέσεις μετα την αποφοίτηση, ειδικα αν συναντα δυσκολίες στην εξέυρεση αλλης εταιρέιας είναι ένα σημνατικό σημείο.
Αν επιτρέπεται επίσης, ποιά ήταν η σχολή στην οποία παρατηρηθηκε το φαινόμενο αυτό;

----------


## AlexG

> Η προσωπική γνώμη είναι πως καλύτερα είναι κάποιος σαν δόκιμος να κάνει πρώτα σε φορτηγό και μετά σε γκαζάδικό ή όποιο άλλο τύπο πλοίου θέλει να ακολουθήσει ως καριέρα. Παλιά ίσως ήταν καλό κάποιος να δει όσους περισσότερους τύπους πλοίου μπορούσε στα πρώτα του βήματα. Σήμερα όμως απαιτείται εξειδίκευση τόσο από τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες, όσο και από τους ναυλωτές τους, ειδικά σε ορισμένους τύπους πλοίων όπως τα γκαζάδιακα. Π.χ. υπάρχουν ναυλωτές που θέλουν ο Πλοίαρχος και ο υποπλοίαρχος να έχουν συγκεκριμένη προυπηρεσία σε έναν τύπο πλοίου ή ακόμα και στην ίδια εταιρεία.
> Πάντως καλό θα ήταν το δευτερο μπάρκο σε ένα φορτηγό ακόμα και αν έχει προσανατολιστεί προς τα γκαζάδικα για να δει και μια διαφορετική άποψη των πραγμάτων. Βέβαια από την άλλη το να διατηρησει κάποιος την σχέση με μια εταιρεία στα πρώτα του βήματα ώστε να τον γνωρίσουν καλά και να του εμπιστευθουν και υπεύθυνες θέσεις μετα την αποφοίτηση, ειδικα αν συναντα δυσκολίες στην εξέυρεση αλλης εταιρέιας είναι ένα σημνατικό σημείο.
> Αν επιτρέπεται επίσης, ποιά ήταν η σχολή στην οποία παρατηρηθηκε το φαινόμενο αυτό;


Οπως καταλαβαινεις, ενα παιδι 18 χρονων οχι μονο του ειναι δυσκολο να εχει προαποφασισει σε τι τυπο πλοιου θελει να κανει καριερα, αλλα τα πιο πολλα απ αυτα ουτε ισως καταλαβαν πως και γιατι βρεθηκαν στις ΑΕΝ. Και ειδικα στο πρωτο τους εκπαιδευτικο θα σκεπτονται "τι δουλεια εχω εγω εδω μεσα?" :Smile:  Βεβαια αλλη ιστορια αυτο. Γιατι ομως κατα τη προσωπικη αποψη σου πρωτα πρεπει να κανουν σε φορτηγο? Και κατι αλλο, ας πουμε οτι τελειωνουν τη σχολη, δουλευουν, και σαν τριτοι σε καποιο τυπο πλοιου ας πουμε σε γκαζαδικο, μετα το πρωτο αντε το δευτερο ταξιδι βλεπουν οτι δε τους αρεσει για τους χ λογους (πχ μεγαλα ταξιδια). Θ αντιμετωπισουν προβλημα οταν θα ψαξουν για εργασια σε αλλο τυπου πλοιου? πχ passenger,cruiser,container,LNG κλπ? 
Σε οτι αφορα τη σχολη επειδη δε θα ηθελα να δημιουργηθουν λαθεμενες εντυπωσεις σε οσους μας διαβαζουν, θα αδικουσα την ιδια τη σχολη, τους καθηγητες της και το οποιο εργο παραγεται εκει, θα σου απαντησω με PM. Απλα ανεφερα το γεγονος για να δειξω ποσο πολυ "ενδιαφερεται" η πολιτεια για την αναβαθμιση των ΑΕΝ και τη παραγωγη ικανων αξιωματικων, οταν την ιδια στιγμη με κροκοδειλια δακρυα στα ματια ομολογει οτι υπαρχει ελλειψη και συν-κινδυνολογουν παρεα με την ΕΕΕ για τον αφελληνισμο της ναυτιλιας μας. Ναι, αλλα τι κανουν αυτοι εκτος απο τις διαφημισεις τυπου "θα παιρνετε 6500 ευρω", κατι που υποβαθμιζει και τη νοημοσυνη του κοσμου ?

----------


## ina

Γεια σας και πάλι....είμαι η Ίνα...οσοι εχετε διαβάσει ολα τα μηνυματα αυτου του θέματος...θα θυμάστε οτι είχα αναφερει οτι το πρώτο μου εκπαιδευτικο ταξίδι το έκανα στο Κρουαζιερόπλοιο ΠΕΡΛΑ της LOUIS με τους : MASTER: Ιωάννης Παπαγγελής (εως 07/2007) και  Κωνσταντινος Γκριτζέλης (απο 07/2007 μέχρι την ημέρα που ξεμπαρκαρα)
STAFF CAPTAIN : Νικόλαος Ψαροπουλος (εως 07/2007) και Ιωάννης Αντωνίου (απο 07/2007 μεχρι την ημέρα που ξεμπαρκαρα).Ξέρω οτι τα ονόματα δεν ήταν απαραιτητο να τα αναφέρω...αλλα ήταν επιθυμία μου να το κάνω και το έκανα.Το δευτερο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι μου έχω κανονίσει να το κάνω με την εταιρεια TSAKOS σε γκαζάδικο κι όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν γνωρίζω τιποτα επι του θέματος "Γκαζαδικο"....για αυτο θα σας παρακαλούσα να με βοηθήσετε λιγάκι για να μπώ στο "κλιμα"....ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## marillou

Ινα συγνώμη για το τι θα ρωτήσω αλλά στο γκαζάδικο αυτό σε έβαλε κάποιος γνωστός σου ή σε πήραν από μόνοι τους. Σόρρυ απλά με ενδιαφέρουν τα γκαζάδικα για το μέλλον και μου έχουν πει ότι δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να πάρουν γυναίκα.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Ινα συγνώμη για το τι θα ρωτήσω αλλά στο γκαζάδικο αυτό σε έβαλε κάποιος γνωστός σου ή σε πήραν από μόνοι τους. Σόρρυ απλά με ενδιαφέρουν τα γκαζάδικα για το μέλλον και μου έχουν πει ότι δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να πάρουν γυναίκα.


Simera o xartis tis nautilias exei allaksei,idi polles etaireies me gazadika pairnoun gynaikes.Gia na min sou anaferw pws se fortiga typou cape size i Anangel exei idi valei para polles!
Prin kanete to vima omws,proexei na katalavete pou pate k ti pate na kanete,giati allo postali k allo gazadiko k fortigo.
Kali tyxi k kala taksidia!

----------


## marillou

Οκ δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό που λες σκέψου όμως και το πόσο άσχημα ακούγεται σε έναν άνθρωπο που του αρέσει πραγματικά το επάγγελμα του πλοιάρχου και όχι ο μισθός του η κλασική ατάκα "οι γυναίκες κάνουν μόνο για λιμενικό και κρουαζιερόπλοια". Λίγο πολύ σε επηρεάζει. Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία πάντως.

----------


## ina

> Ινα συγνώμη για το τι θα ρωτήσω αλλά στο γκαζάδικο αυτό σε έβαλε κάποιος γνωστός σου ή σε πήραν από μόνοι τους. Σόρρυ απλά με ενδιαφέρουν τα γκαζάδικα για το μέλλον και μου έχουν πει ότι δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να πάρουν γυναίκα.


 
exw kapoio meson...alla dn paizei rolo....h sygkekrimenh etairia opws kai polles alles pairnoun polles gynaikes...opote dn nomizw na antimetwpiseis kapoio provlhma

----------


## ChiefMate

> Οκ δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό που λες σκέψου όμως και το πόσο άσχημα ακούγεται σε έναν άνθρωπο που του αρέσει πραγματικά το επάγγελμα του πλοιάρχου και όχι ο μισθός του η κλασική ατάκα "οι γυναίκες κάνουν μόνο για λιμενικό και κρουαζιερόπλοια". Λίγο πολύ σε επηρεάζει. Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία πάντως.


Exeis apolyto dikio,alla ama exeis ta stoixeia se pososto 99,9% gynaikwn oi opoies apo to prwto kiolas ekpaideytiko vgikan pantremenes apo ta ploia,tote i amfisvitisi einai dikaiologimeni.Oi eksaireseis omws einai gia na epivevaiwnoun tous kanones,opote kane to vima afou sou aresei k ola tha pane kala!
Egw eimai apo tous ligous pou paredexontai oti ama mia gynaika thelei ayto to epagelma to kanei kalytera apo enan antra.Paradeigma trano simathitria mou pou etoimazetai na piasei gramatikos se Ro-Ro,k mia fili i opoia itan i prwti gynaika ypoploiarxos tis aktoploias.
Opote proxwra gera,k se symvouleyw na rikseis mia matia se ena post mou,pou afora tous dokimous.
''Oi gnwseis erxontai me diavasma stin sxoli,alla perisotero sto vapori,k o dokimos o opoios vazei tin dipsa na mathei panw apo tin tainia tou kapnistiriou,einai katadikasmenos na petyxei!''
Kali epityxia k kala taksidia!

----------


## marillou

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και εννοείται ότι θα το κοιτάξω το post σου.

----------


## ina

> Το δευτερο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι μου έχω κανονίσει να το κάνω με την εταιρεια TSAKOS σε γκαζάδικο κι όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν γνωρίζω τιποτα επι του θέματος "Γκαζαδικο"....για αυτο θα σας παρακαλούσα να με βοηθήσετε λιγάκι για να μπώ στο "κλιμα"....ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...


Παιδια με πήραν τηλ. και απο την DANAOS να ΄πάω τη Δευτερα απο κει.Εσεις τι λετε? DANAOS η' TSAKOS γιατι οι καθηγητές μου,μου είπαν χωρίς δευτερη σκέψη να παω DANAOS.....

----------


## nautikos

Ρε παιδια δεν μπορω να διανοηθω πως ειναι να εισαι πληρωμα σε ποντοπορο μαζι με γυναικες δοκιμους, αξιωματικους κτλ. Και οχι γιατι θεωρω τις γυναικες ανικανες, μια χαρα τα καταφερνουν κυριως στις γεφυρες (για τα μηχανοστασια ομως δεν νομιζω γιατι θελει και χερια κτλ) αλλα ακριβως επειδη ειναι θηλυκα και ειναι και μειοψηφεια μεσα στο πληρωμα. 

Οταν η προσωπικη μου εμπειρια λεει οτι 90% των συζητησεων του πληρωματος σχετιζονται με που** και μου** και αλλα συναφη, οταν για 20 και 40 μερες δεν βλεπεις γυναικα και σε βαραει η ''λαμαρινα'' και το πηξιμο των λογκαδων ταξιδιων και παραδιπλα υπαρχουν πχ 2 δοκιμινες, τι γινεται τοτε? Δεν θα γινουν διαφορες καταστασεις πανω στο πλοιο, που μπορει ομως μερικες φορες να απορυθμισουν την ομαλη συμβιωση και λειτουργια του πληρωματος? 

Εδω στη στερια σφαζονται για τα ματια μιας γυναικας, γιατι να μην συμβει και στο πλοιο. Μονο που στο τελευταιο συνυπαρχουν 20-30 ατομα, που για να πανε το καραβι πρεπει να ειναι δεμενοι σαν γροθια και οχι μαλλωμενοι κτλ

Μπορει σε μερικους αυτα που λεω να φαινονται χαζα η παραξενα, αλλα ειναι η αληθεια της διαβιωσης σε ποντοπορα πλοια και μονο καποιος που την εχει γευτει μπορει να καταλαβει τις δυσκολιες που αναφερονται παραπανω. Και δεν κατηγορω τους ναυτικους για αυτα, ειναι δυστυχως τετοια η φυση της δουλειας και τετοια η φυση του ανθρωπου.

Τωρα στα ποσταλια και στα κρουαζιεροπλοια ειναι πολυ διαφορετικα τα πραγματα. Πιανεις λιμανι πολυ τακτικα, εχει πολυ κοσμο και μαλιστα πολλες γυναικες, βγαινεις εξω και δεν νιωθεις ποτε αυτα που νιωθει ενας που κροσαρει τον Ειρηνικο για ενα μηνα...

Θα με ενδιεφερε παντως, αν καποια κοπελια απο εδω αν εχει κανει μπαρκο σε ποντοπορο, να μας αναφερει τις εκει συνθηκες.

----------


## navigation

Aπαντώντασ στην Ινα θα ήθελα να την ρωτήσω αν έχει ξεκινήσει η εξεταστική? Γιατί πιστεύω οτι είναι λίγο νωρίς για το Β ταξιδι να παίρνουν οι εταιρίεσ τηλεφωνο από τώρα! Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ακόμα έχουν τουσ πρωτο ετής μέσα που οικονομικά τους ¨συμφέρουν¨ περισσότερο! Από την άλλη δεν ήσουν σε καμία από τις δύο εταιρίες που σκεφτεσαι να πας τώρα και μου φαινεται λίγο παραξενο που σε πήραν τηλεφωνο!Μην το παρεξηγήσεις αυτό που σου λεω! Τέλος εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τους καθηγητές σου και λέω Δαναός! 

Απαντώντας τώρα στον Ναυτικός καταρχήν θα συμφωνήσω μαζί του με όλα οσα είπε (έγραψε) αλλά το γενονός ότι είναι 100-200-300 αντρες που δεν μπορούν να ελένξουν τις...ορμές τους δεν μπορεί να γυρίζει εναντίων σε μερικές γυναίκες! Δεν μπορεί να κρίνεται το επαγκελματικό μέλλον καποιων γυναικών από τις...ορέξεις μερικών ανδρών! Δεν είναι δίκαιο!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για τις γυνάικες στα βαπόρια έχουμε μιλήσει σε άλλο θέμα όπως έχουμε μιλήσει και γενικότερα για τη θέση της γυνάικας στη ναυτιλία σε άλλο θέμα

----------


## ina

> Aπαντώντασ στην Ινα θα ήθελα να την ρωτήσω αν έχει ξεκινήσει η εξεταστική? Γιατί πιστεύω οτι είναι λίγο νωρίς για το Β ταξιδι να παίρνουν οι εταιρίεσ τηλεφωνο από τώρα! Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ακόμα έχουν τουσ πρωτο ετής μέσα που οικονομικά τους ¨συμφέρουν¨ περισσότερο! Από την άλλη δεν ήσουν σε καμία από τις δύο εταιρίες που σκεφτεσαι να πας τώρα και μου φαινεται λίγο παραξενο που σε πήραν τηλεφωνο!Μην το παρεξηγήσεις αυτό που σου λεω! Τέλος εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τους καθηγητές σου και λέω Δαναός!


  Η εξεταστική ξεκινά 9 Ιουνίου.Πήγα σήμερα στη Δαναός....και παρολο που δεν εχουν ξαναπάρει γυναικες μου ειπαν οτι τους εκανα καλη εντυπωση και δεν αποκλειουν το γεγονος να με πάρουν ως δοκιμο στην εταιρεια τους.Αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ηταν το υφος του crew manager οταν του ανεφερα ποσα χρηματα επαιρνα σαν πρωτοετης δοκιμος (1570)...του φάνηκαν πολλα για δοκιμο...κι αυτο με εκανε να πιστεψω τους τυπους που μου ελεγαν οτι στη Δαναος ολοι οι δοκιμοι παιρνουν 800 ευρω.Αυτα.Με πηραν τηλ. και απο τον Μαρμαρα....

----------


## nautikos

> σαν πρωτοετης δοκιμος (1570)...του φάνηκαν πολλα για δοκιμο...


Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειναι πολλα για πρωτοετη, ειναι μαλιστα τα καθαρα (στο χερι δλδ)? Αν επιτρεπεται, ποια εταιρεια εδινε τοσα?




> μου εκανε εντυπωση ηταν το υφος του crew manager


Ειναι ακομα ο cpt Κου***ας? Αν ειναι αυτος, ειναι μεγαλη μορφη :Very Happy: . Ειναι καλος ανθρωπος και γενικα βοηθαει τους νεους ανθρωπους.

----------


## ina

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειναι πολλα για πρωτοετη, ειναι μαλιστα τα καθαρα (στο χερι δλδ)? Αν επιτρεπεται, ποια εταιρεια εδινε τοσα?


Nαι καθαρα.Στην Louis Cruises ημουν. Oι πιο πολλοι συμφοιτητες μου παντως σαν πρωτοετεις επαιρναν 1800 καθαρα






> Ειναι ακομα ο cpt Κου***ας? Αν ειναι αυτος, ειναι μεγαλη μορφη. Ειναι καλος ανθρωπος και γενικα βοηθαει τους νεους ανθρωπους.


Ναι αυτος είναι ακόμα...παρα πολυ καλος ανθρωπος οντως...ελπιζω να βοηθησει κι εμενα..... :Wink:

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

> Ε οχι και ετσι, αλλωστε οι λογοι ηταν αντικειμενικοι! ασε που εμεινα μονο 2 βραδυα εκει. 8) 8) 
> 
> Μετα μετακομισα σε μια καμπινα οπου και περασα το 6μηνο μου. Η καμπινα αυτη προοριζονταν για Β Μηχανικο και ηταν πολυ πολυ καλη..!!  Γενικα στα VLCCs οι χωροι αυτοι ειναι καλοι.
> :wink:


ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ VLCC ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ 1984 ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ATIA C ΤΟΥ ΚΟΜΝΗΝΟΥ. ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ILLE DE LA CITE.
ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΑΝΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΝΤΟΥΖ ΜΕ ΚΡΥΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΩ ΝΕΡΟ ΣΕ ΜΠΟΥΓΕΛΑ... 
ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΩΣΑΜΕ ΣΕ ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΞΥΡΑΦΑΚΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΗ ΤΟΥ 1984...

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

> Ο ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥΣ (ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ 1τεις) LEEI PWS 8A PREPEI NA ERGAZETAI-EKPAIDEYETAI GIA 4 WRES THN HMERA STH KOYBERTA YPO THN SYNODIA KAI THN EPIVLEPSH YPEY8YNOY AXIWMATIKOU KAI GIA ALLES 4 WRES NA SYMMETEXEI SE VARDIA FYLAKHS (XWRIS NA TOY DINETE KAMIA YPEY8YNH ERGASIA) YPO THN EPIBLEPSH TOY A/F
> 
> ALLA 
> 
> H EKPAIDEYSH OUSIASTIKA EINAI STHN KRISH TOY YPOPLOIARXOY POY EINAI KAI O YPEY8YNOS GIA AYTHN MAZI ME TON KAPETANIO
> 
> POLLES ETAIRIES DINOYN KAI PROTASEIS GIA TA WRARIA KAI TA ANTIKEIMENA EKPAIDEYSHS TWN DOKIMWN XWRIS OMWS AYTES NA EINAI DESMEYTIKES. 
> 
> OI 2teis OMWS ANTIMETWPIZONTAI DIAFORETIKA LOGW EMPEIRIAS KAI GNWSHS PANW STA OPERATIONS TOY PLOIOY
> ...


ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΟΙ ΚΑΙΡΟΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟΤΕΡΟΙ
ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ ΤΟΥ 75-80 ΙΣΩΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΞΟΥΝ. ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ, ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ, ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.
ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΛΛΙΜΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ SD14 LINERS TYPE ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΤΟ 1978 ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΦΙΝΙΣΤΡΙΝΙ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΠΑΝΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙ ΧΑΡΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΤΥΣΟΜΕΝΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑΚΙ. ΕΚΛΕΙΝΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΣ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙ.. ΟΧΙ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ..!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gioannis13

> ..................ΙΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΦΙΝΙΣΤΡΙΝΙ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΠΑΝΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙ ΧΑΡΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΤΥΣΟΜΕΝΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑΚΙ. ΕΚΛΕΙΝΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΣ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙ.. ΟΧΙ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ..!!!!!!!!!!!!


Εγω που το 1992 εκανα σε 45αρι gearless bulk του Προκοπιου κατασκευης του 1964 για την KONKAR και δεν ειχε κλιματισμο  :Razz:  ΟΥΤΕ ........ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΑ..........και στην Ν.Ορλεανη το θερμομετρο στουσ 45c :cry: .....!!!

----------


## Morgan

MIS8OLOGIKO UPDATE : http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread....0062#post80062

----------


## navigation

Ξέρω οτι δεν ποσταρω σε σωστό θέμα αλλα δεν ξέρω και που να το γραψω....Ψάχνω για τισ διευθύνσες των εταιριών... τις έχει κανεις?

----------


## ina

> Ξέρω οτι δεν ποσταρω σε σωστό θέμα αλλα δεν ξέρω και που να το γραψω....Ψάχνω για τισ διευθύνσες των εταιριών... τις έχει κανεις?


 
Μπορεις να μπεις στα εξης site και να βρεις ολες τις διευθυνσεις που ψαχνεις:1) www.ship.gr
           2) www.marine-marketing.gr  (links directrory-greek owners)
           3) www.pepen.gr

----------


## navigation

Thanks ina!

----------


## harley

Καλησπερα καταρχας συγχαρητηρια για το site . 

Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση , ειμε δοκιμος και ετοιμαζομαι για το δευτερο ταξιδι μου , εμαθα οτι η εταιρια στην οποια εκανα το πρωτο μου εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι μου εδωσε αρνητικο ρεπορτο .  

Μηπως καποιος γνωριζει τι ακριβως γινεται με το αρνητικο ρεπορτο ;
Αν υπαρχουν επιπτωσεις και τι ειδους ;

----------


## Michael

> Καλησπερα καταρχας συγχαρητηρια για το site . 
> 
> Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση , ειμε δοκιμος και ετοιμαζομαι για το δευτερο ταξιδι μου , εμαθα οτι η εταιρια στην οποια εκανα το πρωτο μου εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι μου εδωσε αρνητικο ρεπορτο . 
> 
> Μηπως καποιος γνωριζει τι ακριβως γινεται με το αρνητικο ρεπορτο ;
> Αν υπαρχουν επιπτωσεις και τι ειδους ;


Αν εννοείς την επιστολή που δίνει ο Πλοίαρχος στην σχολή μαζί με το ΚΕΠ τότε θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις την γραμματεία της σχολής σου για το αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και για το αν έχοεν κανει δεκτό το ΚΕΠ σου. Υποθέτω ότι για να ετοιμάζεσαι για το 2ο ταξίδι δεν εννοείς αυτό ή δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με την σχολή σου.
Οπότε ερχόμαστε στην 2η περίπτωση που αφορά την έκθεση αξιολόγησης ("ρεπόρτο" κατα την ναυτική ιδιολεξία) που συμπληρωνει ο Πλοίαρχός για όλα τα μέλη του πληρώματος όταν φεύγει ο ίδιος από το πλοίο ή κάποιο μέλος του πληρώματος ή κατα τακτά χρονικά διστήματα κατα την διάρκεια της ναυτολόγησης (το σύστημα μπορεί να ποικίλει από εταιρεία σε εταιρεία). Κάθε εταιρία έχει κάποιο φόρμα αξιολόγησης του ναυτικού, άρα και του δόκιμου. Αν ο Πλοίαρχος σε 'χει βαθμολογήσει χαμηλά-αρνητικά στα διάφορα σημέια αξιολόγησης που ΄χει θέσει η εταιρία (π.χ. διαγωγή, γνώσεις, ενδιαφέρον, ικανότητα ανάληψης ανώτερων καθηκόντων κλπ) ή αν ΄χει βάλει καποιά αρνητική παρατήρηση στα γενικά σχόλια, τότε λέμε πως σου έκανε "αρνητικό- κακό- άσχημο-μαύρο κλπ" ρεπόρτο. Ενίοτε το ρεπόρτο μπορέι να είνα και μια απλή προφορική αρνητική αναφορά στο γραφείο στον υπέυθυνο πληρωματων. Η εταιρία τώρα θα ΄ζυγίσει την σοβαρότητα και την εμπιστοσύνη που έχει στον Πλοίαρχο και το πλημέλλημα του ναυτικού και θα βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα της. Μπορεί από το να μην λάβει υπόψη καθόλου την αναφορά (θεωρώντας την ως υπερβολική), να κανει τις αναγκαιές συστάσεις στον ναυτικό, έως και να αποφασίσει να μην ξανασυνεργαστεί μαζί του. Τώρα αν πας να εργαστείς σε άλλη εταιρία, τότε θεωρητικά αυτό δεν έχει καμμία επίπτωση διότι ή άλλη εταιρία δεν μπορέι να γνωρίζει τι συνέβει στην προηγούμενη. Μαύρες λίστες ναυτικών κλπ είναι παράνομες ενέργειες και τακτικές. Στην π΄ραξη όμως αν η νέα εταιρία έχει έναν γνωστό στην παλιά έυλογο έιναι να παρει ένα τηλέφωνό να ζητήσει να πάρει καμμιά πληροφορία για το ποιός είναι ο ναυτικός που έφυγε από τη άλλη και έρχεται σε αυτήν. Στην πράξη αυτό συμβαίνει αρκετα συχνά. Αλλα και εσύ όταν πας να συζητήσεις με την νέα εταιρια θα σε ρωτήσουν γιατί έφυγες από την παλιά. Οπότε αν έχεις κακό ρεπόρτο στην παλιά, όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι μπορεί να μην σε καλοδεχτεί και η καινούργια.... Στο χέρι σου όμως είναι αν σε δεχτεί να αποδείξεις την αξία σου και πάρεις θετικά ρεπόρτα. Ένα ρεπόρτο δεν είναι θέσφατο. Όμως 2, 3, 5 αρνητικά ρεπόρτα δείχνουν μια τάση... (όχι ανιούσα...).
Αν επιτρέπεται εσένα η συμπεριφορά σου στο πλοίο πως ήταν; Είχατε κάμμια κόντρα με τον καπετάνιο ή άλλο μέλος του πληρώματος; Μήπως συνέβη κάποιο συγκεκριμένο γεγονός; Διότι κάπου έκει θα πρέπει να αναζητήσεις την αιτία.

----------


## Morgan

δεν πηραμε απαντηση...

εγω πρωτο μπαρκο παντως ειχα σκοτωθει και με τον γραμματικο και με τον πλοιαρχο και με τον μπομαν....

στην ιδια εταιρεια μπαρκαρησα και σαν δοκιμος και σαν αξ/κος ... ειναι θεμα λεπτο η συμπεριφορα

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> εγω πρωτο μπαρκο παντως ειχα σκοτωθει και με τον γραμματικο και με τον πλοιαρχο και με τον μπομαν....


Ο λόγος;;;
Τελικά τι έγινε;;

----------


## Morgan

p & c

στην ιδια εταιρεια μπαρκαρησα και σαν δοκιμος και σαν αξ/κος ...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> p & c


 :Confused:

----------


## k_chris

des to 8etika 

eixes toulaxiston thn eukairia na mallwseis kai me ena boman  
shmera ayto einai adunaton

----------


## Morgan

Sta vaporia malwsa mono me pumpman , lostromo, grammatiko kai kapetanio – a! kai deytero mhxaniko… eytxws oxi olio mazi.. h piesh merikes fores den voithaei

----------


## marillou

Παιδιά θέλω μια χάρη αν υπάρχει στο forum κάποια κοπέλα που να έχει κάνει εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι σε γκαζάδικο ή έστω ταξίδι να μου 2-3 πράγματα. Πώς ήταν τα πράγματα, πώς της συμπεριφέρθηκαν κτλ. 

 Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## AlexG

Μεσα απ τις σελιδες του φορουμ, αισθανομαι την υποχρεωση να ευχαριστησω την εταιρεια EASTERN MEDITERRANEAN MARITIME και τους ανθρωπους της, για την ευκαιρια που εδωσαν στο γιο μου να κανει το πρωτο εκπαιδευτικο του ταξιδι μ ενα απ τα βαπορια της ως δοκιμος καταστρωματος.
Ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερα τον μεχρι προσφατα Marine Personnel Manager Capt. Ηλια Σταθακη στον οποιον ευχομαι καλη ξεκουραση και ν απολαυσει τη συνταξιοδοτηση του, καθως και τον Capt. Κωστα Γουτη ο οποιος με περισσια ευγενεια και προθυμια με εξυπηρετησε οσες φορες χρειαστηκε να επικοινωνησω με την εταιρεια. Στελεχη σαν τον Capt. Κωστα τιμουν τη ναυτικη οικογενεια και αποτελουν κοσμηματα για τις εταιρειες στις οποιες εργαζονται.
Ευχαριστω θερμα το πλοιαρχο του Vlcc GREAT LADY Capt. Παναγιωτη Σερετη, τους αξιωματικους και ολο το πληρωμα, που κοντα τους ο γιος μου εκανε τα πρωτα του βηματα για τη μελλοντικη του καριερα, για τις γνωσεις που απεκτησε μαζι τους και για τη πενταμηνη ευχαριστη παραμονη του στο βαπορι. Τους ευχομαι ναναι καλα με τις οικογενειες τους, καλα ταξιδια, ηρεμες θαλασσες και ο Αι Νικολας ναναι παντα στη πλωρη τους

----------


## nikolas200

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΤΕΛΗ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ - ΑΡΧΕΣ ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ. ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΟΥΜΕ. ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΣΤΟ SITE.

----------


## Leo

Να έχεις καλά ταξίδια και να προσέχεις.

----------


## mastropanagos

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΤΕΛΗ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ - ΑΡΧΕΣ ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ. ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΟΥΜΕ. ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΣΤΟ SITE.


Που πας με το καλο??Καλα ταξιδια σου ευχομαι..!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Καλο ταξιδι να εχεις !!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Να κάνω μία ερώτηση;
Μπορείς μερικές φορές εκτός απ'τη βάρδιά σου να είσαι και άλλες ώρες στη γέφυρα αντί να είσαι π.χ. στο καπνιστήριο ή για ταινία.;
Έτσι ώστε να αποκομίσεις όσο τον δυνατό περισσότερα;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση;
> Μπορείς μερικές φορές εκτός απ'τη βάρδιά σου να είσαι και άλλες ώρες στη γέφυρα αντί να είσαι π.χ. στο καπνιστήριο ή για ταινία.;
> Έτσι ώστε να αποκομίσεις όσο τον δυνατό περισσότερα;


Δεν στο απαγορευει κανενας..!!Μπορεις να κατσεις οσο θες στη γεφυρα..!!Εγω καθε βραδυ μετα τη ταινια,κατα τις 10 ανεβαινα στη γεφυρα και καθομουν μεχρι τις 2 το βραδυ..!!!

----------


## captainstathis

Παιδια θελω να ρωτησω κατι:Ακουσα οτι στα φορτηγα μαθαινεις 
περισσοτερα απο οτι σε γκαζαδικα,δουλευεις πιο πολυ και οτι στα γκαζαδικα τις πιο πολλες
ωρες καθεσαι.Ισχυει αυτο????????
Σε γκαζαδικο θελω να παω αλλα οταν ακουσα το παραπανω
μπηκαν αλλες σκεψεις στο μυαλο μου.Στο φορουμ σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν 
καποιοι πιο εμπειροι που θα ξερουν,παρακαλω ας βοηθησουν λιγο
την κατασταση.Ειδικα αν υπαρχουν ατομα που εχουν κανει δοκιμοι πλοιαρχοι σε γκαζαδικα αυτοι θα ξερουν κατι παραπανω.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Παιδια θελω να ρωτησω κατι:Ακουσα οτι στα φορτηγα μαθαινεις 
> περισσοτερα απο οτι σε γκαζαδικα,δουλευεις πιο πολυ και οτι στα γκαζαδικα τις πιο πολλες
> ωρες καθεσαι.Ισχυει αυτο????????
> Σε γκαζαδικο θελω να παω αλλα οταν ακουσα το παραπανω
> μπηκαν αλλες σκεψεις στο μυαλο μου.Στο φορουμ σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν 
> καποιοι πιο εμπειροι που θα ξερουν,παρακαλω ας βοηθησουν λιγο
> την κατασταση.Ειδικα αν υπαρχουν ατομα που εχουν κανει δοκιμοι πλοιαρχοι σε γκαζαδικα αυτοι θα ξερουν κατι παραπανω.


Οσο αναφορα τους δοκιμους πλοιαρχους μπορω να σου πω οτι στα φορτηγα οντως δουλευουν πιο πολυ,οχι ομως οτι στα γκαζαδικα καθονται,απλα δεν εχουν τοση δουλεια..!!

----------


## captainstathis

> Οσο αναφορα τους δοκιμους πλοιαρχους μπορω να σου πω οτι στα φορτηγα οντως δουλευουν πιο πολυ,οχι ομως οτι στα γκαζαδικα καθονται,απλα δεν εχουν τοση δουλεια..!!


Ευχαριστω mastropanago.Ξερεις μηπως τι δουλειες σε βαζουν να κανεις 
στη κουβερτα(στα γκαζαδικα)?

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ευχαριστω mastropanago.Ξερεις μηπως τι δουλειες σε βαζουν να κανεις 
> στη κουβερτα(στα γκαζαδικα)?


Κατ'αρχην εισαι 8-12 κουβερτα,1-5 γεφυρα,η και το αντιστροφο..Οι δουλειες στη κουβερτα ειναι συνηθως απο οσο θυμαμαι κανενα βαψιματακι,κανενα ξυσιματακι..Αλλα ας μας διαφωτισουν και καποιοι αλλοι συναδελφοι που ξερουν καλυτερα απο κουβερτα..!!

----------


## Morgan

αμα υπαρχει κανας μπομαν (και ακομα δηλαδη μπομπρουμ που χαμε εμεις ) θα κανεις κατι παραπανω...
γενικα ξυσιματακια, βαψιμο, λιγο ματσακονακι, κανα γρασαρισμα... βοηθος του λοστρομου ή του ανθ/χου που μπορει να βγει π.χ. να τσεκαρει τις βαρκες...και τα σωστικα μεσα...

τα σημαντικα ειναι στα operations (φορτωση/εκφορτωση)

----------


## Morgan

πανω απο 2 μηνες ραδα στη φουτζαιρα... και το ΚΕΠ να συμπληρωνεται μεσω VHF  στην βαρδια (4-8 πρωι να ξεκουραζεται και ο γραμματικος) μαζι με αλλα παιδια σε διπλανα βαπορακια (λεμε τωρα, βαπορακια)...

----------


## mastropanagos

> και το ΚΕΠ να συμπληρωνεται μεσω VHF  στην βαρδια .


Τι μου θυμισες τωρα..!ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ..!!

----------


## Morgan

τι να σου πρωτο θυμησω να λες...

βαρδυα  4-8, που και που ξενες φωνες στο vhf , φωτα στην αγκυρα και ο πιπινος πιο πολυ ωρα κατω στην καμπινα του παρα πανω..παρεα... 

αυτες οι ωρες δεν ξεχνιουνται - αγκαλια με το κεπ , το ακουστικο του ασυρματου και καρεκλιτσα .. αγωνια αν θα βρεθει κανεις να βοηθησει , αν εχει λυσει την ασκηση (''μα τι ζηταει παλι εδω η μαλακ^%ια??'' ...ραδιοφωνακι και η φωνη του ιμαμη κατα τις 6 το πρωι, λογια απο το κορανι...ξημερωμα και ομιχλη.

ο μπαρμπας , πρωι πρωι με ορεξη για κουβεντα...πηγε 8? παω να φαω πρωινο με τον μαγειρα...  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> τι να σου πρωτο θυμησω να λες...
> 
> βαρδυα  4-8, που και που ξενες φωνες στο vhf , φωτα στην αγκυρα και ο πιπινος πιο πολυ ωρα κατω στην καμπινα του παρα πανω..παρεα... 
> 
> αυτες οι ωρες δεν ξεχνιουνται - αγκαλια με το κεπ , το ακουστικο του ασυρματου και καρεκλιτσα .. αγωνια αν θα βρεθει κανεις να βοηθησει , αν εχει λυσει την ασκηση (''μα τι ζηταει παλι εδω η μαλακ^%ια??'' ...ραδιοφωνακι και η φωνη του ιμαμη κατα τις 6 το πρωι, λογια απο το κορανι...ξημερωμα και ομιχλη.
> 
> ο μπαρμπας , πρωι πρωι με ορεξη για κουβεντα...πηγε 8? παω να φαω πρωινο με τον μαγειρα...


Και η κλασσικη ατακα στα VHF "καμπαγιαν,πασοκ?"..Τα πιπινια..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

> Και η κλασσικη ατακα στα VHF "καμπαγιαν,πασοκ?"..Τα πιπινια..!!


nai thn dikh mas thn ksexases?? " Pame 69?? " xaxaxxa
gia na mhn poume kai ta mpinelikia....

----------


## mastropanagos

> nai thn dikh mas thn ksexases?? " Pame 69?? " xaxaxxa
> gia na mhn poume kai ta mpinelikia....


Κλασσικη ατακα,σε κλασσικο καναλι..χαχαχαχαχαχαχα..!!Απιστευτες στιγμες στη γεφυρα..!!Οπως και το αλλο,"κανενας Ελληνας ακουει??"

----------


## Morgan

kanas dokimos apo kefalonia akouei ?....??? 

kai latzoula (Shark 8) gia Fujairah ..hilton meshmeriano buffe by the sea... h' ambassador hotel gia pota

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για όσους δεν κταάλλαβαν ή κατάλαβαν λάθος (και πριν αρχίσουν οι διαμαρτυρίες "τι είναι αυτά που γράφουνε διαβάζουν και παιδιά" :Very Happy: )

Πιππίνια, πιππίνοι: οι Φιλιππινέζοι

πάμε 69:συνεχίζουμε την κουβέντα στο κανάλι 69 του VHF, που είναι ελεύθερο στην περιοχή και δεν χρησιμοποείται από ακτοφυλακή, VTS, πιλότους κ.λπ.

κανένας Έλληνας ακούει;, κανένας δόκιμος από Κεφαλλονιά ακούει; : Αναζήτηση στο κανάλι 16 του VHF , (που το ακούνε πάντα τα πλοία αφού εκέι εκπέμποναται τα σήματα κινδύνου, οι προειδοποιήσεις SECURITE, γίνεται η πρώτη επαφή προκεμένου να επικοινωνήσουν δύο πλοία κ.λπ.) για κανένα Έλληνε εκέι γύρω (μεγάλη πιθανότητα στις μεγάλες ράδες σαν της Φουτζέιρα) για να πουν μια κουβέντα ή στη δεύτερη περίπτωση για έλληνα και συμφοιτητή για συζήτηση περι του ΚΕΠ (το βιβλιαράκι εκπάιδευσης που συμπληρώνουν οι δόκιμοι αξιωματικοί ΕΝ)

καμπαγιαν,πασοκ? : κάτι αντίστοιχο στα φιλιππινέζικα

----------


## mastropanagos

> καμπαγιαν,πασοκ? : κάτι αντίστοιχο στα φιλιππινέζικα


Σημαινει στα φιλιππινεζικα "πατριωτη ακους?"..

----------


## Morgan

re ti 8ymh8hkame pali... kalhmera se olous

----------


## mastropanagos

> re ti 8ymh8hkame pali... kalhmera se olous


Μorgan μηπως θυμασαι οταν θελουν να δειξουν κατι τα πιπινια,τι κανουν???:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Morgan

xaxaaxxxaaxxaaxxaxa

axxaxaaxaxxaxaxxa

pws na to perigrapsw ayto re mastora?

----------


## mastropanagos

> xaxaaxxxaaxxaaxxaxa
> 
> axxaxaaxaxxaxaxxa
> 
> pws na to perigrapsw ayto re mastora?


Ελα ντε,δεν μπορουμε να το εξηγησουμε γραφοντας,τους ειχα ριξει δουλεμα ομως με αυτο,δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις..Τι θυμηθηκαμε παλι..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δηλαδη διαθετει μερικα μπαρ να πας να πιεις αλλα τα περισσοτερα ειναι μεσα στα ξενοδοχεια,καθε ξενοδοχειο και ενα μπαρ μεσα..





> kai latzoula (Shark 8) gia Fujairah ..hilton meshmeriano buffe by the sea... h' ambassador hotel gia pota


Δηλαδή αν βγέι κάποιος από το βαπόρι η  καλύτερη ιδέα για έξοδο είναι κάποιο ξενοδοχείο...
Το Hilton έχει και εστιατόριο δίπλα στη θάλασσα που το ονομάζει Sailor's
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20998
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20999
Πηγή: http://www.hiltonworldresorts.com/Re....html#Fujairah

Τα μπαρ των ξενοδοχείων κλέινουν νωρίς και από ότι κατάλαβααπό ευρωπαίους μόνο ναυτικοί κυκλοφορούν και φαντάζομαι τίποτα αεροσυνοδοί μια κια δεν έχει τουρισμό στη Φουτζέιρα. Οπότε οι σκηνλες της δεύτυερης φωτογραφίας μάλλον είναι μόνο στις διαφημήσεις :Wink: 
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21000*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21001
Πηγή: http://www.aldiarsijihotel.com/index.asp?ch=00

----------


## Morgan

To antitheto..
Sta bars twn ksenodoxeiwn safws vriskeis naytikous alla yparxoun polloi ksenoi , aggloi/egglezes, aystraloi/les, neo zhlandoi/des alla kai indoi..ktl ktl pou ergazontai sthn gyrw perioxh kai pernane tis wres tous sta hotels-bars. Ennpeite, rwsides , polwnes…mpla mpla mpla…
Ta bars ayta kleinoun sxetika nrwis alla oxi toso west na se xalasei mias kai akoma kai an meneis sto ksenodoxeio (px ksemparko) tha vgeis nwris gia na diaskedaseis.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κατάλαβα. Είχα λάθος εντύπωση...:-( 
Οπότε έχεις κάπου να πας εκτός από την αγορά ...και είναι και χλιδάτα

----------


## mastropanagos

> LNG ή tanker?
> Yπέρ και κατά των δύο;;;
> Για το πρώτο εκπαιδευτικό μιλάω..


Για να αναλυσουμε λοιπον τα υπερ και κατα ενος LNG και ενα Tanker..!!
Προσωπικα εγω θα μιλησω για Tanker μιας και εκει εχω κανει (βασικα εγω ολα υπερ θα τα βρω σε ενα γκαζαδικο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )..2 υπερ που μπορω να πω ειναι,
-Αυξημενοι μισθοι σε σχεση με αλλου τυπου πλοια(αν και στα LNG δεν εχω ακουσει μισθολογια)
-Εμπερειστατωμενες γνωσεις πανω σε μηχανηματα(αφορα τους μηχανικους) που δεν θα τα συναντησουμε σε αλλου τυπου πλοια..
Και κατα τη γνωμη μου το μονο κατα που μπορω να βρω ειναι οτι δεν πιανουν ευκολα λιμανι,ειδικα αμα εισαι σε VLCC..Τσαμαδουρα και εχει ο θεος..
Εχει καποιος αλλος να συμπληρωσει κατι??

----------


## Roger Rabbit

LNGmania σε περιμένουμε!:lol:

----------


## Mad_k

Το θεμα που ανοιξατε ειναι πολυ ωραιο και θα ηθελα να πω δυο λογια. Φυσικα, οτι θα γραψω είναι καθαρα δικες μου αποψεις χωρις να θίξω κανεναν. Εχω κανει τεσσερα μπαρκα  και τεσσερα σε διαφορετικα πλοια.. μεχρι να στεργιώσω στα γιοτ που δεν τα αλλαζω με καμια δουλεια στον κόσμο!
 Κατα την γνώμη μου τα πιο σοβαρα πλοία που γίνεσαι ναυτικός και μαθαίνεις την θάλασσα είναι τα φορτηγα..με αποκορυφωμα τα κρενάδικα που εκει μαθαίνεις πραγματικα ναυτική τεχνη και επιστημη. Εγω προσωπικά εκει τα έμαθα όλα. Σου ανοιγουν το μυαλο και μαθαινεις τα καλα και τα κακά της δουλείας. 
Τα υγραεριοφόρα είναι καθαρά πλοία με συχρονα συστήματα και ευκολα στο να τα μαθεις. Ολα λειτουργουν βαση εγχειριδίων που μπορει να διαβασει το πλήρωμα και να μαθει να τα λειτουργεί. Γενικά πολυ ευκολα πλοια με αρκετη χαρτουρα και καλό μισθό. Ομως σε αυτα δεν είσαι ναυτικός..τα ιδια ταξίδια ολη την ώρα οι ιδιοι χάρτες και στο τέλος το μόνο που ασχολείσαι είναι ο ISM.
Το γκαζάδικο έχει πολλά κοινά με το υγραεριοφόρο σε νοοτροποία λειτουργέιας αλλά είναι βρόμικο και πολυ δυσκολο για τους γραμματικους στις φορτοεκφορτώσεις. Καλό ομως για καριερα.

Μακρια απο επιβατηγα γραμμης είναι πολυ κουραστικα και ένας δόκιμος δεν μαθαινει τίποτα.

Εν τελη αν καποιος θέλει να μαθει πραγματικά τη θάλασσα να παει στα φορτηγά και αν θέλει να σταδιοδρομήση σε πλοία και γραφεία να παέι στα LNG.

Kala Taxidia

----------


## nektarios15

> Το θεμα που ανοιξατε ειναι πολυ ωραιο και θα ηθελα να πω δυο λογια. Φυσικα, οτι θα γραψω είναι καθαρα δικες μου αποψεις χωρις να θίξω κανεναν. Εχω κανει τεσσερα μπαρκα και τεσσερα σε διαφορετικα πλοια.. μεχρι να στεργιώσω στα γιοτ που δεν τα αλλαζω με καμια δουλεια στον κόσμο!
> Κατα την γνώμη μου τα πιο σοβαρα πλοία που γίνεσαι ναυτικός και μαθαίνεις την θάλασσα είναι τα φορτηγα..με αποκορυφωμα τα κρενάδικα που εκει μαθαίνεις πραγματικα ναυτική τεχνη και επιστημη. Εγω προσωπικά εκει τα έμαθα όλα. Σου ανοιγουν το μυαλο και μαθαινεις τα καλα και τα κακά της δουλείας. 
> Τα υγραεριοφόρα είναι καθαρά πλοία με συχρονα συστήματα και ευκολα στο να τα μαθεις. Ολα λειτουργουν βαση εγχειριδίων που μπορει να διαβασει το πλήρωμα και να μαθει να τα λειτουργεί. Γενικά πολυ ευκολα πλοια με αρκετη χαρτουρα και καλό μισθό. Ομως σε αυτα δεν είσαι ναυτικός..τα ιδια ταξίδια ολη την ώρα οι ιδιοι χάρτες και στο τέλος το μόνο που ασχολείσαι είναι ο ISM.
> Το γκαζάδικο έχει πολλά κοινά με το υγραεριοφόρο σε νοοτροποία λειτουργέιας αλλά είναι βρόμικο και πολυ δυσκολο για τους γραμματικους στις φορτοεκφορτώσεις. Καλό ομως για καριερα.
> 
> Μακρια απο επιβατηγα γραμμης είναι πολυ κουραστικα και ένας δόκιμος δεν μαθαινει τίποτα.
> 
> Εν τελη αν καποιος θέλει να μαθει πραγματικά τη θάλασσα να παει στα φορτηγά και αν θέλει να σταδιοδρομήση σε πλοία και γραφεία να παέι στα LNG.
> 
> Kala Taxidia


Συγνώμη, λέγοντας γιοτ τι ακριβώς εννοείς;

----------


## LNGmania

> Για να αναλυσουμε λοιπον τα υπερ και κατα ενος LNG και ενα Tanker..!!
> Προσωπικα εγω θα μιλησω για Tanker μιας και εκει εχω κανει (βασικα εγω ολα υπερ θα τα βρω σε ενα γκαζαδικο)..2 υπερ που μπορω να πω ειναι,
> -Αυξημενοι μισθοι σε σχεση με αλλου τυπου πλοια(αν και στα LNG δεν εχω ακουσει μισθολογια)
> -Εμπερειστατωμενες γνωσεις πανω σε μηχανηματα(αφορα τους μηχανικους) που δεν θα τα συναντησουμε σε αλλου τυπου πλοια..
> Και κατα τη γνωμη μου το μονο κατα που μπορω να βρω ειναι οτι δεν πιανουν ευκολα λιμανι,ειδικα αμα εισαι σε VLCC..Τσαμαδουρα και εχει ο θεος..
> Εχει καποιος αλλος να συμπληρωσει κατι??





> LNGmania σε περιμένουμε!:lol:


Συγνωμη που αργησα να ξαναμπω στην κουβεντα. Λοιπον... Εγω εως τωρα παντως απο την εμπειρια που ειχα  απο φορτηγα, δεξαμενοπλοια και κατι συντομα καλοκαιρινα ταξιδια με ποσταλι μικρο ομως, μπορω να πω οτι οτι ολα εχουν τα συν και τα πλην τους σαφως. Σε υγραεριοφορο δεν εχω κανει ακομα για να ειμαι ειλικρινης και για να μην νομιζεται οτι εχω κανει εκει απλα περα οτι ειναι ο στοχος μου, τυγχανει η εταιρεια που ειμαι να χτιζει τωρα υγραεριοφορα και απο του χρονου ελπιζω να ειμαι εκει. 

Ο λογος που μπηκα στην σχολη ηταν ενας γειτονας μου που ετυχε να ξεκινησει με τα χημικα πλοια της Odjefell σε συνεργασια με τις Ceres και τελικα κατεληξε σε LNG της Bergesen καθως οπως ξερουμε ολοι εμεις οι Ελληνες εχουμε κατι που μας ωθει να ψαχνομαστε συνεχως και μου περιεγραφε πραγματα που στο φορτηγο που ειχα παει μου φαινοντουσαν αλλοκοτα (αντι για κρανος εκει φοραγαμε μπαντανα :P) και οι ανεσεις που προσφεραν σε εκεινον το 80 εφτασαν ελληνικες εταιριες στον 21ο αιωνα για να τα προσφερουν (μαγαζακι εν πλω για να καλυπτονται οι τυχον απλες αναγκες του πληρωματος και διαφορα μεσα αναψυχης, αναψυκτικα διαθεσιμα ανα πασα στιγμη και πολλα αλλα).

 Αυτο ομως που μου εκανε εντυπωση ηταν η διαφορα του στην τεκμηριωση του καθε πραγματος ως προς γιατι το εκανε ή γιατι το απεφευγε και μπορεσα να παρω μια ιδεα απο την διαφορα του επιπεδου του απλου πρακτικου αξιωματικου στο κρεναδικο απο τον αλλο αξιωματικο στο υγραεριοφορο που δεν αφηνε τιποτα στην τυχη και ειχε κανει σεμιναρια εως και για θεματα διατροφης εν πλω. Πανω απο ολα ομως μου τονιζε ο επιπεδο ασφαλειας σε υγραεριοφορο και μου τονισε οτι ηταν πολυ πιο ασφαλες απο οτι σε ενα απλο γκαζαδικο ή χειροτερα σε χημικο πλοιο. 

Οταν μπηκα στην σχολη οι καθηγητες μου οταν τους ρωταγα για δεξαμενοπλοια μου λεγανε εντρομοι ορισμενοι οτι ειναι επικινδυνα και να αρκεστω με φορτηγα ή με ποσταλια για λογους αναθυμιασεων και εκρηξεων αλλα τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει απο τοτε που τα δεξαμενοπλοια ταξιδευανε χωρις συστηματα αδρανους αεριου για να εμποδιζουν ολες αυτες τις δυσσαρεστες συνεπειες. 

Ας μην ξεχναμε επισης για να μαθαινουν και οι καινουργιοι για τις συνεπειες υπερβολικης εκθεσης στο υδροθειο πανω απο τα ανεκτα ορια οπου δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο αλλα υπαρχει τροπος να τις αποφυγεις ολες αυτες τις συνεπειες. Ετσι λοιπον το φορτιο του υγραεριοφορου εχει τοξικες ιδιοτητες και για  αυτο θα πρεπει να συμβουλευονται  Material Safety Data Sheets του για να αποφευγουν τις κακοτοπιες αλλα και σε φορτηγο αν εισαι καθεσαι συνεχως πανω απο τον νεφτη και βαπτιζεις ολοκληρο το χερι σου μεσα λογικο ειναι αργα ή γρηγορα να αρχισουν να εμφανιζονται διαφορες δυσσαρεστες συνεπειες (απωλεια αισθησης της αφης, εμφανιση δερματικων παθησεων, κλπ.).

 Για αυτο μετα απο αυτη την εκτενη αναλυση και ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα με αυτη το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι αμα προσπαθεις να εισαι οσο πιο επαγγελματιας γινεται ( να γνωριζεις το αντικειμενο σου, να εισαι ενη,ερωμενος με τις τελυταιες εξελιξεις, να εχεις αισθηση του καθηκοντος και υπευθητα, και αλλα πολλα ) τοσο πιο ασφαλη θα ειναι τα ταξιδια που θα κανεις και τοσο λιγοτερες θα ειναι οι συνεπεις των επικινδυνων αυτων εργασιων αφου θα λαμβανεις ολα τα απαραιτητα μερα αλλιως δεν νομιζω να δουλευε μετα κανεις  :Smile:  . 

Οσον αφορα τα μισθολογια απο οτι ξερω απο φιλους που εχουν κανει σε υγραεριοφορα τωρα τα μισθολογια ειναι λιγο πιο πανω απο των γκαζαδικων λογω επιδοματος υγραεριοφορου και μιας επιπλεον διαφορας στο επιπεδο δυσκολιας. Ενα τεραστιο πλεονεκτημα επισης με τα υγραεριοφορα ειναι οτι και στον βαθμο του υποπλοιαρχου βρισκεις δουλεια σε γραφειο καθως εχω δει πολλες αγγελιες που ζητουν ατομα με πρακτικη εμπειρια εκει για operator αλλα σε ξενες εταιριες ομως. Τα σχολια δικα σας συναδελφοι.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε.!
Κάθε άποψη δεκτή.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Mad_k

Θαλαμηγους φίλε και ιδιωτικα μεγαλα σκαφη.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Θαλαμηγους φίλε και ιδιωτικα μεγαλα σκαφη.


Αν μπορείς πες μας 2-3 πραγματάκια.

----------


## Mad_k

> Αν μπορείς πες μας 2-3 πραγματάκια.


Φιλε δεν νομιζω οτι εδω είναι οι ενότητες για αυτη την συζητηση εδω είναι για δοκιμους..αμα είναι να μας πει ενας από τους συντονιστές που ακριβώς να παμε

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Όχι εδώ είναι οκ..
Στα yachts τι βαθμό είσαι;
Μισθό,ταξίδια,κλπ..
Τι ακριβώς γίνεται;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Morgan

den einai ok edw.. genikes syzhthseis paidia h sta ''alla themata naytilias''.. h sto ellhnes naytikoi anoikste thema ws apasxolhsh se yachts

----------


## Morgan

> Όχι εδώ είναι οκ..


emeis se eyxaristoume pou mas kanonizeis

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> emeis se eyxaristoume pou mas kanonizeis


ekpaideutika taksidia dokimwn den einai edw?

----------


## Morgan

εσυ καταλαβες οτι εκανε εκπαιδευτικο σε yacht?

 απο εδω και κατω ΟΛΑ τα μηνυματα σχετικα με αυτο , θα σβηνονται.  :Wink:   μην σκοτωνουμε τα θεματα

----------


## Roger Rabbit

entaxei re morgan paralipsi mou 
amesws na eirwneuteis,,poly austirotita exei pesei
tes pa
sorry

----------


## Roger Rabbit

LNG ή tanker για τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια;;

----------


## Morgan

τωρα συναδελφε , θα σε ρωτουσα αν αυτο που ρωτας σηκωνει ειρωνια η οχι αλλα θα το αφησει να παει στο καλο και θα προτιμησω να παραμεινει το θεμα σε αρκετα υψηλο επιπεδο.

Και αυτο γιατι , οταν εχουμε ανοιξει ενα καρο τοπικς για τις συνθηκες που επικρατουν στο επαγγελμα και υπαρχουν αναφορες σε καθε τυπο πλοιου, αναρωτιεμαι -σαν χαζος που ειμαι- τι σοι απαντηση περιμενεις???? 

εσυ με αυτα που εχεις διαβασει , δεν εχεις βγαλει και συμπερασμα αλλα περιμενεις καποιον αλλο να σου πει , ασπρο ή μαυρο?

Προς ολους : στο θεμα αυτο , μενουμε κυριως στις συνθηκες, εμπειριες  και τις δυσκολιες που εχουμε αντιμετωπισει ολοι ως δοκιμοι αλλα και βαζουμε ερωτησεις σχετικα με τι θα συναντησουμε και πως μπορει να αντιμετωπισθει..ποιες οι υποχρεωσεις ως δοκιμοι και πως βρισκουμε εταιρειες, ποτε ειναι τα ταξιδια κτλ κτλ

----------


## mastropanagos

> Προς ολους : στο θεμα αυτο , μενουμε κυριως στις συνθηκες, εμπειριες  και τις δυσκολιες που εχουμε αντιμετωπισει ολοι ως δοκιμοι αλλα και βαζουμε ερωτησεις σχετικα με τι θα συναντησουμε και πως μπορει να αντιμετωπισθει..ποιες οι υποχρεωσεις ως δοκιμοι και πως βρισκουμε εταιρειες, ποτε ειναι τα ταξιδια κτλ κτλ


Οσο μπορω και γνωριζω στη διαθεση σας..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

το μονο που θυμαμαι πολυ καθαρα , ηταν πως οταν πηρα το βαπορι απο φουτζαιρα, ξεφορτωτο 360αρι (αστρο αλφα)...σκεφτομουν : α. μην πεσουν οι βαλιτσες οπως τις ανεβαζαν β. πως θα γινει να με παρει η λατζα πισω να φυγω...
αξεχαστα επισης στο πρωτο μπαρκο, πως για 2 βραδυα εμεινα στην καμπινα της γεφυρας (συνεργεια πανω στο βαπορι/μηδεν καμπινες) και η πρωτη φορα που μου δωσε γουοκι τοκι ο υποπλοιαρχος...

----------


## mastropanagos

> το μονο που θυμαμαι πολυ καθαρα , ηταν πως οταν πηρα το βαπορι απο φουτζαιρα, ξεφορτωτο 360αρι (αστρο αλφα)...σκεφτομουν : α. μην πεσουν οι βαλιτσες οπως τις ανεβαζαν β. πως θα γινει να με παρει η λατζα πισω να φυγω...


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα....Τα ιδια σκεφτομασταν,επισης εγω σκεφτομουνα πως θα ανεβω τη σκαλα τοσο ψηλα,μην τυχον και πεσω απο εκει....
Και ακομα μου εχει μεινει η εικονα,πρωτη μερα να κατεβαινω στο μηχανοστασιο,να ανοιγω τη πορτα του ασανσερ να κοιταω δεξια και αριστερα και να βλεπω 3 ατομα κρεμασμενα πανω στη μηχανη (αλλαζαν εμβολο) και να κοιταω σαν χανος...Ολο και κατι αλλο θα θυμηθω και θα επανελθω..!!;-)

----------


## mastropanagos

Επισης τις πρωτες 3 μερες αναρωτιομουν απο μεσα μου "τι κανω εγω εδω μεσα,βρειτε μου λαντζα να φυγω"...Αλλα μετα συνηθισα,καθως εκεινες τις μερες δουλευα 15ωρα,επειδη ειχε πεσει δουλεια κατω στη μηχανη..!!Και τωρα λεω αμαν και ποτε να ξαναμπαρκαρω...!!

----------


## Morgan

> Επισης τις πρωτες 3 μερες αναρωτιομουν απο μεσα μου "τι κανω εγω εδω μεσα,βρειτε μου λαντζα να φυγω"...Αλλα μετα συνηθισα,καθως εκεινες τις μερες δουλευα 15ωρα,επειδη ειχε πεσει δουλεια κατω στη μηχανη..!!Και τωρα λεω αμαν και ποτε να ξαναμπαρκαρω...!!


15wra?

mou aresei pou prin mparkaroume rwtagame gia tis wres ergasias kai an tha einai 4 gefyra, 4 kouverta h kati allo!

----------


## Mad_k

Τι να κανεις οταν εισαι δοκιμος δεν έχεις ωράρειο!!Τεσπα εγώ στους νεους δοκίμους προτείνω φορτηγά ή γκαζάδικα ειτε ειναι μηχανή ειτε κουβέρτα. Τουλάχιστον το πρώτο ταξίδι εκεί να δουν τα δύσκολα και μετά να κάνουν οτι γουστάρουν. Οταν πρωτο ξεκινάς το μυαλό σου είναι σαν σφουγγάρι τα αποροφάει όλα από τις βρισιες που μπορεί να ακουσεις μέχρι τις γώσεις που μπορείς να παρεις. Γνώμη μου, πρώτα καποιος να παει σε ένα δυσκολο πλοίο και μετα με καθαρό μυαλό να δει τι θέλει, τι αγαπαέι και τι είναι αυτο που του ταιριάζει.

----------


## mastropanagos

> 15wra?
> 
> mou aresei pou prin mparkaroume rwtagame gia tis wres ergasias kai an tha einai 4 gefyra, 4 kouverta h kati allo!


Απο την ημερα που μπαρκαρα μεχρι και εναμιση μηνα μετα,το 15ωρο ηταν το στανταρ καθε μερα,καθως μπαιναμε και για επισκευη...Μετα βεβαια χαλαρωσανε λιγο τα πραγματα...Αλλα εκεινο τον πρωτο εναμιση μηνα ακομα τον θυμαμαι..............................

----------


## Michael

Εγώ, αυτό που ακόμα θυμάμαι είναι πως μετά από 3-4 ώρες με την λάντζα με αρκετό καιρό και περαντζάδα από τα πλοία που ήταν adrift στα ανοικτα φτάσαμε τελικά κα στο δικό μας. Τα ντόνατς που είχα φάει το πρωι στο ξενοδοχείο τα έφαγε η θάλασσα..! Μέχρι και στην καμπίνα του Καπετάνιου όταν μας ρώτησε στο τέλος, μετά τις συστάσεις και τίς βασικές οδηγίες προς πρωτόμπαρκους,  αν θέλαμε να ρωτήσουμε κάτι και εμείς εγώ ρώτησα που ήταν η τουαλέτα ( για βγάλω, για πολοστή φορά εκέινο το πρωινό, κατα την ανάδρομη φορά ό,τι ΄τυχόν είχε απομείνει από το πρωινό...). Κάθως εκέινος ανυποψίστος και καλόπιστος άρχιζε να μου εξηγεί πρόθυμα ότι έχουμε τουαλέτες σε κάθε καμπίνα κλπ, τον διέκοψα όσο πιο ευγενικά μπορούσα για να τον ρώτήσω που ήταν η πλησιέστερη ή αν μπορούσα εκτάκτως να χρησιμοποιήσω τον σκουπιδοτενεκέ του γιατί μάλλον θά είχαμε ατύχημα...!!! Μου πήρε λίγο καιρό να συνηθίσω..

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> EMENA APARAITHTO ERGALEIO STO MPARKO HTAN ENA FTHNO MAGNHTOFWNAKI ..... AKOMA TO THYMAMAI PANW STO GRAFEIO NA PROSPA8EI ME XILIA ZORIA NA PAIKSEI MIA XILIOPAIGMENH KASSETA..KAI NA AGKWMAXEI..
> META TO DEYTERO MPARKO...ASXOLH8HKA PERISSOTERO ME TA PAGKOSMIOU LHPSEWS K THN VIDEO-TV APO TO DUBAI


Υπάρχει κάποιο ''gadgetaki'' να το πώ έτσι που να μας προτείνεις να πάρουμε μαζί μας Morgan??
Kαι γενικά τι θα μας συμβούλευες να παίρναμε μαζί μας?

----------


## sailormoon

> Υπάρχει κάποιο ''gadgetaki'' να το πώ έτσι που να μας προτείνεις να πάρουμε μαζί μας Morgan??
> Kαι γενικά τι θα μας συμβούλευες να παίρναμε μαζί μας?


Ego tha sou proteina na pareis polles polles fwtografies kai to biblio tis nautilias.....

----------


## Morgan

> Υπάρχει κάποιο ''gadgetaki'' να το πώ έτσι που να μας προτείνεις να πάρουμε μαζί μας Morgan??
> Kαι γενικά τι θα μας συμβούλευες να παίρναμε μαζί μας?


to laptop sou kai polla eswrouxa (den kanw plaka)!!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> to laptop sou kai polla eswrouxa (den kanw plaka)!!!


xa0ax0a
Εντάξει..!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> xa0ax0a
> Εντάξει..!


Και μην παρεις ενα καρο ρουχα μαζι,για δουλεια πας οχι κρουαζιερα..!!Να υπενθυμισουμε και το οριο στις αποσκευες το οποιο ειναι 40 κιλα,αλλα ας μην ξεχναμε οτι ολο και κατι θα παρεις απο κανενα λιμανι που θα κατεβεις (λεμε τωρα :Razz: ),η οταν ξεμπαρκαρεις οποτε οσο πιο λιγα τοσο πιο καλα..!!Εγω στα εχω πει εσενα,αλλα μυαλο δεν βαζεις..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Bάζω ρε :Razz: ,,αλλα κάνω επαλήθευση,,.!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Φτασαμε κιολας μεσα Νοεμβριου,σιγα σιγα περναει ο καιρος και πρεπει να παιρνετε τις αποφασεις σας για το τι θελετε να ακολουθησετε (ακτοπλοια-ποντοπορο-κρουαζιεροπλοιο)..Για εμενα μεσα στο Δεκεμβρη ειναι καλο να ξεκινησετε να κανετε αιτησεις σε εταιριες,μπορειτε επισης και την περιοδο που ειναι κλειστη η σχολη τα χριστουγεννα γιατι θα εχετε και πιο πολυ χρονο για ψαξιμο..Οτι θελησετε απο πληροφοριες για εταιριες,μπορειτε να τις αναφερετε και οσοι ξερουν θα σας βοηθησουν..!!

Υ.Γ. Νικητα προσεχε τι θα αποφασισεις εσυ,μην πανε τζαμπα οι κοποι μου.. :Razz:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Υ.Γ. Νικητα προσεχε τι θα αποφασισεις εσυ,μην πανε τζαμπα οι κοποι μου..


Εμπρός στο δρόμο που χάραξε ο μαστροπανάγος.! :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Εμπρός στο δρόμο που χάραξε ο μαστροπανάγος.!


Ειδικα εσυ εχεις παρει και master ακομα δεν μπηκες..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Αυτο επισης που θελω να αναφερω και ειναι πιστευω παρα πολυ σημαντικο...
Τις πρωτες ωρες και μερες μεσα στο καραβι θα νιωσετε πολυ περιεργα συναισθηματα,και το μονο που θα σκεφτεστε ειναι πως θα φυγετε απο εκει μεσα,το σημαντικο ειναι μην κανετε το λαθος και φυγετε,μεινετε εκει να το παλεψετε και μετα τη πρωτη εβδομαδα θα δειτε οτι ολα θα ειναι μια χαρα..Το εχω νιωσει γι'αυτο σας το λεω,και οχι μονο εγω αλλα και οι περισσοτεροι που εχω μιλησει και ειναι του επαγγελματος..Γι'αυτο λοιπον μην το βαζετε κατω και παλεψτε τα συναισθηματα σας εκει μεσα και δεν θα χασετε στη πορεια..!!Ολα μια ιδεα και μια συνηθεια ειναι..!!Οπως μου ελεγε και ενας παλιος καπετανιος "ολα ειναι μεχρι να συνηθισει το πετσι σου"..!!

----------


## Leo

> Αυτο επισης που θελω να αναφερω και ειναι πιστευω παρα πολυ σημαντικο...   ..!!Οπως μου ελεγε και ενας παλιος καπετανιος "*ολα ειναι μεχρι να συνηθισει το πετσι σου*"..!!


mastropanagos, διδάσκεις ζωγραφίζοντας... μπράβο σου! Να πάω λίγο παρακάτω απο τα όλια του παλιού καπετάνιου που αναφέρεις..... Με άλλα λόγια μόλις αλμυρίσει το πετσί, δεν ξαλμυρίζει *ποτέ* ξανά, κολλάει στην λαμαρίνα... γίνεται ένα  :Cool: .

----------


## HAMBURG-EVOIA BURNING

> στου Ανθυποπλοιαρχου.....
> 
> καπου ειπες για ΚΕΠ...λοιπον το πρωτο ΚΕΠ το συμπληρωσα μεσω VHF στην ραδα !!!!!


IXA DIAVASEI AFTO TO MINIMA SOU LIGO PRIN TO PROTO EKPEDEFTIKO TA KSIDI KAI DEN IXA KATALAVEI KAN TI ENOOUSES...PERITO NA SOU PO OTI EGINE AKRIVOS TO IDIO KAI ME EMENA,KAI MOU IRTHE STO MIALO TO MINIMA SOU POU TO DIAVASA KAPOTE!!!!!NASTE KALA PEDIA,AFTO THA PI OREES STIGMES!

----------


## Morgan

na sai kala kai esy kai panta ygihs!

mhn amelhseis na mas peis 2 pragmata gia to taksidi sou

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Tι είναι το ματσακόνι;; :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Tι είναι το ματσακόνι;;


Δεν θα σου πουμε,θα πας στο καραβι και θα μαθεις...!!Ετοιμασου να βαρας ματσακονι στη κουβερτα μαζι με τους ναυτες..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Τι είναι το ματσακόνι;
Τι δουλειές θα κάνουμε περίπου στη κουβέρτα;
Τι κάνει ένας δόκιμος στη γέφυρα πάνω-κάτω;

Θέλω να μου πείτε γιατι δε θα σας αφήσω σε ησυχία! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

mastropanago apanta giati se exw sto xeri twra  :Cool: 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> mastropanago apanta giati se exw sto xeri twra


Γι'αυτο την ηθελες τη φωτο ρε αλητη??? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..
Τι θες να απαντησω παλι,με εχετε φαει..!! :Razz:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Τι είναι το ματσακόνι;
> Τι δουλειές θα κάνουμε περίπου στη κουβέρτα;
> Τι κάνει ένας δόκιμος στη γέφυρα πάνω-κάτω;
> 
> Θέλω να μου πείτε γιατι δε θα σας αφήσω σε ησυχία!


Λοιπον το ματσακονι ειναι ενα εργαλειο σαν σφυρι αλλα πιο κοφτερο και χρησιμοποιειται για να βγαζουμε τη σκουρια απο το μεταλλο στα καραβια..!!
Στη κουβερτα οταν εισαι θα βαρας κανενα ματσακονι,θα κανεις κανενα βαψιματακι,καμια μικροδουλιτσα με το λοστρομο ενω στη γεφυρα οταν ανεβαινεις θα μαθεις να βγαζεις κανενα στιγμα,το αλλο κατσε να δεις πως το ελεγαν,"παραλλαγη" νομιζω,θα καθαριζεις τη γεφυρα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,για τα υπολοιπα ας μας βοηθησει καποιος συναδελφος της κουβερτας εδω που τα ξερει πιο καλα..!!Αυτα απο εμενα..!!

----------


## knaut

γεια σας ,το αγορι μου φευγει σε 3-4 μηνες για το πρωτο ταξιδι,ηθελα να ρωτησω αν το πλοιο θα εχει ιντερνετ...

----------


## mastropanagos

> γεια σας ,το αγορι μου φευγει σε 3-4 μηνες για το πρωτο ταξιδι,ηθελα να ρωτησω αν το πλοιο θα εχει ιντερνετ...


Παμε παλι απο την αρχηηηηη...
ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ,ΜΟΝΟ E-MAIL ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ...!!

----------


## Morgan

tha xei omws thlefwno..alla me metro k feido

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά!
Να κάνω μια ερώτηση;
Όταν γίνεται στο πλοίο επιθεώρηση απο τις λιμενικές αρχές ή απο άλλες υπηρεσίες,οι αξιωματικοί υποχρεούνται να φοράνε στολές;
Μέσα σε αυτούς και οι δόκιμοι;
Για ποντοπόρο πάντα μιλάω.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά!
> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση;
> Όταν γίνεται στο πλοίο επιθεώρηση απο τις λιμενικές αρχές ή απο άλλες υπηρεσίες,οι αξιωματικοί υποχρεούνται να φοράνε στολές;
> Μέσα σε αυτούς και οι δόκιμοι;
> Για ποντοπόρο πάντα μιλάω.


Η στολη σου μεσα στο καραβι ειναι η φορμα εργασιας Νικητα...Ασε τα λουσα,δεν εισαι σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Παπουτσια ασφαλειας και το κρανος σου απαραιτητως οταν εισαι στη κουβερτα η οπουδηποτε αλλου εκτος ακομοδεσιου οταν περνας επιθεωρηση...Και η καμπινα σου παντα κλειδωμενη,μονο αν σου ζητηθει ελεγχος θα ανοιξεις και θα εισαι και εσυ μπροστα....!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> οπουδηποτε αλλου εκτος ακομοδεσιου οταν περνας επιθεωρηση...


Aυτο δε το πιασα !  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Aυτο δε το πιασα !


Ειτε εισαι στη κουβερτα ειτε αν τυχει και εισαι στο μηχανοστασιο θα φορας παντα το κρανος σου...!!Μηπως δεν ξερεις τι ειναι ακομοδεσιο???Τι σου μαθαινω τοσο καιρο??? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

ok.
Diladi o dokimos de tha tyxei pote na foresei kati ''idietairo'' na sto pw etsi akoma kai stis epithewriseis kai stous elegxous e?

----------


## mastropanagos

> ok.
> Diladi o dokimos de tha tyxei pote na foresei kati ''idietairo'' na sto pw etsi akoma kai stis epithewriseis kai stous elegxous e?


Τιποτα ιδιαιτερο εκτος απο τη φορμα σου...!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

Λοιπον κυριοι και κυριες πρωτομπαρκοι δοκιμοι,απο εταιριες πως πατε??Εχετε αρχισει να ψαχνετε και να εχετε κλεισει??Ο καιρος πλησιαζει και μην το αφηνετε την τελευταια στιγμη,βιαστειτε...Και οσοι δεν ξερετε διευθυνσεις απο εταιριες και πως να πατε μπορειτε οι μεν πλοιαρχοι να απευθυνθειται στη ΠΕΠΕΝ και οι δε μηχανικοι στη ΠΕΜΕΝ για περαιτερω βοηθεια...!!

*ΠΕΠΕΝ*,Πανελληνια Ενωση Πλοιαρχων Εμπορικου Ναυτικου,
Κολοκοτρωνη 102-104,Πειραιας..

*ΠΕΜΕΝ*,Πανελληνια Ενωση Μηχανικων Εμπορικου Ναυτικου,
Μπουμπουλινας 21,Πειραιας..

----------


## Morgan

kai osoi exoun vrei hdh, as frontisoun na perasoun ta mathimata kai na mparkaroun to syntomotero dynaton.
mhn ksexnate paidia pws osous mhnes den kanete me ayto to mparko tha prepei na tous kanete me to epomeno...wste na symplhrwthoun oi 12

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Λοιπον κυριοι και κυριες πρωτομπαρκοι δοκιμοι,απο εταιριες πως πατε??Εχετε αρχισει να ψαχνετε και να εχετε κλεισει??Ο καιρος πλησιαζει και μην το αφηνετε την τελευταια στιγμη,βιαστειτε...Και οσοι δεν ξερετε διευθυνσεις απο εταιριες και πως να πατε μπορειτε οι μεν πλοιαρχοι να απευθυνθειται στη ΠΕΠΕΝ και οι δε μηχανικοι στη ΠΕΜΕΝ για περαιτερω βοηθεια...!!
> 
> *ΠΕΠΕΝ*,Πανελληνια Ενωση Πλοιαρχων Εμπορικου Ναυτικου,
> Κολοκοτρωνη 102-104,Πειραιας..
> 
> *ΠΕΜΕΝ*,Πανελληνια Ενωση Μηχανικων Εμπορικου Ναυτικου,
> Μπουμπουλινας 21,Πειραιας..


Βρήκαμε,βρήκαμε..!
Πλησιάζει ο καιρός σιγά-σιγά... :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Βρήκαμε,βρήκαμε..!
> Πλησιάζει ο καιρός σιγά-σιγά...


Εσυ εχεις βρει,αλλοι συναδελφοι σου ομως μπορεις να μην εχουν βρει ακομα....Πλησιαζει ο καιρος και ηδη οι θεσεις κλεινουν...

----------


## Morgan

...και να μην αγχεστε αν το βαπορι θα ειναι καινουριο ή παλιότερο.
καλη εταιρεια να ειναι να σας εξασφαλισει το μελλον σας.
και να βγητε απο εκει υγιεις οπως μπηκατε. αυτο να νοιαζει τους νεους συναδελφους.

----------


## mastropanagos

> ...και να μην αγχεστε αν το βαπορι θα ειναι καινουριο ή παλιότερο.
> καλη εταιρεια να ειναι να σας εξασφαλισει το μελλον σας.
> και να βγητε απο εκει υγιεις οπως μπηκατε. αυτο να νοιαζει τους νεους συναδελφους.


Να πω κατι πανω σε αυτο συναδελφε...Απο μια μερια αμα ειναι λιγο πιο παλιο το βαπορι θα δεις αρκετα πραγματα για να μαθεις τα οποια δεν θα τα δεις σαν δοκιμος στα κανουργια βαπορια και αργοτερα σαν αξιωματικος θα τα βρεις μπροστα σου...

----------


## Morgan

Safestata synadelfe k suymfwnw…

Ta paidia stenaxwriountai na pane se ena vapori palaiotero ayto einai olo. Tha perasei omws k tha katalavoun pws etsi kai alliws den milame gia "palia" alla "paloatera" vaporia pou den shmainei aparaithta "kaka" vaporia.

Opws th aprepei na syneidhtopoihsoun pws den kanei na akoune fhmes k istories apoi opou k na proerxontai … na diapistwnoun monoi tous tis katastaseis kai na dexontai symvoules ..

----------


## mastropanagos

> Safestata synadelfe k suymfwnw…
> 
> Ta paidia stenaxwriountai na pane se ena vapori palaiotero ayto einai olo. Tha perasei omws k tha katalavoun pws etsi kai alliws den milame gia "palia" alla "paloatera" vaporia pou den shmainei aparaithta "kaka" vaporia.
> 
> Opws th aprepei na syneidhtopoihsoun pws den kanei na akoune fhmes k istories apoi opou k na proerxontai … na diapistwnoun monoi tous tis katastaseis kai na dexontai symvoules ..


Εγω προσωπικα προτιμω ενα παλιοτερο βαπορι για τους λογους που ανεφερα και στο προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου....Και επειδη θα ειναι λιγο πιο παλιο δεν σημαινει οτι θα βουλιαξει κιολας,το λεω αυτο γιατι εχουμε ακουσει πολλα κουφα......

----------


## Morgan

τουλαχιστον χρησιμοποιεις χρονο ''αοριστο''-εγω χρησιμοποιω (ακουω ακριβως το ιδιο) χρονο ενεστωτα...

εκτος του οτι αυτη η γνωμη ''να πανε οι αλλοι στα ''παλια'', θα παω εγω στο καινουριο'' ειναι πολυ αλτρουσιστικη , ειναι και χαζη απο παρα πολλες αποψεις - μα παρα πολλες λεμε...

υγεια παιδια , υγεια και καλα μυαλα - απο κοντα τους συναδελφους, του πλοιαρχους κ μηχανικους σας.. τους παλιοτερους και νεοτερους. ολοι εχουν να σας δειξουν κατι στην δουλεια σας. επαναλαμβανω οχι απαραιτητα σαν φιλοι αλλα σαν επαγγελματιες

----------


## Morgan

> Εγω προσωπικα προτιμω ενα παλιοτερο βαπορι για τους λογους που ανεφερα και στο προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου....Και επειδη θα ειναι λιγο πιο παλιο δεν σημαινει οτι θα βουλιαξει κιολας,το λεω αυτο γιατι εχουμε ακουσει πολλα κουφα......


το αστρο αλφα τι built  ηταν θυμασαι????? το καρολαιν????

----------


## mastropanagos

> το αστρο αλφα τι built  ηταν θυμασαι????? το καρολαιν????


Το καρολαιν ηταν built 1976 και εσυ ειχες κανει το 95-96 απο οσο θυμαμαι.....Μονο και μονο απο αυτο καταλαβαινεις...Το Αλφα δεν θυμαμαι αλλα ηταν και αυτο παλιο....

----------


## Morgan

και τα 2 του 76...και το κιρστεν του 75 αν θυμαμαι καλα....ολοι συναδελφοι σε τετοια βαπορια αρχισαμε, μεγαλυτερα απο τα χρονια τα δικα μας.
δεν λεμε να μην θες να μην θελουμε την προοδο αλλα ετσι και αλλιως δεν γινεται διαφορετικα - τα βπορια αλλαξαν και ο μ.ο. ηλικιας εχει μειωθει παρα παρα πολυ

----------


## mastropanagos

> και τα 2 του 76...και το κιρστεν του 75 αν θυμαμαι καλα....ολοι συναδελφοι σε τετοια βαπορια αρχισαμε, μεγαλυτερα απο τα χρονια τα δικα μας.
> δεν λεμε να μην θες να μην θελουμε την προοδο αλλα ετσι και αλλιως δεν γινεται διαφορετικα - τα βπορια αλλαξαν και ο μ.ο. ηλικιας εχει μειωθει παρα παρα πολυ


Και οσο παει μειωνεται και αλλο με ολες αυτες τις κανουργιες παραγγελιες που συνεχως αυξανονται.....Ολες οι εταιριες προσπαθουν να μειωσουν το μ.ο. ηλικιας στο στολο τους...Οπως και να το κανουμε καινουργιο η παλιο ειναι το βαπορι ο σκοπος ειναι ενας,αρκει να μας αρεσει αυτο που κανουμε και εχουμε ορεξη για δουλεια....

----------


## Eng

> Και οσο παει μειωνεται και αλλο με ολες αυτες τις κανουργιες παραγγελιες που συνεχως αυξανονται.....Ολες οι εταιριες προσπαθουν να μειωσουν το μ.ο. ηλικιας στο στολο τους...Οπως και να το κανουμε καινουργιο η παλιο ειναι το βαπορι ο σκοπος ειναι ενας,αρκει να μας αρεσει αυτο που κανουμε και εχουμε ορεξη για δουλεια....


Και επειδη μου αρεσει παρα πολυ αυτη η συζητηση να πω πως θα ειναι επισης πολυ καλο οι νεοι δοκιμοι να προτειμουν τα κλασικα βαπορια και οχι να μπαινουν αμεσως στα αυτοματα (εννοώ Μηχανοστασια). Ειναι πολυ καλο να δουν τι εστί μουντζουρα και να μαθουν να πιανει το χερι τους. 
Πανο, αν και ξερεις οτι εγω ειμαι κυριως στο steel, να σου πω πως ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα σχολεια στη δουλεια μου ηταν ενα βαπορι general cargo - σ'αυτο που ημουν στη Κινα τωρα - του 78. Βγαλαμε εξω ολο σχεδον το Μηχανοστασιο - που σε πληροφορώ πως ηταν και αυτοματο!!! καθως και ολα τα μοτερ απο τα κρενια! Εκει να δεις δουλεια που καναν οι δοκιμοι. Να τους βλεπεις και να τους χαιρεσαι. Πιστευω πως αυτοι αν πανε σε ενα αλλο τυπικο bulker θα ειναι αστερια!

----------


## mastropanagos

Μιας και το ανεφερε ο nikitasko στο chat,ας το βαλουμε και εδω να υπαρχει...Ειναι το σποτακι της Ενωσης Ελληνων Εφοπλιστων,το οποιο μαλιστα εγω προσωπικα το βρισκω και πολυ ωραιο.....
Ας το δουμε εδω...

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους του πρωτοετείς που μπαρκάρουν αυτές τις μέρες! :Cool:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους του πρωτοετείς που μπαρκάρουν αυτές τις μέρες!


Ευχαριστούμε cpt Κώστα!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Υπάρχει κάποιος δόκιμος γέφυρας να μας αναφέρει κάποιες απο τις δουλειές που έκανε στα εκπαιδευτικά:?::?:

----------


## borios_naytikos

Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους του πρωτοετείς που μπαρκάρουν αυτές τις μέρες :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Παιδιά φεύγω το Σάββατο για το πρώτο μου ταξίδι!
Το πλοίο θα είναι Vlcc  & θα το πάρω απο την Ιαπωνία.
Θα επιστρέψω τον Σεπτέμβριο οπότε θα τα πούμε τότε!!

Ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοξενία και για τα πράγματα που έμαθα απο εσάς!

Επίσης ευχαριστώ τον mastropanago που έδινε απαντήσεις σε όλες μου απορίες και με βοήθησε αρκετά! 

Τα λέμε φίλοι μου

----------


## Παναγιώτης

¶ντε καλά ταξίδια και να γυρίσεις με πολλές εμπειρίες...
Αν και το έχουμε πει παραπάνω χώσου σε όλες τις δουλειές και φρόντισε να μάθεις όσο πιο πολλά γίνεται, και ας είναι χαμαλίκια και ας μην τα έχεις μάθει στη σχολή πχ TMSA, ISM και δεν συμμαζεύεται....
Και αν βρεις κανα ίντερνετ καφέ σε κανα λιμάνι και έχεις χρόνο στείλε κανα νέο σου...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Παιδιά φεύγω το Σάββατο για το πρώτο μου ταξίδι!
> Το πλοίο θα είναι Vlcc  & θα το πάρω απο την Ιαπωνία.
> Θα επιστρέψω τον Σεπτέμβριο οπότε θα τα πούμε τότε!!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοξενία και για τα πράγματα που έμαθα απο εσάς!
> 
> Επίσης ευχαριστώ τον mastropanago που έδινε απαντήσεις σε όλες μου απορίες και με βοήθησε αρκετά! 
> 
> Τα λέμε φίλοι μου


Καλα ταξιδια να εχεις Νικητα,ο Αι Νικολας παντα στη πλωρη σου....
Με το καλο σε περιμενουμε να γυρισεις... :Wink:

----------


## unibomb

Παιδια γειά σας.Ειμαι 1οετης στην ΑΕΝ Ασπροπυργου-Πλοιαρχος και τωρα θα εφευγα για το 1ο εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι.Στο Α' 6μηνο είχα περασει ολα τα μαθηματα αλλα λογω ενος προσωπικου προβληματος δεν εφυγα ταξιδι;
Μου είπαν οτι στο ΚΕΠ αναφερει οτι αν δεν φυγεις για ταξιδι τοτε πρεπει να ξαναγραφτεις απο την αρχη στη σχολη.Ισχυει αυτο;Έχασα και το 1ο 6μηνο δηλαδη ή μπορω να φύφω και αργοτερα για ταξιδι;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Παιδια γειά σας.Ειμαι 1οετης στην ΑΕΝ Ασπροπυργου-Πλοιαρχος και τωρα θα εφευγα για το 1ο εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι.Στο Α' 6μηνο είχα περασει ολα τα μαθηματα αλλα λογω ενος προσωπικου προβληματος δεν εφυγα ταξιδι;
> Μου είπαν οτι στο ΚΕΠ αναφερει οτι αν δεν φυγεις για ταξιδι τοτε πρεπει να ξαναγραφτεις απο την αρχη στη σχολη.Ισχυει αυτο;Έχασα και το 1ο 6μηνο δηλαδη ή μπορω να φύφω και αργοτερα για ταξιδι;


Εφοσον εχεις περασει τα μαθηματα και δεν φυγεις μπαρκο μετα ξανακανεις απο την αρχη το Α εξαμηνο και φευγεις κανονικα παλι τον αλλο χρονο...Αλλα αν μπορεις να φυγεις μπαρκο τωρα,φυγε γιατι χανεις ενα ολοκληρο χρονο..!!!

----------


## unibomb

> Εφοσον εχεις περασει τα μαθηματα και δεν φυγεις μπαρκο μετα ξανακανεις απο την αρχη το Α εξαμηνο και φευγεις κανονικα παλι τον αλλο χρονο...Αλλα αν μπορεις να φυγεις μπαρκο τωρα,φυγε γιατι χανεις ενα ολοκληρο χρονο..!!!


Δηλαδη πρεπει να κανω ολα τα μαθηματα απο τη αρχη,εξεταστικη και τετοια;Και να ξανακανω αιτηση για να μπω στην ΑΕΝ;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Δηλαδη πρεπει να κανω ολα τα μαθηματα απο τη αρχη,εξεταστικη και τετοια;Και να ξανακανω αιτηση για να μπω στην ΑΕΝ;


Οχι να ξανακανεις αιτηση,απλα παρακολουθεις παλι το Α εξαμηνο δινεις παλι του χρονου εξεταστικη και φευγεις τοτε,αλλα μην το αφησεις,προσπαθησε να μπαρκαρεις,ειναι ενας ολοκληρος χρονος τζαμπα....

----------


## condor

Ξέρει κανείς καμια εταιρεία που να έχει θέσεις για δοκίμους ακόμα???

----------


## Morgan

παρε κανα τηλ στο υπουργειο μπας κ σε βοηθησουν

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

Μηπως γνωριζει κανεις ποια υπηρεσια του ΥΕΝ ειναι υπευθυνη για τα ΚΕΠ? Διευθυνση η τηλ?? Ξερω που ειναι αλλα ειμαι απο Θεσσαλονικη κ δν μπορω να παω συντομα!thks!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Και εγω στα ιδια ειδικα αν κανεις λανθασμενη επιλογη πρωτου εκπαιδευτικου παλι καλα που εφυγα εξω στο δευτερο και εμαθα κατι γιατι εδω μεσα μονο σκουπα.Μετα σου λενε οι Πλοιαρχοι οταν πας να πιασεις πρωτη φορα δεν ξερεις το ενα δεν σου μαθανε το αλλο,τι εκανες στην σχολη και αντε να απαντησεις.


 
Κ ειναι λογικο να το λενε γιατι οταν ερχονται στο βαπορι οι δοκιμοι κ κουβαλανε ενα laptop,ενα σκληρο γεματο ταινιες,τραγουδια κ Pro Evolution δεν σκεφτονται οπως σκεφτεστε εσεις τωρα....
Ποιος απο ολους ειχε στο βαπορι μαζι του ενα βιβλιο Ναυτιλιας κ ΔΚΑΣ ή Ναυτικη Τεχνη?
Θα σας πω εγω...
Μονο καποιος που χρωστουσε αυτα τα μαθηματα...
Οσο για τον συναδελφο που ξεκινησε αυτο το thread επειδη τον ειχα πρωτομπαρκο Δοκιμο δεν τον φοβαμαι γιατι του κοβει....
Αρκει να προσεξεις την συμπεριφορα σου στο πληρωμα!
Καλη αρχη κ να ξερετε πως ολοι οι πρωτομπαρκοι εχουν κ μια δικαιολογια για ενα 3μηνο τουλαχιστον...

----------


## Tasos1

> Κ ειναι λογικο να το λενε γιατι οταν ερχονται στο βαπορι οι δοκιμοι κ κουβαλανε ενα laptop,ενα σκληρο γεματο ταινιες,τραγουδια κ Pro Evolution δεν σκεφτονται οπως σκεφτεστε εσεις τωρα....
> Ποιος απο ολους ειχε στο βαπορι μαζι του ενα βιβλιο Ναυτιλιας κ ΔΚΑΣ ή Ναυτικη Τεχνη?
> Θα σας πω εγω...
> Μονο καποιος που χρωστουσε αυτα τα μαθηματα...
> Οσο για τον συναδελφο που ξεκινησε αυτο το thread επειδη τον ειχα πρωτομπαρκο Δοκιμο δεν τον φοβαμαι γιατι του κοβει....
> Αρκει να προσεξεις την συμπεριφορα σου στο πληρωμα!
> Καλη αρχη κ να ξερετε πως ολοι οι πρωτομπαρκοι εχουν κ μια δικαιολογια για ενα 3μηνο τουλαχιστον...


Ισως στην πλειοψηφια ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες αλλα υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις και μην ξεχνας οτι μερικοι πανε αναγκαστικα στα εκπαιδευτικα λογω σχολης χωρις να θελουν να σταδιοδρομησουν στην θαλασσα,οποτε λογικο μου ακουγεται να μην ασχολουνται.

----------


## Tasos1

> Τα κενά είναι τεράστια ειδικά στον τομέα του Navigation. Έμαθε κανείς να φτιάχνει κανα voyage plan? Η θέση του ανθυποπλοιάρχου δεν είναι επιστήμη αλλα πρέπει να δείξεις την ιδιαίτερη προσοχή. Όλη η αντιμετώπιση πλέον αλλάζει...Δεν έχει άλλη μάπα!!!Χαχα!!! Απλώς καλό είναι οι μεγαλυτέροι να δώσουν λίγο προσοχή στον πρωτόμπαρκο και να ασχοληθούν λίγο με την κατάρτηση του στην θέση (όπως άλλωστε είναι και στα καθήκοντα τους σύμφωνα με το δίκαιο - Αρμοδιότητες Πλοιάρχου) και να μπορέσει να πατήσει στα πόδια του. Δεν είναι κακό αν δεν γνωρίζει κάτι να του το δείξουν. Μην περιμένουν οτι τα ξέρουμε όλα, ειδικά εμείς που προερχόμαστε απο ένα σάπιο σύστημα σχολών και τα κενά είναι τεράστια και η εμπειρία μικρή. Αυτό φαίνεται στο οτι παιδιά που τελειώσαν την σχολή με μεγάλη βαθμολογία δεν κατάφεραν μερικά απο αυτά να ανταπεξέλθουν στο επάγγελμα λόγω έλλειψης βασικών γνώσεων. Παίζει ρόλο μεγάλο η εμπειρία στην πρακτική μεριά και η θεωρία έρχεται δεύτερη. Καλύτερα μάθε κάτι πρακτικά και τελειοποίησε το και θεωριτικά αφού το μάθεις καλά.


Εδω μερικοι απο δοκιμοι συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα τους κανανε Φ/Ε μονοι τους τι να λεμε τωρα ποια κενα?Ασε που το μονο που δεν ειπανε ειναι οτι διωχνανε και τον πιλοτο απο την γεφυρα και το ριχνανε μονοι τους διπλα.Τα παντα ολα. :Very Happy:

----------


## Pavliaris

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ!!! ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ- ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΩ.....

----------


## marios.sp

> ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ!!! ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ- ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΩ.....


Φιλε pavliari πιστευω πως εδω μπορεις να βρεις απαντησεις σε αυτο που ζητας
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=429

----------


## Pavliaris

euxaristw polu file nase kala!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

Tha ithela kapoios na me enimerwsei sxetika me kapoia themata mesa sto ploio...
1)Stis kampines posa atoma koimounte???
2)Sto prwto sou taxidi ti enooun legontas ekpedeusi 4wres kouverta kai 4wres vardia fulakis(ti einai i fulaki)???
3)Peripou posa atoma exei mesa ena gazadiko?
4)To fai leei tpt?
5)To ploio exei giatro mesa???

Euxaristw!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> Tha ithela kapoios na me enimerwsei sxetika me kapoia themata mesa sto ploio...
> 1)Stis kampines posa atoma koimounte???
> 2)Sto prwto sou taxidi ti enooun legontas ekpedeusi 4wres kouverta kai 4wres vardia fulakis(ti einai i fulaki)???
> 3)Peripou posa atoma exei mesa ena gazadiko?
> 4)To fai leei tpt?
> 5)To ploio exei giatro mesa???
> 
> Euxaristw!!!


1)Ως δοκιμος εχεις δικια σου καμπινα τις περισσοτερες φορες!
2)4 ωρες κανεις δουλειες στο καταστρομα και 4 ωρες στη γεφυρα!
3)Σε ενα γκαζαδικο γυρω στα 30
4)Στις περισσοτερες εταιριες το φαι ειναι αρκετα καλο
5)Το ρολο του  γιατρου στο πλοιο τον εχει ο γραμματικος

παιδια αν εχω κανει καποιο λαθος διορθωστεμαι διοτι τωρα μπαινω στην ΑΕΝ απλα σας λεω οσα γνωριζω απο τον αδερφο μου που ειναι ανθυποπλοιαρχος!

----------


## Pavliaris

> 1)Ως δοκιμος εχεις δικια σου καμπινα τις περισσοτερες φορες!
> 2)4 ωρες κανεις δουλειες στο καταστρομα και 4 ωρες στη γεφυρα!
> 3)Σε ενα γκαζαδικο γυρω στα 30
> 4)Στις περισσοτερες εταιριες το φαι ειναι αρκετα καλο
> 5)Το ρολο του  γιατρου στο πλοιο τον εχει ο γραμματικος
> 
> παιδια αν εχω κανει καποιο λαθος διορθωστεμαι διοτι τωρα μπαινω στην ΑΕΝ απλα σας λεω οσα γνωριζω απο τον αδερφο μου που ειναι ανθυποπλοιαρχος!


Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!! 
και κατι αλλο internet εχει στα πλοια???
Γραματικο ποιον λενε???

----------


## marios.sp

> Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!! 
> και κατι αλλο internet εχει στα πλοια???
> Γραματικο ποιον λενε???


Ιντερνετ στα γκαζαδικα δεν εχει!
Ο γραμματικος ειναι ο 2ος δηλαδη ενα βαθμο κατω απο τον καπετανιο

----------


## Pavliaris

exw kanei etisi stin aen me to apolutirio alla epeidi exw kalo vathmo pistevw oti tha mpw kai epeidi thelw apo prin na eimai kala proetimasmenos kai na xerw 5 pragmata exei kaneis kapoio vivlio na mou proteienei to opoio tha me voithisei kuriws sto prwto mou taxidi... Giati thelw otan tha mparkarw gia prwti fora na eimai oso mporw proetimasmenos.... thanx

----------


## Harry14

> Ιντερνετ στα γκαζαδικα δεν εχει!


Γιατι μονο στα γκαζαδικα;

----------


## marios.sp

> Γιατι μονο στα γκαζαδικα;


Απλα αυτο με ρωτησε ποιο πανω ο pavliari..ουτε στα φορτηγα εχει ιντερνετ ενοειται!

----------


## Harry14

> Απλα αυτο με ρωτησε ποιο πανω ο pavliari..ουτε στα φορτηγα εχει ιντερνετ ενοειται!


Υπαρχει καποιος ιδιαιτερος λογος;
Γιατι μου ακουγεται πολυ παραξενο.

----------


## marios.sp

> Υπαρχει καποιος ιδιαιτερος λογος;
> Γιατι μου ακουγεται πολυ παραξενο.


Δεν γνωριζω το λογο που δεν εχουν ιντερνετ.αλλα νομιζω οτι θα ηταν πολυ δυσκολο στα βαπορια να εχουν ιντερνετ.

----------


## Pavliaris

Tha ithela na mou pei opoios mporei ti ginete me to kapnisma mesa sto ploio.... (gazadika/LNG-LPG)
1)Pou epitrepete???
2)Apo pou agorazw tsigara , sugoura tha parw kapoia apo prin alla meta an mou teliwsoun kai den eimaste se limani uparxei kamia kavatza i kati mesa sto ploio?
3)Ama kapnizeis se vlepoun me miso mati o kapetanios kai genikos oi anwteroi sou?

----------


## marios.sp

> Tha ithela na mou pei opoios mporei ti ginete me to kapnisma mesa sto ploio.... (gazadika/LNG-LPG)
> 1)Pou epitrepete???
> 2)Apo pou agorazw tsigara , sugoura tha parw kapoia apo prin alla meta an mou teliwsoun kai den eimaste se limani uparxei kamia kavatza i kati mesa sto ploio?
> 3)Ama kapnizeis se vlepoun me miso mati o kapetanios kai genikos oi anwteroi sou?


1)επιτρεπεται στα καπνιστηρια του πλοιου!σε καμια περιπτωση δεν μπορεις να καπνισεις στο καταστρωμα.βεβαια απο οτι εχω ακουσει κανουν κανα τσιγαρακι στην πρυμνη.
2)υπαρχουν μεσα στο βαπορι κουτες με τσιγαρα που μπορεις να αγορασεις
3)αναλογα τον καπετανιο δεν νομιζω παντως να σε βλεπουν με μισο ματι διοτι ειναι δικαιωμα σου και ειναι μια απολαυση για καποιον καπνιστη

----------


## Pavliaris

euxaristw polu!!! mipws xereis kana kalo vilvio pou mporw na diavasw sxetika me ta ploia kati dld pou na mou fanei xrisimo sto prwto taxidi????

----------


## marios.sp

> euxaristw polu!!! mipws xereis kana kalo vilvio pou mporw na diavasw sxetika me ta ploia kati dld pou na mou fanei xrisimo sto prwto taxidi????


Δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καποιο βιβλιο που μπορει να σε βοηθησει!μην ανυσηχεις θα μαθεις και πραγματα μεσα στην σχολη για αυτα που θα κανεις στο βαπορι!

----------


## billl

Μπορεις να δουλεψεις πανω απο 12 μηνες οσο εισαι στη σχολη σαν δοκιμος?(πχ καλοκαιρι του 3ου ετους η να κανεις 2 ταξιδια πανω απο 12 μηνες συνολο)

----------


## marios.sp

> Μπορεις να δουλεψεις πανω απο 12 μηνες οσο εισαι στη σχολη σαν δοκιμος?(πχ καλοκαιρι του 3ου ετους η να κανεις 2 ταξιδια πανω απο 12 μηνες συνολο)


Nαι αλλα συνηθως κανεις ταξιδια για να συμπληρωσεις υπηρεσια!!δηλαδη μπορει να γυρισεις απο το 2ο ταξιδι και να σου λειπουν 15 μερες.Ε τοτε θα πρεπει να κανεις ταξιδι!δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις πανω απο 12 μηνες!

----------


## billl

εννοω αν μπορεις να το κανεις...για τα χρηματα και για να μην κανεις καποια αλλη φοιτητικη δουλεια..η γιατι βαριεσε να καθεσε...Γινετε??Η δεν σε παιρνουν γιατι δεν χρειαζεσε στο πλοιο???

----------


## marios.sp

> εννοω αν μπορεις να το κανεις...για τα χρηματα και για να μην κανεις καποια αλλη φοιτητικη δουλεια..η γιατι βαριεσε να καθεσε...Γινετε??Η δεν σε παιρνουν γιατι δεν χρειαζεσε στο πλοιο???


Δεν νομιζω να γινεται να σε μπαρκαρει η εταιρια χωρις λογο!

----------


## billl

δηλαδη αν θες να δουλεψεις..δουλευεις σαν απλος ναυτης?

----------


## marios.sp

> δηλαδη αν θες να δουλεψεις..δουλευεις σαν απλος ναυτης?


Αναλογα την εταιρια!μπορει να σε μπαρκαρει ως δοκιμο,μπορει και ως τζοβενο παντως πιστευω οτι η εταιρια θα σου πει ΄΄γιατι να μπαρκαρεις αφου εχεις την υπηρεσια δεν χρειαζεται΄΄

----------


## ChiefMate

Καλο θα ειναι οσοι σκεφτονται το μπαρκο να ρωτανε πραγματα ουσιας κ οχι αν εχει internet στο βαπορι γιατι μετα απο 4 χρονια θα εχουν τις ιδιες ανυσηχιες που εχουν τα παλικαρια 3-4 σελιδες πριν....

----------


## marios.sp

> Καλο θα ειναι οσοι σκεφτονται το μπαρκο να ρωτανε πραγματα ουσιας κ οχι αν εχει internet στο βαπορι γιατι μετα απο 4 χρονια θα εχουν τις ιδιες ανυσηχιες που εχουν τα παλικαρια 3-4 σελιδες πριν....


Οντως...αλλα υπαρχουν και ατομα που μπορει να μην εχουν καμια σχεση με βαπορια οποτε δεν ξερουν και πολλα πραγματα...

----------


## billl

φιλε chiefmate  νομιζω οτι σαν πρωτομπαρκος ανησυχεις περισσοτερο για το αν θα αντεξεις το ταξιδι..οπως ανησυχω και εγω τωρα πριν καν μπω στη σχολη,μολις σου περασει ο φοβος και σιγουρευτεις οτι αντεχεις τη ζωη και τη δουλεια που διαλεξες κοιτας να μαθεις

----------


## mastropanagos

> Καλο θα ειναι οσοι σκεφτονται το μπαρκο να ρωτανε πραγματα ουσιας κ οχι αν εχει internet στο βαπορι γιατι μετα απο 4 χρονια θα εχουν τις ιδιες ανυσηχιες που εχουν τα παλικαρια 3-4 σελιδες πριν....


+1....Συμφωνω...

----------


## Έλενα

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ? ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΡΗ? ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΕΝΩΣΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ, ΕΝΩΣΗ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΩΝ... ΠΡΩΤΟΕΤΗΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΤΟΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ... ΤΑ ΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ...

----------


## ChiefMate

> φιλε chiefmate νομιζω οτι σαν πρωτομπαρκος ανησυχεις περισσοτερο για το αν θα αντεξεις το ταξιδι..οπως ανησυχω και εγω τωρα πριν καν μπω στη σχολη,μολις σου περασει ο φοβος και σιγουρευτεις οτι αντεχεις τη ζωη και τη δουλεια που διαλεξες κοιτας να μαθεις


 
Το τραινο τοτε θα εχει φυγει κ θα ζηταει ο Πλοιαρχος να ετοιμασεις ενα Crew List κ θα τον κοιτας καλα καλα....Ολα ειναι ενας συνδιασμος,απο το πρωτο μπαρκο ολοι αφηνουμε την θαλπωρη του σπιτιου μας κ μετραμε τις δυναμεις κ τον εαυτο μας σε κατι καινουργιο.Για τον ναυτικο ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολο γιατι πρεπει να μπει σε αλλο τροπο ζωης αλλα κ να ταυτοχρονα να μαθει...
Ετσι αποκτιεται η ΝΑΥΤΟΣΥΝΗ που δεν εχω δει κανεναν να την αναφερει.....
Ισως ειμαι αυστηρος κ απολυτος,καλυτερα ομως να με βριζουν μερικοι να λενε τι λεει αυτος κ αργοτερα να πουνε οτι ναι ειχες δικιο,παρα να καθομαι εδω μεσα να λεω την ιδεατη εικονα της ναυτικης ζωης...

----------


## billl

δεν λεω να παμε βολτα στο πρωτο μπαρκο φυσικα και θα κυνηγησουμε τη γνωση,αλλα η κυρια ανησυχια ειναι η συνθηκες διαβιωσης...σε εσας που εχετε εμπειρια και εχετε ξεπερασει την βασικη ανησυχια του ναυτικου,φαινετε μαλλον ανουσια απορια το ιντερνετ και εχετε δικαιο..αλλα για τον νεο εχει σημασια στην παρουσα φαση που περναει,την φαση της επιλογης

----------


## ChiefMate

> δεν λεω να παμε βολτα στο πρωτο μπαρκο φυσικα και θα κυνηγησουμε τη γνωση,αλλα η κυρια ανησυχια ειναι η συνθηκες διαβιωσης...σε εσας που εχετε εμπειρια και εχετε ξεπερασει την βασικη ανησυχια του ναυτικου,φαινετε μαλλον ανουσια απορια το ιντερνετ και εχετε δικαιο..αλλα για τον νεο εχει σημασια στην παρουσα φαση που περναει,την φαση της επιλογης


 
Μαλλον η επιλογη δεν ειναι συνειδητη καλε μου φιλε...
Κ εμεις οι παλαιοτεροι σε πληροφορω πως παντα εχουμε αγχος κ παντα θα εχουμε πριν πατησουμε σε ενα βαπορι.
Αλλα το αγχος δεν εγκειται στις συνθηκες διαβιωσης γιατι υπαρχουν κανονισμοι κ συμβασεις που σου εξασφαλιζουν οτι η διαβιωση θα ειναι καλη,καλυτερη απο οσο φανταζεσαι...
Γι αυτο το θεμα ευχαριστως να συζηταμε για ωρες,αλλα οταν βλεπω πως δεν υπαρχει η διαθεση να αποχωριστουμε μερικα πραγματα τα οποια κ χωρις αυτα ζουμε,ασχετα αν η ζωη μας τα εκανε απαραιτητα,καταλαβαινω πως παμε στο βαπορι για τουρισμο κ θυμωνω γιατι αν μαθει καποιος να ψαχνει,εχει τοσα πραγματα να μαθει κ να ανακαλυψει που δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο πιο ομορφα θα περναει τον χρονο του.....

----------


## Pavliaris

Εγώ τωρα θα μπω στην σχολη αλλα απο τωρα σκεφτομαι το πρωτο ταξιδι ανοιπομονω να παω αλλα ταυτοχρονα εχω και μια ανησυχια για το πως θα ειναι η ζωη μεσα στο πλοιο και το κυριοτερο εαν θα αντεξω το ταξιδι αλλα το ονειρο μου ειναι αυτο να παω σε γκαζαδικο... την πρωτη μερα μεσα στο πλοιο πωσ νιωθατε???????

----------


## mastropanagos

Συμφωνω απολυτα με οσα λεει ο chiefmate....
Οσο για τη πρωτη μερα,ελεγα απο μεσα μου να βρω μια βαρκα να φυγω... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Μετα ομως ολα κομπλε....

----------


## billl

Εγω προσωπικα την φαση της επιλογης την περασα και ηξερα απο την αρχη οτι δν υπαρχει ιντερνετ..αλλα τα υπολοιπα παιδια δεν το γνωριζουν..ευτυχως η πρωτη μου ενημερωση εγινε απο το θειο μου(ηταν αρκετα χρονια μηχανικος)και ενα παιδι λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο μενα..ο οποιος ειναι πολυ σοβαρος στη δουλεια του και ετυχε σε καλους ανθρωπους με αποτελεσμα να μαθει πολλα και κυριως την υπευθυνοτητα της δουλειας..οσο για τα πραγματα που μπορεις να κανεις σαν χομπι αυτα ψαχνω τωρα και ελπιζω να μου δωσετε ιδεες :Very Happy:

----------


## Pavliaris

> Μαλλον η επιλογη δεν ειναι συνειδητη καλε μου φιλε...
> Κ εμεις οι παλαιοτεροι σε πληροφορω πως παντα εχουμε αγχος κ παντα θα εχουμε πριν πατησουμε σε ενα βαπορι.
> Αλλα το αγχος δεν εγκειται στις συνθηκες διαβιωσης γιατι υπαρχουν κανονισμοι κ συμβασεις που σου εξασφαλιζουν οτι η διαβιωση θα ειναι καλη,καλυτερη απο οσο φανταζεσαι...
> Γι αυτο το θεμα ευχαριστως να συζηταμε για ωρες,αλλα οταν βλεπω πως δεν υπαρχει η διαθεση να αποχωριστουμε μερικα πραγματα τα οποια κ χωρις αυτα ζουμε,ασχετα αν η ζωη μας τα εκανε απαραιτητα,καταλαβαινω πως παμε στο βαπορι για τουρισμο κ θυμωνω γιατι αν μαθει καποιος να ψαχνει,εχει τοσα πραγματα να μαθει κ να ανακαλυψει που δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο πιο ομορφα θα περναει τον χρονο του.....


Εμενα φιλε chief μια ανησυχια μου ειναι αν θα εχω καλους αξιοματικους οι οποιοι θα εχουν υπομονη να μου μεταδωσουν τις γνωσεις τους οσο περισοτερο μπορουνε και αν ακομα γινετε να κανω οσες περισοτερες βαρδιες μπορω και αν θα με αφηνουν να παρακολουθω τη φορτωση-εκφορτωση γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο κοματι...διοτι θελω οταν θα γινω καπετανιος να μην ειμαι @@ καπετανιος αλλα καπετανιοσ με @@!!! ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου αλλα και η γνωμη ολων γενικος!!!

----------


## haytek

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τα λεγόμενα του chiefmate και του mastropanagou..
Ιδιαίτερα στο γεγονός πως κάποια υλικά αγαθά που δεν μας είναι απαραίτητα,μας έχουν οδηγήσει στον εθισμό σε αυτά και γιαυτό πολλοί εδώ ρωτάνε για πράγματα δευτερεύουσας σημασίας..
Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως κάθε δόκιμος πλοιαρχος πρέπει να έχει πάνω του το καλώς εννούμενο "θράσος" και να πει " εγώ ρε γαμώτο θα μπαρκάρω και θα αφοσιωθώ σε αυτό το επάγγελμα"..
όχι πριν καν μπαρκάρει να σκεφτεί ποιες επιλογές θα έχει πάνω στο πλοίο για να περάσει "ζωη και κότα"..
Αρχικός στόχος για μένα είναι να προσαρμοστώ στο κλίμα και στο επάγγελμα και να υιοθετήσω την ναυτοσύνη που όπως βλέπω οι 2 προαναφερθέντες users διαθέτουν ήδη..Σίγουρα όμως θα κοιτάξω πως θα περνάνε και οι ελεύθερες ώρες πάνω σε ενα βαπόρι χωρίς όμως να το βάζω σε πρώτη μοίρα..

----------


## ChiefMate

Για ολους εμας ενας Δοκιμος που ενδιαφερεται ειναι χαρα στο βαπορι,κ επισης βοηθεια....
Οποιοσδηποτε θα σε δει οτι ενδιαφερεσαι θα σου δειξει οτι ξερει κ οτι μπορεις να καταλαβεις.
Λεω οτι μπορεις να καταλαβεις γιατι με ενα εξαμηνο στην σχολη δεν μπορεις να μαθεις τα παντα....
Θα μαθεις πεντε πραματα αλλα θα τα μαθεις καλα.
Η γεφυρα ειναι ανοιχτη παντα,αμα εχεις την διαθεση καθε απογευμα μετα τις 7-8 ενα διωρακι να το περνας πανω,θα παρεις πολλα...
Ακομα κ κουβεντα που θα πιανεις με τον Ανθυποπλοιαρχο,ολο κ κατι θα παιρνεις.
Τωρα για φορτοεκφορτωση καλο ειναι να μαθεις τους χωρους φορτιου του βαποριου αφου θες να πας σε γκαζαδικο,τις γραμμες,τα valve,αλλα να μην δωσεις βαση εκει.Προεχει η γεφυρα γιατι με αυτην θα ασχολεισαι ολη μερα.Για το operation στο λιμανι εχεις κ το δευτερο μπαρκο να αρχισεις να ψαχνεσαι,κ ολο το διαστημα που θα εισαι ανθυποπλοιαρχος.
Κ επιτελους ας διαβασετε ολοι οσοι θα μπειτε στις σχολες κ ας ακολουθησετε την συμβουλη μου να κουβαλησετε μαζι με το λαπτοπ σας κ ενα βιβλιο ναυτιλιας,ΔΚΑΣ κ Ναυτικης Τεχνης......

----------


## billl

Και εγω προς αυτην την πορεια θελω να βαδισω δλδ να γεμισω τον ελευθερο χρονο μου με γνωση..να περναω καποιες ωρες παραπανω στην γεφυρα κτλ..ελπιζω να μπορεσω,να με αφηνουν να το κανω..

----------


## billl

αυτα τα βιβλια ειναι απο μαθηματα της σχολης??

----------


## Pavliaris

> κ ενα βιβλιο ναυτιλιας,ΔΚΑΣ κ Ναυτικης Τεχνης......


το ΔΚΑΣ τι ειναι???

----------


## ChiefMate

> αυτα τα βιβλια ειναι απο μαθηματα της σχολης??


 
Ακριβως...
Κ στο πρωτο εξαμηνο αν θυμαμαι καλα τα διδασκεστε ολα..
Ναυτιλια,Ναυτικη Τεχνη,ΔΚΑΣ,Αγγλικα,Ναυτικο Δικαιο κ κατι αλλο το οποιο μου διαφευγει..Περασαν κ 8 χρονια απο τοτε.......
Προσοχη ομως,Ναυτιλια διδασκεστε τον Α Τομο που ειναι ακτοπλο'ι'α,χρησιμο,αλλα ο Β Τομος ειναι ολη η ουσια.....
Οποιος μπορει να παρει καποια πραγματα με την βοηθεια των Αξιωματικων του,καλο θα ειναι....
Κανεις δεν ξεκινησε κ να τα ηξερε ολα!

----------


## Έλενα

> το ΔΚΑΣ τι ειναι???


ΔΙΕΘΝΗΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΙ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΗΣ ΣΥΓΚΡΟΥΣΕΩΝ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ
ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΑΞΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ... ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΟΥΒΑΛΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΟΥ

----------


## billl

chiefmate μπορεις να μας πεις και καποιες ιδεες για χομπι :Confused:

----------


## ChiefMate

> chiefmate μπορεις να μας πεις και καποιες ιδεες για χομπι


 

Διαβασμα,καμια ταινια κ αν ο κοσμος ειναι ενταξει κανα καλαμπουρακι στο καπνιστηριο....
Δεν εχουμε κ πολλες επιλογες καλως ή κακως....

----------


## billl

μπορεις να παρεις μαζι σου συνεργα για ζωγραφικη η κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Pavliaris

Φιλε chief ελπιζω στο πρωτο μου ταξιδι να σε εχω αξιοματικο! Ακουγε σε ανθρωπος που εχει ορεξη να μεταδωσει τις γνωσεις του!!!

----------


## haytek

> Διαβασμα,καμια ταινια κ αν ο κοσμος ειναι ενταξει κανα καλαμπουρακι στο καπνιστηριο....
> Δεν εχουμε κ πολλες επιλογες καλως ή κακως....


Φίλε εχεις την καλοσύνη να επεκταθείς λίγο στο κομμάτι που αφόρα τον κόσμο αν είναι εντάξει ? 
σίγουρα ο καθένας έχει τα προσωπικά του προβλήματα αλλά τι παίζει μέσα σε ενα καράβι για φιλίες και τα λοιπά? 
έχω την αίσθηση ότι σε αυτό το κομμάτι πρέπει να δώσουμε προσοχή αλλά να ειμαστε και τυπικοί με τους άλλους.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Φίλε εχεις την καλοσύνη να επεκταθείς λίγο στο κομμάτι που αφόρα τον κόσμο αν είναι εντάξει ? 
> σίγουρα ο καθένας έχει τα προσωπικά του προβλήματα αλλά τι παίζει μέσα σε ενα καράβι για φιλίες και τα λοιπά? 
> έχω την αίσθηση ότι σε αυτό το κομμάτι πρέπει να δώσουμε προσοχή αλλά να ειμαστε και τυπικοί με τους άλλους.


 

Δεν θα επεκταθω σε αυτο....
Οσο για το μυνημα του προηγουμενου φιλου που θα ηθελε να ειμαστε μαζι σε βαπορι,θελω να τονισω το εξης...
Δεν ειναι το θεμα να μεταδωσει καποιος τις γνωσεις του οσες κ αν ειναι αυτες κ να γινει δασκαλος..... 
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν σε εκπαιδευσει τωρα καποιος,μετα απο 4 χρονια που θα ακουσει πως πας μεσα Ανθυποπλοιαρχος δεν θα βριζει την τυχη του
κ δεν θα ειναι αναγκασμενος να ειναι με το ενα ματι εξω....
Ετσι κανω κ εγω!
Για να μην χρειαζεται να κανω την δουλεια του Ανθυποπλοιαρχου λοιπον,οσο μπορω βοηθαω τα νεα παιδια οπως βοηθησαν κ εμενα αλλοι παλαιοτεροι...

----------


## Έλενα

> Δεν θα επεκταθω σε αυτο....
> Οσο για το μυνημα του προηγουμενου φιλου που θα ηθελε να ειμαστε μαζι σε βαπορι,θελω να τονισω το εξης...
> Δεν ειναι το θεμα να μεταδωσει καποιος τις γνωσεις του οσες κ αν ειναι αυτες κ να γινει δασκαλος..... 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν σε εκπαιδευσει τωρα καποιος,μετα απο 4 χρονια που θα ακουσει πως πας μεσα Ανθυποπλοιαρχος δεν θα βριζει την τυχη του
> κ δεν θα ειναι αναγκασμενος να ειναι με το ενα ματι εξω....
> Ετσι κανω κ εγω!
> Για να μην χρειαζεται να κανω την δουλεια του Ανθυποπλοιαρχου λοιπον,οσο μπορω βοηθαω τα νεα παιδια οπως βοηθησαν κ εμενα αλλοι παλαιοτεροι...


ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ, ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥΣ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ? ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΣ?

----------


## ChiefMate

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ, ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΕΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥΣ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ? ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΣ?


 
Ψαξου λιγο στα παλιοτερα μηνυματα κ θα δεις...Κατι ειχαμε συζητησει για αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## kwstantinos18

kalhspera paidia twra molis teleiwsa to sxoleio kai exw kanei ta xartia mou gia to emporiko nautiko me prokurhksh.tha ithela na mathw se poio etos kaneis to prwto taksidi sou kai ti sunthikes epikratoun.exw dhlwsei gia mhxanikos kai den kserw an exw kanei kalh epilogh.sugnwmh gia tis arketes erwthseis mou apla eimai arketa agxwmenos

----------


## Pavliaris

> kalhspera paidia twra molis teleiwsa to sxoleio kai exw kanei ta xartia mou gia to emporiko nautiko me prokurhksh.tha ithela na mathw se poio etos kaneis to prwto taksidi sou kai ti sunthikes epikratoun.exw dhlwsei gia mhxanikos kai den kserw an exw kanei kalh epilogh.sugnwmh gia tis arketes erwthseis mou apla eimai arketa agxwmenos


Kaneis prwta 1examino meta kaneis 6mines taxidi meta 1xrono sxoli meta alous 6mines taxidi meta allo 1,5xrono sxoli!!! tin kai eteria pou tha kaneis ekpedevsi tin vriskeis esu eite se gazadika - fortiga kai alla dld me liga logia na taxideveis exwteriko, i krouazieroploia, i se postalia dld ta ploia tis gramis...twra file mou an exeis kanei kali epilogi auto exartate apo sena... ean p.x. epilexeis pantopora ploia ploia dld pou gurnane olo ton kosmo tote tha prepei na skefteis oti tha lipeis apo to spiti sou mines alla tha exeis polu kales oikonomikes apolaves auto einai stin krisi tou kathenos! oti allo thes rwta... :Smile:

----------


## kailas

egw to mono pou exw na pw se osa paidia ksekinane twra tin stadiodromia tous sto nautiko epaggelma einai oti poles fores ta pragmata den einai opos to exoume akousei h opos ta exoume skeftei. to epaggelma auto exei duskolies polles opos ola fusika alla auto exei kati parapano gia to logo tou oti tha vriskeste makria apo to spiti sas, makria apo tous dikous sas anthropous kai tha prepei na stathite sta podia sas moni sas. auto to epaggelma gia na to kaneis prepei na to agapas panw ap'ola, kai auto pou lew egw einai oti den einai ena epaggelma pou tha to kaneis apo anagki einai ena epaggelma pou tha to kaneis giati to exeis mesa sou kai to agapas. an to ekanes apo anagki den tha pigenes na gineis kapetanios h mixanikos antistoixa den tha pigenes gia aksiomatikos tha pigenes na gineis kati apo to katotero pliroma pou den tous kinigane kai toses euthines opos kinigane tous aksiomatikous mesa sta karavia.

----------


## kwstantinos18

euxaristw poly gia tis apanthseis sas.apla egw thelw na teleiwsw thn sxolh kai meta na sunexisw sthn steria ws mhxanikos skafwn thalasshs ktlp.xreiazomai thn ekpaideush apo to emporiko nautiko den tha sunexisw se taksidia apla thelw na mathw tis mhxanes wste na aksiopoihsw tis gnwseis mou sto epaggelma.

----------


## kailas

> euxaristw poly gia tis apanthseis sas.apla egw thelw na teleiwsw thn sxolh kai meta na sunexisw sthn steria ws mhxanikos skafwn thalasshs ktlp.xreiazomai thn ekpaideush apo to emporiko nautiko den tha sunexisw se taksidia apla thelw na mathw tis mhxanes wste na aksiopoihsw tis gnwseis mou sto epaggelma.


 panw se auto pou les uparxei sxetiko iek {texnikos mixanwn thalasis kai skafwn anapsixeis} to opoiw mporei na se vohthisei perisotero panw sto antikeimeno to opoio thes. einai kai ena polu kalo xarti me duo eidikotites pou mporeis na exeis sta xeria sou.

----------


## Pavliaris

> panw se auto pou les uparxei sxetiko iek {texnikos mixanwn thalasis kai skafwn anapsixeis} to opoiw mporei na se vohthisei perisotero panw sto antikeimeno to opoio thes. einai kai ena polu kalo xarti me duo eidikotites pou mporeis na exeis sta xeria sou.


 kalo mou akougete kostantine auto rixe mia matia...!!!

----------


## marios.sp

> euxaristw poly gia tis apanthseis sas.apla egw thelw na teleiwsw thn sxolh kai meta na sunexisw sthn steria ws mhxanikos skafwn thalasshs ktlp.xreiazomai thn ekpaideush apo to emporiko nautiko den tha sunexisw se taksidia apla thelw na mathw tis mhxanes wste na aksiopoihsw tis gnwseis mou sto epaggelma.


Φιλε Κωστα..να ενα λινκ σχετικα με ιεκ αν σε ενδιαφερει.
http://www.iek-akmi.gr/iek_akmi/view...page=1#text324

Αν και δεν γνωριζω πολλα πραγματα για τους μηχανικους και αν το επαγγελμα που θελεις να ακολουθησεις(τεχνικος μηχανων θαλλασης)μπορεις να το κανεις με το διπλωμα του 3ου μηχανικου που θα παρεις βγαινοντας απο την σχολη!Παντως αν σε καλυπτει το διπλωμα του 3ου..θα σου προτεινα να τελειωσεις την αεν μηχανικων απο το να πας σε ενα ιεκ..γιατι δεν θα χρειαστει να εχεις εξοδα αντιθετως  θα εχεις οικονομικες απολαβες!

----------


## kwstantinos18

swsta alla tha exw thn idia epaggelmatikh apokatastash apo oti sto emporiko nautiko h se kapoio tei??

----------


## marios.sp

> swsta alla tha exw thn idia epaggelmatikh apokatastash apo oti sto emporiko nautiko h se kapoio tei??



Αυτο οπως σου ειπα δεν το γνωριζω δυστηχως.Αυτο μπορεις να το μαθεις απο μια εταιρια η οποια προσλαμβανει ατομα με αυτην την ειδικοτητα.

----------


## kwstantinos18

paidia mhpws gnwrizete an uparxoun sxetika tei gia auto to epaggelma??

----------


## marios.sp

Νομιζω παντως οτι εχουμε βγει εκτος θεματος.

----------


## kwstantinos18

exeis dikio xilia sugnwmh :Wink:

----------


## alex-5-

paidia molis xemparkara opoios 8elei na t lusw kamia aporia...

----------


## billl

> paidia molis xemparkara opoios 8elei na t lusw kamia aporia...


kalos ir8es file..pes mas kana skiniko p 8a 8umase...kala perases?

----------


## alex-5-

to kalutero htan pou mastan episkeuh sigkapourh sxedon a8e mera exw polu wraia...

----------


## billl

> to kalutero htan pou mastan episkeuh sigkapourh sxedon a8e mera exw polu wraia...


wraios..pes se ti vapori isoun to mis8o ktl kai meta empeiries

----------


## alex-5-

se lng hmoun 2750 mikta gyrw sta 2350 ka8ara

----------


## billl

> se lng hmoun 2750 mikta gyrw sta 2350 ka8ara


 polu kalh fash 1omparkos?me endiaferoun kai mena ta lng..otan mporeis 8elw na m peis polla

----------


## alex-5-

ti 8es na ma8eis?

----------


## billl

> ti 8es na ma8eis?


to poso eukolo einai na se paroun..an einai duskola san vaporia,ta panta..twra omws feugw sth douleia kapoia allh stigmh an mporeis

----------


## Pavliaris

file alex kalws irthes!!!!! gia pes pws itan to taxidi? se poia eteria eixes paei? se pernoun eukola sta lng?

----------


## alex-5-

phran arketous dokimous..mia xara ekana 4mish mhnes na kanw kai ligo diakopes...ceres lng

----------


## Pavliaris

> phran arketous dokimous..mia xara ekana 4mish mhnes na kanw kai ligo diakopes...ceres lng


kai gia lise mou mia aporia exei asximi mirodia to ploio apo to ugraerio i oxi? me to kapnisma ti ginete mono sto kapnistirio epitrepete? taploia tis eterias exoun eliniki simea?

----------


## alex-5-

mpa ka8olou den murize einai ugropoihmeno kai pagwmeno stous -160 exw apagoreyetai ennoeitai auto sth gefura exartatai apo ton kapetanio sthn kampina s mporeis.

----------


## Pavliaris

ta ploia ti simea exoun elliniki???? itan to prwto sou taxidi? eisai stin AEN gia mixanikos i ploiarxos? SOrry gia tis polles erwtiseis... :Smile:

----------


## alex-5-

eleu8era rwta oti 8es..ploiarxos eimai oinousses alla perimenw k t metaggrafh m gia 8essalonikh oxi shmai bermouda exoun alla sumbemblhmeno me to nat

----------


## Pavliaris

> eleu8era rwta oti 8es..ploiarxos eimai oinousses alla perimenw k t metaggrafh m gia 8essalonikh oxi shmai bermouda exoun alla sumbemblhmeno me to nat


posoi ellines isastan??? kai se ti vathmous?

----------


## alex-5-

basika sta lng uparxoun 3 an8upoploiarxoi o grammatikos den kanei bardia...opote kapetanios grammatikos 2an8upoploiarxoi 2 dokimoi pou mastan 0 1os o 2os oi 3 tritoi o hlektrologos o mageiras den nomizw na xexasa kapoion

----------


## Pavliaris

xereis kamia ellinili me lng-lpg???

----------


## alex-5-

ellhnikh etairia einai alla uparxei kai h maran gas

----------


## Pavliaris

> ellhnikh etairia einai alla uparxei kai h maran gas


 enow pou na exoun ta ploia elliniki simea...

----------


## alex-5-

den se noiazei  an einai ellhnikh shmaia h oxi h etairia na sunergazetai me to nat opote h uphresia pianetai

----------


## Pavliaris

> den se noiazei an einai ellhnikh shmaia h oxi h etairia na sunergazetai me to nat opote h uphresia pianetai


ne to xerw oti pianete. apla egw thelw na einai elliniki i simea....

----------


## alex-5-

gia lng xerw oti uparxei kai h maran gas alla den xerw t shmaia exoun

----------


## Pavliaris

euxaristw gia tis plirofories!!! egw ithela gazadika alla ta lng-lpg exoun kalutera xrimata...

----------


## Pavliaris

ti dwt eixe to ploio pou isoun???

----------


## ChiefMate

Παιδια εχουν κ ελληνικους  χαρακτηρες τα πληκτρολογια μας....

----------


## Pavliaris

> Παιδια εχουν κ ελληνικους χαρακτηρες τα πληκτρολογια μας....


den me volevoun katholou pragmatika... thema sunitheias

----------


## alkiviadis

> den me volevoun katholou pragmatika... thema sunitheias


Ε καιρός να αλλάξεις αυτή την κακιά συνήθεια για να είναι ευκολότερο και στους άλλους να διαβάσουν τί γράφεις..Α! και δεν είναι θέμα συνήθειας είναι θέμα βαρεμάρας....

----------


## Pavliaris

> Ε καιρός να αλλάξεις αυτή την κακιά συνήθεια για να είναι ευκολότερο και στους άλλους να διαβάσουν τί γράφεις..Α! και δεν είναι θέμα συνήθειας είναι θέμα βαρεμάρας....


 ti na kanoume alli volevonte/variounte etsi kai alloi aliws!!! telos pantwn varieme na asxoloume me auta exei poio simantika themata to forum

----------


## alkiviadis

> ti na kanoume alli volevonte/variounte etsi kai alloi aliws!!! telos pantwn varieme na asxoloume me auta exei poio simantika themata to forum


 
Εννοείται αδερφέ!Μια παρατήρηση ήταν απο εκεί και πέρα κάνεις εσύ ό,τι θές..

----------


## marios.sp

Απλα για τα greeklish υπαρχει κανονας του forum που λεει οτι  θα πρεπει να προσπαθησουμε να μην γραφουμε ετσι!

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3

Φιλικα

----------


## alkiviadis

> Απλα για τα greeklish υπαρχει κανονας του forum που λεει οτι θα πρεπει να προσπαθησουμε να μην γραφουμε ετσι!
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3
> 
> Φιλικα


 
Ωραίος Μάριε..

----------


## Pavliaris

akrivos leei na "prospathoume"...

----------


## Menidiatis

Ρε παιδία μπορουμε να πάρουμε μαζι μας και το αυτοκίνητο μας η κανα μηχανάκι? στην διάρκεια της εκπαίδευσης σε πλοίο. :Confused:

----------


## jimmis

> Ρε παιδία μπορουμε να πάρουμε μαζι μας και το αυτοκίνητο μας η κανα μηχανάκι? στην διάρκεια της εκπαίδευσης σε πλοίο.


και κανα τανκς αν σου βρισκεται ευκαιρο... εμεις θα πλενουμε αμπαρια και εσυ το αμαξακι σου... καλη ιδεα ε???  :P:P:P ρε φιλε εισαι σοβαρος???  στο πλοιο δν πας για τον χαβαλε... πας για να κανεισ τα χατιρια των καπεταναιων και να συμπληρωσεις το ΚΕΠ.... Α!! Και μην νομιζεισς πως θα βγαινεις απ το καραβι.. Σπανια και αν

----------


## marios.sp

> Ρε παιδία μπορουμε να πάρουμε μαζι μας και το αυτοκίνητο μας η κανα μηχανάκι? στην διάρκεια της εκπαίδευσης σε πλοίο.


Κοιτα μπορει και να γινεται...αν δουλευεις σε επιβατικο εχω δει πληρωμα που εχει το μηχανακι μεσα στο καραβι και οταν πιανουν λιμανι και εχουν τελειωσει το περνουν και φευγουν.Τωρα τι να σου πω??Να παει δοκιμος και να πει θελω μηχανακι και αυτοκινητο στο καραβι(για επιβατικο μιλαω)ειναι καπως...οσο για τα εμπορικα δεν χρειαζεται να το συζητησουμε!

----------


## Apostolos

Για μιχανάκι παίζει άνετα (εκτός απο τις μεγάλες εταιρίες). Για ΙΧ απλά ορισμένες αιτερίες για 1 φορά ανα κάποια μεγάλα διαστείματα κάνεις χαρτάκι και σου βγάζουν μηδενικό εισητήριο αρκει το πλοιο να μην ειναι full

----------


## jimmis

πραγματικα δεν νομιζω να γινεται ρε παιδια στα φορτηγα και στα γκαζαδικα ..  ειδικα σαν δοκιμος τον πρωτο χρονο... βεβαια μπορει να μαι και λαθος, αλλα αν εβαζα τον εαυτο μου πλοιαρχο, δεν θ αφηνα να συμβει κατι τετοιο για ευνοητους λογους

----------


## marios.sp

> πραγματικα δεν νομιζω να γινεται ρε παιδια στα φορτηγα και στα γκαζαδικα ..  ειδικα σαν δοκιμος τον πρωτο χρονο... βεβαια μπορει να μαι και λαθος, αλλα αν εβαζα τον εαυτο μου πλοιαρχο, δεν θ αφηνα να συμβει κατι τετοιο για ευνοητους λογους


Jimmy στα γκαζαδικα και στα φορτηγα σιγουρα δεν γινεται!!Μονο για επιβατικα μιλαμε!

----------


## jimmis

> Jimmy στα γκαζαδικα και στα φορτηγα σιγουρα δεν γινεται!!Μονο για επιβατικα μιλαμε!


Μαριε για επιβατικα πραγματικα δεν γνωριζω... Αλλα πιστευω πως αν ο καθε δοκιμος ειχε απο ενα αυτοκινητο η μια μηχανη συνεχως εν πλω θα χανε χρηματα απο το φορτιο που μεταφερει... δεν μιλω για ενα δρομολογιο, αλλα για δρομολογια 6 μηνων

----------


## marios.sp

> Μαριε για επιβατικα πραγματικα δεν γνωριζω... Αλλα πιστευω πως αν ο καθε δοκιμος ειχε απο ενα αυτοκινητο η μια μηχανη συνεχως εν πλω θα χανε χρηματα απο το φορτιο που μεταφερει... δεν μιλω για ενα δρομολογιο, αλλα για δρομολογια 6 μηνων


Σωστο αυτο που λες αλλα ειπε και ο Αποστολός οτι τους αφηνουν οταν δεν εχει πολυ κοσμο..το μηχανακι μπορεις να το βαλεις οπουδηποτε δεν πιανει και πολυ χωρο!Συνηθως μηχανακια εχουν αυτοι που μενουν στα νησια που παει το βαπορι οποτε κατεβαινουν οταν φτανει το πλοιο.Παντως δοκιμο με μηχανακι ή αυτοκινητο δεν εχω δει!Κυριως ναυτες εχω δει.

----------


## jimmis

Κατι αλλο που θα θελα να μαθω. Ενω εισαι στο πρωτο εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι, μπορει να γινει λογοσ για αδεια μερικων ημερων ????? :Confused: 

1.μιλαω για ολα τα καραβια.. ανεξαρτητου τυπου. Γιατι απο επιβατικα εχω φιλο μηχανικο β' εξαμηνο στον ασπροπυργο που τελειωνει το σαββατο αλλα ηταν εξω με αδεια (απ οτι μου πε δηλαδη) απο τελη ιουλιου μεχρι 13 αυγουστου που ξαναμπαρκαρε

----------


## marios.sp

> Κατι αλλο που θα θελα να μαθω. Ενω εισαι στο πρωτο εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι, μπορει να γινει λογοσ για αδεια μερικων ημερων ?????
> 
> 1.μιλαω για ολα τα καραβια.. ανεξαρτητου τυπου. Γιατι απο επιβατικα εχω φιλο μηχανικο β' εξαμηνο στον ασπροπυργο που τελειωνει το σαββατο αλλα ηταν εξω με αδεια (απ οτι μου πε δηλαδη) απο τελη ιουλιου μεχρι 13 αυγουστου που ξαναμπαρκαρε


Αδεια??τι να σου πω δεν εχω ακουσει κατι τετοιο..

----------


## angelmethoni

> και κανα τανκς αν σου βρισκεται ευκαιρο... εμεις θα πλενουμε αμπαρια και εσυ το αμαξακι σου... καλη ιδεα ε???  :P:P:P ρε φιλε εισαι σοβαρος???  στο πλοιο δν πας για τον χαβαλε... πας για να κανεισ τα χατιρια των καπεταναιων και να συμπληρωσεις το ΚΕΠ.... Α!! Και μην νομιζεισς πως θα βγαινεις απ το καραβι.. Σπανια και αν


χαχαχαχαχα....καλο καλο...αλλα αυτο ειναι οντως ενα σοβαρο ερωτημα.....τι θα περνουμε μαζι στο μπαρκο???...συμαντικο αυτο αφου θα πρεπει να παρουμε μαζι πραγματα για 6 μηνες

----------


## Pavliaris

> χαχαχαχαχα....καλο καλο...αλλα αυτο ειναι οντως ενα σοβαρο ερωτημα.....τι θα περνουμε μαζι στο μπαρκο???...συμαντικο αυτο αφου θα πρεπει να παρουμε μαζι πραγματα για 6 μηνες


 Ρουχα-εσωρουχα-ξυριστικα(γενικος ειδη υγειηνης)-laptop αν εχεις-καποια βιβλια με τα μαθηματα σου-και τελος τα ποδια σου :Wink:

----------


## jimmis

εγω θα κοιταξω να παρω και cilit bang :P  μην παιδευομαι και πολυ που θα καθαριζω αμπαρια  :Razz:   χχαχαχα...

----------


## alex-5-

> εγω θα κοιταξω να παρω και cilit bang :P  μην παιδευομαι και πολυ που θα καθαριζω αμπαρια   χχαχαχα...


etsi einai se forthga kai gkazadika se lng oi dexamenes anoigoun mono se episkeuh

----------


## angelmethoni

> Ρουχα-εσωρουχα-ξυριστικα(γενικος ειδη υγειηνης)-laptop αν εχεις-καποια βιβλια με τα μαθηματα σου-και τελος τα ποδια σου


 χαχαχχαχαχχα...κουτες ολοκληρες δηλαδη...

----------


## billl

> Ρουχα-εσωρουχα-ξυριστικα(γενικος ειδη υγειηνης)-laptop αν εχεις-καποια βιβλια με τα μαθηματα σου-και τελος τα ποδια σου


μπορω να μην ξυριζομε??απλα να τα κουρεβω με τη μηχανη και τα μαλλια το ιδιο??

----------


## jimmis

> μπορω να μην ξυριζομε??απλα να τα κουρεβω με τη μηχανη και τα μαλλια το ιδιο??


φυσικα.... το εργο ο ναυαγος το χεις δει φιλαρακι???χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Pavliaris

> χαχαχχαχαχχα...κουτες ολοκληρες δηλαδη...


 Ενταξει κοιτα να δεις πιστευω οτι με 2 μεγαλες σχετικα βαλιτσες εισαι οκ!!! Γιατι θα πλενεις κιολας... Αλλα δεν εχω παει και εγω ακομα για να ξερω ακριβως.

----------


## billl

> φυσικα.... το εργο ο ναυαγος το χεις δει φιλαρακι???χαχαχαχαχαχα


γιατι γελας? σοβαρα μιλαω...ετσι κανω και τωρα ξυραφι μονο στο λαιμο παιζει μαλλια γενια μισο ποντο μηχανη...

----------


## jimmis

> γιατι γελας? σοβαρα μιλαω...ετσι κανω και τωρα ξυραφι μονο στο λαιμο παιζει μαλλια γενια μισο ποντο μηχανη...


ρε οπως την βρισκει κανεις... δεν προκειται να σου πει κανεις τιποτα... απλα το παιδι ειπε μερικα πραγματα που μπορεις να εχεις μαζι και να σαι κομπλε...  :Cool:

----------


## billl

> ρε οπως την βρισκει κανεις... δεν προκειται να σου πει κανεις τιποτα... απλα το παιδι ειπε μερικα πραγματα που μπορεις να εχεις μαζι και να σαι κομπλε...


απλα σε ξαναρωτησα μηπως κραζουνε να ξυριζεσε κτλ  :Cool:

----------


## jimmis

μαγκες επειδη θελω να βγω λιγο off topic... σαββατο να μου πειτε ολοι χρονια πολλα χαχαχαχαχχαχα..... παω για νανι.. τα λεμε ... ( βγηκα πολυ off topic e???) :Razz:

----------


## jimmis

> απλα σε ξαναρωτησα μηπως κραζουνε να ξυριζεσε κτλ



οχι ρε.... αεν εισαι.... οχι ιερατικη σχολη

----------


## Pavliaris

Εγω παντως με τα μαλια θα εχω ενα θεμα δεν τ μπορω να ειναι μακρια τα θελω σχετικα κοντα προς μετρια.... Πρεπει να κανω μαθηματα κομωτικης... :Razz:

----------


## billl

> Εγω παντως με τα μαλια θα εχω ενα θεμα δεν τ μπορω να ειναι μακρια τα θελω σχετικα κοντα προς μετρια.... Πρεπει να κανω μαθηματα κομωτικης...


παρε μηχανη θα σωθεις :Wink:

----------


## Pavliaris

> παρε μηχανη θα σωθεις


 Εγω μηχανη εχω γιατι ξυραφι στο προσωπο μου σε κανα γαμο και αν... Αλιως τα περνω με μηχανι τα μουσια και αφηνει πολυ λιγο...

----------


## marios.sp

> Εγω παντως με τα μαλια θα εχω ενα θεμα δεν τ μπορω να ειναι μακρια τα θελω σχετικα κοντα προς μετρια.... Πρεπει να κανω μαθηματα κομωτικης...


Στο μπαρκο παρτα ολα γουλι να τελειωνεις!

----------


## marios.sp

> Ενταξει κοιτα να δεις πιστευω οτι με 2 μεγαλες σχετικα βαλιτσες εισαι οκ!!! Γιατι θα πλενεις κιολας... Αλλα δεν εχω παει και εγω ακομα για να ξερω ακριβως.


Μια βαλιτσα μεγαλη χρειαζεσαι και καμια τσαντα που θα εχεις το λαπτοπ και κανα βιβλιο!

----------


## Pavliaris

> Στο μπαρκο παρτα ολα γουλι να τελειωνεις!


 Να βαλω και ενα φωτακι στο κεφαλι να κανω τον φαρο... :Wink: χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Λίγο σεβασμό στα θέματα παιδιά, για τους πρωτόμπαρκους ειδικά είναι ''χρυσός οδηγός'' και εσείς τα έχετε διαλύσει με τα περιττά σχόλια και τις πλακίτσες!

----------


## alex-5-

> Λίγο σεβασμό στα θέματα παιδιά, για τους πρωτόμπαρκους ειδικά είναι ''χρυσός οδηγός'' και εσείς τα έχετε διαλύσει με τα περιττά σχόλια και τις πλακίτσες!



otan pas sth sxolh 8a ma8eis polles leptomeries gia to 1o taxidi...kai 8a sas sumbouleuoun kai autoi pou exoun paei...twra gia ta malia kai to xurisma..na nai peripoihmena otan 8a pate se etairia na zhthsete douleia mes to ploio ok mono an einai kanenas komplexikos h pate se kanena limani kai 8a r8oun atoma apo to grafeio tote fysika kai 8a ta pareis mhn sou pw kai kontra...kai apo biblia ta 2 sigoyra pou 8a xreiasteitai einai  "ΔΚΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ" kai auta pou 8a xreiasteite sigoura sampouan kai tetoia...auta!!!

----------


## jimmis

> Εγω παντως με τα μαλια θα εχω ενα θεμα δεν τ μπορω να ειναι μακρια τα θελω σχετικα κοντα προς μετρια.... Πρεπει να κανω μαθηματα κομωτικης...



εω που τα λες κ εγω πρεπει να χω ενα ατομο να μου παιρνει τα πισω με μηχανη... (μονο στρατιωτικο κουρεμα) :Very Happy:

----------


## alex-5-

> εω που τα λες κ εγω πρεπει να χω ενα ατομο να μου παιρνει τα πισω με μηχανη... (μονο στρατιωτικο κουρεμα)




ta filipinia koureuoyn kala pantws egw se olo t taxidi emeina akoureutos..

----------


## jimmis

> ta filipinia koureuoyn kala pantws egw se olo t taxidi emeina akoureutos..



τι χρονο εισαι και σε ποια σχολη???

----------


## alex-5-

> τι χρονο εισαι και σε ποια σχολη???


 paw sto 2 twra th sxolh me ta thn enarxh twn ma8hmatwn

----------


## jimmis

> paw sto 2 twra th sxolh me ta thn enarxh twn ma8hmatwn




σε ποια σχολη (ξαναρωταω) εισαι??

----------


## alex-5-

> σε ποια σχολη (ξαναρωταω) εισαι??


 esu se poia eisai?

----------


## jimmis

> esu se poia eisai?



ελεος αχχαχαχαχα... εγω τωρα θελω να μπω υδρα.... εσυ σε πιοα εισαι θα μου πεις??? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## alex-5-

> ελεος αχχαχαχαχα... εγω τωρα θελω να μπω υδρα.... εσυ σε πιοα εισαι θα μου πεις???


  se eida ligo apotomo...kai eipa na spasw ton pago  :Smile: 
 oinousswn!!alla me tis ekloges mexri na bgoun oi metagrafes...ase ase na dw pote 8a fygw apo kei

----------


## jimmis

> se eida ligo apotomo...kai eipa na spasw ton pago 
>  oinousswn!!alla me tis ekloges mexri na bgoun oi metagrafes...ase ase na dw pote 8a fygw apo kei


που θες να πας???


δεν ξερω για τις αλλες σχολες αλλα για υδρα τουλαχιστον εμαθα οτι επιτρεπεται το καπνισμα στα δωματια.... :Very Happy:  μεχρι το 2ο εξαμηνο θα χω κανει τουσ τοιχουσ γκρι απο την πισσα...  :Razz: ...  σοβαρα τωρα.. θα ξενερωνα τρελα να διαβαζα εξω μονο και μονο επειδη απαγορευεται το καπνισμα, αλλα τωρα κυριλε...

----------


## alex-5-

> που θες να πας???
> 
> 
> δεν ξερω για τις αλλες σχολες αλλα για υδρα τουλαχιστον εμαθα οτι επιτρεπεται το καπνισμα στα δωματια.... μεχρι το 2ο εξαμηνο θα χω κανει τουσ τοιχουσ γκρι απο την πισσα... ...  σοβαρα τωρα.. θα ξενερωνα τρελα να διαβαζα εξω μονο και μονο επειδη απαγορευεται το καπνισμα, αλλα τωρα κυριλε...


  salonika....ti na sou pw den xerw g thn udra..

----------


## konan22222

Paidia exw teleiwsei tin aen aspropurgou ton febrouario me ta mathimata alla xrwstaw 2 mhnes ipiresia..Logw kapoiwn provlimatwn den efyga amesa kai feygw twra autes tis meres.Ton noemrvio pou tha epistrepsw mporw na kanw kanonika ta xartia mou gia to diplwma etsi den einai??

----------


## LocoRoco

> Paidia exw teleiwsei tin aen aspropurgou ton febrouario me ta mathimata alla xrwstaw 2 mhnes ipiresia..Logw kapoiwn provlimatwn den efyga amesa kai feygw twra autes tis meres.Ton noemrvio pou tha epistrepsw mporw na kanw kanonika ta xartia mou gia to diplwma etsi den einai??



Μπορείς κανονικότατα.Αν είσαι full από υπηρεσία,νέτος από μαθήματα,σωστικά κλπ. :Wink:

----------


## Pavliaris

Θα σας παρακαλεσω αν θελετε να γραφεται με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Για ολους εμας ενας Δοκιμος που ενδιαφερεται ειναι χαρα στο βαπορι,κ επισης βοηθεια....
> Οποιοσδηποτε θα σε δει οτι ενδιαφερεσαι θα σου δειξει οτι ξερει κ οτι μπορεις να καταλαβεις.
> Λεω οτι μπορεις να καταλαβεις γιατι με ενα εξαμηνο στην σχολη δεν μπορεις να μαθεις τα παντα....
> Θα μαθεις πεντε πραματα αλλα θα τα μαθεις καλα.
> Η γεφυρα ειναι ανοιχτη παντα,αμα εχεις την διαθεση καθε απογευμα μετα τις 7-8 ενα διωρακι να το περνας πανω,θα παρεις πολλα...
> Ακομα κ κουβεντα που θα πιανεις με τον Ανθυποπλοιαρχο,ολο κ κατι θα παιρνεις.
> Τωρα για φορτοεκφορτωση καλο ειναι να μαθεις τους χωρους φορτιου του βαποριου αφου θες να πας σε γκαζαδικο,τις γραμμες,τα valve,αλλα να μην δωσεις βαση εκει.Προεχει η γεφυρα γιατι με αυτην θα ασχολεισαι ολη μερα.Για το operation στο λιμανι εχεις κ το δευτερο μπαρκο να αρχισεις να ψαχνεσαι,κ ολο το διαστημα που θα εισαι ανθυποπλοιαρχος.
> Κ επιτελους ας διαβασετε ολοι οσοι θα μπειτε στις σχολες κ ας ακολουθησετε την συμβουλη μου να κουβαλησετε μαζι με το λαπτοπ σας κ ενα βιβλιο ναυτιλιας,ΔΚΑΣ κ Ναυτικης Τεχνης......


Όποιος θέλει να ακολουθήσει τις συμβουλές του Chiefmate μπορεί να πάρει κάποια βιβλία σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή (οι ναυτιλίες Α και Β τόμος υπάρχουν) από εδώ http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontof...c=687&cnode=81. Ο ΔΚΑΣ στα αγγλικά υπάρχει εδώ http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/mwv/navrules/download.htm (κα με τους κανόνες για ταεσωτερικά ύδατα των ΗΠΑ όπως ο μεγάλες λίμνες αν τύχει κανα μπάρκο προς τα εκεί). Κάπου θα χωρέσουν ανάμεσα στις ταινίες στο σκληρό δίσκο.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Τωρα για φορτοεκφορτωση καλο ειναι να μαθεις τους χωρους φορτιου του βαποριου αφου θες να πας σε γκαζαδικο,τις γραμμες,τα valve,αλλα να μην δωσεις βαση εκει. Προέχει η γεφυρα γιατι με αυτην θα ασχολεισαι ολη μέρα.


Επειδή δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει όλη την κουβέντα,,έχεις πιάσει γραμματικός σε γκαζάδικο;

----------


## ChiefMate

> Επειδή δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει όλη την κουβέντα,,έχεις πιάσει γραμματικός σε γκαζάδικο;



Oxi,alla ayto paizei rolo sta parapanw anaferomena;

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Oxi,alla ayto paizei rolo sta parapanw anaferomena;


Σε τι βαπόρια δουλεύεις;

----------


## ChiefMate

> Σε τι βαπόρια δουλεύεις;


 
Cape size....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChiefMate
> 
> 
> Για ολους εμας ενας Δοκιμος που ενδιαφερεται ειναι χαρα στο βαπορι,κ επισης βοηθεια....
> Οποιοσδηποτε θα σε δει οτι ενδιαφερεσαι θα σου δειξει οτι ξερει κ οτι μπορεις να καταλαβεις.
> Λεω οτι μπορεις να καταλαβεις γιατι με ενα εξαμηνο στην σχολη δεν μπορεις να μαθεις τα παντα....
> Θα μαθεις πεντε πραματα αλλα θα τα μαθεις καλα.
> Η γεφυρα ειναι ανοιχτη παντα,αμα εχεις την διαθεση καθε απογευμα μετα τις 7-8 ενα διωρακι να το περνας πανω,θα παρεις πολλα...
> Ακομα κ κουβεντα που θα πιανεις με τον Ανθυποπλοιαρχο,ολο κ κατι θα παιρνεις.
> ...


Update στην παραπάνω σελίδα του ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη έχουν ανέβει και το βιβλίο ναυτικής τέχνης και ΔΚΑΣ αλλά και βιβλία ΜΕΚ για τους μηχανικούς, όπως και τα ΚΕΠ ίσως είναι χρήσιμο να τα κατεβάσει κάποιος ώστε να είναι προετοιμασμένος.
Roger Rabbit άξιζε τίποτα το αγγλικό βιβλίο ναυτικής τέχνης;

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Roger Rabbit άξιζε τίποτα το αγγλικό βιβλίο ναυτικής τέχνης;


Και βέβαια, 10 φορές καλύτερο απο τα ελληνικά!
Το χρησιμοποίησα για να συμπληρώσω 2-3 ερωτήσεις στο ΚΕΠ που δεν τις έβρισκα..
Να σαι καλά Παναγιώτη!!

----------


## georgecpt

paidia thelo na sas kano mia erotisi

pos einai i sinthikes gia enan pou kanei to proto ekpaideutiko taxidi kai einai ploiarxos??
ti kanei mesa sto vapori??
exo akousei oti kathetai mono 4 ores stin gefira kai meta den kanei tipota
auto alitheuei ?? i einai mono fimes 

sas euxaristo poli!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

@georgecpt Ρίξε μια ματιά στις προηγούμενες σελίδες...

Το αγγλικό βιβλίο ναυτικής τέχνης σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή αν το χρειάζεται και κανένας άλλος ας μου στείλει pm και κάποιο email με χωρητικότητα πάνω από 12 Mb.

Αν κάποιος θέλει να πάρει μαζί του και άλλα βιβλία σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή μπορεί να κατεβάσει: 
από εδώ http://www.nga.mil/portal/site/marit...c24fd73927a759το The American Practical Navigator, αμερικάνικο βιβλίο ναυτιλίας που από αυτό προέρχονται πολλά σχήματα και πίνακες (πίνακες Bowditch) του βιβλίου ναυτιλίας των ΑΕΝ.

από εδώ http://www.nga.mil/portal/site/marit...c24fd73927a759 το Διεθνή Κώδικα Σημάτων.

----------


## Pavliaris

> paidia thelo na sas kano mia erotisi
> 
> pos einai i sinthikes gia enan pou kanei to proto ekpaideutiko taxidi kai einai ploiarxos??
> ti kanei mesa sto vapori??
> exo akousei oti kathetai mono 4 ores stin gefira kai meta den kanei tipota
> auto alitheuei ?? i einai mono fimes 
> 
> sas euxaristo poli!!


Δεν κανεις μονο 4 ωρες βαρδια στην γεφυρα... εχεις κι 4ωρες βαρδια στην  κουβερτα. και καποιες φορες και καμια υπερωρια.

----------


## georgecpt

σε ευχαριστω πολλη παναγιωτη για την βοηθεια σου...με το ηλ.βιβλιο..καλες θαλασσες !!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> paidia thelo na sas kano mia erotisi
> 
> pos einai i sinthikes gia enan pou kanei to proto ekpaideutiko taxidi kai einai ploiarxos??
> ti kanei mesa sto vapori??
> exo akousei oti kathetai mono 4 ores stin gefira kai meta den kanei tipota
> auto alitheuei ?? i einai mono fimes 
> 
> sas euxaristo poli!!



Οι συνθήκες μέσα στο βαπόρι είναι άψογες, είστε όλοι σαν οικογένεια.
Θα κάνεις όλες τις δουλειές που υπάρχουν, απο τις πιο απλές δηλαδή σκουπίσματα-καθαρίσματα έως τις πιο σοβαρές όπως πορείες στο χάρτη ή ακόμα αν είσαι ικανός και υπο την επίβλεψη του υπ/ρχου μπορείς κατα τα operation να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα όπως να στριπάρεις τη σαβούρα και άλλα πολλά.. :Cool: 
Όταν θα έρθει η ώρα να κάνεις τέτοια πράγματα θα αισθανθείς βασιλιάς, για αυτό να είσαι φιλομαθής και δεν εννοώ να είσαι όλη την ώρα με τα βιβλία στο χέρι αλλά να ρωτάς συνέχεια, τα πάντα, οτι δηλαδή ακούς ακόμα και σε συζητήσεις και δε καταλαβαίνεις έστω και μια λέξη να τη ρωτάς.

Με τον καιρό θα δείς οτι θα σου εμπιστεύονται σοβαρές δουλειές και θα σε υπολογίζουν για όλα.
Εγώ φίλε η μόνη συμβουλή που μπορώ να σου δώσω είναι να δώσεις πολύ προσοχή αν πας σε δεξαμενόπλοιο, στους χώρους του φορτίου, τις γραμμές, τις αντλίες και σε όλα τα της κουβέρτας.
Στη γέφυρα θες δε θες δεν θα υπάρχει μέρα που να μη πας για 4ωρο διότι δε σταματάει το βαπόρι τις Κυριακές ή τις Αργίες.  :Razz:  , οπότε θα μάθεις όλα όσα εσύ θέλεις, δηλαδή απο εσένα εξαρτάται πόσα θα μάθεις απο το ταξίδι και μόνο.!

Η βάρδιες που έκανα εγώ για παράδειγμα ήταν 8-12 κουβέρτα και 4-8 Γέφυρα.
Α! Και κάτι άλλο, οτι μαλακί@ και να κάνεις να το πείς αμέσως και μη το κρύψεις..να είσαι σιγούρος οτι θα σου πουν μπράβο και σου εξηγήσουν το σωστό.

Αλλά όλα αυτά εξαρτώνται φίλε απο τον κόσμο που θα βρείς μέσα και να κυρίως απο εσένα..

Σε οτι άλλο θέλεις σχετικά με το ταξίδι με χαρά μου να σε βοηθήσω!

----------


## haytek

roger αρχικά μπράβο σου που κάθεσαι και ασχολείσαι με τους προβληματισμούς των πρωτοετών..προσωπικά το εκτιμώ απεριόριστα γιατί δίνω έμφαση σε κάθε λέξη που προείπες..
εγώ θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο..
Από τα όσα γνωρίζω υπάρχει ένας μέγιστος αριθμός κιλών που πρέπει να μην υπερβαίνουν οι βαλίτσες σου..Ποιος είναι αυτός?
Επίσης,σίγουρα σε μια βαλίτσα θα βάλεις τα ρούχα σου και τα προσωπικά σου και στην άλλη το λάπτοπ..Εξοπλισμό που θα πρέπει να έχεις στο βαπόρι στον παρέχουν σε αυτό ή τον αγοράζεις μόνο σου?(πχ φόρμα εργασίας)
Τι άλλο εκτός απο τα προαναφερθέντα θα χρειαστώ σίγουρα? :Confused:

----------


## georgecpt

> Οι συνθήκες μέσα στο βαπόρι είναι άψογες, είστε όλοι σαν οικογένεια.
> Θα κάνεις όλες τις δουλειές που υπάρχουν, απο τις πιο απλές δηλαδή σκουπίσματα-καθαρίσματα έως τις πιο σοβαρές όπως πορείες στο χάρτη ή ακόμα αν είσαι ικανός και υπο την επίβλεψη του υπ/ρχου μπορείς κατα τα operation να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα όπως να στριπάρεις τη σαβούρα και άλλα πολλά..
> Όταν θα έρθει η ώρα να κάνεις τέτοια πράγματα θα αισθανθείς βασιλιάς, για αυτό να είσαι φιλομαθής και δεν εννοώ να είσαι όλη την ώρα με τα βιβλία στο χέρι αλλά να ρωτάς συνέχεια, τα πάντα, οτι δηλαδή ακούς ακόμα και σε συζητήσεις και δε καταλαβαίνεις έστω και μια λέξη να τη ρωτάς.
> 
> Με τον καιρό θα δείς οτι θα σου εμπιστεύονται σοβαρές δουλειές και θα σε υπολογίζουν για όλα.
> Εγώ φίλε η μόνη συμβουλή που μπορώ να σου δώσω είναι να δώσεις πολύ προσοχή αν πας σε δεξαμενόπλοιο, στους χώρους του φορτίου, τις γραμμές, τις αντλίες και σε όλα τα της κουβέρτας.
> Στη γέφυρα θες δε θες δεν θα υπάρχει μέρα που να μη πας για 4ωρο διότι δε σταματάει το βαπόρι τις Κυριακές ή τις Αργίες.  , οπότε θα μάθεις όλα όσα εσύ θέλεις, δηλαδή απο εσένα εξαρτάται πόσα θα μάθεις απο το ταξίδι και μόνο.!
> 
> Η βάρδιες που έκανα εγώ για παράδειγμα ήταν 8-12 κουβέρτα και 4-8 Γέφυρα.
> ...


θελω να ρωτησω ακομη πως γινεται η επιλογη του πλοιου οπου θα παω να κανω το εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι
γινεται απο εμενα τον ιδιο η απο την σχολη που σπουδαζω
π.χ εγω σαν εταιρεια που θελω να παω για εκπαιδευτικο ειναι η arcadia και η Τ.Ε.Ν. μπορω να παω σε μια απο αυτες η οχι

σε ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Από τα όσα γνωρίζω υπάρχει ένας μέγιστος αριθμός κιλών που πρέπει να μην υπερβαίνουν οι βαλίτσες σου..Ποιος είναι αυτός?
> Επίσης,σίγουρα σε μια βαλίτσα θα βάλεις τα ρούχα σου και τα προσωπικά σου και στην άλλη το λάπτοπ..Εξοπλισμό που θα πρέπει να έχεις στο βαπόρι στον παρέχουν σε αυτό ή τον αγοράζεις μόνο σου?(πχ φόρμα εργασίας)
> Τι άλλο εκτός απο τα προαναφερθέντα θα χρειαστώ σίγουρα?


Μην ανησυχείς για αυτό, για τους ναυτικούς νομίζω είναι αρκετό το όριο του βάρους, νομίζω κάπου 30-40 κιλά.
Τον εξοπλισμό θα τον βρεις στο βαπόρι. :Smile: 




> θελω να ρωτησω ακομη πως γινεται η επιλογη του πλοιου οπου θα παω να κανω το εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι
> γινεται απο εμενα τον ιδιο η απο την σχολη που σπουδαζω
> π.χ εγω σαν εταιρεια που θελω να παω για εκπαιδευτικο ειναι η arcadia και η Τ.Ε.Ν. μπορω να παω σε μια απο αυτες η οχι
> 
> σε ευχαριστω πολυ...


Εσύ διαλέγεις την εταιρεία που θέλεις να πας αλλά καλό θα είναι να κάνεις αιτήσεις σε παραπάνω απο μία εταιρεία για να είσαι καλυμμένος.

----------


## georgecpt

> Μην ανησυχείς για αυτό, για τους ναυτικούς νομίζω είναι αρκετό το όριο του βάρους, νομίζω κάπου 30-40 κιλά.
> Τον εξοπλισμό θα τον βρεις στο βαπόρι.
> 
> 
> 
> Εσύ διαλέγεις την εταιρεία που θέλεις να πας αλλά καλό θα είναι να κάνεις αιτήσεις σε παραπάνω απο μία εταιρεία για να είσαι καλυμμένος.


δηλαδη εσυ κανεις αιτηση στις εταιρειες και αυτες μπορει να σε δεχτουν μπορει και οχι???

----------


## alkiviadis

> δηλαδη εσυ κανεις αιτηση στις εταιρειες και αυτες μπορει να σε δεχτουν μπορει και οχι???


Ακριβώς....

----------


## ChiefMate

> Οι συνθήκες μέσα στο βαπόρι είναι άψογες, είστε όλοι σαν οικογένεια.
> Θα κάνεις όλες τις δουλειές που υπάρχουν, απο τις πιο απλές δηλαδή σκουπίσματα-καθαρίσματα έως τις πιο σοβαρές όπως πορείες στο χάρτη ή ακόμα αν είσαι ικανός και υπο την επίβλεψη του υπ/ρχου μπορείς κατα τα operation να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα όπως να στριπάρεις τη σαβούρα και άλλα πολλά..
> Όταν θα έρθει η ώρα να κάνεις τέτοια πράγματα θα αισθανθείς βασιλιάς, για αυτό να είσαι φιλομαθής και δεν εννοώ να είσαι όλη την ώρα με τα βιβλία στο χέρι αλλά να ρωτάς συνέχεια, τα πάντα, οτι δηλαδή ακούς ακόμα και σε συζητήσεις και δε καταλαβαίνεις έστω και μια λέξη να τη ρωτάς.
> 
> Με τον καιρό θα δείς οτι θα σου εμπιστεύονται σοβαρές δουλειές και θα σε υπολογίζουν για όλα.
> Εγώ φίλε η μόνη συμβουλή που μπορώ να σου δώσω είναι να δώσεις πολύ προσοχή αν πας σε δεξαμενόπλοιο, στους χώρους του φορτίου, τις γραμμές, τις αντλίες και σε όλα τα της κουβέρτας.
> Στη γέφυρα θες δε θες δεν θα υπάρχει μέρα που να μη πας για 4ωρο διότι δε σταματάει το βαπόρι τις Κυριακές ή τις Αργίες.  , οπότε θα μάθεις όλα όσα εσύ θέλεις, δηλαδή απο εσένα εξαρτάται πόσα θα μάθεις απο το ταξίδι και μόνο.!
> 
> Η βάρδιες που έκανα εγώ για παράδειγμα ήταν 8-12 κουβέρτα και 4-8 Γέφυρα.
> ...


 


Φιλε μου,ποση υπηρεσια εχεις σε βαπορια??

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Φιλε μου,ποση υπηρεσια εχεις σε βαπορια??


Ένα εξάμηνο περίπου

----------


## ChiefMate

> Ένα εξάμηνο περίπου


 

Ακριβως,
Θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησω σε πολλα απο αυτα που λες στο παλικαρι που ξεκιναει τωρα την σταδιοδρομια του...

Θα δεις κ εσυ ο ιδιος,αποκτωντας εμπειρια,πως αργοτερα θα αναθεωρησεις αποψη σε πολλα απο τα παραπανω!
Δεν θα σου αναφερω τα σημεια που διαφωνω δημοσια,σε μια συναντηση θα στα αναλυσω απο κοντα!
Μου αρεσει ο ενθουσιασμος που εχεις,αλλα να ξερεις πως ολα τα βαπορια δεν ειναι ιδια κ δεν συνανταμε τις ιδιες συνθηκες!

----------


## Eng

> Ακριβως,
> Θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησω σε πολλα απο αυτα που λες στο παλικαρι που ξεκιναει τωρα την σταδιοδρομια του...
> 
> Θα δεις κ εσυ ο ιδιος,αποκτωντας εμπειρια,πως αργοτερα θα αναθεωρησεις αποψη σε πολλα απο τα παραπανω!
> Δεν θα σου αναφερω τα σημεια που διαφωνω δημοσια,σε μια συναντηση θα στα αναλυσω απο κοντα!
> Μου αρεσει ο ενθουσιασμος που εχεις,αλλα να ξερεις πως ολα τα βαπορια δεν ειναι ιδια κ δεν συνανταμε τις ιδιες συνθηκες!


Και γω απο την μερια μου, χωρισ να εχω ναυτικη υπηρεσια σε βαπορι μιας εφτασα μεχρι 3ος Μηχανικος, μπορω να πω εναν για τον προλαλισαντα...
Ακουστε................
Και θελετε και μια δημοσια συμβουλή?? 
Αν θελετε να μαθεται κατι πιο μπροστα απο το δρομο σας, να ρωτησετε αυτον που εχει φτασει στο τελοσ του καιοχι καποιον που ακομα..προχωρει.
Chief, ο λογος πηγαινει σε σενα!

----------


## cruiser

> Οι συνθήκες μέσα στο βαπόρι είναι άψογες, είστε όλοι σαν οικογένεια.
> Θα κάνεις όλες τις δουλειές που υπάρχουν, απο τις πιο απλές δηλαδή σκουπίσματα-καθαρίσματα έως τις πιο σοβαρές όπως πορείες στο χάρτη ή ακόμα αν είσαι ικανός και υπο την επίβλεψη του υπ/ρχου μπορείς κατα τα operation να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα όπως να στριπάρεις τη σαβούρα και άλλα πολλά..
> Όταν θα έρθει η ώρα να κάνεις τέτοια πράγματα θα αισθανθείς βασιλιάς, για αυτό να είσαι φιλομαθής και δεν εννοώ να είσαι όλη την ώρα με τα βιβλία στο χέρι αλλά να ρωτάς συνέχεια, τα πάντα, οτι δηλαδή ακούς ακόμα και σε συζητήσεις και δε καταλαβαίνεις έστω και μια λέξη να τη ρωτάς.
> 
> Με τον καιρό θα δείς οτι θα σου εμπιστεύονται σοβαρές δουλειές και θα σε υπολογίζουν για όλα.
> Εγώ φίλε η μόνη συμβουλή που μπορώ να σου δώσω είναι να δώσεις πολύ προσοχή αν πας σε δεξαμενόπλοιο, στους χώρους του φορτίου, τις γραμμές, τις αντλίες και σε όλα τα της κουβέρτας.
> Στη γέφυρα θες δε θες δεν θα υπάρχει μέρα που να μη πας για 4ωρο διότι δε σταματάει το βαπόρι τις Κυριακές ή τις Αργίες.  , οπότε θα μάθεις όλα όσα εσύ θέλεις, δηλαδή απο εσένα εξαρτάται πόσα θα μάθεις απο το ταξίδι και μόνο.!
> 
> Η βάρδιες που έκανα εγώ για παράδειγμα ήταν 8-12 κουβέρτα και 4-8 Γέφυρα.
> ...


 Πολυ σωστες οι συμβουλες του Roger Rabit και κατι επιπλεον επειδη το βαπορι ειναι μια κληστη κοινωνια για να σε σεβαστουν παιζει ρολο και η εν γενη συμπεριφορα σου μεσα στο βαπορι μην ξεχνας οτι εισαι 24 ωρες στον ιδιο χωρο με τα ιδια ατομα το να εισαι ναυτικος δεν ειναι μονο επαγγελμα ειναι και τροπος ζωης.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Αν θελετε να μαθεται κατι πιο μπροστα απο το δρομο σας, να ρωτησετε αυτον που εχει φτασει στο τελοσ του και οχι καποιον που ακομα..προχωρει.


Στο επάγγελμά μας το τέλος δηλαδή τι είναι;
Ρε παιδιά εγώ για τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια μιλάω!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Στο επάγγελμά μας το τέλος δηλαδή τι είναι;
> Ρε παιδιά εγώ για τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια μιλάω!


Φιλε Roger ενας καπετανιος η ενας μηχανικος  50 η 55 χρονων απο που ξεκινησε?
απο αυτους εχεις να μαθεις γιατι και αυτοι απο εκει περασανε!*δεν ξεφυτρωσανε στο ανωτερο αξιωμα...*
αυτοι ειναι κοντα στο τελος της καριερας τους και αυτοι μπορουν να δωσουν τις καταλληλες συμβουλες.
βεβαιως και ειδες καποια πραγματα σε 6 μηνες αλλα ειναι ελαχιστα μπρος σε αυτα που θα δεις στα επομενα χρονια της καριερας σου.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Και γω απο την μερια μου, χωρισ να εχω ναυτικη υπηρεσια σε βαπορι μιας εφτασα μεχρι 3ος Μηχανικος, μπορω να πω εναν για τον προλαλισαντα...
> Ακουστε................
> Και θελετε και μια δημοσια συμβουλή?? 
> Αν θελετε να μαθεται κατι πιο μπροστα απο το δρομο σας, να ρωτησετε αυτον που εχει φτασει στο τελοσ του καιοχι καποιον που ακομα..προχωρει.
> Chief, ο λογος πηγαινει σε σενα!


Γιωργο συμφωνουμε απολυτα οπως παντα.....

----------


## Eng

Αν και οι δυο φιλοι μου απαντησαν αψογα, θα πω μονο ενα...
Με ρωτησες ποιο ειναι το τελος..
Θα σου απαντησω ως εξης, το τελος ειναι προσωπικο στον καθενα, για αλλον ειναι να βγαλει δυο δεκαρες παραπάνω, για άλλον να γινει αυτο που απο μικρος ονειρευοταν.
Για μενα λοιπον τελος ειναι..να φτασεις και να αγγιξεις το ονειρο σου και να φτασεις σε ενα σημειο μετα απο χρονια και να γυρισεις και να πεις, "_Εκανα στη ζωη μου αυτο που παντα ονειρευομουν..."_ Και αν αυτο θεωρειται ποιητικο τοτε να το φερω πιο χειροπιαστο..να ξερεις και να βιωνεις πως αυτο που κανεις την καθε στιγμη σε φερνει πιο κοντα στο ονειρο σου.
Και αν καποτε γινει και αγγιξεις το ονειρο σου..τοτε οπως ειπε και ο Κιπλινγκ..Εγινες Αντρας παιδι μου"
Και αυτη λοιπον ειναι η ευχη μου για ολους τους νεους...!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Εμένα φίλοι μου άρεσε η απάντηση του RogerRabbit!Αυτή είναι μια απάντηση ενός δοκίμου ,που μέσα από τα δικά του μάτια ,είδε και γνώρισε την δουλειά και την βάρδια στο βαπόρι .Μέσα από τις δικές του ανησυχίες και απορίες που πιθανόν είχε πριν μπει σε βαπόρι ,προσπαθεί να απαντήσει σε άλλα παιδιά που θα ακολουθήσουν . 
¶λλωστε η ερώτηση ήταν αυτή :
_pos einai i sinthikes gia enan pou kanei to proto ekpaideutiko taxidi kai einai ploiarxos??_
_Είναι όμορφο, όπως σωστά παρατήρησε και ο_ _Chief__Mate_ _ο ενθουσιασμός που έχει ο φίλος μας ._
Και κάτι ακόμη ! την πρώτη φορά σε οτιδήποτε, ο κάθε ένας την βιώνει διαφορετικά !

----------


## Natsios

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με το Μαστροκώστα και ας στεναχωρήσω τα φιλαράκια μου :Wink: . Οι εμπειρίες αποκτούνται απο τα βιώματα του καθενώς και ειναι φυσικό οι εμπειρίες των πιο παλιών να είναι και πιο πλούσιες απο αυτές του νέου. Σκαλοπάτι σκαλοπάτι θα ανέβει και ο νέος αφού γνωρίσει στη πορεία του επιτυχίες, αποτυχίες, αναγνωρισιμότητα, σφαλιάρες κτλ κτλ Είναι επίσης φυσιολογικό να αντιμετοπίζονται διαφορετικά οι εκάστοτε καταστάσεις απο τον καθένα αφού διαφορετικά φαίνονται αυτές στα μάτια του καθενώς. Για ενα νέο όλα φαίνονται εντυπωσιακά, μεγαλειώδη. Για τον παλιό έχουν γίνει ψιλορουτίνα.
Ολα αυτά βέβαια εξαρτώνται και απο το χαρακτήρα του καθενώς. Για τον ενθουσιώδη νεο Roger ακόμη και τα σκουπίσματα και οι αγγαρίες στο πλοιο περιγράφτηκαν με περιφάνεια. Για άλλους θα περιγράφονταν με μπινελίκια.

----------


## Eng

Να πω κατι, αν μου επιτρεπετε? 
Ναι σιγουρα ισχυουν αυτα που ειπε ο φιλος μου ο Νατσιος αλλά και ο Μαστροκωστας. Μπορεις να μεινεις σε μια εμπειρια του R.Rabbit που ανηκουν στη μερια των ευχαριστων, ομως θα μπορουσε να ηταν και μια ενος Χ φιλου που να ελεγε πως ηταν χαλια και μαλιστα αν μιλουσατε τωρα με τον Μαστροπαναγο θα σας ελεγε πως ειναι απλα Χαλια. Ετσι μου ειπε επακριβως. Οποτε θεωρω πως το καλυτερο για απαντηση στην ερωτηση



> _pos einai i sinthikes gia enan pou kanei to proto ekpaideutiko taxidi kai einai ploiarxos??_


οτι θεωρω (προσωπικα) σωστο να απαντησει καποιος ουτε μεσα απο τη "Καλη" πλευρα ουτε ομως και απο την "κακη". Θα πρεπει να επικεντρωθει στο παθος και στο ονειρο του νεου, στο να εμφυσιξει την ελπιδα (γιατι απλα γνωριζει ποσο μανικι ειναι η..πρωτη φορα) και καθε φορα που του βγουν αισθηματα αγανακτησης ή ακομα και αποτυχιας και αδυναμιας, εκει να του δωσεις τη βοηθεια και δεν ειναι αλλη απο το να πιαστει απο το ιδιο του το Ονειρο και αυτο θα του δωσει την Ελπιδα και την Επιμονη. Μεσα εκει εισαι Εσυ και ο Εαυτος σου και πρεπει να αντλει ο καθενας δυναμη απ τον αλλον.
Ετσι λοιπον, ειναι οι συνθηκες ειναι και Καλες και Ασχημες αλλα σιγουρα θα ειναι *Έντονες.* Και στα Καλα ολα πανε καλα, αλλα στα χειροτερα?? Σε εκεινες τις βραδιες που διασχιζεις τον Ωκεανο και σε επισκεπτεται η Θλιψη? η Θλιψη για τους δικους σου, το τελευταιο φιλι της κοπελας σου, οι στιγμες που κανατε για τελευταια φορα ερωτα πριν αποχωριστειτε...
Τι κανεις τοτε? Πως θα ξεπερασεις αυτο το σημειο? Πινοντας? Μεθώντας? Εμεις λεγαμε..με μια ωραια ζεμπεκια με τους αλλους Ελληνες στο Καπνιστηριο. Ομως οταν αυτο αποτελειται απο Φιλιππινους και Ρωσους? Τοτε πως το ξεπερνας? 
Μονο με τον Εαυτο σου και ο Εαυτο σου θα αντλισει δυναμη απο το Ονειρο σου..
Και κλείνω με τα λόγια ενος Δασκαλου...
"Λυπησου αυτους που δεν Ονειρευονται.."
Ν.Καββαδιας

----------


## ChiefMate

Ετσι ακριβως!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ok, απλά ήθελα να απαντήσω στο παιδί απο τη καλή πλευρά..
Και μη ξεχνάς οτι πέρυσι ο Πάνος ήταν σε ολοκαίνουργιο βαπόρι και με καλό κόσμο και κάποιος άλλος δόκιμος ήταν στη θέση που βρίσκεται αυτός τώρα.
Έτσι είναι αυτά άλλα ταξίδια καλά και άλλα καλύτερα, έτσι δεν είναι;
¶λλωστε γκαζάδικα ήθελε  :Razz: 

Τέλος πάντων, ο φίλος ρώτησε για το εκπαιδευτικό και του είπα τις ''καλές'' καταστάσεις..Αν θέλει να του πω για τα άσχημα εδώ είμαι

----------


## mastrokostas

Με τον Πανάγο μίλησα χτες βράδυ ,καθώς περνούσαν από Ορμουζ φορτωμένοι για Ιαπωνία .Χαιρετισμούς μου είπε να δώσω σε όλους σας !

----------


## Γ΄ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ

kalimera ina. se sunxerw gia tin epilogi sou na mpeis stin megali oikogenia ton nautikwn, alla tha ithela na sou pw oti einai polu duskoles oi sunthikes kai uparxoun polloi pou theloun na ekmetaleutoun katastaseis mesa sta ploia. oi kaluteres etairies einai minerva.anangel,maran.costamare oles oi alles einai apla gia klamata. a kai i arkadia.

----------


## ChiefMate

> kalimera ina. se sunxerw gia tin epilogi sou na mpeis stin megali oikogenia ton nautikwn, alla tha ithela na sou pw oti einai polu duskoles oi sunthikes kai uparxoun polloi pou theloun na ekmetaleutoun katastaseis mesa sta ploia. oi kaluteres etairies einai minerva.anangel,maran.costamare oles oi alles einai apla gia klamata. a kai i arkadia.


Συναδελφε υπαρχουν κ αλλες που ισως δεν εχεις ακουστα...
Πολλα βαπορια δεν σημαινει παντα κ καλη εταιρεια!!
Τα ελληνικα επιπεδα οσων αφορα τις εταιρειες ειναι πανω κατω τα ιδια,πλην εξαιρεσεων.
Γιατι αν μιλησουμε για κολοσους οπως K-Line,NYK,OSK απλα ειμαστε χροοοοοονιααα πισω....

----------


## Eng

> *Roger Rabbit:* Τέλος πάντων, ο φίλος ρώτησε για το εκπαιδευτικό και του είπα τις ''καλές'' καταστάσεις..Αν θέλει να του πω για τα άσχημα εδώ είμαι


Δεν εννοώ αυτο το πραγμα. Εγω απλα ανεφερα πως θεωρω - προσωπικα - σωστο πως δεν χρειαζεται ουτε να κολλάμε στη Καλή ουτε στη Κακή πλευρα. Για ενα νεο, δεν θεωρω πως θα τον βοηθούσαν ειτε η μια ειτε η αλλη πλευρα. Θεωρω πως πρεπει να του δώσουμε κατι άλλο ποιο ισχυρο απο το..ζευγος των αντιθετων.. Αυτη ειναι η θεση μου.




> *Γ΄ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ:* oi kaluteres etairies einai minerva.anangel,maran.costamare oles oi alles einai apla gia klamata. a kai i arkadia.


Καλησπερα Τριτε, καλωσηρθεσ στην παρεα μας. Κατα μια εννοια εχουμε και τον ιδιο βαθμο. Να κανω μια παρατηρισουλα, θεωρω πως δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο ενας τετοιος σχολιασμος γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις ποιες ειναι οι πεποιθησεις ή τα βιωματα του άλλου απο καποια ή σε κάποια εταιρια. Κάθε εταιρια είναι καλή ή κακή ανάλογα στο ατομο που περιγραφει την ιστορια της.
Ευχομαι καλη σταδιοδρομια στο επαγγελμα και καλες θαλασσες οπου κι αν βρεθεις.

Επίσης κατι άλλο.. Καλησπέρα chief πως παμε σημερα? Εξοδου εξόδου ή μας εχουν φαει τα πλυσιματα..???  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Να εισαι καλα και χαιρομαι να διαβαζω τους σχολιασμους σου!!

Τελος, θελω να ευχηθω στον αγαπημενο μου φιλο, Μαστροπαναγο, καλη συνεχεια και καλές θαλασσες στη ροτα του. Να ειναι παντα καλά και ο Αγιος στη Πλωρη ρους (και όλων των Βαποριων).

----------


## unibomb

Παιδια χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας!
Ειμαι στην ΑΕΝ Ασπροπυργου-Πλοιαρχων.Ειχα τελειωσει το Α' Εξαμηνο το προηγουμενο ετος,περασα ολα τα μαθηματα,αλλα δεν εφυγα για το εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι λογω οικογενειακου προβληματος.Μιλησα με τη γραμματεια και μου ειπαν απο κει οτι μπορω να φυγω τον φλεβαρη με του καινουργιους πρωτοετης για το ταξιδι κανονικα.
Ομως ειδα και αλλους πρωτοετης δικους μου που δεν εφυγαν και αυτοι για δικους τους λογους,περασαν και αυτοι τα μαθηματα,αλλα ξανακανουν το α εξαμηνο απο την αρχη.
Μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν οντως μπορω να φυγω για ταξιδι οποτε βρω εταιρεια πλεον ή εχασα και αυτο το ετος;
Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τον χρονο σας!!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Η σχολή φίλε έχει ξεκινήσει εδώ και μια βδομάδα, μη χάνεις χρόνο και πήγαινε να ρωτήσεις στην γραμματεία ή στον υποδιευθυντή.!

----------


## ChiefMate

Επίσης κατι άλλο.. Καλησπέρα chief πως παμε σημερα? Εξοδου εξόδου ή μας εχουν φαει τα πλυσιματα..???  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Να εισαι καλα και χαιρομαι να διαβαζω τους σχολιασμους σου!!


Καλως τον!
Εχουμε τραβηγματα με τα αμπαρια,θελουν να τα κοψουν οι Αργεντινοι αλλα με μερικες μπυρες εγινε η δουλεια!

----------


## Natsios

> Καλως τον!
> Εχουμε τραβηγματα με τα αμπαρια,θελουν να τα κοψουν οι Αργεντινοι αλλα με μερικες μπυρες εγινε η δουλεια!


Chief σιγουρα μερικες μπυρες μονο φτασανε? Δεν μπηκε το χερι καθολου στη τσεπη?

----------


## Eng

Ρε συ Νατσιε, γιατι τωρα τα βγαζεις ολα στη φορα..??
Αφου ειχα 10 λεπτα τους επιθεωρητες στην αυστραλεζικη...
Τι νομιζεις πως καναμε εκει????  :Very Happy: 
Ο Chief ειχε αναλαβει το..καλωσόρισμα...!!

----------


## ChiefMate

Χαχχχααααα!!!Ετσι..... :Wink:

----------


## Natsios

> Ρε συ Νατσιε, γιατι τωρα τα βγαζεις ολα στη φορα..??
> Αφου ειχα 10 λεπτα τους επιθεωρητες στην αυστραλεζικη...
> Τι νομιζεις πως καναμε εκει???? 
> Ο Chief ειχε αναλαβει το..καλωσόρισμα...!!


A ρε Arentina! Θα τα πουμε, θα τα πουμε, αλλου ομως γιατι εδω ειμαστε εκτως θεματος

----------


## ChiefMate

> A ρε Arentina! Θα τα πουμε, θα τα πουμε, αλλου ομως γιατι εδω ειμαστε εκτως θεματος



Εχουμε instructions για δυο λιμανια....
San Lorenzo κ Bahia Blanca!
Παμε σε αλλο θεμα την συνεχεια...

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Εχουμε instructions για δυο λιμανια....
> San Lorenzo κ Bahia Blanca!
> Παμε σε αλλο θεμα την συνεχεια...


7-8 ωρες ως την RECALADA και παμε για κατω!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Πάντως ανεξαρτητα απο τα παραπάνω, αν και αυτα ειναι μερος της θαλασσας και της ζωης του ναυτικου, θεωρω πως οι νεοι στα εκπαιδευτικα τους ταξιδια θα πρεπει να δωσουν full προσοχη στη δουλεια τους. Αλλα πάνω απο ολα ειναι και μια ευκαιρια να συζητησουν με τον ευατο τους και να αποφασισουν αν τελικα η θαλασσα αλλα και η δουλεια στη θαλασσα ειναι αυτο που θελουν. 
Και εδω ειναι για μενα το πιο δυσκολο αλλα και απαραιτητο κοματι στα εκπαιδευτικα ταξιδια. Κανεις δεν προκειται να σου πει λυσε τη Fuel Injector Pump ή βγαλε πορεια για τη Σιγκαμπουρη. Οι δουλειες ειναι καθαρα να συνηθισεις τη ζωη του βαποριου ή οπως μου αρεσει πολυ η εκφραση.. to comply with life in Sea.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Οι δουλειες ειναι καθαρα να συνηθισεις τη ζωη του βαποριου ή οπως μου αρεσει πολυ η εκφραση.. to comply with life in Sea.


Μεγαααααααλο λάθος.

----------


## nickparalia1

Παιδες για να παω να κανω αιτηση ναυτολογησης στην εταιρεια θα πρεπει πρωτα να εχω εκδοσει το φυλλαδιο και να εχω ασφαλεστει στο νατ η μπορω να τα κανω αυτα  μεχρι να φυγω στο βαπορι? ααα και κατι
 αλλο ο δοκιμος αξιωματικος Ε.Ν. πως ειναι στα αγγλικα?

----------


## ChiefMate

> Παιδες για να παω να κανω αιτηση ναυτολογησης στην εταιρεια θα πρεπει πρωτα να εχω εκδοσει το φυλλαδιο και να εχω ασφαλεστει στο νατ η μπορω να τα κανω αυτα μεχρι να φυγω στο βαπορι? ααα και κατι
> αλλο ο δοκιμος αξιωματικος Ε.Ν. πως ειναι στα αγγλικα?


 
Οπου κ να πας χωρις φυλλαδιο δεν προκειται να σε παρουν,διοτι ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα που σου ζητηνε,κ θα χτυπησει ασχημα αν απαντησεις τωρα το βγαζω....
Οποτε κανε οτι πρεπει κ μερικες μερες πριν το βγαλεις ξεκινα την αναζητηση!

Ο δοκιμος στα αγγλικα λεγεται Apprentice Officer της κουβερτας, Apprentice Engineer της Μηχανης.
Επισης υπαρχει κ η ονομασια Deck Cadet που προερχεται απο την Αγγλικη βαρια κ καθημερινη διαλεκτο κ αναφερεται στον Δοκιμο με την εννοια του Εκπαιδευομενου.....

Μια φορα ηρθε ενας Φιλιπινεζος που εψαχνε τον Δοκιμο κ μου λεει:
Chief,where is Apprentice Master????
Αρα υπαρχει κ αυτος ο χαρακτηρισμος....(Το τελευταιο ειναι 100% λαθος..)

----------


## Eng

> Μια φορα ηρθε ενας Φιλιπινεζος που εψαχνε τον Δοκιμο κ μου λεει:
> Chief,where is Apprentice Master????
> Αρα υπαρχει κ αυτος ο χαρακτηρισμος....(Το τελευταιο ειναι 100% λαθος..)


Επεσες απλά σε..ψώνιο Φιλιππινεζο  :Very Happy: . Πάντως σαν εννοια ειναι ο Deck / Eng. Cadet.
Και βεβαια το φυλάδιο δεν ειναι ιδιαίτερα δυσκολο να το βγαλεις. Απο κει και περα ξεκιναν τα..δυσκολα! 
Καλη αρχη!

----------


## nickparalia1

Metaksi Chandris hellas kai Euronav poia tha epilegate?Kapoios pou 3erei kati gia autes tis etairies as to kata8esei..

----------


## ChiefMate

> Metaksi Chandris hellas kai Euronav poia tha epilegate?Kapoios pou 3erei kati gia autes tis etairies as to kata8esei..



Επειδη εισαι νεος να ξερεις πως κατα βαθος δεν επιλεγουμε εμεις εταιρειες αλλα αυτες εμας......
Kαλα ειναι κ στις δυο,εγω θα κυνηγουσα την Chandris Hellas παντως.

----------


## nickparalia1

Το οτι οι Χιωτες καπετανιοι εινα καπως ιδιοτροποι ισχυει η εχει περασει στο παρελθον?

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Το οτι οι Χιωτες καπετανιοι εινα καπως ιδιοτροποι ισχυει η εχει περασει στο παρελθον?


Ε, εδώ πρέπει να μας απαντήσει κάποιος που έχει κάνει με όλους τους Χιώτες  :Wink:

----------


## Michael

> Το οτι οι Χιωτες καπετανιοι εινα καπως ιδιοτροποι ισχυει η εχει περασει στο παρελθον?


Εάν παλικάρι μου είσαι σωστός και τυπικός στην δουλειά σου και στις διαπροσωπικές σου σχέσεις δεν σε απασχολούν και πολύ οι ιδιοτροπίες του καθενός. 
Βέβαια αν κάποιος είναι θέλει ντε και καλά να σου κάνει την ζωή δύσκολη είτε γιατί έχει τα κόμπλεξ του είτε γιατί απλά ο ίδιος δεν ξέρει πως να κάνει σωστά και τυπικά την δουλειά του και να συμπεριφερθεί όπως αρμόζει στις διαπροσωπικές του σχέσεις τότε δεν πάιζει κανένα απολύτως ρόλο η καταγωγή του.
Ε, ναι οι χιώτες (όπως και ανδριώτες, οπως και οι τάδε, όπως και οι δείνα κ.ο.κ.) είχαν μια παλιά φήμη για τις ιδιοτροπίες τους. Εμένα το πρώτο ταξίδι μου ήταν με Χιώτη καπετάνιο. Ε, ακουλούθησαν και άλλα μπάρκα με άλλους που δεν ήταν ούτε από χίο ούτε από κανένα άλλο νησί ή παραδοσιακό ναυτότοπο και ήταν πολύ πιο ιδιότροποι. Για την ακρίβεια δεν θυμάμαι καμμία ιδιοτροπία από τον πρώτο μου καπετάνιο...
Αν ο καπετάνιος στέκεται καλά στα πόδια του επαγγελματικά, αλλά και σαν προσωπικότητα, όσο ιδιότροπος και να είναι αμά κάνεις σωστά την δουλειά σου δεν σε ενοχλεί καθόλου. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα... Αν όμως είσαι φυγόπονος, πονηρός κτλ ε, τότε κάτι πρέπει να κάνει για να σε βοηθήσει να βελτιωθείς λίγο τόσο για εσένα όσο και για τους άλλους που θα συνεργασθούν μαζί σου στο μέλλον, όσο και για τον ίδιο για να μην του κάνεις καμμία χοντρή κοτσάνα..
Αν όμως ο ανθρώπος έχει ελλείψεις και ανασφάλειες επαγγελματικές και προσωπικές μπορεί να είναι ψευτοιδιότροπος μόνο και μόνο για να καλύψει τα δικά του κενά ή γιατί είναι τόσο ηλίθιος που νομίζει το δικό του λάθος για σωστό και το σωστό που του λές, και τεκμηριωνεις, για λάθος...!
Την εξυπνάδα δε και την πονηριά μπορεί ενίοτε κανείς να την αντιμετωπίσει, η ηλιθιότητα όμως είναι σαν τον... έρωτα, τουτέστιν, "_ανίκητη στην μάχη_"!
Λοιπόν, είτε χιώτης είτε αρειανός, κοίταξε να είσαι εσύ σωστός και τυπικός και έλπιζε να μην είναι αυτός χαζός...!

----------


## Skipper1

> Το οτι οι Χιωτες καπετανιοι εινα καπως ιδιοτροποι ισχυει η εχει περασει στο παρελθον?


Χωρις να ειμαι Χιωτης για να εξηγουμεστε , οι πιο μαγκες καπεταναιοι ειναι οι Χιωτε

----------


## Michael

> Χωρις να ειμαι Χιωτης για να εξηγουμεστε , οι πιο μαγκες καπεταναιοι ειναι οι Χιωτε


Ναι, έχουν το κληρονομικό χάρισμα...! 
Φίλε μου δεν κάνουν τα ράσα τον παπά...!
Αμά δε απλά τα κληρονόμησε χωρίς να κοπιάσει και πολύ για αυτά τότε μάλλον οίηση μπορούν να του προσθέσουν παρά... μαγκιά!

....για μην παρεξηγούμαστε!  :Wink:

----------


## Mad_k

Συμφωνω παρα πολυ με τον Ραμπιτ....τα λεει πολυ σωστα! Απλα καμια φορα ιειδικα στις παλαιοτερες γενιες το να καταγιεσαι απο Χιο Καλυμνο , Ανδρο και γενικα νησία, οπου η ζωη εκει είναι ποιο ''δυσκολη''( κλειστει κοινωνια και γονείκα λανθασμενα προτυπα) π.χ αμα δεν κλεισεις χρονο στο βαπορι δεν εισαι ναυτικος κ.α !!!!! δημιουργουν αυτου τοθ ειδους τα στερεοτυπα στα πλοια. Η λυση ειναι να ξερεις καλα τη δουλεια σου και μια τυπικοτητα στις εργασιεακες σου σχεσεις με ολους. ετσι δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα. Αυτη ειναι η αληθεια. (μιας και λεμε ομως για χιωτες, δεν εχω τιποτα φυσικα με τους ανθρωπους αλλ ειχα πεσει σε ενα καπετανιο, ρε παιδακι τι οικονομια ηταν αυτη στα παντα, μεχρι που καηκε και ενας λαδας απο υδραυλικο λαδι και παει ο γραμματικος να του ριξει αλοιφη και την αρπαζει για να του βαλει με την ακρη του δαχτυλου!!!!! Φυσικα ο συναδελφος ηταν μια εξαιρεση!

----------


## vaggelakhs

Παιδία καλησπέρα σας,

Χαιρετίζω όλα τα μέλη του forum και δίνω τα συγχαρητήρια μου.
Είμαι νέο μέλος όπως βλέπετε και έχω κάποιες απορίες.

Είμαι 20 ετών και ασχολούμαι εδώ και 3 χρόνια με τον χώρο της ναυτιλίας(εφοδιασμοί πλοίων).Ταυτόχρονα είμαι και σπουδαστής ενος ιδιωτικού ΙΕΚ που εδρεύει στον Πειραιά στον τομέα της ναυτιλίας και προσωπικά είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος με το επίπεδο σπουδών & καθηγητών.

Το θέμα μου προς συζήτηση όμως δεν είναι για μένα αλλά είναι για την κοπέλα μου που ευτυχώς ή δυστυχως μπήκε στην Α.Ε.Ν στον Ασπρόπυργο απο την παρότρυνση απο τις φίλες της οι οποίες είχαν ήδη κάνει το πρώτο μπάρκο σε ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΟ καθώς και απο την οικογένεια της που είναι ναυτική.

Τώρα καθώς αναζητάμε -μαζί και εγώ- ενα πλοίο να φύγει  :Very Happy:  ανακαλύπτουμε πως τα κρουαζιερόπλοια είναι ελάχιστα με ελληνική σημαία και οι περισσότεροι ξέρετε ποιά εταιρεία είναι.Το κακό είναι ότι δν έχουμε γερό κονέ στα γραφεία όπως η φίλη της και είναι δύσκολο να μπούμε γιατί απο τις 200+ αιτήσεις θα πάρουν μόνο τα ανήψια , τα παιδία των προισταμένων.Μετά απ'αυτην την "ανακάλυψη" στραφήκαμε στα "ποστάλια" στα οποία μάθαμε απο ανθρώπους με εμπειρία στα ποστάλια ότι θα δει την γέφυρα την πρώτη και την τελευταια μέρα του ταξιδιού τις υπόλοιπες θα κάνει χαμαλοδουλείες - δεν λέω και βέβαια να τις κάνει , αλλά για πλοίαρχος πάει να δεί και λίγο γέφυρα- οπότε απορρίψαμε και αυτό τον τομέα.

Το αμέσως επόμενο βήμα μας ήταν & είναι η στροφή(οχι προς την ποιότητα :Very Happy: ) αλλα στα bunkering τα οποία ειναι πάνω απο 500 κ.ο.χ και έχουν Ελληνικλη σημαία , και εκτελούν εσωτερικές πλόες, εκει είναι και το κώλυμα μου , αν είναι όντως η καλύτερη επιλογή μετα απο τα κρουαζιερόπλοια και τα ποστάλια , και αν όντως θα αποκτήσει μια Α' εμπειρία.Σε αυτο τον τομέα ευτυχώς έχουμε καλές γνωριμίες και με καλές εταιρείες.

Να σας πληροφορήσω ότι καθηγητές απο την σχολή της, της προτείνουν να πάει bunkering γιατι όντως είναι καλά.Αληθευεί άραγε;

Υ.Γ Καθέ πότε (και αν) θα είναι σπίτι της(Πειραιά :Wink: ;;.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και όλες εκ των προτέρων.
vaggelakhs.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

¶στην ρε αδερφέ να φύγει μακριά και εσύ,τι την θες εδώ;;  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Πέρα από τη πλάκα τώρα κοίτα να δεις,
όλα εξαρτώνται απ' το τι θέλει να κάνει μετά η κοπέλα..
Δηλαδή αν θέλει να μάθει πράγματα (γενικό ακούγεται αυτό) τα ποστάλια και τα ''δεξαμενοπλοιάκια του Πειραιά''  :Cool:  είναι απαγορευτικές επιλογές.

Αν τώρα έχει σκοπό να κάνει κάτι άλλο μετά τη σχολή και θέλει απλά να βρεί κάτι για να κάνει τα εκπαιδευτικά, μπορεί να στραφεί σε αυτά που αναφέρεις.Σωστά;
Δεν σου λέω οτι δε θα μάθεις πράγματα σε αυτού του είδους πλοία αλλά δεν συγκρίνεται καν με τη ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία.

Για να μη πολυλογώ, μη σκέφτεστε μόνο το *τώρα*, δηλαδή το πως θα είναι κοντά στο σπίτι της ή κοντά σου!
Κοίτα ένα πράγμα,
στα εκπαιδευτικά δεν έχεις δικαίωμα ή δυνατότητα αν θες καλύτερα, να κάνεις επιλογή για το που θες να πάς, για παράδειγμα και στα ποστάλια να θες να πας ή στα bunkers, μέσω της ποντοπόρου θα πάς.
Δεν ξέρω αν το καταλαβαίνεις αυτό!?

Α, και να είσαι σίγουρος οτι στη σχολή δύσκολα καθηγητής θα αναφέρει τα πλοία που γράφεις παραπάνω  :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Για μενα θα πω πως πρωταρχικο του Νεου Δοκιμου ειναι να εχει στην επιγνωση του πως οταν ανεβει στο βαπορι, να εχει Αυτιά Ορθάνοιχτα και στο μυαλο του ενα πραγμα, να δωσει το 110% των στροφων της M/E! Τωρα αν απο την αρχη καθετε και ασχολειται με το τι σόι καπετανιο ΘΑ συναντησει ή να βάλει σαν κριτήριο (ακουσον ακουσον ρε παιδια..) να ρωταει στον υπευθυνο πληρωματων της εταιριας αν στο καραβι που θα τον βαζαν ο καπετανιος ειναι Χιώτης και αν ειναι ηρεμος. Ξερετε τι του ειπε ο ανθρωπος - επι λεξη? "Αγορι μου, αν δε σου αρεσει μπορεις να ασχοληθεις με τη κομμωτικη". Μα ειναι δυνατον?? Σου προσφερουν δουλεια και καθεσαι να ρωτας τετοια πραγματα? 
Βαλε κατω το κεφαλι (ή μαλλον βαστα ψηλα το κεφαλι σαν Παλικαρι σα ΑΝΤΡΑΣ) και πες στον εαυτο σου πωςοτι και να ειναι εγω θα Σταθώ στα πόδια μου όποις και να ειναι! Εισαι Ναυτικος Εισαι Αντρας!!!!!

----------


## maisvo

Γειά σας...!!!είμαι νέα εδώ αλλά και στη σχολή μου...
Δεν ξέρω αν γράφω σε σωστό σημείο ούτε αν το κάνω σωστά...
Έχω αγχωθεί,με το θέμα του πρώτου ταξιδιού(όχι μονο εγώ αλλά και οι περισσότερες κοπέλες στη σχολή μου),γιατί απο τη σχολή,μας έχουν πει οτι δυσκολα θα βρούμε καράβι για το πρώτο μας ταξίδι...
Ψάχνω για εταιρίες που παίρνουν κοπέλες...
Ενδιαφέρομαι μόνο για ποντοπόρα πλοία...ή κρουαζιερόπλοια
Σας παρακαλώ....help me...!! :Sad:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Ξερετε τι του ειπε ο ανθρωπος - επι λεξη? "Αγορι μου, αν δε σου αρεσει μπορεις να ασχοληθεις με τη κομμωτικη".


Ενώ όλοι οι managers είναι σκληραγωγημένοι μπαρκαρουτσοκαπεταναίοι ε;;;  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Ενώ όλοι οι managers είναι σκληραγωγημένοι μπαρκαρουτσοκαπεταναίοι ε;;;


Οχι ολοι... Αυτος!  :Wink:

----------


## marios.sp

> Γειά σας...!!!είμαι νέα εδώ αλλά και στη σχολή μου...
> Δεν ξέρω αν γράφω σε σωστό σημείο ούτε αν το κάνω σωστά...
> Έχω αγχωθεί,με το θέμα του πρώτου ταξιδιού(όχι μονο εγώ αλλά και οι περισσότερες κοπέλες στη σχολή μου),γιατί απο τη σχολή,μας έχουν πει οτι δυσκολα θα βρούμε καράβι για το πρώτο μας ταξίδι...
> Ψάχνω για εταιρίες που παίρνουν κοπέλες...
> Ενδιαφέρομαι μόνο για ποντοπόρα πλοία...ή κρουαζιερόπλοια
> Σας παρακαλώ....help me...!!


Μαιρη καλως ηρθες και καλη σταδιοδρομια,

Οντως τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα για τις κοπελες.Αρχισε να παιρνεις τηλεφωνα σε ολες τις εταιριες(ζητα απο την γραμματεια να σου δωσει μια λιστα με τις εταιριες)και ρωτα αν περνουν κοπελες.Αν σου απαντησουν θετικα...κυνηγησε τους μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη.Αν τους δειξεις θεληση και προθυμια εχεις  πιθανοτητες.

----------


## YoungCeasar

mia erotisi paidia opeios kserei sigoura na apantisi.
mporo na pao savvato gia aitiseis stis nautiliakes?h prepei na pa alli mera pou tha einai o crew manager.

Euxaristo ek ton proteron.

----------


## ChiefMate

> mia erotisi paidia opeios kserei sigoura na apantisi.
> mporo na pao savvato gia aitiseis stis nautiliakes?h prepei na pa alli mera pou tha einai o crew manager.
> 
> Euxaristo ek ton proteron.



Οι ναυτιλιακες δεν ειναι φαρμακεια να εφημερευουν....
Να πας απο Δευτερα εως Παρασκευη 0900-1700.!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> mia erotisi paidia opeios kserei sigoura na apantisi.
> mporo na pao savvato gia aitiseis stis nautiliakes?h prepei na pa alli mera pou tha einai o crew manager.
> 
> Euxaristo ek ton proteron.


Καλώς ήρθες φίλε!
Λογικό αυτό που λες καθώς έχεις και τη σχολή, γιαυτό είναι καλύτερα να πας στις διακοπές των Χριστουγέννων!




> Οι ναυτιλιακες δεν ειναι φαρμακεια να εφημερευουν....
> Να πας απο Δευτερα εως Παρασκευη 0900-1700.!


Ε μη τα ενοχλείς τα παιδιά και το Σάββατο, άστους και αυτούς να ξεκουραστούν.. :Cool:

----------


## marios.sp

> Καλώς ήρθες φίλε!
> Λογικό αυτό που λες καθώς έχεις και τη σχολή, γιαυτό είναι καλύτερα να πας στις διακοπές των Χριστουγέννων!
> 
> 
> 
> Ε μη τα ενοχλείς τα παιδιά και το Σάββατο, άστους και αυτούς να ξεκουραστούν..



Εγω παντως νομιζω οτι ειναι ανοιχτες.Ας παει απο τωρα γιατι αν περιμενει μεχρι τα Χριστουγεννα να βρει εταιρια..υπαρχει και περιπτωση να μην βρει

----------


## haytek

> Εγω παντως νομιζω οτι ειναι ανοιχτες.Ας παει απο τωρα γιατι αν περιμενει μεχρι τα Χριστουγεννα να βρει εταιρια..υπαρχει και περιπτωση να μην βρει


 Σαββατοκύριακα είναι κλειστές.. Μόνο καθημερινές..
Έχει δίκιο ο Μάριος σε αυτό που λέει άσε που θα γίνεται πανικός από άτομα που θέλουν να κάνουν αίτηση στις εταιρείες..
Καλύτερα και προσωπική μου άποψη πάντα,να πας πριν τα χριστούγεννα..
Τέλος πάντων,ότι και να κάνεις σου εύχομαι να βρεις εταιρεία και σίγουρα να θυμάσαι πως δεν έχεις την πολυτέλεια αυτή τη στιγμή να βρεις εταιρεία που δίνει πολλά λέφτα..κοίτα να είναι καλή,να μάθεις και να σε κράτησουν..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mairoula

καλησπέρα..είμαι στην ύδρα και θέλω να κανονίσω για το πρώτο μου ταξίδι.. θέλω να μάθω..τα ταξίδια είναι στο εσωτερικό ή και στο εξωτερικό? αν φύγω απο πειραιά στη διάρκεια του ταξίδιου θα ξαναγυρίσω στο λιμάνι έστω και για λίγο για να έχω επικοινωνία με τους δικούς μου? ή περιφέρομαι από εδώ και από χωρίς καμιάστάση??
Απαντήστε μου σας παρακαλώ!γιατί ανηχυχώ!!

----------


## φανούλα

> καλησπέρα..είμαι στην ύδρα και θέλω να κανονίσω για το πρώτο μου ταξίδι.. θέλω να μάθω..τα ταξίδια είναι στο εσωτερικό ή και στο εξωτερικό? αν φύγω απο πειραιά στη διάρκεια του ταξίδιου θα ξαναγυρίσω στο λιμάνι έστω και για λίγο για να έχω επικοινωνία με τους δικούς μου? ή περιφέρομαι από εδώ και από χωρίς καμιάστάση??
> Απαντήστε μου σας παρακαλώ!γιατί ανηχυχώ!!


Μαιρούλα αν πας σε ποστάλια(δηλαδή καράβια της γραμμής-επιβατικά καράβια) θα είσαι στο εσωτερικό και μπορεί να πηγαίνεις και Ιταλία αν πας πχ στην ΑΝΕΚ κτλ... αν πάλι πας σε γκαζάδικα ή φορτηγά λογικά θα είσαι στο εξωτερικό. Θα πιάνεις βέβαια λιμάνι (τα φορτηγά νομίζω πιάνουν συχνότερα λιμάνι) αλλά στο εξωτερικό...όχι στον Πειραιά!! Βέβαια όταν πιάνεις λιμάνι και έχεις ώρα μπορείς να τηλεφωνήσεις στους δικούς σου!! Όσο για τα ποστάλια δεν υπάρχουν μόνο στον Πειραιά...υπάρχουν και στην Πάτρα, στο Λαύριο, στη Ραφήνα κτλ...δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα είσαι Πειραιά!! Αυτά προς το παρών...αν θες κάτι άλλο εδώ είμαστε!!

----------


## unibomb

παιδια,καλησπερα.αν αρχισω να ψαχνω εταιρεια απο τωρα,για ποντοπορα,θα βρω ή ειναι αργα,εχουν κλεισει τα ατομα;;;;
ευχαριστω

----------


## marios.sp

> παιδια,καλησπερα.αν αρχισω να ψαχνω εταιρεια απο τωρα,για ποντοπορα,θα βρω ή ειναι αργα,εχουν κλεισει τα ατομα;;;;
> ευχαριστω


Αρκετές εταιρίες έχουν ήδη κλείσει άτομα.Αν πας σε αρκετές εταιρίες σχεδόν σίγουρα θα βρείς.

----------


## mairoula

> Μαιρούλα αν πας σε ποστάλια(δηλαδή καράβια της γραμμής-επιβατικά καράβια) θα είσαι στο εσωτερικό και μπορεί να πηγαίνεις και Ιταλία αν πας πχ στην ΑΝΕΚ κτλ... αν πάλι πας σε γκαζάδικα ή φορτηγά λογικά θα είσαι στο εξωτερικό. Θα πιάνεις βέβαια λιμάνι (τα φορτηγά νομίζω πιάνουν συχνότερα λιμάνι) αλλά στο εξωτερικό...όχι στον Πειραιά!! Βέβαια όταν πιάνεις λιμάνι και έχεις ώρα μπορείς να τηλεφωνήσεις στους δικούς σου!! Όσο για τα ποστάλια δεν υπάρχουν μόνο στον Πειραιά...υπάρχουν και στην Πάτρα, στο Λαύριο, στη Ραφήνα κτλ...δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα είσαι Πειραιά!! Αυτά προς το παρών...αν θες κάτι άλλο εδώ είμαστε!!


λογικά γκαζάδικα ή φορτηγα σκέφτομαι.. δηλαδή δε θα πιάνω ποτέ στην ελλάδα λιμάνι?? μου είπε ένα παιδί οτί το ταξίδι που θα πάει θα είναι ιαπωνία.. εεε οταν φτάσει ιαπωνία δεν θα ξαναγυρίσει ελλάδα να εφοδιαστεί??
καλύτερα χρήματα είναι εξωτερικό ή ελλάδα?? ελλάδα χρειάζεσαι κονέ??

----------


## φανούλα

> λογικά γκαζάδικα ή φορτηγα σκέφτομαι.. δηλαδή δε θα πιάνω ποτέ στην ελλάδα λιμάνι?? μου είπε ένα παιδί οτί το ταξίδι που θα πάει θα είναι ιαπωνία.. εεε οταν φτάσει ιαπωνία δεν θα ξαναγυρίσει ελλάδα να εφοδιαστεί??
> καλύτερα χρήματα είναι εξωτερικό ή ελλάδα?? ελλάδα χρειάζεσαι κονέ??


Μαιρούλα μου όπως υπάρχουν παντού βενζινάδικα σε όλες τις χώρες για τα αμάξια, έτσι υπάρχουν και σε όλα τα λιμάνια του κόσμου(σχεδόν) εφόδια για το καράβι!!! Δε θα γυρίσει Ελλάδα το παιδί για να εφοδιαστεί το καράβι του γιατί μέχρι να γυρίσει θα τους έχουν τελειώσει και τα καύσιμα και το φαγητό και θα τους ψάχνουμε :Very Happy: !!! Καλύτερα χρήματα έχει στο εξωτερικό!! Και επίσης στο εσωτερικό όσο να 'ναι θέλει να είσαι τυχερός για να βρεις θέση χωρίς μέσον!!!

----------


## Eng

> Μαιρούλα μου όπως υπάρχουν παντού βενζινάδικα σε όλες τις χώρες για τα αμάξια, έτσι υπάρχουν και σε όλα τα λιμάνια του κόσμου(σχεδόν) εφόδια για το καράβι!!! Δε θα γυρίσει Ελλάδα το παιδί για να εφοδιαστεί το καράβι του γιατί μέχρι να γυρίσει θα τους έχουν τελειώσει και τα καύσιμα και το φαγητό και θα τους ψάχνουμε!!! Καλύτερα χρήματα έχει στο εξωτερικό!! Και επίσης στο εσωτερικό όσο να 'ναι θέλει να είσαι τυχερός για να βρεις θέση χωρίς μέσον!!!


Απλη και περιγραφικοτατη η απαντηση σου Φανουλα!!
Πραγματικα τη χάρικα.. :Very Happy: .

----------


## mairoula

pragmatika hsoun katatopistikotath  :Smile: 

k kati teleutaio.. an 8elhsw n fugw g proswpikous logous apo to ta3idi mporwww?

----------


## marios.sp

> pragmatika hsoun katatopistikotath 
> 
> k kati teleutaio.. an 8elhsw n fugw g proswpikous logous apo to ta3idi mporwww?


Μπορεις Μαιρουλα.Αλλα αν εισαι στο εξωτερικο θα πρεπει να πληρωσεις τα εισητηρια σου για να γυρισεις.

----------


## Eng

> pragmatika hsoun katatopistikotath 
> 
> k kati teleutaio.. an 8elhsw n fugw g proswpikous logous apo to ta3idi mporwww?


Γεια σου Μαιρη. Λοιπον απο ταξιδι μπορεις να φυγεις οποτε θες. Ομως, βαση του συμφωνητικου που θα κανεις με την εταιρια σου λεει μετα απο ποιο διαστημα μπορεις να ξεμπαρκαρεις - με ολα τα εξοδα πληρωμενα. Ετσι για παραδειγμα αν εχεις υπογραψει συμβολαιο για 9 +-3 μηνες, τοτε μπορεις να φυγεις στους -3 μηνες προ της λήξης του συμβολαιου, στους 6.
Αν ομως φυγεις κατω απο τους 6, τοτε πληρωνεις εσυ ολα τα εξοδα και βεβαια επειδη οι εταιριες ειναι και..μυστηριες..σε βλέπουν και με κακο ματι..

----------


## mairoula

aaaaa.. kai pws mporw n epikoinwnw m ellada?? 8 exw thlefwno n pairnw opote 8elw? an parw laptop 8a uparxei sundesh? kai genika ti allo mporw na kanw?   (g e3wteriko pada)

----------


## mairoula

> Γεια σου Μαιρη. Λοιπον απο ταξιδι μπορεις να φυγεις οποτε θες. Ομως, βαση του συμφωνητικου που θα κανεις με την εταιρια σου λεει μετα απο ποιο διαστημα μπορεις να ξεμπαρκαρεις - με ολα τα εξοδα πληρωμενα. Ετσι για παραδειγμα αν εχεις υπογραψει συμβολαιο για 9 +-3 μηνες, τοτε μπορεις να φυγεις στους -3 μηνες προ της λήξης του συμβολαιου, στους 6.
> Αν ομως φυγεις κατω απο τους 6, τοτε πληρωνεις εσυ ολα τα εξοδα και βεβαια επειδη οι εταιριες ειναι και..μυστηριες..σε βλέπουν και με κακο ματι..



aaa...twra lofw sxolhs.. dn einai 6mhno t ta3idii??

----------


## marios.sp

> aaaaa.. kai pws mporw n epikoinwnw m ellada?? 8 exw thlefwno n pairnw opote 8elw? an parw laptop 8a uparxei sundesh? kai genika ti allo mporw na kanw?   (g e3wteriko pada)


Υπαρχει δορυφορικο τηλεφωνο στο βαπορι.Αγοραζεις καρτες και μιλας.Στο λιμανι μπορει να πιανει και το κινητο.Για συνδεση ιντερνετ μερικα βαπορια εχω ακουσει οτι εχουν.

----------


## Eng

> aaa...twra lofw sxolhs.. dn einai 6mhno t ta3idii??


Στα ταξιδια που εισαι Δοκιμος, ειναι 6μηνα και εκει φευγεις με δικα σου εξοδα. Ομως.. καλο ειναι να μην φυγεις γιατι στιγματιζεσαι..

----------


## ChiefMate

Λοιπον σημερα ημουν στο γραφειο κ περνουσα το καθιερωμενο Briefing.
Απο το πρωι εως κ μιση ωρα πριν περασαν παρα πολλοι Δοκιμοι,μεταξυ αυτων κ κοπελες.
Θα δωσω μια συμβουλη σε ολους οσους σκοπευουν απο αυριο να πανε σε εταιρεια να ζητησουν δουλεια....
*Ρε παιδια βαλτε ενα παντελονι κ ενα πουκαμισο κ βγαλτε τα σκουλαρικια,τα τζηνς,τα All Star κ τα αθλητικα!Αλλο η ζωη εκτος,κ αλλο εντος δουλειας!*
*Μια ευπρεπης εμφανιση κανει καλη εντυπωση κ προσδιδει κυρος....*
Μετα παραπονιουνται πολλοι πως δεν βρισκουν εταιρεια να μπαρκαρουν.
Μετα φταινε οι εταιρειες που δεν μας παιρνουν????
Ξεκινατε μια καριερα που σας δινει την δυνατοτητα να απογειωθειτε κ να αλλαξει η ζωη σας αν σας αρεσει αυτο που κανετε.
Παρτε την στα σοβαρα,ασχοληθειτε κ μην ρωτατε μονο για λεφτα κ για ιντερνετ....

----------


## blackcode

Οι δόκιμοι δυστυχώς δεν το βλέπουν έτσι....
με τι μυαλά κιόλας? Δεν τους παρεξηγώ....
Θεωρούν ότι οι εταιρείες είναι υποχρεωμένες να τους πάρουν για να κάνουν το εκπαιδευτικό τους ταξίδι...
Πέρα από αυτό βέβαια είναι καθαρά θέμα χαρακτήρα του καθενός...

----------


## ChiefMate

Ουτε εγω τους παρεξηγω,αλλα πρεπει να μαθουν οτι σαν ανθρωποι δεν εχουμε μονο δικαιωματα αλλα κ υποχρεωσεις.
Βεβαια δεν ειμαστε εδω για να βαλουμε μυαλο κανενος,(κανεις μας δεν ειναι τελειος) κουβεντα κανουμε,κ αν καποιος νομιζει πως μπορει να παρει κατι χρησιμο απο τον αλλον ειναι καλο!
Αυτος αλλωστε ειναι κ ο λογος υπαρξης του forum!!!

----------


## blackcode

Ούτε θεωρώ σωστό το να "την πει" κάποιος από το γραφείο σε κάποιο δόκιμο σε καμιά περίπτωση...

 Ένας γνωστός μου είχε πάει στην εταιρεία αξύριστος λόγω πένθους και ο Αρχικαπετάνιος τον έκανε ξεφτίλα, παρόλο που έμαθε πως πέθανε ο πατέρας του παιδιού συνέχιζε να του φωνάζει... :Confused:

----------


## ChiefMate

Αυτο νομιζω ειναι μια εξαιρεση!
Αν συνεβει ειναι λαθος.....

----------


## nickparalia1

> παιδια,καλησπερα.αν αρχισω να ψαχνω εταιρεια απο τωρα,για ποντοπορα,θα βρω ή ειναι αργα,εχουν κλεισει τα ατομα;;;;
> ευχαριστω


 Οχι δεν ειναι αργα δεδομενου οτι οι περισσοτερες εταιρεις περιμενουν τα αποτελεσματα των εξετασεων για να διαλεξουν τους δοκιμους.υπαρχουν κ ατομα που πανε να ψαξουν αφου τελειωσουν με τις εξετασεις!!

----------


## unibomb

> Οχι δεν ειναι αργα δεδομενου οτι οι περισσοτερες εταιρεις περιμενουν τα αποτελεσματα των εξετασεων για να διαλεξουν τους δοκιμους.υπαρχουν κ ατομα που πανε να ψαξουν αφου τελειωσουν με τις εξετασεις!!


Ποτε τελιωνουν οι εξετασεις περιπου;Μιας και το ανεφερες...

----------


## marios.sp

> Ποτε τελιωνουν οι εξετασεις περιπου;Μιας και το ανεφερες...


Γυρω στις 15.

----------


## eidolo21

εγω εχω μια αλλη απορια.νταξ,τα λεφτα καλα,αλλα δεν ειναι και το παν.αλλα,επειδη μαλλον θα μπαρκαρω για ν.αμερικη,που εκει επικρατει και φτωχεια,θα θελω να ψωνισω και τιποτε που εκει θα κανει το 1/3 απο οτι εδω!πως θα παρω τα λεφτα,και δε,σε τοπικο νομισμα?

----------


## blackcode

> εγω εχω μια αλλη απορια.νταξ,τα λεφτα καλα,αλλα δεν ειναι και το παν.αλλα,επειδη μαλλον θα μπαρκαρω για ν.αμερικη,που εκει επικρατει και φτωχεια,θα θελω να ψωνισω και τιποτε που εκει θα κανει το 1/3 απο οτι εδω!πως θα παρω τα λεφτα,και δε,σε τοπικο νομισμα?


Για αυτο μην ανησυχείς καθόλου....πρώτα να ανησυχείς για το αν θα σου δωθεί η ευκαιρία από θέμα χρόνου να βγεις έξω....
Θα πάρεις προκαταβολή από τον Καπετάνιο του πλοίου σου, και μόλις βγεις απο το πλοίο θα "αλλάξετε" τα δολλάρια - ευρώ που δίνει ο Πλοίαρχος στο εκάστοτε νόμισμα... υπάρχουν πολλοί καλοθελητές  :Wink:  (βγάζουν στην ουσία μια μικρή προμήθεια)

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Λοιπον σημερα ημουν στο γραφειο κ περνουσα το καθιερωμενο Briefing.
> Απο το πρωι εως κ μιση ωρα πριν περασαν παρα πολλοι Δοκιμοι,μεταξυ αυτων κ κοπελες.
> Θα δωσω μια συμβουλη σε ολους οσους σκοπευουν απο αυριο να πανε σε εταιρεια να ζητησουν δουλεια....
> *Ρε παιδια βαλτε ενα παντελονι κ ενα πουκαμισο κ βγαλτε τα σκουλαρικια,τα τζηνς,τα All Star κ τα αθλητικα!Αλλο η ζωη εκτος,κ αλλο εντος δουλειας!*
> *Μια ευπρεπης εμφανιση κανει καλη εντυπωση κ προσδιδει κυρος....*
> Μετα παραπονιουνται πολλοι πως δεν βρισκουν εταιρεια να μπαρκαρουν.
> Μετα φταινε οι εταιρειες που δεν μας παιρνουν????
> Ξεκινατε μια καριερα που σας δινει την δυνατοτητα να απογειωθειτε κ να αλλαξει η ζωη σας αν σας αρεσει αυτο που κανετε.
> Παρτε την στα σοβαρα,ασχοληθειτε κ μην ρωτατε μονο για λεφτα κ για ιντερνετ....


Οτι και να βάλεις φίλε, αν την ευγένεια δε την έχεις ''μέσα σου'' όπως και να πας...

..................................................  .....................  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Πλάκα κάνω chiefmate!!

----------


## coolaris2002

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα λίγη βοήθεια αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να μου πει με σιγουριά. Σκοπεύω να μπαρκάρω σε δεξαμενόπλοιο σύντομα σαν δόκιμος μηχανής. Έχω βγάλει ήδη ναυτικό φυλλάδιο, αλλά κάτι άκουσα πρόσφατα ότι χρειάζεται και ένα πιστοποιητικό tanker safety, το οποίο εκδίδεται από το τμήμα βασικής εκπαίδευσης στην ασφάλεια πετρελαιοφόρων, δεξαμενοπλοίων κτλ. (νομίζω στο ΚΕΣΕΝ είναι). Γνωρίζει κανείς αν για το 1ο μπάρκο ως δόκιμος, και για διάστημα 6-7 μηνών που θα κάτσω στο πλοίο απαιτείται αυτό το πιστοποιητικό? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## marios.sp

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα λίγη βοήθεια αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να μου πει με σιγουριά. Σκοπεύω να μπαρκάρω σε δεξαμενόπλοιο σύντομα σαν δόκιμος μηχανής. Έχω βγάλει ήδη ναυτικό φυλλάδιο, αλλά κάτι άκουσα πρόσφατα ότι χρειάζεται και ένα πιστοποιητικό tanker safety, το οποίο εκδίδεται από το τμήμα βασικής εκπαίδευσης στην ασφάλεια πετρελαιοφόρων, δεξαμενοπλοίων κτλ. (νομίζω στο ΚΕΣΕΝ είναι). Γνωρίζει κανείς αν για το 1ο μπάρκο ως δόκιμος, και για διάστημα 6-7 μηνών που θα κάτσω στο πλοίο απαιτείται αυτό το πιστοποιητικό? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Οχι φιλε.Δεν το χρειαζεσαι.

----------


## newsman

Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος τι πρέπει να έχει κανείς(αποσκευές) μαζί του στο πρώτο του μπάρκο με ποντοπόρο πλοίο και πώς λειτουργεί το θέμα των αποσκευών στο αεροπλάνο?

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> to laptop sou kai polla eswrouxa (den kanw plaka)!!!


 + 1-2 φορμίτσες, τζινάκι, λίγα πράγματα..

Και όπως είχε πεί ο Παναγιώτης βιβλίο ΔΚΑΣ, Ναυτιλία... :Wink: 

edit: Aν είσαι μηχανικός μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και τον Μαστροπανάγο!

----------


## newsman

μπουφαν?
παπουτσια?
σεντονια?
πετσετες?
οδοντοκρεμες σαμπουαν κτλ απορυπαντικα?

----------


## Roger Rabbit

μπουφαν?           οχι
παπουτσια?        αν θες
σεντονια?          αν θες
πετσετες?          αν θες
οδοντοκρεμες σαμπουαν κτλ    ναι
απορυπαντικα?      οχι

----------


## newsman

δηλαδή δεν παιζεί να χρειαστώ μπουφάν πέραν τών εξώδων? 
και πετσετες και σεντονια εχουν στο καραβι?

----------


## newsman

εντάξει βρε παιδιά....Σε μία συνέντευξη αυτό που παίζει σημαντικά ρόλο είναι ο τρόπος που θα μιλήσεις και σε δεύτερο βαθμό η εμφάνιση.Αν είσαι ευγενής πρόθημος και δεν κάνεις κουλές ερωτήσεις και έχεις ένα καθημερινό ντύσιμο(ενα απλό τζιν χωρίς σχισίματα και μπιχλιμπίδια μία ανάλογη μπλούζα μονόχρωμη χωρίς στάμπες,χωρίς σκουλαρίκια,κοντά μαλλιά και ξυρισμένος) έχεις την δουλειά έτοιμη.Διορθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος *ChiefMate*

----------


## Eng

> εντάξει βρε παιδιά....Σε μία συνέντευξη αυτό που παίζει σημαντικά ρόλο είναι ο τρόπος που θα μιλήσεις και σε δεύτερο βαθμό η εμφάνιση.Αν είσαι ευγενής πρόθημος και δεν κάνεις κουλές ερωτήσεις και έχεις ένα καθημερινό ντύσιμο(ενα απλό τζιν χωρίς σχισίματα και μπιχλιμπίδια μία ανάλογη μπλούζα μονόχρωμη χωρίς στάμπες,χωρίς σκουλαρίκια,κοντά μαλλιά και ξυρισμένος) έχεις την δουλειά έτοιμη.Διορθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος *ChiefMate*


Συμφωνω αλλά αν θελω να ανεβασω το κασέ μου, θεωρω πως ειναι σημαντικο να εχεις μια εμφανισει που να κάνει τη Διαφορα και να πεις δυο τρια πραγματα που θα κανουν τη Διαφορα. Μονο ετσι μπορει καποιος να σε θυμηθει..

----------


## captainmitsi

> Συμφωνω αλλά αν θελω να ανεβασω το κασέ μου, θεωρω πως ειναι σημαντικο να εχεις μια εμφανισει που να κάνει τη Διαφορα και να πεις δυο τρια πραγματα που θα κανουν τη Διαφορα. Μονο ετσι μπορει καποιος να σε θυμηθει..


 ΕΣΑΣ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ?ΜΙΑ ΑΠΛΗ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ.
ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ?ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ?ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΟΥΣΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ?

----------


## newsman

παιδιά όταν πήγα για συνεντευξη ήμουν ξυρισμένος χωρίς σκουλαρίκια(δεν φοράω ούτος η άλλος)φορόντας μία άσπρη μπλούζα και ένα απλό μαύρο τζιν και από πάνω το δερμάτινο μπουφάν μου με τα rayban γυαλιά μου.Πάντα με ευγένεια και στον πλυθηντικό χρησιμοποιόντας τις λέξεις κύριος και κυρία(το κυρία δεν χρειάστικε) και πάντα με χαμόγελο και όρεξη.Μετά την συνέντευξη την επόμενη μέρα με πήρε τηλ το κονέ που είχα στην εταιρία και μου είπε οτι έχουν σχηματίσει μια παρα πολύ εικόνα για μένα.Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι να χρησιμοποιήτε όσο πιο πολύ μπορείτε αγγλικές ορολογίες,αν χρειαστεί χρησιμοποιήστε το ναυτικό αλφάβητο για να συλαβήσετε μια λέξη,μην κάνετε ερωτήσεις για τον μισθό σας και αποφύγετε τις λέξεις ξέρω ή νομίζω.Και όπως είπαν και οι προλαλήσαντες κάντε την ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ!Οι μεγαλήτεροι και με περισσότερη εμπειρία από μένα ας με διορθώσουν όπου έχω λάθος!

----------


## Eng

> ΕΣΑΣ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ?ΜΙΑ ΑΠΛΗ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ.
> ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ?ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ?ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΟΥΣΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ?





> παιδιά όταν πήγα για συνεντευξη ήμουν ξυρισμένος χωρίς σκουλαρίκια(δεν φοράω ούτος η άλλος)φορόντας μία άσπρη μπλούζα και ένα απλό μαύρο τζιν και από πάνω το δερμάτινο μπουφάν μου με τα rayban γυαλιά μου.Πάντα με ευγένεια και στον πλυθηντικό χρησιμοποιόντας τις λέξεις κύριος και κυρία(το κυρία δεν χρειάστικε) και πάντα με χαμόγελο και όρεξη.Μετά την συνέντευξη την επόμενη μέρα με πήρε τηλ το κονέ που είχα στην εταιρία και μου είπε οτι έχουν σχηματίσει μια παρα πολύ εικόνα για μένα.Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι να χρησιμοποιήτε όσο πιο πολύ μπορείτε αγγλικές ορολογίες,αν χρειαστεί χρησιμοποιήστε το ναυτικό αλφάβητο για να συλαβήσετε μια λέξη,μην κάνετε ερωτήσεις για τον μισθό σας και αποφύγετε τις λέξεις ξέρω ή νομίζω.Και όπως είπαν και οι προλαλήσαντες κάντε την ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ!Οι μεγαλήτεροι και με περισσότερη εμπειρία από μένα ας με διορθώσουν όπου έχω λάθος!


Ο φιλος Newsman θεωρω πως εδωσε πολυ καλη απαντηση Kaptainmitsi.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Ο φιλος Newsman θεωρω πως εδωσε πολυ καλη απαντηση Kaptainmitsi.


  Έλεος ρε παιδιά σιγά μη ντυθώ σαν καραγκιόζης και κάτι που δεν με εκφράζει για μια δουλειά..Ναι εντάξει δεν λέω να πάω με σκισμένα αλλά όχι και με κουστούμι ή σαν κάποιους ποιο καμένους με στολή...Παιδί είμαι ακόμα έλεος..Το πόσο όρεξη έχω να δουλέψω δεν το δείχνουν τα ρούχα μου ούτε οι 5 έτοιμες ατάκες...Μπορεί να κάνω καλή εντύπωση αλλά στο καράβι θα με πετάξουν στην θάλασσα....

----------


## Eng

> Έλεος ρε παιδιά σιγά μη ντυθώ σαν καραγκιόζης και κάτι που δεν με εκφράζει για μια δουλειά..Ναι εντάξει δεν λέω να πάω με σκισμένα αλλά όχι και με κουστούμι ή σαν κάποιους ποιο καμένους με στολή...Παιδί είμαι ακόμα έλεος..Το πόσο όρεξη έχω να δουλέψω δεν το δείχνουν τα ρούχα μου ούτε οι 5 έτοιμες ατάκες...Μπορεί να κάνω καλή εντύπωση αλλά στο καράβι θα με πετάξουν στην θάλασσα....


Δεν μπορω να δω πως γινεσαι καραγκιοζης με το παραπάνω ντυσιμο και με την συμπεριφορα που αναφερθηκε?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Τεσπα, εγω θα πω μονο ενα σαν συμπληρωμα στον Newsman, να εισαι ο ευατο σου. ΑΝ προσπαθεις να αποδωσεις εναν αλλον εαυτο, εκει πιστεψε με θα κανεις μπαμ! Μην ξεχναμε πως οι ανθρωποι εχουν μεγαλη εμπειρια σε συνεντευξεις και μπορουν να καταλαβουν αν καποιος το "παιζει" ή "ειναι" ο εαυτος του.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Δεν μπορω να δω πως γινεσαι καραγκιοζης με το παραπάνω ντυσιμο και με την συμπεριφορα που αναφερθηκε? . Τεσπα, εγω θα πω μονο ενα σαν συμπληρωμα στον Newsman, να εισαι ο ευατο σου. ΑΝ προσπαθεις να αποδωσεις εναν αλλον εαυτο, εκει πιστεψε με θα κανεις μπαμ! Μην ξεχναμε πως οι ανθρωποι εχουν μεγαλη εμπειρια σε συνεντευξεις και μπορουν να καταλαβουν αν καποιος το "παιζει" ή "ειναι" ο εαυτος του.


 
Αυτό ακριβώς είπα κ εγώ!Οι απόκριες πέρασαν!Αν το κοστούμι είναι κάτι που δεν φοράς και δεν σε εκφράζει και λες 5-6 μα....ιες για να δείξεις οτι είσαι κάποιος τότε ναι είσαι καραγκιόζης τουλάχιστον για μένα..ελπίζω να με κατάλαβες και να μη δημιουργήθηκαν παρεξηγήσεις..πάντα φιλικά...

----------


## newsman

μα βρε αλκιβιάδη αυτό εννοείτε...και εγώ παιδί είμαι(18 μισο) και δεν μ ερχόταν να φορέσω ούτε την στολή ούτε πουκάμισο και παντελόνι.Το να είσαι ο εαυτός σου εννοείτε.Αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση πας να δουλέψεις πρέπει να είσαι τυπικός και να προσέχεις τι θα πείς και τι θα κάνεις γιατί όπως έχουν πεί και αμέτρητοι άλλοι πριν από μένα *σημασία δεν έχει το τί λες αλλά το πώς το λες!*

----------


## alkiviadis

> μα βρε αλκιβιάδη αυτό εννοείτε...και εγώ παιδί είμαι(18 μισο) και δεν μ ερχόταν να φορέσω ούτε την στολή ούτε πουκάμισο και παντελόνι.Το να είσαι ο εαυτός σου εννοείτε.Αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση πας να δουλέψεις πρέπει να είσαι τυπικός και να προσέχεις τι θα πείς και τι θα κάνεις γιατί όπως έχουν πεί και αμέτρητοι άλλοι πριν από μένα *σημασία δεν έχει το τί λες αλλά το πώς το λες!*


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου αλλά μεγαλύτερη σημασία έχει το πόσο πρόθυμος είσαι να δουλέψεις κ όχι το πόσο καλά λες οτι θα το κάνεις...  :Wink:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> παιδιά όταν πήγα για συνεντευξη ήμουν ξυρισμένος χωρίς σκουλαρίκια(δεν φοράω ούτος η άλλος)φορόντας μία άσπρη μπλούζα και ένα απλό μαύρο τζιν και από πάνω το δερμάτινο μπουφάν μου με τα rayban γυαλιά μου.


Ακριβώς έτσι θα είσαι και στο βαπόρι!! :lol::lol::lol:

----------


## alkiviadis

> Ακριβώς έτσι θα είσαι και στο βαπόρι!! :lol::lol::lol:


Πάνω η απο πίσω να το κυνηγάει κολυμπώντας??Πλακίτσα κάνουμε...! :Ρ

----------


## newsman

> Ακριβώς έτσι θα είσαι και στο βαπόρι!! :lol::lol::lol:



ναι....2 φορες κιολας!

παιδιά το τι θα κάνεις στο βαπόρι το ξέρεις μόνο εσυ!Το θέμα εμφάνιση,ομιλία και γενικότερα είναι για να δώσεις ένα παραπάνω κίνιτρο στον crew manager να σε προσλάβει.

----------


## captainmitsi

> παιδιά όταν πήγα για συνεντευξη ήμουν ξυρισμένος χωρίς σκουλαρίκια(δεν φοράω ούτος η άλλος)φορόντας μία άσπρη μπλούζα και ένα απλό μαύρο τζιν και από πάνω το δερμάτινο μπουφάν μου με τα rayban γυαλιά μου.Πάντα με ευγένεια και στον πλυθηντικό χρησιμοποιόντας τις λέξεις κύριος και κυρία(το κυρία δεν χρειάστικε) και πάντα με χαμόγελο και όρεξη.Μετά την συνέντευξη την επόμενη μέρα με πήρε τηλ το κονέ που είχα στην εταιρία και μου είπε οτι έχουν σχηματίσει μια παρα πολύ εικόνα για μένα.Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι να χρησιμοποιήτε όσο πιο πολύ μπορείτε αγγλικές ορολογίες,αν χρειαστεί χρησιμοποιήστε το ναυτικό αλφάβητο για να συλαβήσετε μια λέξη,μην κάνετε ερωτήσεις για τον μισθό σας και αποφύγετε τις λέξεις ξέρω ή νομίζω.Και όπως είπαν και οι προλαλήσαντες κάντε την ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ!Οι μεγαλήτεροι και με περισσότερη εμπειρία από μένα ας με διορθώσουν όπου έχω λάθος!


 ΔΗΛΑΔΗ Η ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕ?ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΟ <<ΚΟΝΕ>> ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ

----------


## Eng

Τελικα ρε παιδια, οταν θα ερθει αυτη η (καλη) ωρα να ζητησω δουλεια σε καραβι? Τι πρεπει να κανω - μεσον δεν εχω - για να εχω καποιες καλυτερες πιθανοτητες? Τι ειναι αυτο που μετραει?

----------


## johnabit

Καλησπερα σας, οπως ειπα και στο chat, θελω να καταγγειλω κατι. Η κοπελα μου ειναι στην αεν πλοιαρχων πρωτο εξαμηνο, τωρα δινει σωστικα. 

Σε ενα μηνα πρεπει να βρει πλοιο να μπαρκαρει για να κανει την πρακτικη της ωστε να περασει στο δευτερο εξαμηνο. Υστερα απο πολλες προσπαθειες σε εταιριες οι βρηκε κλειστες πορτες λεγοντας της οτι ειναι γυναικα και δεν περνουν γυναικες. Αλλοι ειπαν οτι θελει μεσο και ολοι το γνωριζουμε αυτο.

 Ειναι ντροπη σε μια χωρα που μεγαλο ποσοστο της οικονομιας της προερχετε απο την ναυτιλια να καταστρεφουν τα ονειρα ενος "παιδιου" με την δικαιολογια οτι ειναι γυναικα. ειναι ντροπη να εχουμε τοσους ελληνες ναυτικους και να προτειμαμε ρωσους και φιλληπινεζους. 

Απευθυνθηκα σε σας γιατι μονο εσεις καταλαβαινετε ακριβως πως εχουν τα πραγματα. Σκοπευω να παω πλοιαρχων η μηχανικων αλλα αν μια σχολη δεν μπορει να δε βοηθησει σε κατι τετοιο τοτε με τι προοπτικες θα παω?

 Μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι μπορει να κανει πριν απογοητευτει τελειως και χασει το πρωτο μπαρκο?
 το e- mail μου ειναι johnabit@hotmail.com αν μπορειτε να βοηθησετε σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## johnabit

Καλησπερα σας, θελω να καταγγειλω κατι. Η κοπελα μου ειναι στην αεν πλοιαρχων πρωτο εξαμηνο, τωρα δινει σωστικα. 

Σε ενα μηνα πρεπει να βρει πλοιο να μπαρκαρει για να κανει την πρακτικη της ωστε να περασει στο δευτερο εξαμηνο. Υστερα απο πολλες προσπαθειες σε εταιριες οι βρηκε κλειστες πορτες λεγοντας της οτι ειναι γυναικα και δεν περνουν γυναικες. Αλλοι ειπαν οτι θελει μεσο. Ολοι το γνωριζουμε αυτο.

Ειναι ντροπη σε μια χωρα που μεγαλο ποσοστο της οικονομιας της προερχετε απο την ναυτιλια να καταστρεφουν τα ονειρα ενος "παιδιου" με την δικαιολογια οτι ειναι γυναικα. ειναι ντροπη να εχουμε τοσους ελληνες ναυτικους και να προτειμαμε ρωσους και φιλληπινεζους. 

Απευθυνθηκα σε σας γιατι μονο εσεις καταλαβαινετε ακριβως πως εχουν τα πραγματα. Σκοπευω να παω πλοιαρχων η μηχανικων αλλα αν μια σχολη δεν μπορει να δε βοηθησει σε κατι τετοιο τοτε με τι προοπτικες θα παω?

Μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι μπορει να κανει πριν απογοητευτει τελειως και χασει το πρωτο μπαρκο?
Το e- mail μου ειναι johnabit@hotmail.com αν μπορειτε να βοηθησετε σας ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## nickparalia1

Ας πάρει ενα τηλέφωνο στην Ενωση Ελληνων Εφοπλιστων 2104291159 (κος Γαβαλας) ή στην ΠΕΠΕΝ 2104171722-2104133743 και καλή τύχη!!

----------


## nickparalia1

> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ Η ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕ?ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΟ <<ΚΟΝΕ>> ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ


 Θεωρεις οτι 1400 πλοιαρχοι και μηχανικοι εχουν κονε και βρισκουν εταιρεια?ολα μετρανε οι γνωσεις σου η εμφανιση σου η συμπεριφορα σου...αλλα φυσικα εκει οπου οι θεσεις ειναι περιορισμενες εξυπηρετουνται πρωτα οι ''γνωστοι'' αλλα δεν χρειαζετε να το γενικευουμε!!

----------


## captainmitsi

> Θεωρεις οτι 1400 πλοιαρχοι και μηχανικοι εχουν κονε και βρισκουν εταιρεια?ολα μετρανε οι γνωσεις σου η εμφανιση σου η συμπεριφορα σου...αλλα φυσικα εκει οπου οι θεσεις ειναι περιορισμενες εξυπηρετουνται πρωτα οι ''γνωστοι'' αλλα δεν χρειαζετε να το γενικευουμε!!


 Και σε ποια εταιρια δεν εχει περιορισμενες θεσεις?να παω και εγω.και φυσικα να παιρνει γυναικες ειναι και αυτο ενα προβλημα βλεπεις.γιατι εγω πηγα σε εταιριεσ που ψαχνανε ανθυποπλοιαρχους.ολα καλα λεγανε αλλα εισαι γυναικααααααααα.αρα το μεσον παντα και παντου.εχω μπαρκαρει χωρισ μεσον οφειλω να το πω αλλα ειχε αναγκη ο καπετανιος να φυγει οποτε δεν μπορουσαν να φερουν αντιρρηση

----------


## ΠΕΙΡΑΤΗΣ

Παιδια καλησπερα ειμαι καινουριος στην παρεα σας και πραγματικα γινεται πολυ καλη δουλεια εδω μεσα!Ας ξεκινησω σιγα σιγα με την περιπτωση μου και οποιος ξερει και θελει ας με βοηθησει....Ειμαι τελειοφοιτος ΤΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ και θελω 6 μηνες πρακτικη ασκηση για την αποκτηση του πτυχιου!Προχθες πηγα στο στο πρωην υπουργειο εμπορικης ναυτηλιας για να ρωτησω αν μπορω να κανω το 6 μηνο μου σαν δοκιμος μηχανης και μια κυρια  εκει και καλα υπευθυνη μου ειπε οχι!θελει πτυχιο απο τη σχολη!πιστευεται οτι θα με μπαρκαρει καποια εταιρια??????να τονισω οτι δεν εχω μεγαλο βισμα

----------


## haytek

> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ Η ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕ?ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΟ <<ΚΟΝΕ>> ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ


Κάτσε ρε φίλε.. Δηλαδή αμά πάς εσύ και κάθε εσύ και πεις ότι μπήκες με απολυτήριο 12 και έχεις άντε το πολύ ένα lower και πάει και ένας άλλος που μπήκε πανελλήνιες και έχει και proficiency και γαλλικά και πτυχίο υπολογιστών .. Ποιον θα πάρουν? Δηλαδή ο 2ος εχει κονε και θα τον πάρουν?

Έλα να μην ακούω χαζαμάρες..
Φυσικά και μετράει η εμφάνιση,η συμπεριφορά και ο τρόπος ομιλίας.Στις σοβαρές εταιρείες γιαυτό κάνουν συνεντεύξεις για να δουν πως το σκέφτεσαι το όλο θέμα,να καταλάβουν με τι σκοπό πας..

----------


## leodint63

Δυστυχώς η κοπέλα σου ήρθε αντιμέτωπη με την σκληρή πραγματικότητα.Συνιστώ να μην απογοητευτεί, και να συνεχίσει το ψάξιμο όσο ψυχοφθόρο και αν είναι.Αν παρ'  όλες τις προσπάθειες δεν της χαμογελάσει η τύχη ας κάνει κάποια επανεκτίμηση της κατάστασης και επανασχεδιασμού των μελλοντικών της κινήσεων.Ακόμα η χώρα μας δεν έχει γίνει Δανία του νότου ώστε η Ελληνίδα ναυτικός να θεωρείτε ισάξια της Δανέζας.Και επειδή δεν θεωρείται ισάξια της Δανέζας η της Σουηδέζας και της Αμερικάνας ,είναι όλες αυτές οι κοπέλες που πίστεψαν τις διαφημήσεις της τηλεόρασης αναγκασμένες να πείσουν πρώτα τον κάθε θυρωρό στα ναυτιλιακά μέγαρα ότι είναι ναυτικοί.Αν τις αφήσει και ανέβουν στο crew dept μετά πρέπει να πείσουν τον υπομάνατζερ και τον μάνατζερ.Αν τελικά τις στείλει σε καράβι θα τους δώσουν μία καμπίνα στο deck της γέφυρας ώστε να είναι αποκομμένες από τον ανδρικό πληθυσμό και να βρίσκονται υπό έλεγχο μη τυχόν και δημιουργήσουν κάποιο πρόβλημα.Ο δε crew manager την ημέρα της υπογραφής της σύμβασης θα τους κάνει ειδικό μάθημα πως να συμπεριφέρονται μέσα στο πλοίο,τι να φοράνε ,τι να μη φοράνε κλπ κλπ.
Τουλάχιστον γράψε αν βρήκε δουλειά τελικά.

----------


## xaraa

otan les katotero pliroma ti enoeis??gt kai mena maresei para polu t epagma alla logo tn mathimaton p dineis (mathimatika fisiki k.t.l.)dn mporw na perasw g aksiomatikos ploiarxos i mixanikos.....:cry:

----------


## johnabit

Δυστυχως οι προσπαθειες καταληγουν ολες σε ναυαγια ενα μετα το αλλο. Οι περισοττερες εταιριες δεν δεχονται γυναικες, αλλες δε απαντουν οτι εχουν κλεισει απο δοκιμους. Η ενωση πλοιαρχων ειναι πολυ ενθαρυντικη λεγοντας αλλαξε επαγγελμα. Ειναι δυνατον να κοβουν τοσο αψυχα τα φτερα ενος κοριτσιου που μολις ξεκινησε? υπαρχουν 250 κοπελες στην πλοιαρχων και ενα ποσοστο μεγαλυτερο του ημιση ψαχνει ακομα. πως ειναι δυνατον οι προκυρηξεις να δεχονται τοσες κοπελες αφου δεν αποροφουνται. Εχουν ιδεα ποιες ειναι οι οικονομικες συνεπειες? 6 μηνες τωρα πληρωνουν γονεις ενοικιο και τοσα εξοδα με αποτελεσμα η σχολη να τις αφηνει εξω ενα εξαμηνο επειδη δεν τις δεχονται οι εταιρειες. ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΟ. ΝΤΡΟΠΗ.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Δυστυχώς σε αυτό το θέμα εάν δεν έχεις μέσο δεν είναι έυκολα για μια γυναίκα.....η ξαδέλφη της κοπέλας μου τα ίδια τράβηξε για το πρώτο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι που έκανε.......αλλά τελικά είχε την τύχη να βρεί βαπόρι (με μέσο βέβαια) την τελευταία στιγμή όμως.....ήταν για ένα 6άμηνο στον ***** τ** ****. 
Σίγουρα θέλει σπρώξιμο διαφορετικά θα απογοητευθεί.......στους άντρες είναι αλλιώς τα πράγματα.......όχι ότι βρήσκουν κι εκείνοι αμμέσως αλλά έχουν πιό πολλές πιθανότητες να βρούν καράβι από μια γυναίκα....

----------


## leodint63

> Δυστυχως οι προσπαθειες καταληγουν ολες σε ναυαγια ενα μετα το αλλο. Οι περισοττερες εταιριες δεν δεχονται γυναικες, αλλες δε απαντουν οτι εχουν κλεισει απο δοκιμους. Η ενωση πλοιαρχων ειναι πολυ ενθαρυντικη λεγοντας αλλαξε επαγγελμα. Ειναι δυνατον να κοβουν τοσο αψυχα τα φτερα ενος κοριτσιου που μολις ξεκινησε? υπαρχουν 250 κοπελες στην πλοιαρχων και ενα ποσοστο μεγαλυτερο του ημιση ψαχνει ακομα. πως ειναι δυνατον οι προκυρηξεις να δεχονται τοσες κοπελες αφου δεν αποροφουνται. Εχουν ιδεα ποιες ειναι οι οικονομικες συνεπειες? 6 μηνες τωρα πληρωνουν γονεις ενοικιο και τοσα εξοδα με αποτελεσμα η σχολη να τις αφηνει εξω ενα εξαμηνο επειδη δεν τις δεχονται οι εταιρειες. ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΟ. ΝΤΡΟΠΗ.


Δεν απελπιζόμαστε και συνεχίζουμε το ψάξιμο.Μόνο όταν εξαντλήσουμε κάθε πρόσφορο τρόπο εύρεσης εργασίας εις τον ναυτιλιακό χώρο,τότε και μόνο τότε θα ακολουθήσουμε τις οδηγίες τοις ναυτιλομενοις της ένωσης Πλοιάρχων.Μέχρι τότε κρατάμε το ηθικό υψηλά και αφού μας επιτρέψει ο έχων το ύφος χιλίων καρδιναλίων θυρωρός του μεγάρου συνεχίζουμε και ανεβοκατεβαίνουμε σκάλες.Επίσης ζητάμε βοήθεια και από το υπουργείο.

----------


## johnabit

> Ας πάρει ενα τηλέφωνο στην Ενωση Ελληνων Εφοπλιστων 2104291159 (κος Γαβαλας) ή στην ΠΕΠΕΝ 2104171722-2104133743 και καλή τύχη!!


Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΠΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΝ. ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΩΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΗΔΗ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΥΣ. ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ 150 ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ 250 ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥΣ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΡΟΦΗΘΟΥΝ? ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ?? ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ...

----------


## leodint63

Φίλε μου όπως πήγατε στην ΠΕΠΕΝ και στην ΕΕΕ με τον ίδιο τρόπο ζητήστε βοήθεια και απο το υπουργείο.Δεν ελπίζω σε πολλά αλλά πρέπει να εξαντλήσετε όλους τους τρόπους.Μπορείτε να ψάξετε να βρείτε τον αρμόδιο  που στέλνει τα διαφημιστικά έντυπα στα σχολεία της χώρας με εντολή να διανεμηθούν σε όλους τους μαθητές.Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η σκληρή πραγματικότητα.

----------


## johnabit

Γνωριζει καποιος αν μπορει εστω να εξαγορασει την προυπηρεσια της? Ακουγετε κατι τετοιο αλλα δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι μπορει να κανει κατι τετοιο....

----------


## leodint63

http://www.nat.gr/site/index.csp   στην αρχική σελίδα έχει τηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας  του πολίτη με τις υπηρεσίες του ΝΑΤ.Απογοητευθήκατε τόσο νωρίς?

----------


## johnabit

Φιλε λεο αυριο θα παει να κανει και αλλες αιτησεις σε εταιρειες, αν γνωριζες ποσους γνωστους εχω βαλει και δεν εχουν καταφερει τιποτα γιατι ειτε ειναι πιασμενες οι θεσεις στην ενγχωρια ακτοπλοια ειτε στο εξωτερικο δεν ρισκαρουν να βαλουν ενα κοριτσακι σε 30 αντρες για 6 μηνες. Το θεμα ειναι οτι περιμενουν τοσοι πολλοι να μπουν σε πλοια που οι ελπιδες ειναι μηδαμινες. Ωστοσο δεν παραδιδω ουτε εγω ουτε εκεινη τα οπλα, θα κανει αιτησεις μεχρι τελους... Μπορει να μου απαντησει καποιος ομως, οφοσον δεν εχει ικανοτητα η ναυτιλια να αποροφησει τοσες κοπελες δοκιμους γιατι οι σχολες τις δεχονται και με προκυρηξη?

----------


## leodint63

Μη καταθέσεις εύκολα τα όπλα.Εξήντλησε τα πάντα χωρίς να φθαρείτε ψυχολογικά.Μόνο αφού εξαντλήσετε τα πάντα εξετάζετε το ενδεχόμενο αλλαγής πορείας.Το γιατί δέχονται τόσο κόσμο στις σχολές αφού είναι δυσκολο να απορροφηθεί χρειάζεται ολόκληρες σελίδες για να σου εξηγήσω.Θα σου πω πολυ περιληπτικά ότι επειδή οι διαρροές από τον κλάδο είναι τεράστιες και επειδή ξέρουν ότι από 100 δοκίμους σε 20 χρόνια θα έχει βγεί 1(ένας πρωτος μηχανικός η ένας καπετάνιος) γι'αυτο τον λόγο δέχονται μερικά άτομα παραπάνω.Οταν υπάρχει έξαρση του παγκόσμιου εμπορίου και της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλίας ,οι ναυλάριθμοι συνεχώς ανεβαίνουν,νέα πλοία παραλαμβάνονται,νέες παραγγελίες υπογράφονται και ναυπηγικές κλίνες δεσμεύονται για πολλά χρόνια εμπρός.Αυτό συνέβαινε τα περασμένα χρόνια, τα πλοία που κυκλοφορούσαν ήταν πολλά και οι προοπτικές για τους δοκίμους ευοίωνες.Στό πλαίσιο της ανοδικής πορείας της ναυτιλίας ήταν και οι διαφημήσεις για προσέλκυση νέων πιό συχνές και πιό έντονες.Μέχρι και από τον ΙΜΟ έγινε εκστρατεία το λεγόμενο GO TO SEA CAMPAIGN εν ετη 2008.Με την παγκόσμια οικονομική κρίση τα δεδομένα άλλαξαν.Η ναυτιλία υπό την απειλή της κρίσης του παγκόσμιου χρέους,έχει επηρεασθεί σημαντικά.Οι ναυλάριθμοι είναι πολύ χαμηλά,το παγκόσμιο εμπόριο συρρικνώθηκε,πλοία πολλά βρίσκονται παροπλισμένα σε διάφορα αγκυροβόλια του εξωτερικού,άλλα έχουν πάει για διάλυση,παραδόσεις από ναυπηγεία ανεβλήθησαν,και επομένως οι δυνατότητες απασχόλησης των δοκίμων έχουν περιορισθεί και αυτές.

----------


## stamatina

> Φίλε μου όπως πήγατε στην ΠΕΠΕΝ και στην ΕΕΕ με τον ίδιο τρόπο ζητήστε βοήθεια και απο το υπουργείο.Δεν ελπίζω σε πολλά αλλά πρέπει να εξαντλήσετε όλους τους τρόπους.Μπορείτε να ψάξετε να βρείτε τον αρμόδιο  που στέλνει τα διαφημιστικά έντυπα στα σχολεία της χώρας με εντολή να διανεμηθούν σε όλους τους μαθητές.Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η σκληρή πραγματικότητα.


φιλε μου και εγω συμφωνω με οτι γραφεις και πρεπει να συνεχιστει η προσπαθεια,το υπουργειο εχει το μεγαλυτερο μεριδιο της ευθυνης για αυτη την καταντια.Σε εποικοινωνια δικη μου για το δικο μου προβλημα μια κυρια εκει μεσα μου ειπε οτι το υπουργειο δεν εχει βαπορια.Εδω γελανε λες και δεν το ξεραμε.Και εφου δεν εχει καραβια και δεν μπορει να εξασφαλισει το μπαρκο των δοκιμων γιατι το βαζει υποχρεωτικο για την συνεχεια των σπουδων τους?

----------


## leodint63

Δεν είναι η πρώτη χρονιά που οι δόκιμοι δυσκολεύονται στο να βρουν πλοίο.Αλλες χρονιές είναι πιο εύκολο και άλλες πιο δύσκολο.Επίσης υπάρχουν χρονιές όπου δόκιμοι δεν βρήκαν τίποτα απολύτως.Αυτή ήταν και η μεγαλύτερη απογοήτευση.Οι λεγόμενοι "never recruited".Βέβαια εκείνα τα χρόνια είχε το υπουργείο τον Ευγενίδη και σε έβαζε εκεί μέσα για το εκπαιδευτικό σου.Και προχώραγες στην επόμενη τάξη μέχρι την αποφοίτηση.Σήμερα δεν διατίθεται εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο για τους δοκίμους.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Σήμερα δεν διατίθεται εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο για τους δοκίμους.


Εδώ δεν έχουμε καθηγητές να κάνουμε μάθημα, εκπαιδευτικό πλοίο θα είχαμε..;

----------


## leodint63

Σκεφθείτε στις αρχες της δεκαετίας του 80 όπου ο κόλπος της Ελευσίνας φιλοξενούσε περίπου 300 παροπλισμένα,έτοιμα για σκραπ,δεν βρήκαν ούτε ένα να γίνει εκπαιδευτικό,έστω να κάνεις πραγματικά σωστικά.

----------


## manolis_creta

με την σειρα μου να βαλω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο μια καμπινα δοκιμου σε γκαζαδικο ,  :Very Happy: 

DSC02100.jpg

DSC02102.jpg

DSC02106.jpg

DSC02164.jpg

----------


## alkiviadis

> με την σειρα μου να βαλω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο μια καμπινα δοκιμου σε γκαζαδικο , 
> 
> DSC02100.jpg
> 
> DSC02102.jpg
> 
> DSC02106.jpg
> 
> DSC02164.jpg


Αυτά είναι....Εγώ πετάω 11/4 για Νεα Ορλεάνη πρώτα Θεός...Ελπίζω να μου αρέσει όπως και τώρα..

----------


## manolis_creta

> Αυτά είναι....Εγώ πετάω 11/4 για Νεα Ορλεάνη πρώτα Θεός...Ελπίζω να μου αρέσει όπως και τώρα..


 

Αυτό που μετράει κυρίως στο καράβι είναι να έχει καλό κόσμο , όλα τα αλλά έρχονται σε 
δεύτερη μοίρα.. όλα μια ιδέα είναι , να είσαι αισιόδοξος , μπορεί να πας και τύχης με τους καλύτερους ανθρώπους και τις καλύτερες συνθήκες , μπορεί και όχι , απλά σκέψου τι είναι ένα μπάρκο είναι θα περάσει ,( δεν θα είσαι και για μια ζωή δόκιμος ... :Wink: ) κοίταξε να αποκομίσεις όσες πιο πολλές εμπειρίες και γνώσεις μπορείς , να δείχνεις πως ενδιαφέρεσαι , να ξέρεις ότι θα εκτιμηθεί πολύ από τους ανωτέρους σου ,να είσαι τυπικός στο ωράριο εργασίας σου ,στις ώρες γευμάτων κλπ... στο πλοίο μην εμπιστεύεσαι εύκολα άτομα στο , περίμενε να περάσει ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα και βλέπεις , γενικότερα να κρατάς αποστάσεις από ότι συμβαίνει για να αποφύγεις παρεξηγήσεις , και μην αφήνεις ποτέ και κανένα να σε υποτιμά και να προσβάλει..


αυτά τα λίγα από εμένα , ελπίζω να βρεις καλό κόσμο στο
παπόρι σου!!! καλά ταξίδια !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Πολυ ακαταστασια στην καμπινα! Αστρωτο κρεβατι τσ τσ τσ!

----------


## manolis_creta

> Πολυ ακαταστασια στην καμπινα! Αστρωτο κρεβατι τσ τσ τσ!



χαχαχαχα!!!  :Razz:  Μετά που τις ανέβασα τις παρατήρησα το ψιλό μπάχαλο:mrgreen: άλλα ήταν ήδη πολύ αργά !!! βασικά είναι η πρώτη μέρα on board ! δεν είχα άλλες τιςκαμπίνας  :Sad: , πάντως δεν έχω παράπονο από θέμα accommodationΈσκιζε το βαποράκι ! ( γιαπωνέζικο βλέπεις....) :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Για μένα δεν έχει σημασία η τάξη της καμπίνας. Σημασία έχει ότι έδωσες ένα δείγμα του τι παίζει μέσα στο πλοίο, τί έχει μια καμπίνα, τι βλέπεις από το φιλιστρίνι, κυρίως όμως τι νιώθεις. Η περιγραφή, συμβουλή σου φίλε μου στον ¶κλη (alkiviadis) ήταν ζεστή, φιλική, αξιοπρεπής και ειλικρινής. Προσωπικά (που έχω περάσει από αυτές τις καμπίνες, πολλά χρόνια πριν) με συγκίνησες γι αυτό οφείλω να σου πω ένα ευχαριστώ, αλλά και για την προτροπή σου στους νέους ανθρώπους που προσανατολίζονται στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα.

Στον φίλο Αλκιβιάδη θέλω να ευχηθώ καλή αρχή, καλή σταδιοδρομία και καλές θάλασσες. ¶λκη πάμε μπροστά δυνατά, και όταν γυρίσεις στην πατρίδα θα πιούμε ουζάκι στο πανηγύρι... :Wink:

----------


## manolis_creta

> Για μένα δεν έχει σημασία η τάξη της καμπίνας. Σημασία έχει ότι έδωσες ένα δείγμα του τι παίζει μέσα στο πλοίο, τί έχει μια καμπίνα, τι βλέπεις από το φιλιστρίνι, κυρίως όμως τι νιώθεις. Η περιγραφή, συμβουλή σου φίλε μου στον ¶κλη (alkiviadis) ήταν ζεστή, φιλική, αξιοπρεπής και ειλικρινής. Προσωπικά (που έχω περάσει από αυτές τις καμπίνες, πολλά χρόνια πριν) με συγκίνησες γι αυτό οφείλω να σου πω ένα ευχαριστώ, αλλά και για την προτροπή σου στους νέους ανθρώπους που προσανατολίζονται στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα.
> 
> Στον φίλο Αλκιβιάδη θέλω να ευχηθώ καλή αρχή, καλή σταδιοδρομία και καλές θάλασσες. ¶λκη πάμε μπροστά δυνατά, και όταν γυρίσεις στην πατρίδα θα πιούμε ουζάκι στο πανηγύρι...


 



Να σαι καλά Cpt. Leo , είναι απλές συμβουλές από την ως τώρα μικρή μου εμπειρία ως δόκιμος στα καράβια που έχω κάνει.. έχω κάνει πολλά λάθη πάνω στην απειρία μου (αν δεν πάθεις δεν θα μάθεις), αλλά έχω αποφύγει επίσης.. ακούγοντας τις συμβουλές μεγαλυτέρων . Στο φόρουμ αυτό είμαι πολύ πριν περάσω στην σχολή , τα πλοία μου άρεσαν ανέκαθεν κάτι με τραβούσε , δεν είχα ποτέ σκεφτεί να ασχοληθώ επαγγελματικά ( δεν γνώριζα αλώστε..) , μέσα από τις ιστορίες και εξομολογήσεις ανθρώπων που είχαν φάει την θάλασσα με το κουτάλι , που διάβαζα εδώ μέσα μου γεννήθηκε η αγάπη προς το ναυτικό επάγγελμα βεβαία οι ιστορίες ήταν ίσως μια άλλης πιο ρομαντικής εποχής ... αλλά η απόφαση είχε ήδη παρθεί.. και ποτέ δεν μετάνιωσα για την απόφασή μου αυτή... :Wink:

----------


## alkiviadis

> Αυτό που μετράει κυρίως στο καράβι είναι να έχει καλό κόσμο , όλα τα αλλά έρχονται σε 
> δεύτερη μοίρα.. όλα μια ιδέα είναι , να είσαι αισιόδοξος , μπορεί να πας και τύχης με τους καλύτερους ανθρώπους και τις καλύτερες συνθήκες , μπορεί και όχι , απλά σκέψου τι είναι ένα μπάρκο είναι θα περάσει ,( δεν θα είσαι και για μια ζωή δόκιμος ...) κοίταξε να αποκομίσεις όσες πιο πολλές εμπειρίες και γνώσεις μπορείς , να δείχνεις πως ενδιαφέρεσαι , να ξέρεις ότι θα εκτιμηθεί πολύ από τους ανωτέρους σου ,να είσαι τυπικός στο ωράριο εργασίας σου ,στις ώρες γευμάτων κλπ... στο πλοίο μην εμπιστεύεσαι εύκολα άτομα στο , περίμενε να περάσει ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα και βλέπεις , γενικότερα να κρατάς αποστάσεις από ότι συμβαίνει για να αποφύγεις παρεξηγήσεις , και μην αφήνεις ποτέ και κανένα να σε υποτιμά και να προσβάλει..
> 
> 
> αυτά τα λίγα από εμένα , ελπίζω να βρεις καλό κόσμο στο
> παπόρι σου!!! καλά ταξίδια !!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ αδερφέ!!Να σαι καλά μου έφτιαξες την μέρα!!  :Smile:

----------


## alkiviadis

> Για μένα δεν έχει σημασία η τάξη της καμπίνας. Σημασία έχει ότι έδωσες ένα δείγμα του τι παίζει μέσα στο πλοίο, τί έχει μια καμπίνα, τι βλέπεις από το φιλιστρίνι, κυρίως όμως τι νιώθεις. Η περιγραφή, συμβουλή σου φίλε μου στον ¶κλη (alkiviadis) ήταν ζεστή, φιλική, αξιοπρεπής και ειλικρινής. Προσωπικά (που έχω περάσει από αυτές τις καμπίνες, πολλά χρόνια πριν) με συγκίνησες γι αυτό οφείλω να σου πω ένα ευχαριστώ, αλλά και για την προτροπή σου στους νέους ανθρώπους που προσανατολίζονται στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα.
> 
> Στον φίλο Αλκιβιάδη θέλω να ευχηθώ καλή αρχή, καλή σταδιοδρομία και καλές θάλασσες. ¶λκη πάμε μπροστά δυνατά, και όταν γυρίσεις στην πατρίδα θα πιούμε ουζάκι στο πανηγύρι...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!Κ όσο για το ουζάκι εννοείται!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Καλα ταξιδια να εχουμε εμεις οι πρωτομπαρκοι!Μια παρατηρηση ομως ταλαιπωρηθηκα πολυ στο να βρω εταιρια μολις πριν ενα μηνα βρηκα εταιρια και με βοηθησε πολυ η ΠΕΠΕΝ!Ειχα ξεκινησει την διαδικασια απο τον νοεμβρη και εκανα αιτησεις σε πανω απο 30 εταιριες!τζιφος ολες απο τα χριστουγεννα και καλα ειχαν συμπληρωσει!και σε πολλες περιπτωσεις υπηρχε και κοροιδια!ισως αυτο πρεπει λιγο να το κοιταξουν με το θεμα του πρωτου ταξιδιου!Τελος της βδομαδας αναχωρω σε 100αρι γκαζαδικο!εντυπωσεις απο σεπτεβρη! :Very Happy:

----------


## maisvo

καλά ταξίδια στα παιδιά που φύγανε!!! Καλές θάλασσες!
Εγώ δεν βρήκα εταιρία και έτσι έχασα το 6μηνο μου..
προσπάθησα τουλάχιστον!!  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

φιλε μου μην εγκαταλειπεις την προσπαθεια υπαρχει χρονος ακομα!

----------


## Leo

Γιάννη καλά ταξίδια να έχεις, καλή σταδιοδρομία να έχεις...  :Very Happy: . Πάμε μπροστά δυαντά και περιμένουμε τις εμπειρίες σου όταν με το καλό γυρίσεις.

----------


## manolis_creta

to examino den to exases , sto proto h ligoterh ypiresia einai 4 mhnes , sthn sxolh sou den se voithane?  :Confused:  , h epomenh lish einai to ypourgeio pou einai ypoxreomeno na sou vrei douleia apo thn stigmh pou den vrikes esy , meta h eee kai h enosh ploiarxon - h' mhxanikwn e.n , eimai sigouros oti kati tha vreis !! , sou euxome kalh tyxh , kai kala taxidia ! :Razz: 

(sorry gia tous latinikous xaraktires , exei ena thamataki to laptop :Mad: )

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ευχαριστω πολυ captain!!!!!Σιγουρα ολα θα πανε καλα! :Very Happy:

----------


## maisvo

> φιλε μου μην εγκαταλειπεις την προσπαθεια υπαρχει χρονος ακομα!


φίλη! γιατι γυναίκα είμαι! δεν υπάρχει χρόνος..μακάρι να υπήρχε!

----------


## maisvo

> to examino den to exases , sto proto h ligoterh ypiresia einai 4 mhnes , sthn sxolh sou den se voithane?  , h epomenh lish einai to ypourgeio pou einai ypoxreomeno na sou vrei douleia apo thn stigmh pou den vrikes esy , meta h eee kai h enosh ploiarxon - h' mhxanikwn e.n , eimai sigouros oti kati tha vreis !! , sou euxome kalh tyxh , kai kala taxidia !
> 
> (sorry gia tous latinikous xaraktires , exei ena thamataki to laptop)


ναι η υπηρεσία ξέρω ότι είναι 4 μήνες κ 7 μέρες για την ακρίβεια..όχι από την σχολή δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι μου είπανε γιατί απλά δεν θέλουν να βοηθήσουν..βαριούνται..όσο για το υπουργείο "κάτι είχαν πει θα κάνουν για το πρόβλημα μου αλλά τελικά δεν μπόρεσαν να κάνουν τίποτα"
η ένωση πλοιάρχων το ίδιο με την διαφορά ότι μου έδωσαν κ μια συμβουλή "να παρατήσω τη σχολή κ να το ξανά σκεφτώ πολύ καλά!
οι εταιρίες "δεν έχουν κάποια θέση κενή"
είμαι πολύ άτυχη! σε ευχαριστώ πάντως!!  :Smile:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

φιλη μου θα σου προτεινα να πας και στην ενωση πλοιαρχων!εμενα εκει με βοηθησαν αρκετα!παντως ακουσα για την υπηρεσια οτι το υποχρεωτικο εγινε 3 μηνες και 10 μερες!τωρα δεν ξερω αν ισχυει!κι εγω εχω αργησει να μπαρκαρω επρεπε να ειχα φυγει ηδη και δεν ξερω αν θα προλαβω να συμπληρωσω με εχουν φαει οι ραδες!!! :Sad:

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

eimai gynaika dokimos kai egw dyskoleytika para poly gia na fygw gia to prwto taxidi. kaka ta psemata an den exeis kapoio meso poly dyskola 8a vreis douleia. oso gia tin ypiresia i elaxisti einai 3 mines apo to 2008 apo tote pou eixame mpei gia prwti fora gynaikes.

----------


## leodint63

> eimai gynaika dokimos kai egw dyskoleytika para poly gia na fygw gia to prwto taxidi. kaka ta psemata an den exeis kapoio meso poly dyskola 8a vreis douleia. oso gia tin ypiresia i elaxisti einai 3 mines apo to 2008 apo tote pou eixame mpei gia prwti fora gynaikes.


 
Μια ερώτηση,τι εννοείς λέγοντας ότι πρώτη φορά είχατε μπει το 2008?

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

to 2008 mpikame para polles gunaikes sta karavia. giati to 2007 mpikan gia prwti fora gynaikes se oles tis akadimies stin ellada mexri tote ka8e xrono empainan mono ston aspropyrgo

----------


## leodint63

> to 2008 mpikame para polles gunaikes sta karavia. giati to 2007 mpikan gia prwti fora gynaikes se oles tis akadimies stin ellada mexri tote ka8e xrono empainan mono ston aspropyrgo


Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση

----------


## maisvo

> φιλη μου θα σου προτεινα να πας και στην ενωση πλοιαρχων!εμενα εκει με βοηθησαν αρκετα!παντως ακουσα για την υπηρεσια οτι το υποχρεωτικο εγινε 3 μηνες και 10 μερες!τωρα δεν ξερω αν ισχυει!κι εγω εχω αργησει να μπαρκαρω επρεπε να ειχα φυγει ηδη και δεν ξερω αν θα προλαβω να συμπληρωσω με εχουν φαει οι ραδες!!!


δεν εξετάζουν το Κ.Ε.Π αν έχεις υπηρεσία 3 μήνες.
εγώ έτσι ξέρω.
μέχρι 20 Μαϊου καλά θα ήταν να έχεις φύγει για να προλάβεις να συμπηρώσεις..

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

egw sto prwto mou taxidi eixa 3 mines k 4 imeres ipiresia k mou eksetasan to kep eimai stin sxoli tis mixanionas pou ekei den sou xarizoun oute mia mera. i elaxisti ipirisia pleon einai 3 mines. k gia kaliteri pliroforisi sou pare ena til stin sxoli sou k rwta....

----------


## pagos

(Έκανα καινουργιο θέμα ύστερα απο προτροπή του φίλου Rogger Rabbit ωστε να μη γίνεται αχταρμάς στα υπολοιπα θέματα)

Καλησπερα και απο μενα.. Ειχα κανει καποιες ερωτησεις πριν λιγο καιρο  σχετικα με μυωπια κτλ.
Επεστρεψα εγχειρησμενος με τη μεθοδο PRK και μηδεν μειωπεια πλεον!
Θα ήθελα αν μπορει καποιος απο αυτους που γνωριζουνε και εχουνε  εμπειρεία να μου απαντήσουνε σε 2-3 ερωτήματα που πιστεύω πως "καινε"  αρκετούς που σκοπέυουνε να μπουνε στο εμπορικο ναυτικό:

(Σχετικα με προκυρηξη δε ρωτάω καν, έχει υπωθεί χιλιες φορες οτι θα βγει  ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ, οποτε ειμαι καθησυχασμενος)

1) Στα ναυτικα εξάμηνα μπορεις να πας σε οποια εταιρια θελεις εσυ? Και  αν ναι, οι εταιριες αυτες περιορίζονται σε συγκεκριμενου είδους? ΠΧ  μπορεις να παρεις και πλοιο το οποιο θα ειναι μονο Ευρώπη ή ακομη και  μονο Ελλάδα? (Γνωριζω πως το τελευταιο ειναι υπερβολικα δυσκολο, απλα  ρωταω περι επιλογων και δυνατοτητων)

2) Εχω ακουσει πως ειναι "must" να εχεις λαπτοπ μεσα στο πλοιο για να  περναει η ωρα οταν δεν εχεις βάρδια αλλα και να μιλας με τους δικους σου  αν εχει Ιντερνετ το πλοιο. Το ερωτημα μου αφορα κυριως το 2ο κομμάτι,  ΠΧ ας πουμε οτι παιρνω λαπτοπ μαζι και το πλοιο εχει ιντερνετ, θα μπορω  να το χρησιμοποιω μεσω του λαπτοπ ωστε να μιλαω με τους δικους μου? Το  εχει κανει κανένας σας αυτό?

3) Τα 6μηνα ταξίδια (αναφερομαι στα εκπαιδευτικά αυτη τη στιγμη μιας και  αυτα θα ειναι πρωτα) ειναι δεσμευτικά οτι θα εισαι και τους 6 μήνες  πανω στο πλοιο? Και αυτο το ερωτημα το θετω με το εξης σκεπτικο. ΠΧ  εισαι σε ενα πλοιο που ειναι μονο ευρωπη, και πιανει λιμάνι για 4-5  μέρες (δε γνωριζω βεβαια αν πιανουν τα πλοια λιμανι για τετια  διαστήματα), θα μπορεις να φύγεις να παρεις το αεροπλανο να επιστρεψεις  στη πατριδα για 2-3 μέρες ή θα πρεπει να εισαι στο πλοιο ακομη και οταν  ειναι αγκυροβολημενο λογο βάρδιας?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ωραίος!

1. Μπορείς να πας σε όποια εταιρεία θέλεις αρκεί να σε δεχτούν.Δηλαδή πας, κάνεις μια αίτηση ή οτι σου πούν και απο εκεί και πέρα περιμένεις να σε ειδοποιήσουν.
Καλό είναι αν δεν έχεις κάποιον γνωστό να προσπαθήσεις να πας σε πολλές εταιρείες για να έχεις μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες.
Οταν έρθει η ώρα με το καλό να φύγεις  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , το πλοίο μπορεί να το πάρεις απο όποιο σημείο του κόσμου βρίσκεται.Αυτό το κανονίζει η εταιρεία, μη σε απασχολεί καθόλου.

2. Όπωσδήποτε θα πάρεις λάπτοπ μαζί σου για τους λόγους που είπες.Τώρα για internet δύσκολα θα συναντήσεις και έπειτα δεν ξέρω πως το χρησιμοποιούν.

3. Τα ταξίδια θεωρούνται 6μηνα αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις και μια υπηρεσία το λιγότερο κάπου στους 4 μήνες.Στα ποντοπόρα μπαρκάρεις κάνεις τα ταξιδάκια σου, κάνεις την υπηρεσία σου, μαζεύεις τα λεφτάκια σου κλπ κλπ.
Αλλά τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια είναι για να μάθεις και μόνο - τπτ δηλ απο τα παραπάνω  :Razz:  . Υπερβάλλω βέβαια λίγο σ' αυτο για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις οτι σ' αυτά τα ταξίδια θα έχεις την ευκαιρία να τριφτείς με το πλοίο, μη περιμένεις να πιάσεις δηλαδή ανθυποπλοίαρχος και να πρέπει να  μάθεις τότε τη δουλειά που πρέπει να κάνει ενας ανθυποπλοίαρχος.

Διάβασε επίσης και αυτό αν δε το έχεις διαβάσει http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=157.

----------


## pagos

Σχετικα με το 3), αν εχεις συμβολαιο 6 μηνων ή ακομη και 4 δε με πειραζει, αυτο που αναρωτιεμαι ειναι αν μεσα σε αυτους τους μηνες στους οποιους θα εχεις υπηρεσια στο πλοιο θα μπορεσεις να γυρισεις εστω για 2-3 μερες στη πατριδα. το παραδιγμα που εδωσα πχ, Να πιασει λιμανι το πλοιο για 4-5 μερες, ειναι εφικτο να παρεις αδεια 2-3 μερες και να γυρίσεις Ελλαδα και να γυρίσεις ξανα πισω στο πλοιο ?

Επισης εχω και μια έξτρα ερώτηση επιδει δεν αναφερεται πουθενα απο οσο εχω ψάξει. Ο μισθός των Δόκιμων πλοιάρχων ποσο ειναι? Επισης, διαφέρει το ποσό απο το πρώτο με το δεύτερο εξάμηνο?

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ναι, αυτό είναι αδύνατο να γίνει.. :idea:
Στην ακτπλοϊα γίνεται κάτι με άδεις κλπ αλλά δε ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω.

Τώρα ο μισθός κυμαίνεται απο 1.000 έως 2.000 για το πρώτο ταξίδι - ανάλογα με την εταιρεία και το είδος πλοίου - και για το δεύτερο λίγο παραπάνω.

----------


## tsok

PAIDIA KALISPERA EINAI H PROTH FORA P GRAFW STO FOROYM,MESA STH VDOMADA FEVGW GIA TO PRWTO M MPARKO,EIMAI DOKIMOS MHXANIKOS.THA FIGW ME TANKER,APLA 8ELW NA RWTISW APO ROUXISMO TI PREPEI NA PARW GT DN GNORIZW,OSOUS EXW ROTISEI O KA8ENAS M LEEI TA DIKA TOU!!!  

SORRY AN EIMAI SE LA8OS 8EMA

----------


## tsok

PAIDIA KALISPERA EINAI H PROTH FORA P GRAFW STO FOROYM,MESA STH VDOMADA FEVGW GIA TO PRWTO M MPARKO,EIMAI DOKIMOS MHXANIKOS.THA FIGW ME TANKER,APLA 8ELW NA RWTISW APO ROUXISMO TI PREPEI NA PARW GT DN GNORIZW,OSOUS EXW ROTISEI O KA8ENAS M LEEI TA DIKA TOU!!!  

SORRY AN EIMAI SE LA8OS 8EMA

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει απαντηθεί



> Και μην παρεις ενα καρο ρουχα μαζι,για  δουλεια πας οχι κρουαζιερα..!!Να υπενθυμισουμε και το οριο στις  αποσκευες το οποιο ειναι 40 κιλα,αλλα ας μην ξεχναμε οτι ολο και κατι θα  παρεις απο κανενα λιμανι που θα κατεβεις (λεμε τωρα),η οταν  ξεμπαρκαρεις οποτε οσο πιο λιγα τοσο πιο καλα..!!Εγω στα εχω πει  εσενα,αλλα μυαλο δεν βαζεις..!!


Πάρε αρκετά εσώρουχα.

----------


## tsok

> Έχει απαντηθεί
> 
> Πάρε αρκετά εσώρουχα.


eyxaristw panagiwth!!vasika eimai poly psaromenos mexri k th valitsa p 8a parw mazi mou nomizw oti einai megalh oso plhsiazei h mera p 8a figw(savvato)anxonomai panw p xa xalarosei.

----------


## papajo

Geia sas, exo mia aporia sizitao mazi me mia eteria gia tin proslipsi mou (den 3ero an 8a fenome san hired pliroma h san spoudastis pou mpenei sto plio) se ena ro-ro (oxi passenger) pou 8a pigenei ektos elladas se meri opos px egipto israil ktl.

Eimai protoetis (dokimos) mixanikos kai katasinepia h eteria pou 8a me parei perneis giro sta 870 epidotisi apo to kratos ka8e mina...

kai rotao edo: einai logiko na mou dinoune mis8o se ro-ro pou paei e3oteriko ktl giro sta 800 (etc mou eipane sto grafio) ?

diladi ousiastika pezei an mou dinoun 800 na tous plirono (me ta 70 euro pou perisevoun apo tin epidotisi) epidi me pirane kai malista eimai siougoros oti mono ma8imata ekei den 8a mou kanoune... 8a kano xamaliki kai sfougarisma kai oles tis varies doulies... kai 8a perno mis8o delivera pou doulevei 6 ores tin imera paradidontas pitses???


Me doulevoune kanonika ? h kano la8os???  mporo kapos na sizitiso ton mis8o mou? exo kanena tetio dikeoma?



Rotisa kati mixanikous sto naxos (bluestar) kai mou eipane oti genika stin bluestar pernoun apo 950 mexri 3000 oi dokimi kai pos tous xamiloterous mis8ous px 950 tous pernoun aftoi se mpostalia pou pane se 1,2 nisakia kai afto mono mera (px to naxos) ... ego 8a eimai vre3i xionisi dia8esimos kai 8a pigeno se arketes xores + kriti kipro... kai mou lene mono 800 8a eimai poli vlakas an to dexto??

sas parakalo kapios me empiria h me gnosi h kai me ta dio as mou pei ligo ti mporo na kano an mporo dld na kano kati..

kai episis mporo den mporo na kano kati gia ton mis8o mou... as mou pei pos 8a eprepe na plironome (simfona me tis antistixes 8eseis) se alla karavia.. giati nomizo eimai o monadikos pou se "pontoporo" (mesa stin mesogio) 8a pernei 800 euro...

----------


## papajo

Εδώ ( http://www.psoaen.gr/pay.htm )διάβασα πως *σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα της κυβερνήσεως* δικαιούμαι ως κατώτερο μισθό 1500¤ πως θα μπορούσα να παροτρύνω την εταιρία να πράξει έστω τα νόμιμα;;

Δεν θα αποκαλύψω το όνομα της εταιρίας αλλά πρόκειται για γνωστή και σχετικά μεγάλη.


Το πλοίο είναι με ελληνική σημαία, η εταιρία είναι ελληνική και τα κεντρικά της είναι στην Ελλάδα.

Ελπίζω κάποιος να μου δώσει μια χρήσιμη συμβουλή.
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Βαριέμαι να το διαβάσω μόνο και μόνο που είναι greeklish.....

----------


## pagos

Οι μισθοι ειναι μικροτεροι στην ακτοπλοοια λογικα ετσι?
θα ηθελα και αν υπαρχει καποιος που να ξερει περι αυτων να μας ενημερωσει λιγο σχετικα με τις αδειες κτλ
Επισης, θελω να δω τι θα γινει με τα μορια και το 90-10 που λενε οτι θα γινει φετος.. Ειναι επίσημο? Υπαρχει καποια σελιδα του υπουργείου που μπορω να ενημερωθώ σχετικα? Η προκύρηξη δε θα πρεπε να εχει βγει εως τώρα? Ή εστω αναμενεται να βγει αυτες τις ημερες?

----------


## condor

κάποια από τα λέφτα πηγαίνουν στο ΝΑΤ και στις κρατήσεις. 
Ακόμα αν νομίζεις οτι σε ρίχνουν μην πας σε αυτήν την εταίρεια και πήγαινε σε κάποια άλλη που θα σου δίνουν περισσότερα. τόσες εταιρείες υπάρχουν.

----------


## Harry14

Τι εννοεις για το 90-10;

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Τι εννοεις για το 90-10;


Για αυτό που είπε κάποιος οτι θα μπούν φέτος στις σχολές το 90% με πανελλαδικές και το 10% με απολυτήριο..

----------


## Harry14

Αν κοιταξεις καθε χρονο ποσοι μπαινουν με πανελληνιες και ποσοι με απολυτηριο θα δεις οτι η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια μπαινει με απολυτηριο.

----------


## Apostolos

Τα 800 να σου φαίνονται και πολλά. Σε γνωστό μου πλοίο οι δόκιμοι ειναι ναυτολογημένοι ώς "Επιδοτούμενος Σπουδαστής Καταστρώματος" και μοισθό 370 ευρώ! Δεν κάνω πλάκα φυσικα...

----------


## Apostolos

Οι ερωτήσεις των νέων παιδιών αντανακλάν την νοοτροπία των νεων παιδιών...
Τα πλοία σπάνια έχουν ιντερνετ, και οι λίγες ελευθερές ώρες θα ειναι για ύπνο... Η επικοινωνία θα είναι ελάχιστή και οι παλιές συνήθειες μια θλιβερή ανάμνηση... 
Εξόδου??? αν εισαι σε ποσταλι 3 4 ώρες την ημέρα και αυτό αν έχεις κανα καλο υπαρχο. Σε φορτηγό τα ίδια, αντε καμια τσάρκα σε κανα seaman club... Αδεια να γυρίσεις πίσω??? Πολύ πλάκα έχει αυτο... 
Αν επιλέξετε την θάλασσα αλλάξτε άποψη και ξεχάστε τα παλια...

----------


## papajo

Μα είναι παράνομο… η εφημερίδα της κυβερνήσεως (που δεν είναι περιοδικό… είναι ο επίσημος τρόπος που το κράτος ανακοινώνει τους νόμους του στους πολίτες) λέει ρητά πως ο βασικός μισθός είναι 1500¤ με κρατήσεις! Χωρίς κρατήσεις είναι κάπου στα 1800!!

Συνοπτικά έναν πίνακα θα βρείτε εδώ(  http://www.psoaen.gr/docs/esoterikou%202009.xls ).

Και βασικός μισθός = κατώτερος! Δηλαδή δεν έχει πιο χαμηλό…

Δεν μπορώ να πάω σε άλλη εταιρία… ποια θα με πάρει τέτοιο καιρό;; και αυτή έτυχε μάλλον …. και με δέχτηκε γιατί το συγκεκριμένο καράβι που θα με πάρει, μάλης έχει βγει από το ναυπηγία (ανακατασκευή μην φανταστείτε πως είναι καινούργιο) έχω αργήσει να βγάλω ναυτικό φυλλάδιο επειδή στα σωστικά μαλα****κανε και με γραψανε για μετά το πασχα!!!!!! Με αποτέλεσμα μόλις πριν λίγες εβδομάδες να έχω τελειώσει με τα σεμινάρια …

----------


## Apostolos

Να πας και μην ψαχνεις απο το πρωτο μπαρκο να βγαλεις χρήματα. Προσπάθησε να παρεις εφοδια για το μελλον και οχι το παρον. Φρόντισε να κανεις τις δουλειες σου με τον καλύτερο δυνατόν τρόπο και μην ξεχνας ότι όλοι ξεκίνησαν απο χαμηλα.
Τώρα αν ειναι παρανομο ή όχι το ξέρουν απο την εταιρία, μην ξεχνας ότι άλλο "Δόκιμος Πλοίαρχος" και άλλο "Εκπαιδευόμενος Σπουδαστης Καταστρώματος" Τεράστια μοιθολογικη διαφορα
Θα περιμένουμε τις εντυπώσεις και τις φώτο σου...
Αντε και καλο ξέσκισμα!!! Τα ρο/ρο απαιτούν γερή μέση!

----------


## papajo

Το θέμα δεν είναι να βγάλω λεφτά με την έννοια πλουτίσω ή ή και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι…

Είναι καθαρά θέμα δικαιοσύνης και βιοπορισμού!

Βιοπορισμού γιατί ενώ εγώ θα λείπω στα καράβια απομονωμένος από παντού τα νοίκια μου θα τρέχουν (380¤) το ιντερνετ + τηλέφωνο επίσης (45¤) κοινόχρηστα ΔΕΗ κτλ… όλα αυτά κάθε μήνα είναι έξοδα… έπειτα έχω και κάτι δόσεις (μικρές μεν αλλά σταθερές κάθε μήνα) … όλα αυτά θα μου φάνε παραπάνω από τον μισό μισθό (αν είναι 800) έπειτα δεν έχω καλοκαιρινά ρούχα… όσο και να μην πάρω.. όλο και καμιά βερμούδα και κάνα μπλουζάκι θα πάρω… έξοδα για τηλέφωνο μέσα στο πλοίο ;;; δεν κοστίζουν όλα αυτά;;

Τέλος όταν τελειώσει το μπάρκο εγώ πόσο γρήγορα θα βρω μια δουλειά στην στεριά μιας και ένα χρόνο θα τον περάσω στην σχόλη;; τα έξοδα πως θα βγουνε;

Έπειτα θα δουλεύω δεν θα κάθομαι… και μάλιστα σιγά μην είμαι σπουδαστής (να κοιτώ δηλαδή και να μαθαίνω) χαμάλης θα είμαι και καθαριστής βασικά ναύτης…. 

Όλα αυτά σε συνάρτηση με το ότι η εταιρία που θα με έχει θα παίρνει 870 ευρώ από το κράτος (δηλαδή θα τους πληρώνω και από πάνω!!! )  με κάνουν να δυσανασχετώ…..

Και διαφωνώ αν πιστεύει κάποιος πως υπερβάλω… αν ήταν έτσι  καθόμουν delivery σε μια pizzαria κοντά στους φίλους μου στην κοπέλα μου κάθε μέρα εξόδους κτλ και θα έβγαζα και τα ίδια λεφτα μην πω και παραπάνω (με τα φιλοδωρήματα σίγουρα πάνω από 800) 

Βέβαια μου αρέσει πολύ η θάλασσα και θέλω να κάνω αυτό το επάγγελμα.. αλλά εκτος από αρέσκεια μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε ακόμη για *επάγγελμα!!* 

Αν είναι να δουλέψω σαν σκλάβος σε μια μαούνα και να μου δίνουν ένα κομμάτι ψωμί… (που θα είναι από το κράτος και μάλιστα θα πάρουν και αυτοί μια δαγκωνιά πριν μου το δώσουν) προτιμώ να βρω μια δαυλιά εδώ που θα βγάζω τα ίδια ή καλύτερα λεφτά και το καλοκαιράκι θα κάνω κούρσες με κανένα βαρκάκι να μου φύγει το άχτι….

Υ.Γ τέλος οι περισσότεροι συμφοιτητές μου παίρνουν γύρο στα 1700 με 2200+… εγώ εξ αρχής ήμουν έτυμος *να συμβιβαστώ με αρκετά λιγότερα* μιας και ξέρω ότι έψαξα τελευταία στιγμή… αλλά οκ τα 800 παραείναι λίγα… και η δουλειά παραείναι σκληρή…  και οι θυσίες πολλές… δεν είναι πολεμικό ναυτικό να τα δώσω όλα για την πατρίδα…* δουλειά είναι!*

----------


## papajo

> ............  μην ξεχνας ότι άλλο "Δόκιμος Πλοίαρχος" και άλλο "Εκπαιδευόμενος Σπουδαστης Καταστρώματος" Τεράστια μοιθολογικη διαφορα ...........


   Μισό λεπτό εγώ από την σχολή (ΑΕΝ)  μπαίνω στο καράβι ως δόκιμος μηχανικός... κάνω λάθος; αν ναι τότε ποιοι είναι οι δόκιμοι;;;

----------


## manolis_creta

> Το θέμα δεν είναι να βγάλω λεφτά με την έννοια πλουτίσω ή ή και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι…
> 
> Είναι καθαρά θέμα δικαιοσύνης και βιοπορισμού!
> 
> Βιοπορισμού γιατί ενώ εγώ θα λείπω στα καράβια απομονωμένος από παντού τα νοίκια μου θα τρέχουν (380¤) το ιντερνετ + τηλέφωνο επίσης (45¤) κοινόχρηστα ΔΕΗ κτλ… όλα αυτά κάθε μήνα είναι έξοδα… έπειτα έχω και κάτι δόσεις (μικρές μεν αλλά σταθερές κάθε μήνα) … όλα αυτά θα μου φάνε παραπάνω από τον μισό μισθό (αν είναι 800) έπειτα δεν έχω καλοκαιρινά ρούχα… όσο και να μην πάρω.. όλο και καμιά βερμούδα και κάνα μπλουζάκι θα πάρω… έξοδα για τηλέφωνο μέσα στο πλοίο ;;; δεν κοστίζουν όλα αυτά;;
> 
> Τέλος όταν τελειώσει το μπάρκο εγώ πόσο γρήγορα θα βρω μια δουλειά στην στεριά μιας και ένα χρόνο θα τον περάσω στην σχόλη;; τα έξοδα πως θα βγουνε;
> 
> Έπειτα θα δουλεύω δεν θα κάθομαι… και μάλιστα σιγά μην είμαι σπουδαστής (να κοιτώ δηλαδή και να μαθαίνω) χαμάλης θα είμαι και καθαριστής βασικά ναύτης…. 
> ...


oloi apo kapou ksekinane... etsi einai sthn zwh , na eisai xaroumenos pou vrikes se postali , ekso an pigenes tha eixes toulaxiston 2000 euro , alla ta lefta einai to ligotero, to taksidi einai ekpedeutiko koitakse na matheis kai na apokomiseis oses pio polles empiries mporeis

----------


## andrew-seadoo

φιλε εγω τωρα τελειωνω λυκειο και δν ξερω και πολλα απο ταξιδια αλλα νομιζω πως σε αυτη τη φαση το κυριοτερο που πρεπει να σε ενδιαφερει ειναι η συλλογη εμπειριων και γνωσεων πανω στο καραβι.Να δεις αν πραγματικα σου ταιριαζει αυτο το επαγγελμα και μπορεισ να ανταπεξελθεις.Ολοι καταλαβαινουμε πως τα εξοδα τρεχουν και ειναι και πολλα ομως σε αυτη τη φαση το οικονομικο πρεπει να περνα σε δευτερη μοιρα.Τωρα οσο για το ντελιβερας που λεσ και συγκρινεις καποια πραγματα φαινεται πως απο πολυ νωρις σκεφτεσαι εναλακτικεσ αλλα ελα μετα απο 10 χρονια δουλειας στα καραβια και 10 χρονια δουλεια ντελιβερυ να δουμε την επαγγελματικη εξελιξη.στο ντελιβερη στασιμος στο καραβι ομως μετα απο 10 χρονια αν πραγματικα το γουσταρεις θα εισαι ενας ικανοτατος ναυτικος με τις αποδοχες σου αυξημενες κατα ενα μεγαλο βαθμο.Για αυτο που ειπες μηπως σε πιανουν βλακα απο την εταιρεια μην σκεφτεσαι ετσι.Δν ξυπνησε ξαφνικα η εταιρεια και θα πε α σε αυτον ας δωσουμε 800 και οχι 1500 που δινουμε στους αλλους.λογικα αυτη θα ειναι η πολιτικη της εταιρειας.Σε αυτη τη φαση που οι περισοτερες εταιρειες εχουν παρει δοκιμους δν νομιζω να εχεις μεγαλο περιθωριο για αλλες επιλογες  και κατα την αποψη μου μην ανοιγεις κουβεντες για λεφτα στην εταιρεια γιατι πιστευω πως της δινεις την εντυπωση οτι πας μονο γι αυτο και αυτο δν ειναι και τοσο καλο.πιστευω να πραξεις το σωστο για σενα και ουτο μονο εσυ ξερεις ποιο ειναι.καλη συνεχεια σε οτι και αν επιλεξεις να κανεις

----------


## condor

μην είσαι βέβαιος οτι ο πρωτοετής δόκιμος στα ποντοπόρα παίρνει 2000¤. 
Μην δημιουργεις λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις, επειδή μερικές εταιρείες δίνουν κόντα στα 2000¤. 
Αυτό το χαρτί τυπώσε το και πηγαίνε στην εταιρεία και ρώτα τους τι συμβαίνει και γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η διαφορά. Και αν δε θες να πας στην εταιρεία και να τους ρωτήσεις, απευθύνσου  στην ΠΕΜΕΝ ή στην σχολή σου οι οποίοι θα σε καθοδηγήσουν.

Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι γραμμένος για να σε βοήθησουν.

----------


## papajo

> oloi apo kapou ksekinane... etsi einai sthn zwh , na eisai xaroumenos pou vrikes se postali , ekso an pigenes tha eixes toulaxiston 2000 euro , alla ta lefta einai to ligotero, to taksidi einai ekpedeutiko koitakse na matheis kai na apokomiseis oses pio polles empiries mporeis




Έτσι και αλλιώς και για ποσταλι λίγα είναι…

Αλλά μισό λεπτό ρε παιδιά.. ένα ΟΓ ro/ro που κάνει  Κρήτη Κύπρο Ισραήλ Αίγυπτο κτλ είναι ποσταλι; Ποντοπόρο δεν θεωρείται;

@Condor

σωστα τα λες... αυτο δεν σημαινει ομως οτι τα 800 ειναι δικαια στην περιπτωση μου... να σου πω η ΠΕΜΕΝ ειναι ανοιχτη και σαββατο; θα πρεπει να εγγραφω για να με βοηθησουν;

----------


## nippon

Αγαπητε φιλε, διαβασα ολο το threat  και θα συμφωνησω με τους συμφορουμιτες που σε συμβουλεψαν το αυτονοητο. 
 Εισαι τυχερος που μια εταιρεια οπως η δικη σου σου προσφερει και μισθο οταν εδω στην στερια πολλοι αναζητουν εργασια και δεν βρισκουν....και αν βρουν θα ειναι μερικης απασχολησης εκτος και αν εισαι ανεργος του ΟΑΕΔ...
 Νομιζω οτι τωρα που ξεκινας μια νεα πορεια καλο θα ειναι να μην σε απασχολει ο μισθος αλλα να γεμισεις τις τσεπες σου με μπολικες εμπειριες οι οποιες στο μελλον θα σε ανταμειψουν και να μην παραλειψω και το αλλο. Αν εισαι πολυ καλος στη δουλεια σου, ασχετα με το που εισαι δοκιμος, να ξερεις οτι η εταιρεια στο μελλον θα σε εχει υποψην της
 Μην καθεσαι να ψαχνεις γαι μισθους, τι κατηγορια ειναι, αν ειναι ποντοπορο η μεσογειακο. Αρπαξε την ευκαιρια που σου δινεται και προχωρα τα υπολοιπα θα ερθουν εν ευθετω χρονο...

----------


## Apostolos

> ένα ΟΓ ro/ro που κάνει  Κρήτη Κύπρο Ισραήλ Αίγυπτο κτλ είναι ποσταλι; Ποντοπόρο δεν θεωρείται;


Μάλλον κατάλαβα για ποιό βαπόρι λες και την εταιρία, να ξέρεις ότι εκει έχουμε φάει γλυκό και πικρό ψωμι, φτιάξαμε σπίτι και οικογένεια και ας μας έκλεβε λιγάκι το μεγάλο αφεντικό...
Σαν συμβουλη μου σου δείνω να μην πάς κάν στο πλοίο. Εκανες λάθος απόφαση γιατι ο ναυτικος και ιδιαίτερα ο Αξιωματικός πρέπει να το βλέπει σαν καριέρα και σαν τρόπο ζωης. Αλλιώς δεν θα πετύχει στην πορεία του...
Εσυ παιδί μου ακόμα δεν πάτησες τον καταπέλτη και εισαι κουρασμένος και αγαναχτισμένος, φαντάσου να φάς και τα πρώτα ξενύχτια-μπινελίκια-ξεσκισματα τι θα λές...
Ακόμα δεν ξέρεις που πατας και που βαδίζεις εχεις και απαιτήσεις? Οι απαιτήσεις θα αρχίσουν όταν η εμπειρία και οι γνώσεις σου θα είναι τέτοιες που θα σε πέρνουν τηλέφωνο για δουλειά και θα διαλέγεις...

----------


## pagos

> Οι ερωτήσεις των νέων παιδιών αντανακλάν την νοοτροπία των νεων παιδιών...
> Τα πλοία σπάνια έχουν ιντερνετ, και οι λίγες ελευθερές ώρες θα ειναι για ύπνο... Η επικοινωνία θα είναι ελάχιστή και οι παλιές συνήθειες μια θλιβερή ανάμνηση... 
> Εξόδου??? αν εισαι σε ποσταλι 3 4 ώρες την ημέρα και αυτό αν έχεις κανα καλο υπαρχο. Σε φορτηγό τα ίδια, αντε καμια τσάρκα σε κανα seaman club... Αδεια να γυρίσεις πίσω??? Πολύ πλάκα έχει αυτο... 
> Αν επιλέξετε την θάλασσα αλλάξτε άποψη και ξεχάστε τα παλια...


Φιλε μου δε πιστεύω πως προκειται για νοοτροπία, κι ισως εισαι λιγο βιαστικος και προκατιλημενος στο να κρίνεις τους νεους στον τομεα τις ναυτιλίας.
Εύλογες απορείες ειναι που αφορούνε τα ωφέλη της τεχνολογιας. Το Ιντερνετ δεν το χρειαζομαστε για να μπαίνουμε στο facebook και στο msn (Τουλαχιστον οχι η πλειοψηφία πιστεύω, δε παμε για να διασκεδάσουμε, ξερουμε τι ειναι αυτο που ακολουθούμε), αλλα για να επικοινωνουμε με τους δικους μας πιο συχνα και πιο ευκολα απο οτι σε παλαιοτερες συνθηκες. Το αν δεν ειναι εφικτο δε θα μας αποθαρύνει , αλλα εαν ειναι σιγουρα θα ειναι ενα +.
Οσο για τις άδειες δεν αναφερομαι σε αδειες καθε τρεις και λιγο, αναρωτιεμαι αν μια φορα μεσα στο εξάμηνο πχ μπορεις να παρεις αδεια 2-3 μέρες ή εστω και λιγότερο (το πως θα εκμεταλευτεις αυτο το χρονο και αν θα γυρισεις πισω ειναι δικο σου θεμα). Παντως αν εισαι σε ποστάλι όπως λες θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα απο πλευράς αδειών, γιατι ακομη και λιγες ωρες να παρεις πολυ πιθανον να μπορεις να δεις τους δικους σου ανθρωπους

----------


## papajo

Ένταξη μάλλον εξαιτίας  του ύφους που είχα (λόγο της εσωτερικής πίεσης που ένιωθα για όλα αυτά που μου τύχανε από τον γεναρι μέχρι σήμερα) με παρεξηγήσατε…

Δεν είμαι κανένας φραγκοφονιας να ψάχνω και την παραμικρή δεκάρα πχ χρήματα σίτισης υπερωρίες δώρο Πάσχα κτλ… όχι ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρουν αλλά για το φετινό μπάρκο δεν τα έχω ως προτεραιότητες..

προτεραιότητα για εμένα είναι η εμπειρία…

απλά έκανα αυτό το postγιατί αισθάνθηκα πως προσπαθεί η εταιρία λόγο του ότι είμαι προτομπαρκος να με εκμεταλλευτεί… μιας και άλλα άκουγα άλλα διάβασα.. και άλλα βρήκα…

γιατί εδώ  που τα λέμε δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι θρασύς ή φαντασμένος για να να ζητάς *τα δίκαια*….

Αφού το κράτος αποφάσισε να αποδώσει συγκεκριμένο μισθό ως* κατώτατο*… και αφού έτσι πληρώνονται και άλλοι γιατί και εγώ ή και ο κάθε άλλος στην θέση μου να μην πληρώνεται όπως πρέπει… 

το γεγονός ότι είμαι πρωτάρης δεν σημαίνει πως *δεν είμαι άνθρωπος*.. 
ούτε σημαίνει πως *δεν έχω βασικές ανάγκες* και *υποχρεώσεις* που πρέπει να καλύψω…

*δεν* ζήτησα ποτέ πολυτέλειες ή υπερβολές αυτό που νόμιμα μου αντιστοιχεί ως κατώτερο μισθό ζήτησα… δηλαδή αν ζητούσα και κάτι καλύτερο από το νόμιμα κατώτερο τι θα ήμουν; Βλάσφημος;

 Το να ζητώ να έχω μια στέγη όταν γυρίσω ένα φαγητό και ένα ρούχο μέχρι να ξανά βρω δουλειά είναι απαίτηση; Είναι απαίτηση το να μπορώ να πληρώνω της υποχρεώσεις μου που προανέφερα (νίκη, τηλέφωνο κτλ κτλ) από τον μισθό της δουλειάς μου που πρέπει να φτάνει και όχι να είναι μικρότερος; Είναι απαίτηση το ζτω να έχω τουλάχιστον το χαμηλότερο όριο που προβλέπει η κυβέρνηση; Εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν είναι.. και αν ζητούσα παραπάνω (που δεν ζητώ) πάλι δεν θα ήταν… με αυτή την λογική δεν θα υπήρχε ούτε δώρο Πάσχα ούτε 8ορο ούτε αργείες ούτε κανένα δίκαιο του εργάτη… (δεν είμαι κουμου νιστής αλλά λέω του στραβού το δίκαιο. )



  
Νομίζω πως υπερβάλει κάποιος που σκάφτεται έτσι… μόνο οι δούλοι στον μεσαίωνα πίστευαν πως αν ζητήσουν ένα κομμάτι ψωμί για την δουλειά τους από το αφεντικό τους θα ήταν βλασφημία… 

Δεν είναι ανέδυα το να ζητάς τα βασικά ως ανταμοιβή για μια δύσκολη δουλεία που σου ζητούν να κάνεις.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση; Σου είπαν "περίπου στα 800" κλειστά; Και αν ναι για πόσες ώρες Κυριακές κ.λπ.; Γιατί στο ΦΕΚ γράφει ότι ο βασικός μισθός είναι κάτι λιγότερο από 700 ¤  και φτάνει στο ποσό που γράφει δεξιά στο excelάκι με αργίες άδειες κ.λπ. Ρώτησες λεπτομέρειες ή ήσουν προκατειλημμένος ότι σε κλέβουν;
Πάντως αξίζει να ρωτήσει κάποιος πόσα πάιρνουν οι ασκούμενοι δικηγόροι, αυτοί που κάνουν πρακτική από ΤΕΙ και κάποια ΑΕΙ σε κάποιοες περιπτώσεις είναι το 80% του βασικού μισθού, και όλοι αυτοί έχουν ανάγκες. Δεν είναι σωστό αλλά το σκεπτικό είναι ότι αφού δεν είσαι πλήρως καταρτισμένος να προσφέρεις υπηρεσίες (ακόμα και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις έχεουν τελειώσει οι άνθρωποι τις σπουδές και θεωρητικά εέχουν τις γνώσεις για την άσκηση επαγγέλματος) αμοίβεσαι λιγότερο και η διαφορά στην αμοιβή είναι η κατάρτιση που δέχεσαι. Πολλά μπορούμε ν πούμε αντίθετα.

Για να προχωρήσουμε λίγο από το θέμα του φίλου που του εύχομαι να βρει μια εταιρεία που να τον αμείβει για τις επαγγελματικές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει (όταν τις προσφέρει), κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα.
 Είχαμε παλιότερα εδώ μέσα μια συζήτηση για τον επαγγελματισμό που πρέπει να δείχνουν οι δόκιμοι στα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια και είχα πάρει την (αφοπλιστική ομολογώ) απάντηση "μα ο δόκιμος δεν είναι επαγγελματίας είανι εκπαιδευόμενος οπότε δεν έχει υποχρέωση να φέρεται επαγγελματικά" από την άλλη η νούμερο δύο ερώτηση (μετά από αυτή αν έχουν ιντερνέτ τα βαπόρια) εδώ μέσα είναι πόσα λεφτά παίρνουν οι δόκιμοι και που παίρνουν τα πιο πολλά!!!

----------


## papajo

Να τα βάλουμε λίγο κάτω γιατί ανοίγουν πολλές συζητήσεις, μιας και στο επάγγελμα δεν είμαι ακόμη μέλος… αλλά στα του επαγγέλματος είμαι παλιός έχω ακούσει και διαβάσει ουκ ολίγα πράγματα και βάση αυτών μπορώ να έχω μια σχετική εικόνα σε ότι αφορά την θεωρία τουλάχιστον.

Καταρχήν στο πρώτο πράγμα που λες για το ΦΕΚ που μιλαει για 780¤ βασικό μισθό, ήταν το ΦΕΚ για τα τουριστικά πλοία, εγώ ανήκω στα οχηματαγωγά κτλ που μιλαει για αυτά άλλο ΦΕΚ (που είναι στο ίδιο link που έδωσα) και ο βασικός είναι εκεί κάπου στα 893¤ + 193. 

Τώρα όσο αναφορά το ότι οι δόκιμοι και γενικά οι εκπαιδευόμενοι πρέπει να παίρνουν λιγότερα από τους ειδικούς. Κανένας δεν διαφωνεί… 

αλλά το θέμα είναι ποσό λιγότερα; Τα μισά; Το ένα τρίτο; Το ένα δέκατο; Το ένα εκατοστό; 

Σε ένα πλοίο που ο τρίτος μηχανικός παίρνει πχ 4500 είναι δίκαιο ο δόκιμος να παίρνει 500;

Έστω ότι ο δόκιμος δεν προσφέρει το έργο του μηχανικού που προσφέρει ο τρίτος (δεν διαφωνεί κανένας με αυτό.. ) 

πάραυτα προσφέρει ένα *x έργο!* και μάλιστα  *επιπλέον της βασικής εργασίας* εργάζεται και σε διαφορετικούς τομείς κάνει δηλαδή και εργασίες κατωτέρου πληρώματος. 

Πχ ο μισθός ενός ναύτη είναι 1500. Ο δόκιμος κάνει κάτι μεταξύ του ναύτη και του αξιωματικού είναι σωστό να παίρνει λιγότερα από τον αξιωματικό και τον προϊστάμενο κατωτέρου πληρώματος…

 αλλά το θέμα είναι ΠΟΣΟ μικρότερο μισθό; 

Μιας και το ανέφερες  ένας ειδικευόμενος δικηγόρος μπορεί να παίρνει βασικό μισθό (700 ) αλλά ένας μέσος ορος μισθού δικηγόρου (*τελειωμένου*) είναι 1300 δηλαδή παίρνει μεν λιγότερα αλλά 600¤ λιγότερα… 

όχι 3500 +++ ¤ λιγότερα όπως τυχαίνει κάποιες φορές στο ναυτικό (από αυτά που ακούω)…. 

Έχει μεγάλη διαφορά 

Στην μεν δικηγορία ο ειδικευόμενος παίρνει κάπου το *60%* του μισθού ενός επαγγελματία δικηγόρου.. 
Ενώ ο δόκιμος (σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις γιατί οκ υπάρχουν και δόκιμοι που πληρώνονται καλά) παίρνει το* 20%* ενός επαγγελματία αξιωματικό ΓΆ κλάσης.

Το να συγκρίνουμε τους μισθούς καθαρά ως* νούμερα* δυο επαγγελμάτων με *διαφορετικές απολαβές* είναι* λάθος*… 
μόνο ποσοστιαία μπορούμε να τους συγκρίνουμε… γιατί ο πχ ένας έμπειρος δικηγόρος μέσο όρο τι μηνιάτικο έχει; 1800¤;2000¤; 3000¤;  Ένας Α μηχανικός έχει *μ.ο 8000¤*! 

Με την ίδια λογική να πούμε ότι κακώς παίρνει ο μηχανικός τόσα γιατί ο δικηγόρος παίρνει λιγότερα!!! πράγμα που είναι* λάθος* σκέψη.


Τέλος να πω πως αν πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει να έχει επαγγελματισμό ο δόκιμος εξαρτάτε από  άλλους παράγοντες και όχι από τον ίδιο… 

δηλαδή, αν δεν του παρέχεται ακαδημαϊκή γνώση (δηλαδή να γίνεται κάτι σαν σεμινάριο μέσα στο πλοίο) δεν τον πληρώνουν για την εργασια του κτλ τότε  γιατί να έχει επαγγελματική συμπεριφορά; 
Για να τον καμαρώνει η μάνα του; 
*Πολλοί εδώ μέσα μπερδεύουν το ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟ ναυτικό με το ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ*… 
στο δεύτερο πρέπει να είσαι *τύπος και υπογραμμός* ανεξάρτητα των συνθηκών γιατί το κάνεις για την *ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ*. 
Στο εμπορικό δεν το κάνεις για την ψυχή της μητέρας του εφοπλιστή… αλλά για τα λεφτά γιΆαυτό λέγεται *ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟ*.

Αν δηλαδή σε βάζουν να δουλεύεις σαν μούτσος.. και ότι μάθεις για την μηχανή είναι αυτά που στο ποδαρι θα αρπάξεις βλέποντας τους άλλους ή ότι ακούσεις από τον Γ μηχανικό που θα σου πει ότι θυμάται… (*δεν έχει δηλαδή προκαθορισμένη διδακτέα υλη*) και σου δίνουν και ένα κομμάτι ψωμί.. ε τότε φυσικά δεν θα είσαι επαγγελματίας!… αν είσαι απλά είσαι φαντασμένος και σε εκμεταλλεύονται χωρίς να έχεις κανένα όφελος ούτε γνώσης ούτε οικονομικό.

Αν θέλουν επαγγελματίες να προσφέρουν επαγγελματικές συνθήκες και μισθούς 

αν δεν τους νοιάζει ούτε ή καθημερινότητα ούτε αν η μισθοδοσία είναι τουλάχιστον δίκαιη τότε εμάς γιατί να μας νοιάξει να τα καταπίνουμε όλα αυτά και να σκύβουμε το κεφάλι δείχνοντας δήθεν επαγγελματισμό; Για την ψυχή της μάνας μας;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Απόστολο:



> Σαν συμβουλη μου σου δείνω να μην πάς κάν στο πλοίο. Εκανες λάθος απόφαση γιατι ο ναυτικος και ιδιαίτερα ο Αξιωματικός πρέπει να το βλέπει σαν καριέρα και σαν τρόπο ζωης. Αλλιώς δεν θα πετύχει στην πορεία του...
> Εσυ παιδί μου ακόμα δεν πάτησες τον καταπέλτη και εισαι κουρασμένος και αγαναχτισμένος, φαντάσου να φάς και τα πρώτα ξενύχτια-μπινελίκια-ξεσκισματα τι θα λές...


Οι μηχανικοί ΕΝ (τουλάχιστον όπως τους ξέρω εγώ και ελπίζω να συνεχίσουν έτσι) πετάγονται τη νύχτα από τον ύπνο για να κατέβουν στο μηχανοστάσιο αν ακούσουν ...να αλλάζει ο ήχος της μηχανής, δεν ρωτάνε πρώτα αν θα πληρωθούν την υπερωρία. Γιατί αν πάθει χοντρή ζημιά η μηχανή το βαπόρι μέχει ακυβέρνητο και πολλές φορές έχει πνιγεί κόσμος.

Για τα ΦΕΚ στη σελίδα των οικονομικών αξιωματικών. 
Αν είναι επιβατικό πλοίο και κάνει ταξίδια στη μεσόγειο είναι στη ΣΣΕ για τα μεσογειακά επιβατικά πλοία *και * τα τουριστικά πλοία, με βασικό μισθό δοκίμου 760 ¤.
Η ΣΣΕ με τα 893¤ για βασικό μισθό δοκίμου αφορά τα βαπόρια της ακτοπλοϊας.
Αν το βαπόρι δεν είναι επιβατικό αλλά φορτηγό τότε χαρακτηρίζεται μεσογειακό αν είναι μεταξύ 801 και 4.500 DWT (ή 501 ~ 3.000 κοχ) και η ΣΣΕ είναι στο ΦΕΚ  2481 Β/05-12-2008 προβλέπει βασικό μισθό δοκίμου 679,68 ¤.
Αν είναι πάνω από 4.500 DWT χαρακτηρίζεται ποντοπόρο και ισχύει η ΣΣΕ που κυρώθηκε στο ΦΕΚ 394 Β/2-4-2002 που προβλέπει βασικό μισθό δοκίμου αξιωματικού 613,85 ¤. *Αυτοί* είναι οι ελάχιστοι μισθοί δοκίμων αξιωματικών και προσαυξάνονται με για Κυριακές, άδειες, επιδόματα. Πολλές εταιρείες τα βάζουν όλα μαζόι σε ένα κλειστό μισθό με κάποιες στάνταρντ ώρες υπερωρία κ.λπ.

----------


## Apokliros

Με μεγάλη μου λύπη διαπιστώνω ότι οι έμπειροι ναυτικοί (ενδεχομένως και πολλοί από πόστο γραφείου πλέον) αποτρέπουν σχεδόν έναν νέο, που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με το επάγγελμα, από το να σκαλίζει τα εργασιακά του δικαιώματα. "πάρε ότι σου δίνουν και ευχαριστημένος να είσαι" του λένε με λίγα λόγια. 
Το παιδί δεν ζήτησε κάτι που δεν του ανήκει ή δεν του αξίζει. Ρώτησε να μάθει ποιός είναι ο μισθός του δόκιμου βάση  της ΣΣΕ και αναρωτήθηκε γιατί θα παίρνει λιγότερα από αυτό που δικαιούται!
Συμφωνώ ότι τον δόκιμο πρέπει πρωτίστως να τον απασχολεί με ποιό τρόπο θα αποκτήσει εργασιακή πείρα στα πλαίσια της εκπαίδευσής του κι όχι αν έχει το βαπόρι ίντερνετ. Αλλά και οι συνθήκες εργασίας παίζουν βασικό ρόλο και όταν η σύμβαση ορίζει κατώτατο μισθό καλώς το κάνει. Εύχομαι πραγματικά να πρόκειται για παρεξήγηση και τα 800 Ευρ. που κατάλαβε να προσαυξάνονται με τα αντίστοιχα επιδόματα κυριακών, άδειας, κτλ. γιατί είναι αδιανόητο και ντροπιαστικό για τη χώρα μου να λειτουργούν εταιρίες με παράτυπες πρακτικές και μη τήρηση των συμβάσεων και των νόμων. (σήμερα είναι η ΣΣΕ, αύριο τα ποιοτικά στάνταρτ του πλοίου)
Μη ξεχνάμε ότι θέλουμε η ναυτιλία να έχει μέλλον. Και ότι θέλουμε να προσεγγίσουμε νέους, δίνοντάς τους κίνητρα για να αγαπήσουν το επάγγελμα. Και ναι, θα τους αλλάξουμε τη πίστη στα σταντμπάϊ και στις αλλαγές εμβόλων και στα ξεσαβουρώματα και και και......μέχρι να ξεστραβωθούνε. Για αυτό έρχονται στα βαπόρια και όποιος δεν το αντέχει ας μείνει σπίτι του.
Αλλά μαζί μ όλα αυτά πρέπει ένας εκκολαπτόμενος επαγγελματίας να μαθαίνει και για τα εργασιακά δικαιώματα και πως μπορεί να πληροφορηθεί για τις ισχύουσες διατάξεις. Πως γίνονται οι ΣΣ; Τι είναι το ΝΑΤ; Η νοοτροπία:  "βλέπε άκου μη μιλάς" δεν είναι η ευνοϊκότερη για την ανάπτυξη της "ευρείας παιδείας" ενός μελλοντικού στελέχους της εμπορ. ναυτιλίας. Και στελέχη με ευρεία παιδεία (πέρα της εξειδικευμένης) και πρόθεση να κάνουν κοινωνό της παιδείας και της πείρας τους κάθε εμπλεκόμενο, χρειάζονται σε κάθε εύρωστο βιομηχανικό και οικονομικό κλάδο. 

Έχω φάει σαν δόκιμος φαγητό με κατσαρίδες. Γιατί μου μάθαιναν στη σχολή: τρώγε το φαγητό σου στο βαπόρι και μη παραπονιέσαι. Σαν δόκιμος θα κάνεις μόκο. Ήταν η μισή αλήθεια. Πρέπει να κάνεις μόκο (όταν είσαι στραβάδι) αλλά μέχρι εκεί που δε θίγεται η αξιοπρέπειά σου. Ζω στο εξωτερικό τελευταία και βιώνω μια άλλη κουλτούρα. Γενικώς στην Ελλάδα μας μαθαίναν πρακτικά να σκύβουμε το κεφάλι (δεν είναι μόνο της ναυτιλίας το φαινόμενο). Για να πάει μπροστά όμως ένας οποιοσδήποτε οικονομικός κλάδος χρειάζεται ικανά και άρτια εκπαιδευμένα στελέχη από την βάση του (και όχι μόνο στην κορυφή) καθώς και αξιοπρεπείς συνθήκες που να εμπνέουν αίσθημα ασφάλειας (εργασιακής, οικονομικής). Με σκλάβους δεν πας μπροστά. Αν είμουν πλοιοκτήτης που ψάχνει πλήρωμα για το πλοίο του θα προτιμούσα κάποιον που ψάχνει να βρει τι του γίνεται, από κάποιον που φοβάτε να διεκδικήσει τα διακιώματά του. Τελεία.

----------


## Apokliros

Και για να απαντήσω και στον φίλο που έθεσε την ερωτηση λίγο πιο πάνω: αν σου δίνουν πράγματι πιο λίγα λεφτά από ότι ορίζει η ΣΣΕ μην πας. Σ αυτή την περίπτωση είναι απατεώνες. Ψάξε για φορτηγό ποντοπόρο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς μη νομίζεις ότι στο ποστάλι θα έχεις την ευκαιρία να χαλαρώσεις και να δεις τα φιλαράκια ή τη γκόμενα. Όλο στη τσίτα θα είσαι.

----------


## leodint63

Ένας δόκιμος αλλά και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος έμβρυο-επαγγελματίας, είτε είναι εξοπλισμένος με ισχυρό μέσον είτε όχι, πρωτίστως είναι ανάγκη να είναι κριτικός, ούτε φαντασμένος αλλά ούτε και θύμα. ¶λλωστε ένας σοβαρός crew manager γιατί να προσλάβει ένα θύμα.

Καλό είναι να επιλέξει μία εταιρεία με προοπτικές, για την ακρίβεια με την δική του προοπτική. Και εννοώ εκείνη την εταιρεία ,όπου υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα να συνεχίσει εκεί και μετά το πέρας της εκπαίδευσης του. Για ένα δε καλό μακροπρόθεσμο αποτέλεσμα είναι σημαντικό ο δόκιμος να κρίνει τους μελλοντικούς εργοδότες τους ακριβώς όσο τον κρίνουν και εκείνοι.

Ο μελλοντικός συνάδελφος Papajo αναρωτιέται αν θα πρέπει να δεχθεί με ευγνωμοσύνη την προσφορά πού έπεσε στον δρόμο του από μία εταιρεία η οποία απετέλεσε το Ultimum refugium καθότι καθυστέρησε. Δυστυχώς η άγρια και αφιλόξενη αγορά εργασίας έχει πολλά να κάνει με το επίπεδο ευγνωμοσύνης και απελπισίας των δοκίμων και καλό θα ήταν ο αγαπητός Papajo να μη προσπαθήσει να πάρει το δικό του τμήμα της διαδικασίας στα σοβαρά ώστε να μπορέσει να κάνει το εκπαιδευτικό του χωρίς να φθαρεί ψυχολογικά.

----------


## condor

τελικά πόσο πρέπει να πάρει? γνωρίζει κανείς? papajo εμαθες? Υπάρχει κάποιος που να γνωρίζει?

----------


## giorgoss

Προσωπικά,έχω ακόμα 2 χρόνια για να τελειώσω την σχολή και να πάρω το δίπλωμα,παρότι έχω ακόμα ένα μπάρκο ως δόκιμος μπροστά μου,είμαι σε μεγάλη αμφιβολία για το αν θα έιμαι έτοιμος να αναλάβω όταν έρθει εκείνη η μέρα και αυτό διότι λόγω έλλειψης πληρώματος(ναυτών) αλλά και πολιτικής της εταιρείας ο δόκιμος καταστρώματος προορίζεται για να απασχολείται μονάχα στην κουβέρτα.Έτσι,λοιπόν πέρασε ένα μπάρκο,με μόνη μου ασχολία το ματσακόνι,το σβουράκι και το μίνιο.Βέβαια και οι αξιωματικοί που είχα ηταν της ίδιας νοοτροπίας,και στενοχωριέμαι που το λέω,πως ο δόκιμος κουβέρτας είναι μονο για την κουβέρτα.Γέφυρα δεν με "άφηναν" να ανέβω καθότι οι εργασίες έτρεχαν και τις περισσότερες φορές ακόμη και μετά της 6.Εντούτοις,είχα ένα εξαίρετο παλικάρι για ανθυποπλοίαρχο και με βοήθησε αρκετά και όσο μπορούσε.Μάλιστα πολλές Κυριακές που υπήρχε χρόνος καθόταν και μετά από την βάρδια του για να μου δείξει,καθώς οι άλλοι ανθυπ. ήταν Φιλιππινέζοι και δεν ασχολιόντουσαν μαζί μου.
Θέλω να καταλήξω πως συγκριτικά με άλλους συμφοιτητές μου νομίζω πως έχω μείνει λίγο πίσω στα θέματα:ναυσιπλοϊας,καθήκοντα ανθυποπλοιάρχου και είμαι πολύ πιο εξελιγμένος σε θέματα εργασιών και συντήρησης,ΑΛΛΑ δεν πάω για ναύτης.Και πραγματικά σας το λέω έδειξα τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον για γέφυρα και CCR αλλά τελικά τζίφος.
Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος από εσας είχε τύχει σε παρόμοια κατάσταση σαν δόκιμος να μου πει πως τα κατάφερε και προχώρησε στο επόμενο στάδιο.Αν τύχει κάτι τέτοιο και στο επερχόμενο μπάρκο τότε πολύ φοβάμαι πως θα μου κοπούν τελείως τα φτερά και το άγχος θα αυξηθεί στο μέγιστο.

Υ.Γ Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα,απλα ήθελα να είμαι οσο το δυνατόν πιο πλήρης στην αναφορά μου,ώστε να με συμβουλεύσετε κατάλληλα.
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## takaros

tha ithela sas parakalo na mou pei kapoios ipefthina kai sigoura an gnorizei.an enas spoudasteis mporei na kanei to deutero ekpeydeutiko taksidi me tin eidikotita naytopais anti gia dokimos ploiarxos kai an thn ipiresia auti tin dexontai oi sxoles aen ???

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Δυστυχώς φίλε Γιώργο έπεσες σε λάθος άτομα, μακάρι στο δεύτερο σου ταξίδι να βρείς άλλα ''μυαλά''..:???:

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

nai mporeis na naytologi8eis san naytopais metraei i ypiresia sou.

----------


## giannis aen

kai vevaiws mporeis ..to idio ekana kai egw...!!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> tha ithela sas parakalo na mou pei kapoios ipefthina kai sigoura an gnorizei.an enas spoudasteis mporei na kanei to deutero ekpeydeutiko taksidi me tin eidikotita naytopais anti gia dokimos ploiarxos kai an thn ipiresia auti tin dexontai oi sxoles aen ???


1. Γιατί να το κάνει αυτό;
2. ΚΕΠ; (για να μετρήσει η υπηρεσία όπως είπατε)
+
3. Δεν θα λέγεται εκπαιδευτικό.-

----------


## Michael

> Προσωπικά,έχω ακόμα 2 χρόνια για να τελειώσω την σχολή και να πάρω το δίπλωμα,παρότι έχω ακόμα ένα μπάρκο ως δόκιμος μπροστά μου,είμαι σε μεγάλη αμφιβολία για το αν θα έιμαι έτοιμος να αναλάβω όταν έρθει εκείνη η μέρα και αυτό διότι λόγω έλλειψης πληρώματος(ναυτών) αλλά και πολιτικής της εταιρείας ο δόκιμος καταστρώματος προορίζεται για να απασχολείται μονάχα στην κουβέρτα.Έτσι,λοιπόν πέρασε ένα μπάρκο,με μόνη μου ασχολία το ματσακόνι,το σβουράκι και το μίνιο.Βέβαια και οι αξιωματικοί που είχα ηταν της ίδιας νοοτροπίας,και στενοχωριέμαι που το λέω,πως ο δόκιμος κουβέρτας είναι μονο για την κουβέρτα.Γέφυρα δεν με "άφηναν" να ανέβω καθότι οι εργασίες έτρεχαν και τις περισσότερες φορές ακόμη και μετά της 6.Εντούτοις,είχα ένα εξαίρετο παλικάρι για ανθυποπλοίαρχο και με βοήθησε αρκετά και όσο μπορούσε.Μάλιστα πολλές Κυριακές που υπήρχε χρόνος καθόταν και μετά από την βάρδια του για να μου δείξει,καθώς οι άλλοι ανθυπ. ήταν Φιλιππινέζοι και δεν ασχολιόντουσαν μαζί μου.
> Θέλω να καταλήξω πως συγκριτικά με άλλους συμφοιτητές μου νομίζω πως έχω μείνει λίγο πίσω στα θέματα:ναυσιπλοϊας,καθήκοντα ανθυποπλοιάρχου και είμαι πολύ πιο εξελιγμένος σε θέματα εργασιών και συντήρησης,ΑΛΛΑ δεν πάω για ναύτης.Και πραγματικά σας το λέω έδειξα τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον για γέφυρα και CCR αλλά τελικά τζίφος.
> Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος από εσας είχε τύχει σε παρόμοια κατάσταση σαν δόκιμος να μου πει πως τα κατάφερε και προχώρησε στο επόμενο στάδιο.Αν τύχει κάτι τέτοιο και στο επερχόμενο μπάρκο τότε πολύ φοβάμαι πως θα μου κοπούν τελείως τα φτερά και το άγχος θα αυξηθεί στο μέγιστο.
> 
> Υ.Γ Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα,απλα ήθελα να είμαι οσο το δυνατόν πιο πλήρης στην αναφορά μου,ώστε να με συμβουλεύσετε κατάλληλα.
> Ευχαριστώ!!!


Κάτι παρόμοιο αντιμετώπισα κι εγώ στο πρωτο μου εκπαιδευτικό. Εκεί ο καπετάνιος έβγαζε διαταγές του τύπου "οι δόκιμοι απαγορεύεται να ακουμπάνε το GPS" ή "απαγορευεται να αγγίζουν το πηδάλιο" (sic!) καθώς και άλλα τέτοια κουφά και απίστευτα... 
Ευτυχώς στο δευτερο ταξίδι τα πράγματα ήταν κάπως καλύτερα αν και ο χρόνος για ύπνο και ξεκούραση ήταν ελάχιστος.
Πάρομοιες καταστάσεις (και χειρότερες) έχουν αντιμετωπίσει και άλλοι συναδέλφοι. Ευχή βέβαια είναι να κάνουμε όλοι ό,τι μπορούμε ώστε οι νεότεροι να μην τραβήξουν ότι τράβηξαν οι προηγούμενοι. 

Πάντως κανένας δεν είναι απολύτως έτοιμος την π΄ρωτη φορά. Για αυτό και συνήθως πριν αναλάβει ο καθένας θα κάνει και ένα ταξίδι μαζί με τον προηγούμενο πριν αναλάβει και επίσημα. Εκεί έχει την ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσει και να δοκιμαστεί για τελευταία φορά. Παντως η σημαντική δουλειά γίνεται από πριν και πάντα κάτι ακόμα θα έχουμε να μάθουμε. Προσπάθησε να στο δεύτερο ταξίδι να πας σε πλοίο που πιάνει συχνα λιμάνια για να έχεις περισσότερες ευκαιρίες να δεις τις διαδικασίες πρόσδεσης, φορτοεκφόρτωσης, σχεδιασμού ταξιδίου κλπ. Δώσε έμφαση στην δουλειά του ανθυποπλοιάρχοϋ:
Δες τι εγγραφές κάνει στο ημερολόγιο στην βάρδυια εν πλω και στο λιμάνι, και πριν την άφιξη ή τον απόπλου.Δες τις εγγραφές και τα τεστ στον ασύρματο και τις χρέωσεις και ρώτα πως γίνωνται.Διορθωσεις χαρτών και βιβλίων.Σχεδιασμός ταξίδιου, δηλ. προετοιμασία χαρτών, ποιά βιβλία χρησιμοιούμε, το passage plan που έχει η εταιρία και πως συμπληρώνεται, πως βγάζουμε τα μίλια.Ειδικά για τα δυο προηγούμενα διάβασε το ΝΡ 100 (Mariners Handbook) που υπάρχει σε κάθε γέφυρα. Φρόντισε να "ρουφήξεις" ό,τι γνώση υπάρχει μέσα σε αυτό.Ρίξε μια ματιά και στο ΝΡ136 και στα Port Entry.Δες τι αναφορές κάνει ο αξωματικός φυλακής και καπετάνιος πριν την άφιξη σε λιμάνια και στενά και δες στα radio list που περιγράφωνται αυτές.Το βιβλίο γυμνασίων και ποια γυμνάσια πρέπει να γίνωνται και κάθε πότε και τι πρέπει να γράφουμε για κάθε γυμνάσιο.Διάβασε τα manual των συσκευών για να δεις πως λειτοργούν,ποίοι είναι οι περιορισμοί τους και πως τεστάρωνται (ραντάρ, gps, ασυρμάτου, VHF, wheater facsimile, NAVTEX, EPIRB, SART κλπ)Διάβασε το ship ή το SMS manual και το bridge check list ή όποια άλλα βιβλία έχει η εταιρία σχετικά με τις διαδιασίες του ISM.Μάθε να βγάζεις βάθος και ώρα από παλιροικούς πίνακες για πρωτεύωντα και δευτερευοντα λιμάνια.Κάνε κάθε μέρα αστρονομικούς υπολογισμούς (ευθείες θέσης, παραλλαγές, και με ήλιο και με αστέρια)Αν είσαι σε τανκερ, βρες τα σχέδια με τις γραμμές και τα βαλφ του πλοίου και ύστερα πήγαινε στην κουβέρτα και προσπάθησε να εντοπίσεις την κα΄θε γραμμή και τα βαλφ. Ακουλούθα την για να δεις που αρχίζει και που τελειώνει και προσπαθησε να καταλάβεις που χρησιμοποιείται. Ρώτα τον γραμματικό ή τον αντλιωρό ή και παλιούς ναύτες να σου πουν τα ονόματα της κάθε γραμμής και βαλφ. Μετά πήγαινε και στο ανλιοστάσιο (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!, στο αντλιοστάσιο πάμε αφού ενημερώσουμε τον γραμματικό, διότι είναι επικίνδυνος χώρος και μπορεί να μην ξαναγυρίσουμε...) και δες την συνέχεια των γράμμών και τα υπόλοιπα βαλφ και αντλίες. Μετά στο CCR και προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις ποιές είναι γραμμές και τα βαλφ και που βρίσκωνται στο κατάστρωμα και στο αντλιοστάσιο. Φρόνισε να κανείς το ίδιο με τόσο με τις γραμμμές φορτίου όσο και με έρματος και ινεργκαζ.Αν είσαι σε bulk carrier δες πως ανοίγουν και κλείνουν τα αμπάρια, πως δουλέυουν τα κρένια κτλΜάθε την ορολογία και την διαδικασία της πρόσδεσης και τους κινδύνους που υπάρχουν.Πολλά από τα παραπάνω μπορείς να τα κάνεις και ενόσω είσαι ακόμα στην σχολή. Μην περιμένεις να σου πουν τι να μάθεις. Πάρε τα βιβλία και τα μανουαλς και άρχιζε να τα μελετάς. Και μετά ό,τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ΄ρωτα συνέχεια και επίμονα στο εξηγήσουν. 
Σου εύχωμαι καλή τύχη!

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

8a parei kanonika to kep. i ypiresia metraei kanonika o nautopais einai plirwma tis kouvertas. oti xaria exei o nautopais exei k o dokimos mono swstika prwtou kyklou. kai an nautologi8ei naytopais se mpostali 8a pairnei k parapanw xrimata.

----------


## giorgoss

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες και σίγουρα θα κοιτάξω να τις αξιοποιήσω στο μέγιστο στο ερχόμενο μπάρκο. Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήμουν σε βαπόρι που έκανε τον περισσότερο καιρό ένα στάνταρ δρομολόγιο. Ταξίδι 16 ωρών, δέσιμο και φόρτωση σε SBM,διάρκεια φόρτωσης 12 ώρες και έπειτα πάλι πίσω στο ίδιο λιμάνι. Γι αυτό και κάνεις δεν είχε την διάθεση και το κουράγιο να ασχοληθεί με την εκπαίδευση μου, διότι έψαχναν χρόνο να ξεκουραστούν.
      Η απασχόληση μου ήταν στάνταρ. Δηλαδή κατά την διάρκεια του πλου ματσακόνι, σβουράκι και καθάρισμα τα οκια. Έπειτα κατά τη διάρκεια της φόρτωσης βάψιμο ή βάρδια στα manifold και στην επιστροφή έκανα τα ίδια ματσακονι κλπ. Όταν δε εμφανίστηκε η ευκαιρία σε ένα δεκαπενθήμερο ταξίδι να ασχοληθώ και λίγο με τα του ανθυποπλοιάρχου, τότε συνάντησα την ιδεολογία που προείπες « ο δόκιμος απαγορεύεται στην γέφυρα » από τον καπετάνιο κατά κύριο λόγο.
  Εντούτοις, έμαθα αρκετά καλά όσον αφορά στην συντήρηση του πλοίου και για το δέσιμο, αλλά δυστυχώς ως εκεί.
       Ευελπιστώ στο ερχόμενο μπάρκο όλα να είναι καλύτερα, με την απόκτηση περισσότερων γνώσεων. Πρέπει βέβαια και από την πλευρά των εταιρειών αλλά και από εκείνη των αξιωματικών να δοθεί περισσότερη βάση στην εκπαίδευση του δόκιμου γιατί πραγματικά τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια είναι χρυσός αν πετύχεις αξιόλογα άτομα. Και χαίρομαι όταν ακούω πως υπάρχουν αξιωματικοί που πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται γι αυτά τα παιδιά και είναι και λογικό, γιατί όταν ο εκαστοτε γραμματικός γίνει καπετάνιος και του έρθει ανθυποπλοίαρχος κάποιος που τον είχε δόκιμο και εξαιτίας του ίσως έμεινε στάσιμος τότε θα περάσουν αρκετά βραδάκια μπροστά από το φινιστρίνι(χαχα).      
      Δυστυχώς από τις σχολές οι γνώσεις που αποκομίζουμε είναι ελάχιστες….Τα πάντα είναι στο βαπόρι.
      Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!

----------


## Michael

> γιατί όταν ο εκαστοτε γραμματικός γίνει καπετάνιος και του έρθει ανθυποπλοίαρχος κάποιος που τον είχε δόκιμο και εξαιτίας του ίσως έμεινε στάσιμος τότε θα περάσουν αρκετά βραδάκια μπροστά από το φινιστρίνι(χαχα).


Χα,χα!! Σαν να ακούω τον εαυτό μου πριν μερικά χρόνια...!
Τελικά είναι σαν τίποτε να μην έχει αλλάξει στην "θρυλική" εληνική εμπορική ναυτιλία.. 
Νομίζω πως αυτό είναι ένα πολύ καλό επιχείρημα που πρεπει να το επαναλαμβάνει κανείς από την πρωτη στιγμή τόσο προς τον καπετάνιο και τον γραμματικό όσο και προς την εταιρία.



> Δυστυχώς από τις σχολές οι γνώσεις που αποκομίζουμε είναι ελάχιστες….Τα πάντα είναι στο βαπόρι.


Οι σχολές είναι αυτές που είναι. Απο εκεί και πέρα όμως πρέπει ο καθένας μας τον καιρό που είναι στην σχολή να κάθεται και να μελετά και μόνος του. Και στο πλοίο το ίδιο. Απλά στο πλοίο έχεις την ευκαιρία να δεις απτά αυτά που διαβάζεις. Και αν ορισμένοι καπεταναίοι φοβούνται να μην "χαλάσει" ο δόκιμος τα μηχανήματα, συνήθως (και λέω "συνήθως" διότι έχω συναντήσει και το αντίθετο..) δεν θα έχουν προβλημα αν μετά την βάρδυια του δανειστεί ένα μάνιουαλ ή βιβλίο από την γέφυρα ή αν (είναι τυχερός) πάρει μια ακυρωμένη έκδοση.
Αν διαβάσεις τα εγχειρίδια λειτουργίας  και τα βιβλία που προανάφερα μπορεί να διαπιστώσεις ότι τελικά μπορεί και να έχεις μάθει περίσσότερα από κάποιους αξιωματικούς που το παίζουν και δύσκολοι με τους δόκιμους... Καμμιά φορά υπάρχει και ο φόβος από μερικούς να μην αποκαλυφθεί η άγνοια τους... Βέβαια από την άλλη θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε πάντοτε να μην πέσουμε κι εμείς θύματα της οίησης και να υποτιμούμε τους παλαιότερους συναδέλφους (ασχέτως του ποιό είναι το πραγματικο  καθαυτό ποιόν τους).

----------


## takaros

paidia  euxaristo gia tis apantiseis alla stin aen aspropurgou den dexontai ipiresies naytopais...exei na kanei auto me kapoio esoteriko kanonismo i isxiei to idio gia oles tis sxoles..??Episis otan kapoios telionei sxoli kai paei ipourgio gia na egrithei to diploma den tha iparxei problima enas meros tis ipiresias na einai naytopais!!??Sti sxoli aspropirgou mia ipiresia naytopes 2mines den m tin metrisan!!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Κάτσε ρε φίλε, γιατί λέμε οτι να ναι εδω μέσα..
Ποιό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα και γιατί να σε ναυτολογήσει έτσι όπως λες;
Και 2ον ποιός σου είπε οτι στον Ασπρόπυργο δεν τη δέχονται;;
Σε άλλες σχολές τη δέχονται;;;

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Και γράφε αν μπορείς ελληνικά

----------


## ΔΟΚΙΟΣ

τιν δεχονται σε ολες τις σχολες ακομα και στης θεσσαλονικης που στο 8εμα υπιρεσιας ειναι ποιο αυστηρη απο ολες τις σχολες. το εξηξησα και ποιο πανω οτι ο δοκιμοσς και ο ναυτοπαις εχουν ακριβως τα ιδια χαρτια μονο σωστικα πρωτου κυκλου τιποτα παραπανω. και στο υπουργειο να παρεις τηλεφωνο θα σου πουν πως την δεχονται.

----------


## opelmanos

> kapote phgaines se etairies gia douleia..eite sa nautikos eite sa mhxanologos - nauphgos kai analoga ta prosonta kai th peira se epairnan....shmera an loga to visma...to fyllo kai fysika to an tha eisai kalos ''filos'' me ton dieuthinth se pairnoyn...ayth einai h ellada mas......


 Έτσι είναι δυστιχώς ακόμα και στον Τεό όσες δοκίμισες μπάινουν σε πλοία για πρακτική  με βίσμα είναι :Mad:  το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι αυτό

----------


## opelmanos

> kapote phgaines se etairies gia douleia..eite sa nautikos eite sa mhxanologos - nauphgos kai analoga ta prosonta kai th peira se epairnan....shmera an loga to visma...to fyllo kai fysika to an tha eisai kalos ''filos'' me ton dieuthinth se pairnoyn...ayth einai h ellada mas......


Έτσι είναι δυστιχώς ακόμα και στα καράβια της Νελ όσες δοκίμισες μπάινουν σε πλοία για πρακτική με βίσμα είναι οι άνδρες δόκιμοι είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση και αν μπούν θα κάνουν μόνο χρέη επικούρου η τζόβενου.Τα αξιώτιμα κοριτσάκια όμως πάντα ψηλά και με τις στολάρες τους θα είναι :Mad: Να μπούν δεν λέω και αυτές να μην είμαστε ρατσιστές αλλά να κάνουν και αυτές χρέη επικούρου .Δεν σημαίνει οτί επειδή είναι όμορφες και μοντέλα πρέπει να τις βάζεις μια στολή και να νομίζουν ο΄τι κρατάνε τον Πάπά από τα γένια και να το παίζουν έξυπνες  πρός το κατώτερο πλήρωμα ...*Στα πλοία πρέπει να είναι όλοι ίσοι ΤΈΛΟΣ!!*

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

ελα ρε συ μανο......δε ξερεις γιατι;;;;αυτη ειναι η ναυτιλια μας......και μετα θελουν τα κοριτσακια ισοτιμια.....αλλα στα δυσκολα να ναι εξω......
ελλας το μεγαλειο σου.........δεν αλλαζεις

----------


## CPT. GIANNIS

emena mou aresi kai i diafimisi stin til gia tis AEN ta psemata tous

----------


## CPT. GIANNIS

kanis me megali epiroi se eteria mesa na broume mia thesi 2o eti dokimou mpas kai kanoume tin ipiresia????????? :Confused:

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

καλησπερα γιαννη.....εχεισ δικιο για τη διαφημιση....αλλα να εχεισ κατα νου και το επιπεδο της σχολης...οκ;τοσο των καθηγητων οσο και των μαθητων...δε μιλω προσωπικα σε σενα...αλλα αν θες βρες στα ευρωπαικα κρατη τι γινεται...απο αποψη μαθηματων και υποδομης...ωσ επισησ και απο επιπεδο καθηγητων

----------


## CPT. GIANNIS

simfono se ayta pou les alla epagelmatiki apo katastasi den exi opos kai oli pleon i efoplistes pernoun filipinous aksiomatikous exo di giayto sto leo an thelane elines opos lene tote giati ftiaksane stis filipines AEN ellines efoplistes????

----------


## opelmanos

Εδώ μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα σχετικά με την επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα στα πλοία μιας και εδώ είναι το θέμα της ΝΕΛ

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

οι εφοπλιστες εφτιαξαν τις σχολες γιατι εβλεπαν οτι οι νεοι δεν ακολουθουν το επαγγελμα αυτο εδω.....στο τοπο που λεγεται ΕΛΛΑΣ...
ο νεος σημερα στη (το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο) ακολουθει το επαγγελμα του μηχανικου ---πλοιαρχου κοκ με αποτερο σκοπο να βγει στο γραφειο...να τα οικονομα κ να καθεται......αμ δεν ειναι ετσι...
αν παρεις παραδειγμα τους νεους μηχανικους θα καταλαβεις...δε ξερουν να περπατησουν στο μηχανοστασιο..αλλα καθε μηνα να τα εχουν θελουν......οκ;φυσικα μεριδιο στο ολο θεμα εχει και το κρατος που δεν δινει κινητρα...δν εχει σωστη και επαγγελματικη εκπαιδευση..και φυσικα οι καθηγητες ειναι .....αστο καλυτερα....
και σου ξανα λεω βρες στο διαδυκτιο τι κανουν οι ΄΄εξω΄΄...και θα καταλαβεις

----------


## kwstantinos18

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Χρειάζομαι πραγματικά την βοήθεια σας!!!
Είμαι δόκιμος μηχανικός και έκανα το πρώτο εκπαιδευτικό μου ταξίδι.Αλλά διέκοψα το ταξίδι μου περίπου στους 2 μήνες και 20 ημέρες.Μπορώ να ταξιδέψω έτσι ώστε να συμπληρώσω το απαιτούμενο όριο για να μπω στο Γ εξάμηνο? ή πρέπει να ξανακάνω ταξίδι τουλάχιστον 4 μήνες και 7 ημέρες?Να τονίσω ότι ο εκπαιδευτής μου δεν έχει υπογράψει ΚΕΠ.Θα μπορέσει να το υπογράψει ο επόμενος εκπαιδευτής?
Ευχαριστώ και θα με βγάζατε από το αδιέξοδο με το να απαντήσετε.

----------


## giorgoss

Φίλε μου κοιταξε,απ'όσο γνωρίζω για να μπεις στην διαδικασία ώστε το υπουργείο να κρίνει αν θα έχεις το δικαιώμα για να συνεχίσεις στο Β' εξάμηνο πρέπει να έχεις υπηρεσία τουλαχιστον 3 μήνες.Βέβαια επειδή έχω παράδειγμα από ένα συμφοιτητή μου που έκανε 3 μηνες και κατι,θα σου πρότεινα να φύγεις ξανά οπωσδήποτε και να κάνεις υπηρεσία τουλαχιστον 4 και 7,ώστε να αποφύγεις αυτές τις χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες και ένα αβέβαιο μέλλον,καθώς μέχρι να αποφασίσουν θα έχει περάσει ενα τρίμηνο και εσύ θα πηγαίνεις κανονικά σχολή και υπάρχει μεγάλη περίπτωση να μην εγκρίνουν το αίτημα σου.
Γι αυτό φύγε όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς και όπως φαντάζομαι θα είχες σοβαρό λόγο που έφυγες τόσο γρήγορα και θέλω να πιστεύω πως στην ναυτιλιακή που ήσουν θα σε βοηθήσουν.Αυτά....Όσο για το ΚΕΠ δεν γνωρίζω....

----------


## kwstantinos18

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Γιώργο για την απάντηση.
Απλά ίσως δεν έγινα σαφής η δεν κατάλαβα κάτι σωστά από την απάντηση σου. Εννοώ ότι έκανα 2μιση μήνες υπηρεσία.Μπορώ να κάνω άλλους 2 μήνες έτσι ώστε να συμπληρώσω 4 μήνες και 7 ημέρες?Γιατί στην απόφαση του υπουργείου γράφει υπηρεσία μικρότερη των 3 μηνών δεν γίνετε δεκτή.Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός.

----------


## giorgoss

Ναι,φίλε μου δεν έχεις πρόβλημα απ'όσο ξέρω να το κάνεις σπαστό το μπάρκο εφ'όσον εισαι στα χρονικα πλαισια του εκπαιδευτικού σου ταξιδιού.Αρκεί να συμπληρώσεις κ το ΚΕΠ και για δεύτερο βαπόρι.Οκ?

----------


## Δημητρης2003

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΝΑΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΥΠΟ ΞΕΝΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΒΕΒΛΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑΤ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΘΕΝΕΙΣ?ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΞΕΝΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΝΑΤ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι πρόσφατα ναι πίανεται η υπηρεσία αρκέι να είναι το βαπόρι συμβεβλημένο με το ΝΑΤ. Το θυμάμαι από μια πλάκα από ένα φίλο που όταν ξεμπαρκάρησε έλεγε ότι θα κάνει το δεύτερο έτος στον Παναμά γιατί το βαπόρι άλλαξε σημαία όταν ήταν μπαρκαρισμένος, βέβαια συνέχισε να έιναι στο ΝΑΤ οπότε συνέχισε στον Ασπρόπυργο.

Και για αργότερα το ίδιο συμβάινει. Αν είσαι σε βαπόρι με ευρωπαική σημαία όπως μπορέις να δεις εδώ http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=29012 αν είναι με ευρωπαική σημαία μπορέι να πιστεί για προαγώγιμη για να είναι και συντάξιμη πρέπει προφανώςε να είναι το βαπόρι στο ΝΑΤ.

----------


## mpakos

paidia sugnwmh exw mia aporia gt para polla akougontai apo gnwstous k den mporw n pistepsw kapoious p den exoun kanei zwh s karavi...kata 90%exw perasei stis sxolh ploiarxwn apo panelladikes.....8elw n rwthsw sto prwto m e3amhno ta3idi posa xrhmata panw katw mporeis n vgaleis mesa s autous tous e3i mhnes sth 8alassa???rwtaw edw gt eseis paidia 3erete polla parapanw gt t exete perasei...euxaristw k elpizw apo ton augousto n eimai sigoura konta sas :Very Happy: ...euxaristw polu!!!!!
sugnwmh paidia mia akoma erwthsh...sto prwto e3amhno mparko t etairies prepei n psa3w???(p.x ro-ro,gazadika,passenger k.a)kai pali sugnwmh alla den gnwrizw k exw psiloagxw8ei....

----------


## kwstantinos18

Καλησπέρα μια ερώτηση.Όταν τελειώσεις το 1ο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι τι ακριβώς γίνετε όταν πας στην σχολή?σε εξετάζουν?σου κάνουν ερωτήσεις?

----------


## kwstantinos18

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, ήμουν στο πρώτο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι και για κάποιους λόγους έκανα 2μιση μήνες και 2μιση σε άλλο καράβι.Επειδή για κακή μου επιλογή να καθήσω μέσα στην Ελλάδα αισθάνομαι οτι δεν γνωρίζω πολλά.Στην εξέταση του ΚΕΠ μου επειδή θα μας εξετάσουν υπάρχει περίπτωση αν δεν γνωρίζω κάποιες απαντήσεις να μήν γίνει αποδεκτή η υπηρεσία μου?Ευχαριστώ και παρακαλώ ας απαντήσει κάποιος γιατί με έφαγε το άγχος.

----------


## Spiros1986

> paidia sugnwmh exw mia aporia gt para polla akougontai apo gnwstous k den mporw n pistepsw kapoious p den exoun kanei zwh s karavi...kata 90%exw perasei stis sxolh ploiarxwn apo panelladikes.....8elw n rwthsw sto prwto m e3amhno ta3idi posa xrhmata panw katw mporeis n vgaleis mesa s autous tous e3i mhnes sth 8alassa???rwtaw edw gt eseis paidia 3erete polla parapanw gt t exete perasei...euxaristw k elpizw apo ton augousto n eimai sigoura konta sas...euxaristw polu!!!!!
> sugnwmh paidia mia akoma erwthsh...sto prwto e3amhno mparko t etairies prepei n psa3w???(p.x ro-ro,gazadika,passenger k.a)kai pali sugnwmh alla den gnwrizw k exw psiloagxw8ei....


Ο μισθός για Gazadika είναι περίπου στα 2.000Ε μικτά καθαρά βάλε 1.700Ε σε φορτήγα δεν γνωρίζω ποσά είναι εγω πάντος ως 1ετής το 2008 έπαιρνα καθαρά 1.750Ε σε gazadiko του αγγελικούση.
Τώρα για εταιρίες θα σου πρότεινα MINERVA,MARAN TANKERS-GAS,ARCADIA,MARMARAS,TSAKOS. :Wink:

----------


## b@silis

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα, ήμουν στο πρώτο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι και για κάποιους λόγους έκανα 2μιση μήνες και 2μιση σε άλλο καράβι.Επειδή για κακή μου επιλογή να καθήσω μέσα στην Ελλάδα αισθάνομαι οτι δεν γνωρίζω πολλά.Στην εξέταση του ΚΕΠ μου επειδή θα μας εξετάσουν υπάρχει περίπτωση αν δεν γνωρίζω κάποιες απαντήσεις να μήν γίνει αποδεκτή η υπηρεσία μου?Ευχαριστώ και παρακαλώ ας απαντήσει κάποιος γιατί με έφαγε το άγχος.


Μην αγχώνεσαι!! Θα σου κάνουν μια τυπική εξέταση..
Αν είσαι στον ασπρόπυργο υπάρχει περίπτωση αν δεν απαντήσεις ικανοποιητικά να σου πούν να ξαναπάς την επόμενη μέρα! Σε άλλη σχολή μην το σκέφτεσαι καν..(απ'όσο ξέρω)!

----------


## ΓιωργοςΔ

γεια σας παιδια. καινουργιος και εγω με αγαπη στην θαλασσα. Μια ερωτηση θα ηθελα να κανω επειδη θα αφησω καποια ατομα στην στερια στο πλοιο μεσα υπαρχει συνδεση ιντερνετ για την επικοινωνια μας; επιτρεπεται να φερουμε laptop μαζι μας; 

ευχαριστω, και κανετε τρομερη δουλεια εδω μεσα  :Wink:

----------


## b@silis

ΝΑΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ..ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ LAPTOP ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ!! ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ INTERNET EINAI ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ..ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ..ΟΧΙ ΟΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ..ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ  ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ (ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ) ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ wirless TOY ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ..ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ 'Η ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΣ!

----------


## Apostolos

Έμαθα πώς η ταρίφα απο τα "τσακάλια" των γραφείων για τα παιδιά που δέν κατάφεραν να συμπληρώσουν τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο υπηρεσίας ειναι 800 ευρώ για να σου δώσουν την κατ αξαίρεση άδεια να πάς στο επόμενο ετος. Αν ειναι αλήθεια τα συνδικάτα και οι αρμόδιοι ακούν?

----------


## newsman

παιδιά ετοιμάζομαι να πάω στην σχολή για να με εξετάσουν ΚΕΠ.Έχω αγχωθεί γιατι στην σχολή της Κεφαλονιάς λένε οτι ειναι πολύ αυστηρά τα πράγματα με το κεπ και μου λίπουν κάποιες ερωτήσεις αλλά δεν νομίζω να ξεπερνούν το 1/10 του.Γνωρίζει κανείς τι παίζει?

----------


## b@silis

ΟΣΕΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΕ ΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΕΠ..ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ-ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ..ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΝ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟ..ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΣΤΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ!! ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ..
ΚΑΤΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΤΟ..Η ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ (ΩΣ ΕΠΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΕΙΣΤΩΝ) ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ..

----------


## ChiefMate

> ΟΣΕΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΕ ΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΕΠ..ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΤΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ-ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ..ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΝ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟ..ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΣΤΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ!! ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ..
> ΚΑΤΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΤΟ..Η ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ (ΩΣ ΕΠΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΕΙΣΤΩΝ) ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ..


Η ευκολη λυση!Αντιγραφη!
Εχετε πιασει βλεπω το νοημα για το τι παιζεται στις σχολες...
Βεβαια αλλοι εχουν το φταιξιμο γι αυτην την κατασταση κ βρισκονται πολυ ψηλα.
Ετσι δεν ομως δεν θα παμε μπροστα....

----------


## newsman

> Η ευκολη λυση!Αντιγραφη!
> Εχετε πιασει βλεπω το νοημα για το τι παιζεται στις σχολες...
> Βεβαια αλλοι εχουν το φταιξιμο γι αυτην την κατασταση κ βρισκονται πολυ ψηλα.
> Ετσι δεν ομως δεν θα παμε μπροστα....



με συγχωρείς Chief mate αλλά εγω είχα προτομπαρκο γραμματικό στο πλοίο και ο άνθρωπος κάποια κατασκευαστικά θέματα δεν τα ήξερε και τα finish plan ηταν κινεζοαγγλικα.ΕΓς λοιπον που εξαιτίαςαυτου έχς 10 ερωτήσεις ασυμπλήροτες τι να κάνω?Να πάω στην σχολή ετσι και αν με ρωτήσουν για αυτές θα τους πώ τι?οτι δεν ήξερε ο γραμματικός?πραγματικά έχω κουραστεί τόσα χρόνια με αυτό το σύστιμα του κοψε το λεμό σου εγώ αυτό θέλω...και δυστιχός όσο και αν έψαξα το internet μπας και βρώ κάτι,τζίφος.θα πάω έτσι λοιπον.αγχομένος και αν με κόψουν τότε πολύ απλά θα μ πετάνε 5 μηνεσ στα σκουπήδια

----------


## fatnasi

> Κ ειναι λογικο να το λενε γιατι οταν ερχονται στο βαπορι οι δοκιμοι κ κουβαλανε ενα laptop,ενα σκληρο γεματο ταινιες,τραγουδια κ Pro Evolution δεν σκεφτονται οπως σκεφτεστε εσεις τωρα....
> Ποιος απο ολους ειχε στο βαπορι μαζι του ενα βιβλιο Ναυτιλιας κ ΔΚΑΣ ή Ναυτικη Τεχνη?
> Θα σας πω εγω...
> Μονο καποιος που χρωστουσε αυτα τα μαθηματα...
> Οσο για τον συναδελφο που ξεκινησε αυτο το thread επειδη τον ειχα πρωτομπαρκο Δοκιμο δεν τον φοβαμαι γιατι του κοβει....
> Αρκει να προσεξεις την συμπεριφορα σου στο πληρωμα!
> Καλη αρχη κ να ξερετε πως ολοι οι πρωτομπαρκοι εχουν κ μια δικαιολογια για ενα 3μηνο τουλαχιστον...


καλησπέρα και από μένα... συγγνώμη που επεμβαίνω έτσι στο θέμα, αλλά είδα τα παραπάνω και 8α ήθελα να εκφράσω την άποψή μου... Θέωρώ ότι πολλοί αξιωματικοί δεν έχουν σκοπό να μάθουν κάτι στους δόκιμους. Απλά δεν έχουν τι να κάνουν και προσπάθούν συνέχεια να τους τη λένε για να φανούν πιο έξυπνοι στους πρωτάρηδες. Στην σχολή στο 1ο εξάμηνο ήμουν ο καλύτερος και πήγα στο πλοίο με πάρα, πάρα πολύ όρεξη. Εδωσα πανελλήνιες και με το βαθμό που έβγαλα μπορούσα να πάω σε άλλες 135 σχολές, αλλά εγώ επέλεξα το εμπορικό ναυτικό και δεν το έκανα ούτε για τα χρήματα ούτε το βρήκα σαν εύκολη λύση επειδή φοβόμουν ότι δε θα περάσω κάπου και δε θα ζήσω τη φοιτητική ζωή... Μπήκα μέσα στο πλοίο μεόλα μου τα βιβλία παρ'ολο που τα είχα περάσει όλα και συνεχως ρωτούσα να μάθω... Μέσα στις πρώτες δέκα μέρες που ήμουν στο πλοίο είχε μεθύσει ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος και κοιμόταν πάνω στους χάρτες ενώ ήμουν μαζί του στη βάρδια 2000-2400, και ενώ φεύγαμε από Rio De Janeiro για Freeport-Bahamas, είδα ότι ερχόταν ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο κατα πάνω μας και ότι πηγαίναμε για σύγκρουση, επειδή φοβήθηκα να φωνάξω τον καπετάνιο έκανα μόνος μου αποφυγή. Λάθος μεν που δε συμβουλεύτηκα κανέναν και δε μίλησα ούτε στον καπετάνιο, αλλά το βρήκα σα μία ευκαιρία και αφού πρώτα ένιωσα σίγουρος για τον εαυτό μου και τις λίγες μου γνώσεις, με ψυχραιμία το αντιμετώπισα. Παρ'όλα αυτά, 3 μήνες μετά έφυγα από το πλοίο με σκοπό να παρατήσω τη σχολή. Αυτό γιατί, παρόλο που είχα ενημερώσει από την αρχή ότι έχω κήλη μεσοσπονδύλου (έιχα και γνωμάτευση από γιατρό) και δε θα μπορούσα να ανταλπεξέλθω σε βαριές δουλειές,  όταν ξανα πήγαμε στο Freeport, με έπιασε η πλάτη μου και δε μπορούσα να κουνηθώ. Πήγα στο νοσοκομείο με κήλη μεσοσπονδύλου και λουμπάγκο και ενώ είχα αναρρωτική άδεια, δούλευα συνεχόμενα και μετά μου άλλαξαν το ωράριο και με έβαζαν τις καθημερινές να δουλεύω τουλάχιστον 12 ώρες και τα σαββατοκύριακα το ίδιο (στα λιμάνια 20 ώρες, 3 ώρες ύπνο κ πάμε πάλι) και όλο αυτό γιατί θεώρησαν ότι το έκανα επίτηδες αυτό με την πλάτη μου για να μην κάνω δουλειά. Να ενημερώσω ότι μετά από αυτό πρέπει να κάνω εγχείρηση στη σπονδυλική μου στήλη. Τελικά αποφάσισα να συνεχίσω μιας κια έχω λίγο πείσμα, αλλά τελικά μαθαίνω ότι το ταξίδι βγήκε άκυρο γιατί παρόλο που η υπηρεσία μου έφτανε, ο καπετάνιος δε μου είχε δώσει συστατική επιστολή και βγήκε όλο άκυρο και το χειρότερο είναι ότι ξέρω και μίλησα αργότερα στο τηλέφωνο και με τον υποπλοίαρχό μου και μού είπε ότι το έκανε επίτηδες επειδή έδωσα παραίτηση και δε θα είχε ατομο να του γράφει το επίσημο ημερολόγιο και να του γράφει στα αγγλικά τα μηνύματα για την εταιρία. Θέλω να πώ ότι ήμουν άτομο με πολύ όρεξη, θέληση, είχα πάντα τα βιβλία μου να τα συμβουλεύομαι και τελικά έχασα ένα χρόνο από τη σχολή και από τη μελλοντική μου εργασία για τα καπρίτσια μερικών που θέλουν να το παίζουν κάμποσοι στους δόκιμους.

----------


## Apostolos

Κρίμα φίλε, έπεσες σε άχρηστους...

----------


## alkiviadis

> με συγχωρείς Chief mate αλλά εγω είχα προτομπαρκο γραμματικό στο πλοίο και ο άνθρωπος κάποια κατασκευαστικά θέματα δεν τα ήξερε και τα finish plan ηταν κινεζοαγγλικα.ΕΓς λοιπον που εξαιτίαςαυτου έχς 10 ερωτήσεις ασυμπλήροτες τι να κάνω?Να πάω στην σχολή ετσι και αν με ρωτήσουν για αυτές θα τους πώ τι?οτι δεν ήξερε ο γραμματικός?πραγματικά έχω κουραστεί τόσα χρόνια με αυτό το σύστιμα του κοψε το λεμό σου εγώ αυτό θέλω...και δυστιχός όσο και αν έψαξα το internet μπας και βρώ κάτι,τζίφος.θα πάω έτσι λοιπον.αγχομένος και αν με κόψουν τότε πολύ απλά θα μ πετάνε 5 μηνεσ στα σκουπήδια


Εγώ πήγα χθές αλλά δεν έκαναν καμία εξεταση,λένε για αρχές Οκτώβρη μόλις δώσει εντολή το υπουργείο για σύσταση εξεταστικής επιτροπής..Απλά μας έβαλαν να υπογράψουμε οτι θα συνεχίσουμε κανονικά τα μαθήματα με ευθύνη δική μας μέχρι να εξεταστούν τα ΚΕΠ πράγμα που σημαίνει πως αν κοπείς χάνεις και το 6μηνο αλλά κατόπιν εορτής..

----------


## vanessa619

το καλοκαιρι που περασε επρεπε να ταξιδεψω αλλα δεν βρηκα καραβι...
εψαξα πολυ ομως δεν τα παρατησα με την πρωτη.
θελω να ψαξω φετος να βρω και λογικα θα χασω ενα μια χρονια.
πρεπει να κανω κατι για να μην διαγραφω και να μπορεσω να συνεχισω του χρονου? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## προβληματισμενος

τα ποσταλια τι συμβασεις υπογραφουν;και αυτες εξαμηνες;

----------


## gkanelis

γεια.
πρωτα απ ολα να πω οτι κανετε καταπληκτικη δουλεια δω μεσα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

εχω δυο ερωτησουλες.
1. ποιο ειναι τ μαχ που μπορει να κατσει ενα πλοιο χωρις να δεσει σε καποιο λιμανι?
2. αμα σου τελειωσουν τ τσιγαρα ή τα προσωπικα ειδη (σαμπουαν κ.τ.λ.) τι κανεις?

----------


## Apostolos

Εχουμε ακούσει ιστορίες και για ένα μήνα ταξίδι. Το χειρότερο ειναι φυσικά να κάνεις ένα τέτοιο ταξίδι και να κάτσεις και καμια 10αριά στο αγκυροβόλιο να περιμένεις να υπάρξει θέση για το πλοίο στο λιμάνι. Τσίγάρα ειναι απο τα πράματα που δέν τελείωνουν σχεδόν ποτέ στο καράβι, έχει εκατοντάδες κούτες ο Πλοίαρχος αφορολόγητα για να χαρίζει στις αρχές των λιμανιών και για το πλήρωμα. Τώρα για άλλα πράματα θα κανονίσεις εσύ να πάρεις σε κάθε λιμάνι για αρκετό καιρό...
Θα δεις που ακόμα και μια καραμέλα για το λαιμο ή μια σοκολάτα θα ειναι είδος πολυτελείας

----------


## gkanelis

λες μαχ ενα μηνα.

δηλαδη το ταξιδι ελλαδα αμερικη ποσο καιρο θελει να τ κανει?

----------


## gkanelis

και απο καπνο πως παμε?

----------


## ChiefMate

Οι 30 ειναι φυσιολογικες αν φυγες απο Βραζιλια για Σιγκαπουρη,υπαρχουν κ χειροτερα πχ αν φυγεις απο Καναδα να γυρισεις Ολλανδια απο Cape Horn  με κατι καιρους κανεις καμια 45ρια μερες...
Γενικα αν προμηθευτεις σωστα δεν ξεμενεις,ουτε απο τσιγαρα ουτε απο τιποτα...

----------


## gkanelis

και απο τα λιμανια πως προμηθευεσε? τρεχεις να βρεις ανοιχτο μπακαλικο? :-D:-D:-D:-D

βασικα αν πρωτο ταξιδι επιλεξεις φορτηγο μετα στο δευτερο προτεινετε παλι φορτηγο η καποιο γκαζαδικο/ lng-lpg?

----------


## ChiefMate

Ναι!Τριτο σε ποσταλι,τεταρτο σε φερυ μποτ Περαμα - Παλουκια κ πεμπτο σπιτι σου....
Σε οτι βαπορι ξεκινησες εκει να μεινεις,τα βαπορια εχουν γινει εξειδικευση πλεον αν δεν θες να εισαι αλεξιπτωτιστης!

----------


## gkanelis

πλακα μου κανεις φανταζομαι καλα δεν μπορεις καπως να τα εχεις παραγγειλει απο πιο πριν και να στα εχουν στο λιμανι?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Διάβασε αυτό το θέμα και αν το διαβάσεις ξαναδιάβασέ το.

----------


## opelmanos

> και απο καπνο πως παμε?


Συγνώμη αλλά τόσο πολύ καπνίζεις :Confused: 


'''

----------


## gkanelis

> Συγνώμη αλλά τόσο πολύ καπνίζεις
> 
> 
> '''


οχι απλως κανω μονο καπνο. τ βιομηχανικα πλεον δεν τα μπορω με τιποτα

----------


## gkanelis

παναγιωτη ευχαριστω πολυ.
παρα πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα αν και ειναι κριμα που εχει κλισει

αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι το ποσο περιπου περνει μεχρι να ξεφορτωσεις και να φορτωσεις? μιλωντας για φορτηγα ή κοντεινερ παντα

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα πλοιό κοντέινερ μπορεί να κάτσει μερικές ώρες. Ενα φορτηγό σίγουρα μερικές μέρες αν και σε ορισμένα λιμάνια έχουν τέτοιες υποδομές που ούτε να βγεις μια βόλτα μπορείς. Δηλαδή τις επισκέψεις στην στεριά μην τις έχεις σίγουρες... Ιδικά με τις επιθεωρήσεις και τους κανονισμούς τα πραματα στενευουν πολύ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> παναγιωτη ευχαριστω πολυ.
> παρα πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα αν και ειναι κριμα που εχει κλισει
> 
> αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι το ποσο περιπου περνει μεχρι να ξεφορτωσεις  και να φορτωσεις? μιλωντας για φορτηγα ή κοντεινερ παντα


Προφανώς δεν διάβασες προσεχτικά το θέμα που σου πρότεινα, γιατιί έχει απαντηθέι εκεί (κάπου στη σελίδα 4, αν και πρ΄πει να το ξαναδιαβάσεις όλο), περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μπορέις να δεις σε πιο εξειδικευμένα θέματα του φόρουμ (πχ εδώ). Το θέμα έχει κλείσει για να μην γίνει τσατ.

Να ρωτήσω κάτι εγώ; Το πρόβλημα είναι που θα βρεις καπνό ή τι θα πρέπει να κάνεις για να πάρεις όσο πιο πολλά γίνεται στο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι; Μήπως πρέπει να σε νοιάζει πως μορείς να μάθεις για τη φόρτωση ή εκφόρτωση και πως θα μάθεις τις διαδικασίες που πρέπει να διεκπεραιώσει ένας αξιωματικός στο λιμάνι (πχ επιθεςωρήσεις);

Προφανώς δεν το έχετε καταλλάβει, αλλά ζούμε σε δύσκολες εποχές όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα αλλά και στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη αλλά και στις ΗΠΑ. Και δεν αφορά μόνο τη θάλασσα.
 Ή θα πρέπει να δουλέυουμε πιο φτηνά από τους Ασιάτες ή να "πουλήσουμε" κάτι παραπάνω από αυτούς να "πουλήσουμε επιστήμη". Να μπορέις να πεις "παίρνω παραπάνω από τον ασιάτη, αλλά είμαι καλύτερα καταρτισμένος, μιλάω και γράφω άπταιστα εγγλέζικα και μπορώ να σου λύσω πολλά προβλήματα πάνω στο βαπόρι τόσο εν πλω όσο και στο λιμάνι" όταν θα μιλάςμε τον υπέυθυνο πληρωμάτων σαν ανθυποπλοίαρχος ή σαν τρίτος μηχανικός.
 Το εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι είναι μοναδική ευκαιρία να εφαρμόσει κάποιος όσα έχει μάθει στη σχολή και να διευρύνει τις γνώσεις του. Διαβάστε προσεχτικά όσα έχεουν γράψει στις προηγούμενες σελίδες όσα έχουν γράψει ο chiefmate και ο Michael (πχ εδώ).

----------


## gkanelis

φιλε παναγιωτη, αρχικα να σου πω οτι εχω ξαναδιαβασει το θεμα απλως δεν ειχα βγαλει ακρη στα θεματα
1. μεσος χρονος παραμονης φορτηγου σε λιμανι
κ΄
2. προμηθεια εφοδιων για την καλυψη πρωτων αναγκων (σαμπουαν κ.τ.λ.)

Για το καπνισμα δεν ρωτησα καθως ειχα διαβασει σε αλλο ποστ απλως ειχα την περιεργεια αν γινετε το ιδιο και με τον καπνο καθως απ οτι θυμαμαι δεν διατηρειται τοσο ευκολα.

ως προς τα υπολοιπα, αρχικα να πω οτι ειναι ενα επαγγελμα το οποιο σκοπευω να ακολουθησω για οσο περισσοτερο μπορω. επειδη εχω καταλαβει ποσο δυσκολοι ειναι οι καιροι κ επειδη ευτυχως δεν εχω καποιο μεσο (κ λεω ευτυχως γιατι παντοτε ηθελα να τ καταφερνω με την αξια μου) ξερω οτι για να εχω μια καλη καριερα πρεπει στα δυο 6μηνα εκπαιδευτικα ταξιδια να μαθω οσα μπορω και πολλα παραπανω.
π.χ. οπως ειπες κ εσυ φορτωση-εκφορτωση, επιθεωρησεις, καθηκοντα, χαραξη πορειας

παρολα αυτα ομως εξακουλουθω να παραμενω ανθρωπος και να θελω να τρωω να πλενομε να καπνιζω αρα λογικο ειναι να θελω να μαθω και για αυτα, να πω οτι πολλες απο αυτες τις απορειες τις ελυσα απο τις ερωτοαπαντησεις του morgan και του                                                                          lamainmusain και τους ευχαριστω.

επισης κατ εμε αυτο που θα σε κανει να διαφερεις απο τον αλλον ειναι το μερακι που εχεις για την δουλεια αυτη κ η θεληση σου να την ψαξεις παιρετερω 

ευχομαι να καταλαβες γιατι ρωτησα αυτα και επισης να σου πω οτι φετος δηνω πανελληνιες οποτε δεν μπορω ακομα να ρωτησω για τυχων τεχνικα θεματα καθως και οτι οτι απορειες σε θεματα ως προς την δουλεια στα καραβια δεν υπαγονται σε αυτο το θεμα

ελπιζω να μην με περασες για καποιον που θελει να βρει μια δουλεια κ να αραζει. :-)

α επισης thanks για το δευτερο link ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ελπίζω να κατλλαβες ότι όπως και εσύ και οι υπόλοιποι θα χρειάζονται  σαμπουάν τσιγάρα κ.λπ. οπότε όπως τα βρίσκουν αυτόι έτσι κι εσύ.

Το τελευταίο μέρος του προηγούμενου μηνύματος είναι γενικό και δεν απευθύνεται στον gkanelis (για αυτό και στο δεύτερο πληθυντικό). Για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα όπως και στο φόρουμ και στο βαπόρι (και όχι μόνο) πολλές φορές για να βρείς κάτι που θέλεις πρέπει να ψάξεις για να βρεις τις απαντήσεις και τα στοιχεία που χρειάζεσαι. Θα συμβούλευα κάποιον από τώρα να κατεβάσει το ΚΕΠ σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή από εδώ* http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontof...c=687&cnode=81 (είναι κάτω κάτω στη σελίδα) και να αρχίσει να προετοιμάζεται για το που θα βρει τα στοιχεία που ζητούνται και αν θέλει ας κάνει κάποια ερώτηση εδώ πχ σε ποια ναυτιλιακή έκδοση θα βρώ την απάντηση στην ερώτηση 142 του 1ου ΚΕΠ πλοιάρχων (μάθε να χρησιμοποιείς τα ωριάι στίγματα για προσδιορισμό της διορθώσεως του χρονομέτρου); Στην αμερικάνικη έκδοση pub117 Radio Navigational Aids (πορέι κάποιος να την κατεβάσει από εδώ http://www.nga.mil/NGAPortal/MSI.portal;jsessionid=060LMsvf4R0mp2ChtG1XfnRCqLyh  FnDRfQR6g6nWkzslcwvdhrGC!930550567!NONE?_nfpb=true  &_pageLabel=msi_portal_page_62&pubCode=0009 ή το βρετανικό Admiralty List of Radio Signals που θα υπάρχει στη γέφυρα.

*Στην αρχή έχει και τον κανονισμό για τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια, οπότε θα λυθούν και πολλές απορίες.

----------


## gkanelis

sorry για την παρεξηγηση δεν παρατηρησα τον πλυθηντικο

ενδιαφερον το κεπ του εριξα μια ματια αυριο θα ασχοληθω περαιτερω.
εχει μεινει ακομα η ιδια εκδοση απο το 1991? τοσο χαλια ειναι πλεον το συστημα εκπαιδευσης?

καληνυχτα παιδια

----------


## unibomb

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΣΤΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΑ Ο ΜΙΣΘΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΞΕΝΟ ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΕΥΡΩ;

----------


## gkanelis

Ναι. τα λεφτα ετσι και αλλιως μπαινουν σε τραπεζικο λογαριασμο της επιλογης σου

----------


## Dark_kronos

Καλησπερα παιδια! Ειμαι πρωτοετης, και σιγα- σιγα εχω αρχισει να ανχωνομαι για το μπαρκο. Δεν εχω την δυνατοτιτα να παω συντομα στον Πειρεα για να κανω αιτησης στις εταιριες, και καθηγητες και 2ο ετης και 4οετης μας ανχωνουν λεγοντας μας να μην περιμενουμε μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις, και ειναι καλητερα να ξερουμε απο τωρα με σιγουρια. 
Επιπλεων να σας πω οτι θελω, τοσο για τα εκπαιδευτικα, οσο και για την καριερα μου, να βρησκομαι σε κρουαζιεροπλοια η στην ακτοπλοοια. Εκει προκυπτουν και αλλα θεματα, εχω ακουσει οτι στις περισσοτερες ακτοπλοΐκες ειτε δεν περνουν, ειτε θες πολυ γερο "δοντι" για να μπεις. Ισχυει κατι τετιο; Δεν με ενδιαφερει αν θα δινουν καλα λευτα, αν και σιγουρα δεν θα με χαλαγε, οποτε δεν μιλαμε μονο για τις μεγαλες εταιριες, αλλα η μικροτερες θα παιρνουν δοκιμους;  Επισης, οσων αφορα τα κρουαζιεροπλοια, μονο την Louis μου εχουν πει, αλλα απο οτι ειδα ειναι Κυπριακη εταιρια. Μπορουμε να μπαρκαρουμε σε καραβι με ξενη σημαια η μονο Ελληνικη γινετε δεκτη σαν υπηρεσια; 

Ακομα, η μοναδικη εταιρια που εχει ερθει μεχρι στιγμης στην σχολη, μας αφησε ενα e-mail στο οποιο μπορουμε να τους στειλουμε αιτησης προτου παμε στα γραφεια τους. Υπαρχει κατι τετιο σε ολες τις εταιριες; Και που θα μπορεσω να βρω τις καθε εταιριας; 

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## Leviathan

Μπορείς να βρεις τα sites των εταιριών στο: http://www.ship.gr/offices/index.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Πρέπει πρώτα να βελτιώσει όμως την ορθογραφία του και μετά να στείλει e mail...

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Apostolo. Φιλε Dark Kronos, σεβαστη η επιλογη σου να πραγματοποιησεις το πρωτο σου ταξιδι σε επιβατηγο, μονο πρωτα βρες καποια παιδια απο τη σχολη σου ειτε απο το 2ο ειτε 4ο ετος που πηγαν σε επιβατηγα. Στην πλειοψηφια τους δεν εχουν αποκτησει ουτε τις μισες γνωσεις απο οσους ταξιδεψαν με ποντοπορα. Και εκτελουσαν καθηκοντα επικουρου η ακομα και τζοβενου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Φίλε Dark_kronos η Louis είναι κυπριακή εταιρεία αλλά έχει βαπόρια με ελληνική σημαία. Πάντως μπορείς να μπαρκάρεις σε βαπόρι με ξένη σημαία αρκέι αν είναι σθμβεβλημένο στο ΝΑΤ όπως είδαμε παλιότερα.



> Αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι πρόσφατα ναι πίανεται η υπηρεσία αρκέι να είναι το βαπόρι συμβεβλημένο με το ΝΑΤ. Το θυμάμαι από μια πλάκα από ένα φίλο που όταν ξεμπαρκάρησε έλεγε ότι θα κάνει το δεύτερο έτος στον Παναμά γιατί το βαπόρι άλλαξε σημαία όταν ήταν μπαρκαρισμένος, βέβαια συνέχισε να έιναι στο ΝΑΤ οπότε συνέχισε στον Ασπρόπυργο.
> 
> Και για αργότερα το ίδιο συμβάινει. Αν είσαι σε βαπόρι με ευρωπαική σημαία όπως μπορέις να δεις εδώ http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=29012 αν είναι με ευρωπαική σημαία μπορέι να πιστεί για προαγώγιμη για να είναι και συντάξιμη πρέπει προφανώςε να είναι το βαπόρι στο ΝΑΤ.

----------


## Apostolos

> Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Apostolo. Φιλε Dark Kronos, σεβαστη η επιλογη σου να πραγματοποιησεις το πρωτο σου ταξιδι σε επιβατηγο, μονο πρωτα βρες καποια παιδια απο τη σχολη σου ειτε απο το 2ο ειτε 4ο ετος που πηγαν σε επιβατηγα. Στην πλειοψηφια τους δεν εχουν αποκτησει ουτε τις μισες γνωσεις απο οσους ταξιδεψαν με ποντοπορα. Και εκτελουσαν καθηκοντα επικουρου η ακομα και τζοβενου.


Το θέμα ειναι να υπάρχει θέληση και αγάπη... Βλέπω όμως ότι είναι όλα τα νέα παιδιά στον κόσμο τους και τσάμπα πάει το σάλιο...

----------


## Thanasis17

Καλησπέρα! Έφτασα και γω λοιπόν μετά απο 6 μήνες στο σημείο του ταξιδίου.Με τα μαθήματα στη σχολή όλα καλά και ετοιμάζομαι για το ταξίδι και για αυτό θα ήθελα μερικές πληροφορίες. Έχω κλείσει εταιρία και το πρώτο μπάρκο μου θα είναι σε γκαζάδικο.(μηχανικός στην ειδικότητα). Και άρχισαν να μου διμιουργούντε κάποια ερωτήματα τα οποία πψιλοντρέπομαι να τα ρωτήσω στην εταιρία για να μην με περάσουν για τελείως άσχετο  :Razz:  Απο οτι ξέρω τα γκαζάδικα κατα κύριο λόγο ξεφορτώνουν μακριά απο τα λημάνια,σε ειδικούς αγωγούς, οπότε η δυνατότητα να βγείς στο λιμάνι δεν υπάρχει. Και εδ΄ω έρχεται το ερώτημα μου: εγώ πρέπει να πάρω ''προμή8ειες'' για 6 μήνες ? Οταν λέω ''προμήθειες'' εννοώ είδη προσοπικής υγιεινής, όπως σαμπουάν, οδοντόκρεμες κτλπ. Πρέπει ξερω γω να φροντήσω να τα πάρω όλα αυτά για 6 μήνες? Και εδώ έρχεται το δεύτερο ερώτημα μου: πώς θα τα περάσω αυτά απο το αεροδρόμιο,καθώς απο οτι ξέρω απαγορεύοντε μεγάλες ποσότητες. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει θα ήμουν ευγνόμων. :grin: Επίσης ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι θα πρέπει να έχω μαζί μου. Πάνω κάτω ξέρω αλλά θα ήθελα να ακούσω και εσάς μήπως έχω ξεχάσει κάτι  :Smile:  Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων! Περιμένω απαντήσεις σας  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο αεροδρόμιο μπλοκάρουν όσες συσκευασίες (σαμπουάν, οδοντόκρεμες κ.λπ.) είναι στις χειραποσκευές (σε αυτές που έχεις μαζί σου όταν κάθεσαι στο αεροπλάνο). Μπορείς να έχεις όσες θέλεις στις βαλίτσες που παραδίνεις στο τσεκιν. Μην πανικοβάλεσαι δεν είναι όλα τα τέρμιναλ στη μέση του πουθενά, υπάρχουν και κοντά στη στεριά.

----------


## Thanasis17

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου Παναγιώτη και θα ήθελα αν γίνεται και άλλες πηροφορίες και απο άλλους σχετικά με το τι πρέπει να έχω μαζι μου στο καράβι σαν δόκιμος μηχανής και τι θα ήταν περιτώ :grin: Περιμένω απαντήσεις σας  :Smile:

----------


## mparkaroutsos

φίλε θανάση είμαι και εγώ 2ετής μηχανικός και αν θελεις μπορώ να σου πω 2-3 πραγματάκια που πρέπει να πάρεις μαζί σου γιατί και εγώ τις ίδιες απορίες με εσένα ειχα πρίν μπαρκάρο...κατ αρχήν να πάρεις σίγουρα σαμπουάν και οδοντόκρεμες μαζί σου και γενικά οτι νομίζεις οτι θα σου είναι χρήσιμο για τον ατομικό σου καθαρισμό!! Βέβαια μήν πανικοβάλεσαι γιατί το πιθανότερο είναι να πιάνετε λιμάνια βέβαια αυτο συνεπάγεται και με το dwt του πλοίου...αλλα γενικά ειναι δύσκολο να μην πιάσεις καθόλου λιμάνι..εσώρουχα να έχεις πολλά γιατί θα σου χρειάστουν πολλά σίγουρα καθώς επίσης και μπλουζάκια γιατί οπως είπες θα είσαι δοκ.μηχανικός οπότε θα πέσει και πολύ ιδρώτας..τζιν και τέτοια γενικά πολιτικά ρούχα μην πάρεις γιατί δεν θα σου χρειαστούν αυτα που θα φοράς συν μια αλλαξιά ακόμα ..γενικά να πάρεις φόρμες αθλητικές και κανα φουτεράκι η σορτσάκια γιατί είναι άνετα ρούχα!!Σαμπουάν και γενικά υγρά θα φροντίσεις να τα έχεις στην βαλίτσα σου για να μην σου τα πάρουν (στις χειραποσκευές απογορεύονται τα υγρά)ελπίζω καπως να σε βοήθησα!!Και εαν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω και σε κάτι άλλο ευχαρίστως!!!

----------


## alkiviadis

> φίλε θανάση είμαι και εγώ 2ετής μηχανικός και αν θελεις μπορώ να σου πω 2-3 πραγματάκια που πρέπει να πάρεις μαζί σου γιατί και εγώ τις ίδιες απορίες με εσένα ειχα πρίν μπαρκάρο...κατ αρχήν να πάρεις σίγουρα σαμπουάν και οδοντόκρεμες μαζί σου και γενικά οτι νομίζεις οτι θα σου είναι χρήσιμο για τον ατομικό σου καθαρισμό!! Βέβαια μήν πανικοβάλεσαι γιατί το πιθανότερο είναι να πιάνετε λιμάνια βέβαια αυτο συνεπάγεται και με το dwt του πλοίου...αλλα γενικά ειναι δύσκολο να μην πιάσεις καθόλου λιμάνι..εσώρουχα να έχεις πολλά γιατί θα σου χρειάστουν πολλά σίγουρα καθώς επίσης και μπλουζάκια γιατί οπως είπες θα είσαι δοκ.μηχανικός οπότε θα πέσει και πολύ ιδρώτας..τζιν και τέτοια γενικά πολιτικά ρούχα μην πάρεις γιατί δεν θα σου χρειαστούν αυτα που θα φοράς συν μια αλλαξιά ακόμα ..γενικά να πάρεις φόρμες αθλητικές και κανα φουτεράκι η σορτσάκια γιατί είναι άνετα ρούχα!!Σαμπουάν και γενικά υγρά θα φροντίσεις να τα έχεις στην βαλίτσα σου για να μην σου τα πάρουν (στις χειραποσκευές απογορεύονται τα υγρά)ελπίζω καπως να σε βοήθησα!!Και εαν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω και σε κάτι άλλο ευχαρίστως!!!


Και πάρε και κανένα βιβλίο μαζί σου..πχ ΜΕΚ,Βοηθητικά μηχανήματα....Να ρίχνεις κ εκεί καμιά ματιά...

----------


## Thanasis17

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά. Βοηθήσατε πολύ  :Smile:   :Smile:  Λίγα μαθήματα ακόμα και μετά δρόμο  :Very Happy:  Καλλές θαλασσες λοιπόν σε όσους θα ταξιδέψουν/ταξιδεύουν  :Smile:

----------


## manos92

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΥΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ 
1.ΤΙ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΟ ΚΕΠ?
2.ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩ 

(ΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΧΙΛΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΣΟ ΕΨΑΞΑ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ) 
                                                                          ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ

----------


## mparkaroutsos

ta xartia pou xreiazesai gia to kep einai ta ekshs: bebaiosh apo thn etairia sthn opoia tha mparkareis thn opoia tha paralabeis apo thn etairia sou kai to naytiko sou fylladio.....tha to paralabeis apo to ypourgeio emporikhs naytilias pou einai mesa sto limani tou peiraia ena megalo mple ktirio ston agio dionysh (perioxh)apenanti alla entos tou limaniou einai ekei pou arazoun ta postalia ton minoikon grammwn ta knossos kai festos palace kai tha to pareis ayta!!

----------


## unibomb

Εκτος απο το ΚΕΠ ακουσα οτι πρεπει να συμπληρωσουμε και ενα ημερολογιο απασχολησης;
Τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο;Ενα απλο τετραδιο με τις εργασιες και τα συμβαντα που εγιναν καθε μερα,με τη σφραγιδα του πλοιου;

----------


## giorgoss

> Εκτος απο το ΚΕΠ ακουσα οτι πρεπει να συμπληρωσουμε και ενα ημερολογιο απασχολησης;
> Τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο;Ενα απλο τετραδιο με τις εργασιες και τα συμβαντα που εγιναν καθε μερα,με τη σφραγιδα του πλοιου;


Όπως λες κ εσύ είναι ένα απλό τετράδιο στο οποίο θα καταγράφεις τις εργασίες/ασχολίες που θα κάνεις καθημερινά.Επίσης και τα συμβάντα,π.χ πρόσδεση,φόρτωση,απόδεση κλπ.Τώρα εάν είσαι της κουβέρτας,αν θες μπορείς να βάζεις και κάνα στίγμα μεσημβρίας...Αυτά δεν είναι τπτ το τρομερό αλλα προσοχή,συμπληρωσέ το σε τετράδιο κ όχι σε χύμα σελίδες,σφραγίδα πλοίου κ υπογραφές δεν χρειάζεται ειναι τελείως ενδεικτικό.
Τεσπα,καλό ταξίδι να έχεις κ κοίτα να μάθεις οσο πιο πολλά μπορεις!!!

----------


## marampou

geia sas!! eimai protoetis dokimos mhxanikos, mispos gnorizh kapios ta misthologia gia toys protoetis  dokimoys sthn eteria minoikes? tha me vothisete para polh!!!!! sas eyxaristo!!!!!!

----------


## Evi

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Ειμαι πρωτοετης δοκιμη πλοιαρχος και δεν εχω βρει ακομη καραβι. Μηπως γνωριζει καποιος που μπορω να απευθυνθω? Η Ενωση Εφοπλιστων ηδη με ενημερωσε οτι δεν θα στειλει κοριτσια φετος.... Συγκεκριμενα μου ειπαν να μην κανω τον κοπο να περασω καν απο εκει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά στις σελίδες 13, 14 και 15 του θέματος για να δεις μια σχετική συζήτηση.

Μίλησες με την Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών ή με κάπιοια από τις ενώσεις της ακτοπλοΐας; Πάντως στο Π.Δ. 251/1999 για τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια (θα το βρεις στις σελίδες 6 κι 7 στο Κ.Ε.Π. αν το έχεις πάρει) αναφέρεται στην παράγραφο 3 του άρθρου 2:

3. Οι Εφοπλιστικές Ενώσεις υποχρεούνται να εξασφαλίζουν τον απαιτούμενο αριθμό πλοίων και να δέχονται τους σπουδαστές που αποστέλλονται από τις ΑΕΝ για ναυτολόγηση.

Οπότε μην ακούσεις τη συμβουλή αυτό στην γραμματεία που σου είπε να μην πας από εκεί (πιθανότατα για να σε ξεφορτωθεί) πήγαινε από εκεί. Αλλά σίγουρα πήγαινε σε εταιρείες και κάνε αιτήσεις, όπως σου είπα στην αρχή σε προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος θα βρεις αρκετές συμβουλές,

----------


## Evi

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Με την Ένωση Εφοπλιστών μίλησα. Θα πάω από εκεί κι ελπίζω να είναι όπως τα λες. Πάντως αυτό που γίνεται είναι πολύ άδικο. Έχουν βρει καράβι συμφοιτητές μου που πέρασαν μόνο τα απαιτούμενα μαθήματα και με πολύ χαμηλούς βαθμούς μόνο και μόνο λόγω φύλου. Ελπίζω αυτό το πράγμα να αλλάξει κάποια στιγμή και να υπάρξει αξιοκρατία, ώστε και οι επόμενες κοπέλες που θα μπουν να μην περάσουν τα ίδια. Ελπίζω...

----------


## express santorini

Γειά σας!!!

Ένα φιλαράκι μου θέλει να μπει δόκιμος καπετάνιος σε βαπόρι για την πρακτική του. Καμμιά ιδέα για το που να κινηθεί έχετε;

----------


## marios.sp

> Γειά σας!!!
> 
> Ένα φιλαράκι μου θέλει να μπει δόκιμος καπετάνιος σε βαπόρι για την πρακτική του. Καμμιά ιδέα για το που να κινηθεί έχετε;


Τοσες εταιριες φιλε μου υπαρχουν...1ετης δοκιμος ειναι?

----------


## scuba

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το forum μετά από καιρό!! 
Έχω να κάνω μία ερώτηση και αν υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να βοηθήσει θα χαρώ πολύ...
Προσπαθώ να βρω εταιρεία να μπαρκάρω ως δόκιμος μηχανικός. Έχω τελειώσει το μετσόβιο και ψάχνω εταιρεία. Γνωρίζει κάποιος, κάτι????

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είπα να μην απαντήσω μέσα στις γιορτές και μαυρίσω τις χρονιάρες μέρες.
Πέρσυ έιχαμε πολλά παράπονα από δόκιμους που δεν έβρισκαν βαπόρι για να κάνουν το εκπαιδευτικό τους ταξίδι (και σε αυτούς επιδοτέιται ο μισθός φίλε scuba).
Πριν από καιρό μου έλεγε φίλος πρώτος μηχανικός σε εταιρεία με γκαζάδικα ότι στην εταιρέια του έπαιρναν κοπέλες δόκιμες και στη μηχανή.
Κατέληξα ότι χρειάζεται τρέξιμο και αιτήσεις σε εταιρείες και αν δεν πιάσει να παευθυνθέι κάποιος στις εφοπλιστικές ενώσεις που σύμφωνα με το νόμο (το είδαμε παραπάνω) είναι υποχρεωμένες να εξασφαλίσουν πλοία για τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια των φοιτητών των ΑΕΝ.

Από πέρσι ο νόμος έχει αλλάξει και μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος το εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι και σε βαπόρι με ξένη σημαία που να μην έιναι συμβεβλημένο με το ΝΑΤ (παλίοτερα έπρεπε να έχει ΝΑΤ). Στο νόμο  ζητά κατα προτίμηση να υπάρχει Έλληνας αξιωματικός που να είναι ο εκπαιδευτής του δοκίμου. Αλιώτικα να μπορέι να γίνει η εκπάιδευση στα αγγλικά. Ακόμα και να υπάρχει Έλληνας αξιωματικός όποιος πάει σε βαπόρι με πολυεθνικό πλήρωμα θα πρέπει αν ξέρει πολύ καλά αγγλικά, αλλά εδώ και δεκαετίες όποιος θέλει αν κάνει καριέρα στη θάλασσα πρέπει να ξέρει άριστα αγγλικά μια και περάσανε οι εποχές που και οι εργάτες στους ντόκους των ξένων λιμανιών μιλούσαν ελληνικά.

Αρκετές ξένες εταιρείες κρουαζιέρας έχουν ελληνικά πληρώματα, οπότε καλό θα έιναι να ψάξει κάποιος προς τα εκεί. Μπορέι καποιος να στείλει αίτημα γραμμένο στα αγγλικά στο τμήμα πληρωμάτων με φαξ ή email (στο εξωτερικό προτιμούν το email).
Συστήνω να απευθυνθεί κάποιος απευθείας στην εταιρεία και όχι σε πράκτορα συνήθως δίνουν τα γραφέια τους και κπάποιους πράκτορες που συνεργάζονται. Για παράδειγμα η Celebrity *εδώ* (αν διαλέξετε GREECE στο Select your Country) στην πρώτη διεύθυνση έχει το γραφέιο της στον Πειραιά (στο κτίριο του Χανδρή πίσω από την παγόδα του ΟΛΠ στην ακτή Μιαούλη), στη δέυτερη και στο τρίτο κάποιο πράκτορα  (δε σας ενδιαφέρει). Οπότε συστήνω να στέιλει κάποιος άιτηση μόνο στην πρώτη διεύθυνση ή καλύτερα να πάει από εκέι αν το δώσει ο ίδιος.

(Έλεγα να μην γράψω το παρακάτω για να μη δώσω ιδέες, αλλά καλύτερα να ξέρει κάποιος γιατί σίγουρα θα έρθει κι εδώ το φρούτο αυτό)
*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*. Αν κάποιος σας ζητήσει λεφτά για να σας βρει βαπόρι (με οποιαδήποτε δικαιολογία όπως έξοδα, εισητήριο μκετακίνησης, βίζα και ό,τι τους κατέβει) σταματήστε να του μιλάτε και ενημερώστε την εταιρεία της οποίας το όνομα χρησιμοποιεί, *είναι απατεώνας*. Η Celebrity έχει *εδώ* ολόκληρη λίστα με λαμόγια που παίρνουν λεφτά με την υπόσχεση να βάλουν κόσμο στα βαπόρια της και μετά εξαφανίζονται.

----------


## VasilisR

Καλησπερα συναδελφοι,αν μου επιτρεπετε να σας αποκαλω ετσι σαν δοκιμος που ειμαι ακομα..Πρωτο post και θελω να ρωτησω αν καποιος ξερει σιγουρα να απαντησει,γιατι εχω ακουσει παρα πολλα!!!Εχω μερικους μηνες υπηρεσια σε σημαια Μarshall Islands σαν πρωτομπαρκος και εφτασε η ωρα για το δευτερο μπαρκο.Εμαθα προσφατα οτι υπηρεσια σε ελληνικη σημαια η κοινοτικη(ευρωπαικης ενωσης δηλαδη) ειναι προαγωγιμη και οχι καποια αλλη.Μου ειπαν πως αποφοιτω κανονικα απο την ΑΕΝ αλλα για να αποκτησω το διπλωμα του ανθυποπλοιαρχου πρεπει να εξαγορασω την υπηρεσια μου στο ΝΑΤ.Επομενως το ερωτημα μου ειναι αν καποιος γνωριζει πραγματικα επι του θεματος,και που θα μπορουσα να το ψαξω..Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων,καλα ταξιδια και γαληνιες θαλασσες σε ολους του Ελληνες ναυτικους μας!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν δεις τη σχειτκή απόφαση στο συνημμένο αρχείο γράφει ότι πρέπει να εξαγοράσεις την υπηρεσία στο ΝΑΤ αν δεν ήταν το βαπόρι συμβεβλημένο (το λέει στο κάτω μέρος του υποδέιγματος στη σελίδα 5).

Τι χρειάζεται για να εξαγοράσεις την υπηρεσία μπορείς αν το δεις *εδώ* . Αν το βαπόρι είναι ανασφάλιστο οι εισφορές περιλαμβάνονται στα λεφτά που πάιρνει ο ναυτικός "στο χέρι".

----------


## VasilisR

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Παναγιώτη..Απο οτι καταλαβαίνω οτι εβγαλα πρεπει να το δωσω στο ΝΑΤ...Χαιρε Ελλαδα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μην τρελαίνεσαι δεν πρ΄πει να έιναι πολλά. Οι εισφορές βγάινουν βάσει της ΣΣΕ, ο βασικός μισθός του δοκίμου της ΣΣΕ είναι περίπου 870 € (χωρίς ώρες, βακάνσια κ.λπ.) και οι εισφορές για ΝΑΤ είναι 23% του μισθού (9% ο ναυτικός 14% ο πλοικτήτης) με την προσάυξηση λόγω εξαγοράς 7% πάει 30% και υπολογίζω με τις υπόλοιπες προασαυξήσεις (ΕΛΟΕΝ κ.λπ.) πάει γύρω στο 40%. 
Οπότε μιλάμε για ένα ποσό γύρω στα 350€ το μήνα. Αυτά τα λεφτά όταν ταξιδέυεις με ανασφάλιστο τα παίρνεις στο χέρι.
Το καλύτερο έιναι αν πας στο ΝΑΤ με την υπηρεσία και αν σου πουν ακριβώς (αν είναι πολύ περισσότερα από όσα βγάζω πρπάνω , θα ήθελα να μας ενημερώσεις να δω που έχω κάνει λάθος)

----------


## VasilisR

Δυστυχως ετσι νομιζα και εγω.Τα απομαχικα τα εισεπραξα(και καταναλωθηκαν ταχιστα :chunky :Smile: ,350E οπως ανεφερες,αλλα επεστρεψα ελλαδα και πεταχτηκα μεχρι το νατ να ρωτησω,μου επεσαν τα μαλλια! Μου ειπαν οτι για δοκιμο σε ξενη σημαια, ανεξαρτητα αν εισαι πρωτομπαρκος η δευτερομπαρκος, ειναι 708Ε για καθε μηνα υπηρεσιας.Οποτε εγω με 5,5 μηνες περιπου,επρεπε να καταβαλω 3800Ε και αλλοι 6,5 μηνες που μου λειπουν,αλλα 4700Ε,συνολο 8500Ε?????Μην τρελαθουμε,δε θα σωσω εγω το νατ! Αλλα τωρα μου προεκυψε το προβλημα της αποκτησης διπλωματος ανθυποπλοιαρχου,οτι δηλαδη θελει υπηρεσια περασμενη στο ελληνικο ναυτικο φυλλαδιο, η να ειναι κοινοτικη.Εγω εκανα σε σημαια Marshall Islands, που θεωρειται "τριτη σημαια" απο την νομοθεσια..Οποτε τι γινεται σε αυτη την περιπτωση?Βγαινω να καθαριζω τζαμια στα φαναρια...Ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα Αρη!!!!
Για το τελευταιο,αν εχει συζυτηθει ξανα εδω μεσα ας μου στειλει καποιος link.Ευχαριστω και παλι..

----------


## goldfish

Δηλαδη για να καταλαβω, εγω που περασα στην σχολη ψαχνω πλοιο με Ελληνικη σημαια λογω νατ !? Η ισχυουν οι κρατησεις του νατ για εταιρεια ελληνικη με ξενη σημαια πλοιου? Επισης σε δοκιμο α εξαμηνο που κυμαινεται ο μισθος σε tanker?Γιατι καπου διαβασα οτι ειναι διπλος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μπορείς να μπαρκάρεις και σε βαπόρι με ξένη σημαία συμβεβλημένο με το ΝΑΤ (υπάρχουν και τέτοια) ή σε βαπόρι με κοινοτική σημαία. Σε περίπτωση που ταο βαπόρι είναι συμβεβλημένο με το ΝΑΤ οι κρατησεις γίνονται κανονικά. Στα γκαζάδικα είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερος ο μισθός από ότι στα φορτηγά.

----------


## goldfish

Για τι ποσο μιλαμε οτι θα κραταει το Νατ ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το συζητούσαμε λίγο πιο πάνω. Ειναι ποσοστό του μισθού και μπορέις να το δεις *εδώ* και για βαπόρια με ξένη σημαία συμβεβλημένα με το ΝΑΤ μπορέις να δεις *εδώ*.

----------


## MastroPanos

Kαλη σας μερα, εχω κανει 6 μηνο εκπεδευτικο ταξιδι σε βαπορι που ειχε ξενη σημαια, στο ναυτικο μου φυλλαδιο δεν εχει γραφτει τιποτα στην περιοχη της ναυτολογισης, υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα αν δεν γραφτει εκει; Τι πρεπει να κανω ρε παιδια γιατί τα εχω παιξει αλλοι χαιρονται όταν ξεμπαρκαρουν εγω εχω ανχωθει πολύ στην εταιρια με λενε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, αλλοι δοκιμου που καναν σε ελληνικη σημαια γραφτηκε κανονικα στο ναυτικο τους φυλαδιο η υπηρεσια τους….

----------


## george123

Καλησπέρα φίλε - συνάδελφε MastroPanos,
Κατ' αρχάς να σου πω πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα καθώς και εγώ έχω την ίδια περίπτωση με εσένα και μου είπαν τα ίδια από τη δική μου εταιρία. Το οτι άλλοι δόκιμοι πήραν την υπηρεσία στο φυλλάδιο είναι φυσικό αφού το πλοίο είχε Ελληνκή σημαία. Στη δική μας περίπτωση δε γράφτηκε στο φυλλάδιο επειδή το πλοίο ήταν ανασφάλιστο. Μπορείς να γραφτείς κανονικά στη σχολή σου αν δε το έχεις κάνει ήδη με το πιστοποιητικό. Αργότερα όταν θα αποφασίσεις να εξαγοράσεις την υπηρεσίας έχω την εντύπωση οτι περνάται και στο φυλλάδιο σου το Α' θαλάσσιο εξάμηνο. Αυτά τα λίγα και καλή επάνοδο στα μαθήματα!

----------


## MastroPanos

και πως γινετε να εξαγορασω την υπηρεσια μου αυτη ωστε να γραφτει στο ναυτικο φυλαδιο κοστιζει πολυ; επισης αν δεν γραφτει τι γινετε δεν μπορω να συνεχισω σαν 3ος μηχανικος; Πρεπει να την εξαγορασω πριν μπαρκαρω για το 2ο εκπεδευτικο η δεν υπαρχει προβλημα μπορω και ποιο μετα; Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας

----------


## george123

Την υπηρεσία μπορείς να την εξαγοράσεις όποτε θες πριν το 2016. Μπορείς να συνεχίσεις για το Β' εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι χωρίς να την εξαγοράσεις. Εαν δε τη πληρώσει η εταιρία σου να υπολογίζεις γύρω στα 750 ΕΥΡΩ/μήνα.

----------


## MastroPanos

φιλε αν δεν εξαγορασω καθολου την υπηρεσια μου σε αυτα τα χρονια που μου ειπες υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα; Εσυ τι θα κανεις θα την εξαγωρασεις; Γιατι ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα δεν θα σωσω εγω το νατ..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Χρειάζεται να έχεις εξαγορασει την υπηρεσία για να παρεις το δίπλωμα, μπορείς να δεις λεπτομέρειες σε προηγούμενη σελίδα *εδώ*.

----------


## MastroPanos

Κατι ακομα παιδια οποιος γνωριζει ας μου πει, εχω στα χερια μου το ποιστοποιητικο ναυτικης υπηρεσιας, στο ναυτικο μου φυλλαδιο δεν γραφει τιποτα ομως για την ναυτολογιση μου τι πρεπει να κανω για να γραφτει εκει περα;

----------


## Apostolos

Αν δεν εχεις πάει στο Λιμεναρχείο Πειραια, πήγαινε στο γραφείο της Ναυτολογίας να σου θεωρήσουν το χαρτι της υπηρεσίας του καραβιού. Αν τα εχεις κανει αυτά με το χαρτί πας στα Ναυτικά Μυτρώα, 2ας Μεραρχίας 18 να σου την περάσουν στο φυλλάδιο

----------


## LefK

Φίλοι και, ευελπιστώ, μέλλοντες συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα σας.

Με λένε Λευτέρη είμαι 29 ετών και Διπλωματούχος Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός.

Από καιρό γυρόφερνε στο μυαλό μου η ιδέα να εργαστώ σε βαπόρι και να ξεκινήσω καριέρα στο Εμπορικό Ναυτικό. Οι λόγοι που το τρέναρα εξαρχής ήταν διάφοροι προσωπικοί, το ότι άργησα να πάρω το δίπλωμα καθώς και η γενικότερη προκατάληψη της ελληνικής κοινωνίας (τουλάχιστον του κύκλου μου) απέναντι στην επιλογή αυτοί, με το πιο εμετικό σχόλιο να είναι το « Καλά σπούδασες για να πας να γίνεις ναυτικός »

Αφού αντιπαρέρχομαι τα όποια αρνητικά σχόλια για την επιλογή του επαγγέλματος του ναυτικού και μετά από πάρα πολύ σκέψη αποφάσισα ότι θα το κάνω.

Είδα από το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ότι λόγω του πτυχίου καθώς και με το που βγάλω το Ναυτικό Φυλλάδιο μπορώ να πάω ως Δόκιμος Μηχανικός σε πλοία του εμπορικού ναυτικού.

Έχω ήδη βγάλει διαβατήριο και την επόμενη τετάρτη τελειώνω τον βασικό κύκλο σωστικών στην Α.Ε.Ν. Ασπροπύργου.

Στη συνέχεια ένας καθηγητής (Πλοίαρχος) του οποίου το όνομα μου διαφεύγει με παρέπεμψε στο ΚΕΣΕΝ ώστε να βγάλω τον βασικό κύκλο Tanker Safety για να έχω την δυνατότητα να μπαρκάρω σε LPG/LNG/ Δεξαμενόπλοια.

Οι ερωτήσεις που έχω να κάνω σε όποιον θέλει και μπορεί να απαντήσει είναι :
1)η διαδικασία που έχω μέχρι τώρα ακολουθήσει είναι η σωστή;
2)για την φοίτηση στον κύκλο Tanker Safety Basic απαιτείται η ύπαρξη ναυτικού φυλλαδίου ή μπορώ με το χαρτί που θα μου δώσουν από την Α.Ε.Ν. να πάρω ημερομηνία; Σύμφωνα με τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο : http://www.pepen.gr/pagesgr/kesen/KE...OS_2013_14.pdf η επόμενες ημερομηνίες είναι 18/11 και 9/12 . Στην περίπτωση που απαιτείται ναυτικό φυλλάδιο εν ισχύ λέτε να έχει προλάβει να εκδοθεί από το Υπουργείο;
3)Όσον αφορά τα πριν την επιβίβαση είναι κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να προσέξω; Να παρακολουθήσω κάποιο σχολείο; Τελειώνω τον κύκλο βασικών σωστικών την Τετάρτη 20/11 (βασικά στα βασικά σωστικά πλέον έχει ενσωματωθεί από τον Σεπτέμβρη του 2013 και το S.S.O. aka Ship Security Officer)
4)Για το εξάμηνο που θα κάνω ως δόκιμος πρέπει το πλοίο να έχει ελληνική σημαία και να είναι κάποιων συγκεκριμένων προδιαγραφών; Δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για καριέρα σε ποστάλια ή/και πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας αλλά για ποντοπόρα.

*Προετοιμασία για την εύρεση εταιρείας.*

Ας πούμε ότι όλα είναι ΟΚ, και από θέμα γραφειοκρατίας είμαι έτοιμος να ψάξω για εταιρεία. Κατα την αποστολή βιογραφικών όσους ρώτησα από την σχολή (αναφέρομαι σε καθηγητές, καπετάνιους και μηχανικούς) μου είπαν ότι είναι προτιμότερο να πηγαίνω ο ίδιος τα όποια βιογραφικά στα γραφεία της κάθε εταιρείας, κάτι που ήμουν διατεθειμένος να κάνω εξαρχής. Δεν μπόρεσα όμως να μάθω τι άλλο πρέπει να προσέξω. Δεν μιλάω για θέματα εμφάνισης/σεβασμού αλλά όσον αφορά την γενικότερη εικόνα που πρέπει να δώσω.

*Πριν τον απόπλου.

*Έστω ότι κάποια εταιρεία δέχεται να με εντάξει στην οικογένεια της και μου πει ότι π.χ. σε 10 μέρες πρέπει να πάρω το βαπόρι που βρίσκεται εκεί.

Εγώ πριν φτάσω να πάρω το πλοίο τι πράγματα πρέπει να έχω μαζί μου;

Ρωτάω από ποσότητες ρούχων, αν χρειάζονται τίποτα ειδικά ρούχα, γάντια ή μπότες τα οποία θα χρειαστώ κατά το 6μηνο ταξίδι μου. Ρωτάω κυρίως ότι αφορά την εργασία μου πάνω στο πλοίο, καθώς από θέματα προσωπικής ευχαρίστησης (λάπτοπ, βιβλία κλπ κλπ) δεν έχω σχεδόν καμία απαίτηση αν και όλο και κάτι θα πάρω μαζί μου για να περνάνε οι ώρες που δεν θα έχω να κάνω τίποτα (αμφιβάλλω αν θα έχω ελεύθερες ώρες και δεν προσβλέπω σε αυτό).

*Κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού.

*1)Κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού μου ως δόκιμος Μηχανικός ποιες θα είναι οι αρμοδιότητες και τα καθήκοντα μου; Δεν αναφέρομαι τόσο σε ώρες εργασίας και δεν θα με πείραζε να χτυπάω και δωδεκάωρα. Κάτι που συνήθιζα και όταν δούλευα στη στεριά σε διάφορες δουλειές.
2)Σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να κάνω υπερωρία *(όχι σε ανάγκη πλοίου)* αυτό είναι κάτι που θα το πληρωθώ;
3)Στις ώρες που θα είμαι εκτός βάρδιας θα μπορώ να παρακολουθώ το πως εργάζεται και τι καθήκοντα έχει ένα αξιωματικός Γ', Β' ή και Α' τάξης στο μέτρο που δεν θα τον ενοχλώ; Το ρωτάω γιατί γνωρίζω ότι κατά το εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι πρέπει το μυαλό να είναι σφουγγάρι και να μάθω όσα περισσότερα μπορώ.

*Κατά το ξεμπαρκάρισμα.

*
Έστω ότι τελειώνει το ταξίδι και όλα έχουν πάει κατ' ευχήν. Τι διαδικασία πρέπει να ακολουθήσω μετά όταν φτάσω Ελλάδα όσον αφορά 
1)το ΝΑΤ;
2)την εταιρεία στην οποία εργάζομαι;
Επίσης σε πόσο καιρό μετά το ξεμπαρκάρισμα μπορώ να ξαναμπαρκάρω; Αναφέρομαι στην δυνατότητα την νομική και με την προϋπόθεση ότι η εταιρεία θέλει να με ξαναπροσλάβει. Δηλαδή υπάρχει κάποιος νόμος που να επιβάλλει στον ναυτικό να μείνει για παράδειγμα 1-2-3 μήνες για παράδειγμα στην στεριά;

*Γενικές πληροφορίες.
*Έχω βρει στο ίντερνετ διάφορα βιβλία για ναυτικούς κινητήρες καθώς και συστήματα πλοίων. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω την οικονομική δυνατότητα να τα αγοράσω.

Γνωρίζει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω τίποτα manual ή άλλο τυπωμένο ή ηλεκτρονικό υλικό;

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τα άτομα τα οποία συντηρούν το παρών φόρουμ, τους ναυτικούς που διάβασαν το παραπάνω και όποιον έχει οτιδήποτε - όσο άχρηστο και αν φαίνεται - να προσθέσει στα παραπάνω ερωτήματα.

----------


## Ploutonas

Καλησπέρα,

Είμαι στην Β΄ταξη λυκείου (ως δεύτερη ειδικότητα, διότι έχω τελειώσει ΤΕΛ πληροφορικής) στον τομέα Πλοιάρχων εμπορικού ναυτικού. 


Έχω 6 μήνες προϋπηρεσία σε μεγάλα επιβατικά πλοία (Πάτρα - Ιταλία και εσωτερικά στην Ελλάδας), λόγο ηλικίας δεν μπορώ να μπω στα ΑΕΝ και περιορίζομαι στα ΕΠΑΛ μέχρι και τον βαθμό του Ανθυποπλοιάρχου. Εχω σωστικά Α κύκλου, εαν χρειαστεί θα βγάλω και του Β κύκλου.


Για δόκιμος γέφυρας χρειάζεται Β κύκλος σωστικών? Εάν ναι, γνωρίζει κάποιος πόσο κοστίζει σήμερα μόνο του Β? Έχω μπλε ναυτικό φυλλάδιο που χρειάζεται ανανέωση, έληξε πριν 2 χρόνια. 


Επίσης εάν υπάρχει λίστα ελληνικών εταιριών, φορτηγών πλοίων για εντος και εκτός Ελλάδας!  


Μιας και το ΕΠΑΛ μας δίνει την δυνατότητα, να δουλεύουμε μέσα σε πλοίο ως δόκιμοι και να επιστρέφουμε στο σχολείο όταν είναι να δώσουμε εξετάσεις και χρηματοδοτεί το κράτος την εταιρία, μέρος του μισθού, εαν πάμε ως δόκιμοι.


Εάν κάποιος μπορεί να με ενημερώσει στο παραπάνω, θα σας ήμουν ευγνώμων

----------


## pol

Καλημερα,

ειμαι διπλουματουχος μηχανολογος μηχανικος  και πριν απο λιγο καιρο απεκτησα ναυτικο φυλλαδιο και τα σχετικα πιστοποιητικα που θα μου επιτρεψουν να ταξιδεψω. Βρηκα εταιρια να μπαρκαρω ωστοσο αντιμετωπισα προβλημα στο ΚΕΠ καθοτι τα πλοια της εταιριας εχουν ξενη σημαια μη συμβεβλημενα με το ΝΑΤ. Γνωριζοντας οτι δοκιμοι απο ΑΕΝ μπορουν να κανουν ταξιδια σε πλοια μη συμβεβλημενα με ΝΑΤ για την δικη μου περιπτωση γνωριζετε τι συμβαινει?? Υπηρχε καποια εγκυκλιος που να το επετρεπε παλαιοτερα και τωρα δεν ισχυει ? στην ιδια εταιρια πριν 3 χρονια ειχαν στειλει αποφοιτο ΤΕΙ μηχανολογιας με τις παραπανω προυποθεσεις και ταξιδεψε κανονικα λεγοντας μου πως τοτε υπηρχε εγλυκλιος του υπουργειου που να το επιτρεπει τωρα ομως δεν ισχυει :Bi Polo: 
Σας παρακαλω πολυ οποιος γνωριζει κατι να μου απαντησει διοτι βρηκα και δευτερη εταιρια που με δεχεται να ταξιδεψω μαζι της αλλα δεν μπορω(πλοια μη συμβεβλημενα με ΝΑΤ) εξαιτιας οτι δεν μπορω να παρω το ΚΕΠ ..

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Apostolos

Σαν Δόκιμος δεν χρειάζεσαι τον Β κύκλο

Το Φυλλάδιο αννανεώνεται πολύ εύκολα

Στα σωστικά δέν πληρώνεις κατι

Ψάξε στο ιντερνετ για εταιρίες. Αλλα δύσκολα να πάρει εταιρία φορτηγών ενα άτομο δόκιμο σε μεγάλη ηλικία

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες βρες τηλέφωνο για την Διευθυνση Εκπαίδευσης Ναυτικών

----------


## LefK

Καλησπέρα και πάλι.

Εφοδιασμένος με το Ναυτικό Φυλλάδιο επιτέλους και το βιογραφικό ανά χείρας (την ίδια μέρα παραλαβής του) άρχισα να χτυπάω πόρτες. Κάτι το οποίο χρονικά είναι αρκετά ζόρι γιατί ήδη δουλεύω δύο δουλειές  :Sad: . ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ στα καράβια κυρίες μου και τίποτα δε μας σταματά!  :Smile: 

Όσον αφορά τους κύκλους του ΚΕΣΕΝ (tanker safety basic και LPG Carriers) μου είπαν από την γραμματεία του ΚΕΣΕΝ ότι έχουν κλείσει για εφέτος και να πάω, αν θέλω να παρακολουθήσω κάποιον, έτσι στο χύμα και αν υπάρχει κάποια απουσία παίρνω την θέση του απόντος. (κατόπιν σχετικής ενημέρωσης της γραμματείας)

*Ερώτηση τώρα*. Είναι αυτό δεοντολογικό; Θα υπάρξουν προβλήματα; To λέω γιατί αυτός που έχει πάρει ημερομηνία πχ μπορεί να είναι σε κάποιο μπάρκο ή οτιδήποτε. Αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ή δεν δημιουργηθεί είμαι διατεθιμένος να στήσω καραούλι από εκεί έξω

Επίσης το ΚΕΠ από που το προμηθεύομαι; Πρέπει να το έχω μαζί μου πριν πάω στο πλοίο σωστά; Λόγω του διπλώματός (Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός) μου ένας κύριος στον 1ο όροφο του Υπουργείου μου είπε ότι χρειάζομαι μόνο τον δεύτερο. Δεν μπόρεσα να πάρω περισσότερες πληροφορίες γιατί υπήρχαν ναυτικοί που έπρεπε να εξυπηρετηθούν.

Αρκεί μια εκτύπωσή του από το Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδου ή πρέπει να έχει πάνω του κάποια σφραγίδα;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από ό,τι έχουμ πει παλιότερα δεν χρειάζεται το Tanker Safety στο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι.



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από coolaris2002
> 
> 
> Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα λίγη βοήθεια αν  κάποιος γνωρίζει να μου πει με σιγουριά. Σκοπεύω να μπαρκάρω σε  δεξαμενόπλοιο σύντομα σαν δόκιμος μηχανής. Έχω βγάλει ήδη ναυτικό  φυλλάδιο, αλλά κάτι άκουσα πρόσφατα ότι χρειάζεται και ένα πιστοποιητικό  tanker safety, το οποίο εκδίδεται από το τμήμα βασικής εκπαίδευσης στην  ασφάλεια πετρελαιοφόρων, δεξαμενοπλοίων κτλ. (νομίζω στο ΚΕΣΕΝ είναι).  Γνωρίζει κανείς αν για το 1ο μπάρκο ως δόκιμος, και για διάστημα 6-7  μηνών που θα κάτσω στο πλοίο απαιτείται αυτό το πιστοποιητικό? Ευχαριστώ  εκ των προτέρων.
> 
> 
> Οχι φιλε.Δεν το χρειαζεσαι.


ΤΟ ΚΕΠ το παραλαμβάνεις από την Διέυθυνση ΝΑυτικής Εκπαιδέυσεως στην ακτή Βασιλειάδη στον Πειραιά, με το φυλάδιό σου.

----------


## LefK

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Το γνωρίζω (το έμαθα δηλαδή από κάποιο νήμα εδώ) ότι δεν χρειάζονται οι κύκλοι του ΚΕΣΕΝ στο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι, γιαυτό άλλωστε έχω ήδη στείλει 3 βιογραφικά. Αλλά λέω όσο περιμένω απάντηση -αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα- να τους παρακολουθήσω. Ο τρόπος παρακολούθησης είναι αυτός που μου προτάθηκε παραπάνω. (Δηλαδή να πάω στην έναρξη κάθε κύκλου περιμένοντας την κενή θέση). Σε αυτό λέτε να δημιουργηθεί κάποιο πρόβλημα;

Διεύθυνση Ναυτικής Εκπαιδεύσεως it is λοιπόν! Από τρίτη, γιατί δευτέρα έχω φουλ πρόγραμμα. Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο

----------


## martins

Καλησπέρα σας ! 

Ξέρουμε τι μισθοί παίζουν για πρωτόμπαρκους δόκιμους πλοίαρχους σε lng , tanker και φορτηγά ? 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## Vasilis-Eng

> Καλησπέρα σας ! 
> 
> Ξέρουμε τι μισθοί παίζουν για πρωτόμπαρκους δόκιμους πλοίαρχους σε lng , tanker και φορτηγά ? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ !


Ο μισθός ενός πρωτοετούς δεν είναι και πολύ μεγάλος να ξέρεις...600-1200 ευρώ περίπου..
Για φορτηγά και γκαζάδικα
Τα Lng είναι εξελιγμένα πλοία και παίρνουν λίγους..Δεν είναι εύκολο να μπεις σε τέτοια εταιρία.Πάντως τα χρήματα είναι κάπως καλύτερα.
Επειδή ανέφερες για 10ωρή εργασία να σου δώσω μια γεύση τι σημαίνει δουλεύω σε πλοίο..
Αν είσαι μηχανικός έχεις καθημερινή 8ωρη εργασία η οποία αναλόγως και το βαπόρι πηγαίνει 10-12 ώρες σερί ώστε το βαπόρι να είναι στη καλύτερη δυνατή κατάσταση.
Αν είναι Αξιωματικός Κουβέρτας τότε έχεις τις βάρδιες σου,4ωρες και είναι 2 κάθε μέρα.
Ο δόκιμος λοιπόν ακολουθεί πάντα τους αξιωματικούς του οπότε τα καθάρα σου 8ωρα θα είναι λίγα..Η δουλειά είναι πολύ και τα λεφτά που παίρνεις δε τα χαρίζουν...Θα τα δουλέψεις 2 και 3 φορές..Ξενύχτια, φουρτούνες, ζημιές, φορτο-εκφωρτώσεις ...Αν ο μόνος λόγος που πας στη θάλασσα είναι τα λεφτά να το ξανασκεφτείς..Θα λείπεις καιρό από τους δικούς σου, τηλέφωνο θα έχεις αλλά για 6-7 μήνες θα γυρίζεις ωκεανούς..
Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι ξεχνάς δια παντώς όσο είσαι εν πλω γιορτές,αργίες,σαββατοκύριακα...Η δουλειά πρέπει να βγει..

----------


## LefK

Καλημέρα και καλή Κυριακή.

Μετά από 4 μήνες πολύ τρέξιμο άγχος, απόρριψη και συμπλήρωμα 35+αιτήσεων (χωρίς να μετράω τις  Online αιτήσεις) σε εταιρείες ήρθε και εμένα η σειρά μου.

Αναχωρώ για Αμερική στις 25 του μήνα. Ελληνική εταιρεία, ελληνική ιδιοκτησία ελληνική σημαία. Χρήματα δε ρώτησα, δεν ήταν ποτέ ο λόγος που ήθελα να μπω στη ναυτιλία. Απλά διασφάλισα και σιγούρεψα ότι θα πάω σαν δόκιμος μηχανικός για ένα 6μηνο.

Να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους μέσω του παρόντος φόρουμ με καθοδήγησαν καθώς και όσους μοίραζαν πληροφορίες. 

Ευχαριστώ και τους ιδρυτές του φόρουμ για την φιλοξενία και επίλυση των όποιων - έστω και άσχετων- αποριών μου.

Καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες σε όλους.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά ταξίδια και υπομονή στην νέα αρχη!

----------


## SteliosK

Kαλά ταξίδια να έχεις LefK  :Encouragement:

----------


## LefK

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παίδες.

Επίσης και εσείς, καλά ταξίδια και καλές θάλασσες. Ανυπομονώ να ξεκινήσω!

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά μήπως ξέρετε το μπάρκο για του 2ετης δόκιμους το λιγότερο είναι 3 μήνες και 10 μέρες ??? :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το τελευταίο τεύχος (Φεβρουάριος του 2016) του ηλεκτρονικού περιοδικού The Navigator είναι αφιερωμένο στο πως ένας ναυτικός φτιάχνει τα προσόντα του και αυξάνει τις γνώσεις και τις δεξιότητές του. Μια και τα μαθήματα στη σχολή δίνουν γνώση αλλά το ταξίδει δίνει εμπειρία για να αποχτήσει δεξιότητες δηλαδή πως θα εφαρμώσει τις γνώσεις του και πως θα είναι έμπειρος ναυτικός. Οπότε το εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι είναι η πρώτη ευκαιρία ενός νέου αξιωματικού να καταρτιστεί, οπότε θα είναι χρήσιμο να το διαβάσουν όσοι ξεκινούν για το εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι. Μπορείτε αν το διαβάσετε ονλάιν *εδώ* ή σε pdf στο συνημμένο αρχείο

----------


## manosm3

Καλησπερα!

Μολις γυρισα απο το ΝΑΤ, οπου μια εξυπηρετικοτατη κυρια με ενημερωσε πως με το υπο ΕΕ σημαια και μη συμβεβλημενο πλοιο που θα κανω το 2ο 6μηνο μου, πρεπει να καταβαλλω υποχρεωτικα 880/μηνα για να παρω το διπλωμα του 3ου. (ακομη κι αν δε θελω ασφαλιση και ιατροφαρμακευτικα)  :Mad New:  :Hororr:  :Hororr:  :Hororr:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το ε΄χουμε κουβεντιάσει μερικλές σελίδες πιο πριν αυτό *εδώ*.

----------


## manosm3

> Καλησπερα!
> 
> Μολις γυρισα απο το ΝΑΤ, οπου μια εξυπηρετικοτατη κυρια με ενημερωσε πως με το υπο ΕΕ σημαια και μη συμβεβλημενο πλοιο που θα κανω το 2ο 6μηνο μου, πρεπει να καταβαλλω υποχρεωτικα 880/μηνα για να παρω το διπλωμα του 3ου. (ακομη κι αν δε θελω ασφαλιση και ιατροφαρμακευτικα)


Υπαρχει καποιο ΦΕΚ ή σχετικο για να μαθουμε τι ΟΝΤΩΣ & ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ ισχυει;

----------


## manosm3

> Το ε΄χουμε κουβεντιάσει μερικλές σελίδες πιο πριν αυτό *εδώ*.


Μολις το ειδα! Ευχαριστω! 

Πως μπορω να ξερω αν ενα βαπορι ειαι συμβεβλημενο; Χωρις να επικοινωνησω με την εταιρεια, γιατι αν τους παρω για τετοια ερωτηση μαλλον θα γελανε για 2 μερες

----------


## george123

Για τη κατάσταση του πλοίου σχετικά με το Ν.Α.Τ. θα ρωτήσεις το Πλοίαρχο. Ισχύει ότι σου είπαν στο Ν.Α.Τ. Αν δεν είναι συμβεβλημένο, όταν γυρίσεις πίσω θα να κάνεις αίτηση για εξαγορά, θα δώσεις μια επιταγή με το ποσό που θα σου υπολογίσουν και θα σου γράψουν τη θαλάσσια υπηρεσία στο ναυτικο φυλλάδιο. Πες μας και σε ποιο πλοίο θα πας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σήμερα (12-2-2016) το απόγευμα γίνεται μια εκδήλωση στο Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδη για αυτά που συζητάμε σε αυτό το θέμα. Αναλυτικά:

Το  Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής διοργανώνει εκδήλωση με  θέμα «Προετοιμάζοντας το εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι» την Παρασκευή 12  Φεβρουαρίου 2016 στις 17:00 στο αμφιθέατρο του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου. 

  Στόχος της εκδήλωσης είναι: 1) η ενημέρωση των σπουδαστών των  Ακαδημιών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού για τη διαδικασία ναυτολόγησής τους  προκειμένου να εκτελέσουν θαλάσσιο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι, 2) η μεταφορά  εμπειρίας από σπουδαστές που έχουν ήδη εκτελέσει τα εκπαιδευτικά τους  ταξίδια και στελέχη ναυτιλιακών επιχειρήσεων που οργανώνουν τα θαλάσσια  ταξίδια, και 3) η αλληλεπίδραση σπουδαστών και εκπροσώπων της  ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας.
  Στην εκδήλωση θα συμμετέχουν ως ομιλητές σπουδαστές των ΑΕΝ,  αξιωματικοί του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού και εκπρόσωποι ναυτιλιακών  επιχειρήσεων .
  Η διοργάνωση της εκδήλωσης έχει ανατεθεί στη Διεύθυνση Εκπαίδευσης  Ναυτικών του Υ.ΝΑ.Ν.Π. στο πλαίσιο ανάληψης δράσεων του Γραφείου  Σταδιοδρομίας.

Όσοιο δεν είναι κοντά μπορούν να δουν την εκδήλωση στο δίκτυο *εδώ*.

----------


## Nautilia News

ΠΕΜΕΝ για εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια Πλοιάρχων/Μηχανικών

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο αγγλικός όρος mentoring προέρχεται από τον μυθικό Μέντορα που άφησε ο Οδυσσέας στο πόδι του και ήταν σύμβουλος του Τηλέμαχου και σημάινει την καθοδήγηση και τις συμβουλές από τον πιο έμπειρο στο νεότερο. Δηλαδή την καθοδήγηση που πρέπει να δίνουν στο βαπόρι στους δόκιμους ώσε να μάθουν όσο γίνεται περισσότερα στο εκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι. Σε αυτό είναι εφιερβμένο το τελευταίο τεύχος του ηλεκτρονικού περιοδικού The Navigator. Μπορείτε να δείτε το περιοδικό στην οθόνη σας *εδώ* ή σε pdf *εδώ* ή στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

----------

